# knitting tea party friday 25 january '19



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 25 January '19

To-Die-For Carrot Cake

Servings16 slices
Calories499kcal
Author - Trish - Mom On Timeout

Ingredients
Cake:

One
1 1/4 cups unsweetened applesauce or oil, this is what my Nana used
2 cups granulated sugar
3 eggs room temperature

Two
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon

Three
2 cups grated carrots
1 cup shredded sweetened coconut
1 cup chopped nuts optional
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup Dole crushed pineapple not drained! {use the pineapple in JUICE not syrup}

Cream Cheese Frosting:
1/2 cup butter softened
8 oz cream cheese softened
1 tsp vanilla
1 lb powdered sugar
top with toasted pecans or coconut if desired

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Combine #1 ingredients. Add #2 ingredients. Stir in #3 ingredients.
3. Pour into a lightly greased 9 x 13 , two 9-inch pans or three 8-inch pans. (The cake is very moist so cutting parchment for the bottom of your pans will ensure they don't stick. I prefer to use the non-stick baking spray that has the flour in it for easy cake removal.)
4. Bake for 35-40 minutes for the 9x13 and 9-inch pans and 25-30 minutes for the 8-inch pans. You're looking for an inserted toothpick to come out clean.
5. Let cakes cool for 10 minutes in the pan and then remove to a cooling rack and let cool completely.
For the frosting:
1. Beat the butter and cream cheese until nice and fluffy. Add in the vanilla and powdered sugar and beat until nice and smooth.
2. Invert the cake onto a cake plate or stand.
3. Apply a generous dollop of frosting and spread...
4. Gently place the second cake on top and continue frosting. Repeat with the third cake if you made three.
5. Refrigerate for an hour before serving for best results.

Note: The frosting recipe can be doubled if you are planning on piping a border and adding a lot of frosting decorations to the top of the cake.

Nutrition: Calories: 499kcal | Carbohydrates: 77g | Protein: 5g | Fat: 20g | Saturated Fat: 10g | Cholesterol: 61mg | Sodium: 274mg | Potassium: 267mg | Fiber: 3g | Sugar: 61g | Vitamin A: 62.2% | Vitamin C: 5.6% | Calcium: 6.5% | Iron: 8.9%

http://www.momontimeout.com/to-die-for-carrot-cake-recipe/

Easy and Delicious Self-Saucing Lemon Pudding Cake

Ingredients 
2 box Lemon cake mix
1-1/4 cup water
½ cup vegetable oil
2 (3oz) boxes Lemon Instant Pudding Mix
1-1/4 cup water
2 cups milk
Powdered Sugar (optional)

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Oil a 9x13 cake pan.
2. Add cake mix to a large bowl and make a well in the center.
3. Add eggs, water and vegetable oil to the well.
4. Mix until well combined.
5. Pour batter into prepared pans.
6. in another bowl add lemon pudding, water and milk.
7. Mix until well combined.
8. Drop spoonsful of the pudding mixture onto the cake batter. Make sure to cover evenly.
9. Using a spatula spread out the lemon pudding.
10. Bake for 55-60 minutes.
11. Remove from oven and allow to cool five minutes.
12.Sprinkle with powdered sugar if desired and serve immediately. 
13. Refrigerate leftovers.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/lemon-pudding-cake-recipe

Boston Cream Cupcakes

Ingredients
3 tablespoons shortening
1/3 cup sugar
1 large egg
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons 2% milk
2/3 cup prepared vanilla pudding
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1/4 cup heavy whipping cream
Directions
1. In a small bowl, cream shortening and sugar until light and fluffy. 
2. Beat in egg. Beat in vanilla. 
3. Combine the flour, baking powder and salt; add to the creamed mixture alternately with milk, beating well after each addition.
4. Fill paper-lined muffin cups half full. Bake at 350° for 15-20 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan to a wire rack to cool completely.
5. Cut a small hole in the corner of a pastry or plastic bag; insert a small tip. Fill with pudding. 
6. Push the tip through the top to fill each cupcake.
7. Place chocolate chips in a small bowl. 
8. In a small saucepan, bring cream just to a boil. 
9. Pour over chocolate; whisk until smooth. Cool, stirring occasionally, to room temperature or until ganache thickens slightly, about 10 minutes. 
10. Spoon over cupcakes. Let stand until set. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

Nutrition Facts: 1 each: 288 calories, 16g fat (7g saturated fat), 53mg cholesterol, 198mg sodium, 35g carbohydrate (22g sugars, 1g fiber), 4g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/boston-cream-cupcakes/

Apple Cobbler

INGREDIENTS 
1 stick Butter
1 cup Sugar
1 3/4 cup All Purpose Flour, divided
2 1/4 tsp Baking Powder
3/4 tsp Salt
1 1/2 cup Milk
5 small Granny Smith Apples
1 1/2 cup Brown Sugar
2 tsp Cinnamon
1/4 tsp Nutmeg

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350.
2. Place butter in baking dish (9×13) and place in oven until melted. Remove from oven and set aside.
3. Core, peel and slice apples and place in large bowl.
4. Add 1/4 cup flour, brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg to apples. Mix until well coated.
5. In another large bowl, whisk together remaining flour, sugar, baking powder and salt until blended.
6. Pour in milk slowly while whisking
7. Pour batter into baking dish over melted butter.
8. Pour apple mixture over batter.
9. Bake 45-50 minutes until golden brown.

http://cincyshopper.com/apple-cobbler/

Chocolate Molten Lava Cake

Ingredients
6 (6 Ounce Servings)
1 Cup Butter
10 Ounces Bittersweet Chocolate Chips
½ Teaspoon Instant Coffee Powder
¾ Cup Granulated Sugar
4 Eggs
4 Egg Yolks
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
5 Teaspoons All-Purpose Flour
Raspberries, Strawberries, And Powdered Sugar For Garnish
Cooking Spray
6 (6 Ounce) Ramekins

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 450 degrees.
2. In a microwave-safe bowl combine chocolate chips, butter, and instant coffee powder. Microwave at 30-second increments until the chocolate is fully melted and smooth being sure to whisk in between increments. Set aside to cool slightly.
3. In another large bowl combine eggs, sugar, and vanilla extract.
4. Beat with a hand mixer until it becomes light and pale in color.
5. Slowly add in the chocolate mixture while using the hand mixer on medium speed. Make sure the chocolate is not too hot or it will scramble the eggs.
6. Add flour and gently fold it into the batter until just combined. Do not overwork the batter.
7. Prepare the ramekins by spraying them generously with cooking spray. (Optional: For extra precaution, cut circles of parchment paper and place them into the bottom of the ramekins.)
8. Pour the batter into the ramekins. Place the ramekins onto a baking sheet and bake for 12-15 minutes. *This is the most important step. If your oven runs cooler, bake longer or else it will be too runny. If you are unsure about your oven, do one as a test before the others.
9. After baking, carefully invert each ramekin onto a plate and allow it to set for 10-30 seconds. This helps the cake to release better without breaking.
10. Slowly lift one corner of the ramekin and the cake will slip right out. Top with powdered sugar and berries and enjoy!

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/chocolate-molten-lava-cake-recipe

Raspberry Coconut Slice

Ingredients
4ox room-temperature unsalted butter
½ cup caster sugar
1 tsp vvanilla 
1 egg
1-1/4 cups flour
¾ cup raspberry jam.
Topping
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup desiccated coconut
1 cup shredded coconut
1/3 cup caster sugar.

Directions
1. preheat oven to 180°C/356°F. 
2. Lightly grease a 7x11 slice pan. Line base and sides with baking paper extending the paper a half inch above sides.
3. Beat butter, sugar and vanilla in a bowl of an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Add egg. Beat until combined.
4. Stir in flour until mixed.
5. Press mixture evenly over the base of prepared pan. Smooth over top.
6. Bake base for about 15 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove and set aside to cool for 10 minutes.
7. Meanwhile make the topping. Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl.
8. Spread jam over base.
9. Spread topping over jam.
10. Return slice to same moderate oven for a further 25 minutes or until top is golden brown.
11. Allow slice to cool completely in pan.
12. Lift slice from pan and cut into squares to serve.

http://thewhoot.com/contributors/raspberry-coconut-slice-recipe

vanilla chai lemon ricotta muffins

servings 12 muffins
calories 275 kcal

INGREDIENTS
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/2 cup honey
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 eggs
1 cup whole milk ricotta cheese
1 tablespoon Meyer lemon zest and 2 tablespoons juice (about 1 lemon)
1 3/4 cups white whole wheat or whole wheat pastry flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/4 teaspoon cardamon
1/4 teaspoon all-spice
1/4 teaspoon salt

LEMON POPPYSEED BUTTER
4 tablespoons salted butter at room temperature
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon poppyseeds
2 teaspoons lemon zest

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line 12 muffin tins with paper liners.
2. In a large bowl, mix together the olive oil, honey, and vanilla. 
3. Add the eggs, one at a time, until fully incorporated. 
4. Add the ricotta cheese, lemon zest, and juice, beat until smooth and creamy. 
5. Add the whole wheat flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, ginger, cardamom, all-spice, and salt. Mix on low-speed until just combined, being sure the batter is completely mixed.
6. 3. Divide the batter among the prepared pan. 
7. Transfer to the oven and bake for 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.
8. Meanwhile, make the honey butter. In a small bowl, combine the butter, honey, poppyseeds, and lemon zest. 
9. Serve the muffins warm or at room temperature, smeared with chia butter. Enjoy!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/vanilla-chai-lemon-ricotta-muffins/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest&utm_campaign=8db3f13a62-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_NEW+DESIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-8db3f13a62-39448691

Creamy Banana Pudding

Makes about 8 5-ounce servings

Ingredients
28 ounces milk, any percentage will do(about 3 1/2 cups; 790g)
16 ounces peeled, ripe banana from about 5 medium bananas, sliced into 1/2-inch pieces (about 3 cups; 455g)
1 empty vanilla bean pod, left over from another project, optional
7 ounces plain or toasted sugar (about 1 cup; 195g)
1 1/4 ounces cornstarch (about 1/3 cup; 35g)
1/2 teaspoon (2g) Diamond Crystal kosher salt; for table salt, use about half as much by volume or the same weight
1/8 teaspoon (.5g) ground cloves
5 ounces egg yolk (from about 10 large eggs; 140g)
1/4 ounce vanilla extract (1 1/2 teaspoons; 7g)

Directions
Infuse the Milk: 
1. Combine milk, sliced banana, and empty vanilla bean pod (if using) in 3-quart stainless steel saucier and bring to simmer over medium heat, stirring from time to time with flexible spatula to prevent scorching along bottom. 
2. When dairy comes to simmer, remove from heat, cover, and let stand until cooled to room temperature, about 4 hours. Proceed to next step or refrigerate up to 24 hours to extract stronger banana flavor. The exact timing will depend on both personal preference and convenience.

Make the Custard: 
3. Return banana milk to simmer over medium heat, stirring as before; then strain through a fine-mesh sieve into medium bowl. Press gently on banana pulp to release liquid, but don't allow pulp to pass through sieve. The pulp can be refrigerated to use in muffins, pancakes, or smoothies, but it will not benefit the custard. If using vanilla pod, scrape out the flavorful milk inside each half with flexible spatula before discarding.
4. Using same 3-quart saucier as before (no need to wash), whisk sugar, cornstarch, salt, and cloves together until well combined, followed by egg yolks. Whisk in infused milk. 
5. Return to stovetop and warm over medium-low heat, whisking gently until custard is steaming hot, about 5 minutes.
6. Increase heat to medium and continue cooking until custard thickens, about 5 minutes longer. 
7. When it begins to bubble, set timer and continue whisking for 90 seconds. This step is important to neutralize starch-dissolving protein found in egg yolks. 
8. Off-heat, stir in vanilla extract and season to taste with additional vanilla, salt, or cloves, as needed. 
9. Strain custard through same sieve as before (again, no need to wash) to remove bits of chalazae that may remain or any accidentally curdled custard.
10. Portion warm custard into parfait dishes and serve immediately. Serve plain or topped with toasted nuts, cocoa nibs, fresh fruit, unsweetened whipped cream, or whatever toppings you desire.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2019/01/warm-and-creamy-banana-pudding.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily110&utm_content=daily110+CID_a11aeb3a12f7926ce39f495ca045d009&utm_source=Email%20campaign

Meyer Lemon Bars

Ingredients

Crust:
1/2lb unsalted butter, room temperature
½ cup sugar
2 cups flour
1/8 tsp salt

Lemon Filling
6 extra large eggs
3 cups sugar
2 tbsp grated lemon zest
I cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 cup flour
Confectioner's sugar for dusting

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350°F

To make crust:
1. Cream butter and sugar together until lightly whipped using the paddle attachment of the mixer.
2. Add the flour and salt. Turn the mixer down low mix lightly until a dough forms.
3. Put the dough down on a floured surface and gather it into a ball.
4. Press the ball of dough into your 9x13 jelly roll pan and ½ inch up the edge. Chill
5. Bake your crust 15-20 minutes until lightly browned.
6. Leave the crust in and place on a wire rack to cool.

Make the filling:
1. Whisk together eggs, sugar, lemon zest, lemon juice and flour.
2. Pour filling over cooled crust and bake for 30-34 minutes until it is set.
3. Cool to room temperature.
4. Cut into bars and sprinkle with confectioner's sugar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 25 January '19 The rest of dinner

DAIRY-FREE POTATO SOUP

YIELD: 4 BOWLS

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup raw cashews, soaked*
1 cup filtered water
2 tablespoons dairy-free butter (I love Miyoko's)
1 small onion, finely chopped
2 celery, finely chopped
2 carrot, peeled and finely chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons chickpea flour
2-3 cups vegetable broth (I like to make my own with this)
2 russet potatoes, peeled and diced into 1-inch cubes
toppings: chives and/or shiitake bacon

DIRECTIONS:
1.	In a high speed blender or NutriBullet, add the cashews with 1 cup water. Blend on high until smooth then set aside.
2.	In a large pot, warm butter over medium heat. Add the onion, celery, carrot, and garlic. Sprinkle with salt and cook for about 3 minutes, until fragrant.
3.	Sprinkle chickpea flour on top of vegetables and stir to combine. Cook for about 1 minute. 
4.	Pour in 2 cups vegetable broth, a little bit at time, stirring between each addition until smooth. The mixture will be thick in the beginning then thin out as you continue to add the broth. 
5.	To the pot, add the potatoes and the cashew milk. Simmer for about 30 minutes, stirring intermittently. The soup will continue to thicken as it cooks. Add more broth, as needed, until desired consistency is reached.
6.	Once potatoes are tender (you can check by piercing with a fork), serve soup warm topped with chopped chives and shiitake bacon, and enjoy!

*To soak cashews: bring a small pot filled with 2 cups water to a boil. Remove from heat, add the cashews and allow to soak for at least 30 minutes. Strain and rinse before using in recipe.

http://makingthymeforhealth.com/dairy-free-potato-soup/

Overnight Apple Pie Oatmeal

Ingredients
1 Cup Old Fashioned Rolled Oats
1 Cup Milk
¼ Cup Unsweetened Applesauce
1 Tablespoon Maple Syrup or Honey
½ Teaspoon Cinnamon

Note: For the toppings, which are optional, you can add a chopped apple, some pecans or walnuts, and a little extra cinnamon.

Instructions
1. Place oats in a 16 ounce mason jar. 
2. Pour in milk.
3. Add applesauce, molasses or honey, and cinnamon. Give it a stir or put the lid on and give it a shake.
4. Place this jar, with lid on, in the refrigerator overnight.
5. In the morning, your oats will be plump and thick, ready to eat! 
6. Top with chopped apple and pecans or you can eat them as is. 
7. They are great cold or heated up like traditional oatmeal.

http://www.southernplate.com/overnightapplepieoats/

The following recipe I took off a video via The Whoot. When I was finished I deleted it before I took the name of the recipe and the URL. I can't for the life of me remember the name except it is a casserole. I hope someone makes it - it sounds good.

Ingredients
2 Pound Chicken
2 Tbsp Butter
2 Tbsp Flour
2.5 Cups Whole Milk
1.5 Tsp Worcestershire
1.25 Tsp Dijon Mustard
Salt And Pepper To Taste
1 Pound Rotini Pasta
1 Cup Ham
2 Cups Chicken

Top Layer Ingredients
Swiss Cheese
3/4 Cup Breadcrumbs
1/4 Cup Parmesan
2 Tablespoons Butter

Directions
1. Prepare macaroni according to box directions. Do not overcook. Drain and set aside.
2. Place butter in skillet - add flour - increase heat and stir until bubbling.
3. Add milk in two pours - mix well. Add Worcestershire.
4. Add Dijon mustard. 
5. Add salt and pepper to taste.
6. Bring mixture to a boil.
7. Pour butter mixture over macaroni. 
8. Add chicken and ham.
9. Stir to combine and mix well.
10. Pour into a greased casserole dish.
11. Dot with cubes of Swiss cheese.
12. Pour one cup of milk over all.
13. Put top layer ingredients in bowl. Work butter into the rest of the ingredients until crumbly. Crumble evenly over top of casserole.
14. Bake at 350° for 20-25 minutes.

Spanish Healthy Vegetable Soup

Servings: 4 -5 people
Author: Nagi

Ingredients

SOUP:
2 tsp olive oil
1 onion , finely chopped
2 garlic cloves , minced
1 tbsp dried oregano
2 tsp fennel seeds (optional)
2 medium carrots , finely chopped
1 large celery stalk/rib , finely chopped
2 red capsicums / bell peppers , cut into 2 cm / 4/5" pieces
5 cups cabbage , cut into 3 cm / 1.2" pieces
800 g / 28 oz crushed tomato
3 cups / 750 ml vegetable or chicken broth (low fat!)
1 tbsp smoked paprika (or any paprika)
1 tsp cayenne pepper (adjust spiciness to taste)

FINISHES (NOT OPTIONAL!):
Salt and pepper to taste
1 lemon - zest + juice to taste
Finely chopped parsley

Instructions
1. Heat oil in a large pot over medium heat. Add garlic and onion, cook for 30 seconds or so.
2. Add oregano and fennel seeds, cook for 2 minutes (lets flavour "bloom").
3. Turn heat down to medium low. Add carrots and celery, cook, stirring regularly, for 8 minutes until onion is sweet (not browned). This step is key to the flavour base of this soup.
4. Add capsicum, turn heat up to high and cook for 2 minutes, stirring constantly.
5. Add remaining Soup ingredients, bring to simmer then place lid on. Turn heat down to medium low, simmer for 25 minutes.
6. Remove lid, adjust salt and pepper to taste.
7. Ladle soup into bowls. Grate over lemon zest, squeeze of lemon juice and sprinkle with parsley. Serve!

Notes:
1. Feel free to add other vegetables you desire (other than red cabbage - turns it purple!)! Healthy low cal ones like zucchini, fennel, baby spinach (stir through at end), chopped beans, asparagus etc. will add more dimensions to the soup while keeping it very healthy. High carb vegetables like pumpkin, potato and peas (hidden carbs alert!) would also be terrific but will raise the calorie count of this soup.
2. Keeps great for 3 - 4 days. Add lemon zest and juice just before serving for best flavour.
3. The 0.4 points in this recipe is from the olive oil. I can't bring myself to omit it. The extra flavour you get from sautéing the vegetables and spices is a million times more valuable - and key to why this tastes so great!
4. Nutrition per serving, assuming 5 servings.

http://www.recipetineats.com/healthy-vegetable-soup/

Balsamic Chicken

Ingredients
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
½ cup Dijon mustard
¼ cup maple syrup
3 tbsp balsamic vinegar
Salt Pepper
Fresh rosemary

Directions
1. Preheat Oven to 425°
2. Place your chicken breasts into a 9x13 greased baking dish.
3. Sprinkle them with salt and pepper to taste. Set them aside for 30 minutes.
4.Pour maple syrup over chicken.
5. Pour balsamic vinegar over chicken.
6. Spread the Dijon mustard over the breasts evenly.
7. Place fresh rosemary sprigs on top.
8. Bake chicken uncovered for 30-45 minutes. Internal temp when done 165°.
9. if you like a crispier crust leave in a bit longer or under the broiler for one or 1-2 minutes.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/5-ingredient-balsamic-chicken-recipe

Slow Cooker Korean Beef Stew with Napa Cabbage and Pickles

Serves : 6
Author: MARCIA KIESEL

Ingredients
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
3 pounds trimmed beef chuck, cut into 3-inch pieces
Salt and freshly ground pepper
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup dry white wine
1 quart beef stock or low-sodium broth
2 medium red onions, quartered through the core
6 large garlic cloves, coarsely chopped
2 large jalapeños-halved, seeded and sliced 1/2 inch thick
2 cups mung bean sprouts
1 tablespoon cornstarch
4 cups coarsely chopped Napa cabbage
1/2 cup thinly sliced sour pickles
Steamed short grain rice, toasted sesame oil and 3 thinly sliced scallions, for serving

Directions
1. In a very large skillet, heat the oil. 
2. Season the meat with salt and pepper and sear the pieces over moderately high heat until richly browned all over. Transfer the meat to a large slow cooker, turn it to high and cover.
3. Wipe out the skillet and return it to the burner. Add the soy sauce, sugar, wine and stock and bring to a boil. Pour the mixture into the slow cooker.
4. Add the onions, cover and cook for 2 hours. Add the garlic and jalapeños to the stew, cover and cook for 1 hour longer, until the meat is very tender.
5. Meanwhile, bring a medium saucepan of water to a boil. Add the bean sprouts and blanch for 30 seconds; drain. Put the cornstarch in a bowl and whisk in 1/2 cup of the liquid from the cooker. With a slotted spoon, pick out and discard the onions.
6. Transfer the meat to a large bowl. With 2 forks, very coarsely shred the meat. Return the meat to the cooker.
7. Whisk the cornstarch mixture, then whisk it into the stew, cover and let simmer for 2 minutes.
8. Add the Napa cabbage and pickles to the cooker, cover and cook until the cabbage is just wilted, about 5 minutes. Turn the cooker off.
9. Spoon steamed rice into bowls. Ladle the stew over and around the rice. Top with the beans sprouts, a drizzle of sesame oil and the sliced scallions and serve.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/slow-cooker-korean-beef-stew-napa-cabbage-and-pickles?hid=8554202e6095e12b50ad0facca70ade516397a90&did=330168-20190124&utm_campaign=faw-daily_newsletter&utm_source=foodandwine.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=012419&cid=330168&mid=18015863873

PEPPER JACK POTATO CASSEROLE

INGREDIENTS
1 (30 to 32-oz) bag frozen shredded hash browns
1 (10.75-oz) can cream of chicken soup
2 cups shredded pepper jack cheese
1-1/2 cups heavy whipping cream
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/2 cup sour cream
1cup grated Parmesan cheese, divided
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste
1 sleeve Ritz crackers, crushed
1/2 cup cooked chopped bacon
1 tsp paprika

INSTRUCTIONS:
1. Preheat oven to 400ºF. Lightly spray a 9x13x2-inch baking dish with cooking spray.
2. In a large bowl, combine hash browns, cream of chicken soup, pepper jack cheese, heavy cream, butter, sour cream, 1/4 cup grated parmesan, onion powder, garlic powder, salt and pepper.
3. Spoon potato mixture into prepared pan.
4. Combine crushed crackers, bacon, remaining 3/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese, and paprika. Sprinkle over potatoes.
5. Bake, uncovered, for 45 to 50 minutes, until bubbly.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2019/01/pepper-jack-potato-casserole.html

Boiled Fruit Loaf

Ingredients
450g/160z sultanas or mixed fruit
2 cups water
1-1/2 cups sugar
Pinch of salt
60g/2oz butter
3 cups flour
1 t soda
1 t ground cloves
1 t mixed spice

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 180C/359F
2. In a large saucepan boil sultanas, sugar, salt, water and butter for five minutes
3. Remove from heat and leave to cool
4. Add sifted flour, soda and spices and mix wntil well combined
5. Bake for 45 minutes or until a skewer comes out clean.
6. Cool on a rack and enjoy.

https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/boiled-fruit-loaf-recipe

Vegan Cream of Broccoli Soup

Servings 6 people
Author Ashley

Ingredients
4 cups fresh or frozen cauliflower florets
2 tablespoons olive oil
4 heads/stalks fresh broccoli, cut into bite-size florets (about 8 cups)
1 large white or yellow onion, finely diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
3 3/4 cups low-sodium vegetable broth
1 1/2 cups filtered water
2/3 cup raw cashews, soaked for two hours (unless using a high-speed blender)*
1/4 cup nutritional yeast
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 1/2 teaspoons sea salt, plus more to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
A few dashes smoked paprika (optional, but recommended)

Instructions
1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add the cauliflower florets and boil for 7 to 10 minutes, or until fork-tender. Strain and set aside.
2. While the cauliflower boils, heat the olive oil in a large stockpot or dutch oven over medium-low heat. Add the broccoli and onion. Sauté for about 8 minutes, or until the vegetables begin to soften, stirring occasionally. Add the garlic and continue to cook for another minute until it begins to soften.
3. Stir in the vegetable broth (it may not fully cover the broccoli florets, and that's okay), increase the heat to medium-high, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and simmer for 10 minutes.
4. Meanwhile, add the boiled cauliflower to a high-speed blender along with the filtered water, cashews, nutritional yeast, lemon juice, and sea salt. Blend on high for two minutes until completely smooth and creamy.
5. Add the cauliflower mixture to the pot of soup and stir to incorporate. Reduce the heat to medium and continue to simmer, uncovered, for 6 to 10 minutes, to thicken and reduce the soup, stirring occasionally. At first it will seem like the soup is much too thin, but just continue to simmer and keep in mind that it will continue to thicken as it cools to a temperature at which it's comfortable to enjoy!
6. Taste and generously season with more sea salt and black pepper to taste. (I usually add another 1 teaspoon of sea salt and lots of freshly ground black pepper.) Stir in a few dashes of smoked paprika, if using.
7. Serve warm.

Notes: *No nuts? No problem. To keep this soup nut-free, substitute shelled hemp seeds (i.e., hemp hearts) for the raw cashews

http://www.blissfulbasil.com/vegan-cream-of-broccoli-soup/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 25 January '19 EXTRA

I do hope someone makes these - they really look good. They just take time - about four hours. You should use the URL and go look at these - what a statement for dessert. --- sam

Portuguese Custard Tarts (Pasteis de Nata)

12 servings210cals/serv

Ingredients

For the Dough:
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/3 cup cold water
1 stick high-quality unsalted butter, fully softened, divided

For the Sugar Syrup:
3/4 cup white sugar
1/4 cup water
1 tablespoon water
1 cinnamon stick (optional)
1 lemon, zested in large strips (optional)

For the Custard Base:
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 1/2 cups milk
6 large egg yolks
1 teaspoon vanilla extract (optional)

Directions
1. Combine flour, salt, and cold water in a bowl. Mix with a wooden spoon until dough just comes together and pulls away from the sides of the bowl. Dough should be sticky; adjust with more flour or water to achieve what's shown in the video. 
2. Transfer dough onto a well-floured surface. Dust a little more flour over the top. Knead for a minute or two to form a round. Cover and let rest for 15 to 20 minutes.
3. Roll dough into a square about 1/8 inch thick, dusting with flour as necessary; dough should still be sticky.
4. Spread 1/3 of the butter over 2/3 of the square using a silicone spatula, leaving a 1/2 inch border. Flip the unbuttered side over the middle of the square and fold the opposite end over it like a letter. Straighten the edges as needed.
5. Turn dough with a bench scraper to unstick it from the counter; dust with flour. Flip and sprinkle more flour on top. Roll dough into a 1/8-inch-thick rectangle, carefully stretching edges as needed. Spread another 1/3 of the butter over 2/3 of the dough. Fold into thirds. Transfer onto a lined baking sheet and freeze until butter is slightly chilled, about 10 minutes.
6' Sprinkle dough with flour and roll into a square a little over 1/8 inch thick. Spread remaining butter over the dough, leaving a 1- to 1 1/2-inch border on the top edge. Dip your finger in water and lightly moisten the unbuttered edge. Roll dough into a log starting from the bottom edge. Dust with more flour and polish the ends as needed. Seal with plastic wrap and refrigerate at least 2 hours, preferably overnight.
7. Combine sugar, 1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon water, cinnamon, and lemon zest in a pot. Boil over medium heat, without stirring, until syrup reaches 210 to 215 degrees F (100 degrees C). Remove from heat.
8. Preheat oven 550 degrees F (288 degrees C). Grease a 12-cup muffin tin.
9. Whisk flour, salt, and cold milk together very thoroughly in a cold pot. Cook over medium heat, whisking constantly, until milk thickens, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat and let cool for at least 10 minutes.
10. Whisk egg yolks into the cooled milk. Add the sugar syrup and vanilla extract. Mix until combined. Strain custard into a glass measuring cup.
11. Unwrap the dough and trim any uneven bits on the ends. Score log into 12 even pieces using a knife; cut through.
12. Place a piece of dough in each muffin cup. Dip your thumb lightly in some cold water. Press thumb into the center of the swirl; push dough against the bottom and up the sides of the cup until it reaches least 1/8 inch past the top. Fill each cup 3/4 of the way with custard.
13. Bake in the preheated oven until the pastry is browned and bubbly, and the tops start to blister and caramelize, about 12 minutes. Cool tarts briefly and serve warm.

Chef's Notes: (1) You'll have to decide whether you're going to include lemon, cinnamon, and vanilla, which are apparently considered optional ingredients in Portugal, but I really enjoy the flavor, and wouldn't change a thing. (2) You can substitute the cinnamon stick with 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 210 calories; 10.6 g fat; 25.2 g carbohydrates; 3.9 g protein; 125 mg cholesterol; 98 mg sodium.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/269064/portuguese-custard-tarts-pasteis-de-nata/?internalSource=hub%20recipe&referringContentType=Search&clickId=cardslot%202


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 18th January, 2019* by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584674-1.html#13368664

KP was down for a day and it has caused great consternation amongst us - reinforced for us how important this group here on the Tea Party is to so many of us. We are looking at other options should KP at some time cease to operate.

*Maatje* was still feeling very drained and tired from her bronchitis at the beginning of the week. Her GD had a very high temperature . Her DIL to be had big health issues including an anaphylactic reaction to an antibiotic she was put on. Her son is now struggling with the stress caused by his finance's illness and putting huge stress on the relationship. Another couple they know are having major marriage issues and a young 10 year old they know had a brain aneurysm which has left her with major disabilities.

Been a couple of weeks of extremes in weather. Some serious storms in the Northern Hemisphere while in the Southern Hemisphere there have been record highs.

*Fan* dropped in to see her 'adopted' parents and found that Gordon at 94 has throat cancer and she is unlikely to see him again. His wife is looking very frail.

After all the things that went wrong last week *Gwen* feels as if calm is descending on the house as all the various issues have been fixed - at minimal cost as a plus.

*Bonnie* had an ERCP to clear the bile ducts and saw the surgeon on Thursday who wanted the gallbladder out so she had it out that day! Immediately post-op doing fine and now home.

*Kate's* DH kindly gave her a nasty cold - unfortunately she was too unwell to go to her friend's funeral.

The next step in the sale of *Rookie's* house has gone through so still tracking for the final closure as planned. There will be about a month between closure on this and possession on the new place (assuming no hold ups). Have plans in place for accommodation for this time.

*Poledra's* DSM has just been notified that she has no iron in her blood. Started on iron tablets.

Julie has been in contact with *2CatsinNJ* whose husband died at Christmas and she is struggling. Also *VabchNonnie* was hacked so badly she needs a new computer and is unable to replace the old one so can't get onto KP.

*Pearls Girls* is still trying to work out how to organise care for DH when she has her surgery next month.

PHOTOS
2 - *Kehinkle* - KAP Survey form
2 - *Gottastch* - Yarn / Ashford Joy2 travel wheel
8 - *Gottastch* - Spindles
14 - *Poledra* - Pearlsgirl's socks
14 - *Maatje* - Yarn
18 - *Sassafras* - Crochet octopus
34 - *Poledra* - Bailey
43 - *Tami* - Clip 
45 - *Poledra* - Blood/Wolf moon
46 - *Poledra* - Eclipse of the moon
47 - *Lurker* - Rising moon
48 - *Lurker* - Gloves
51 - *Kiwifrau* - Crochet owl blanket
56 - *Sorlenna* - Coronet
59 - *Darowil* - DGD & Tower Bridge / Grape trees!
61 - *Poledra* - Kaikoura Township / Rock-slip on the rail line
66 - *Budasha* - Dishcloths / Hat / Mitt
69 - *Maatje* - Cowl
86 - *Rookie* - Clones?
87 - *Tami* - Tami & Carol
96 - *Gwen* - Sock

RECIPES
17 - *Poledra* - Apple cobbler (link)
20 - *Sam* - Slow Cooker Ham Bone Soup with Beans
26 - *Rookie* - Paczkis (link)
27 - *Rookie* - Doughnuts (links)
48 - *Tami* - Totellini Alfredo (link)
50 - *Tami* - Instant pot pork chops (link)
97 - *MindyT* - Carnitas

CRAFTS
3 - *Sam* - Very long socks (link)
10 - *Poledra* - These socks are bananas! (link)
19 - *Bonnie* - Kris Basta shawls (link)
19 - *Darowil* - Shawls and cowls (links)
26 - *Gwen* - Spinning wheels (links)
29 - *Kate* - Bonnie's mitts
31 - *Rookie* - Yarn/wine shop!
48 - *Gwen* - Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock (download)
52 - *Sam* - Cat quilt block (link)
71 - *Rookie* - Knitted people knitting! (link)

OTHERS
1 - *Flyty1n* - Provo Canyon closed for avalanche (link)
2 - *Tami* - KAP Survey form
10 - *Sam* - Andrea Bocelli duet (link)
18 - *Sassafras* - How to stop gallbladder pain with acupressure (link)
35 - *Darowil* - Kitchener Bun
40 - *Rookie* - Gallbladder diet guide (link)
51 - *Sam* - Grow cauliflower in pots (link)
58 - *Sam* - Funny church signs (link)
68 - *Sam* - Childhood pictures from the past (link)
107 - *Rookie* - Questions on Travel Insurance forms (link)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those all look great, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Those all look great, Sam.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

All those yummy desserts; my mouth is watering! Thanks Sam, I can’t imagine how good lemon bars would be made with Meyer lemons!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you to the Summary doers as well; our chatty weeks keep you busy!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Summary of 18th January, 2019* by Darowil*
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584674-1.html#13368664
> 
> ...


ThNk you Sam and Margaret! Those recipes really look great Sam! Especially the Korean stew! I'm sitting wondering what I'm goi g to make for dinner as DH is out of town for his bil's funeral. We had tried to get his ticket cancelled as he had flight insurance which I'm assuming is the exact same as no insurance. Anyway, long and short is I had to stay home. So not inclined to cook for one person. Also not sleeping well at all since I routinely don't when he's gone.... am trying to stay busy, sorting out old photos and as soon as I'm caught up going to clean up the kitchen. I find I'm much messier when DH isn't home....like it's too much effort to pick up after myself! LSt night watched some YouTube videos called restoration home! Ordinary people buying up derelict old houses in Britain and bringing them back to life! Goodness some of these are humongous and most in horrible state. It's fun watching but goodness me not for the faint of heart. I'm wondering if the historical trust fund helps finance the work? They seem to be involved in agreeing to the renovations being done...and will deny things like pine beams instead of oak like the original ones which adds tremendously to the cost. One would think having them restored is the object cause if these folks don't most will be gone in x number of years. Anyway, it's fun watching....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you to the Summary doers as well; our chatty weeks keep you busy!


Yeah, no kidding! We re outdoing ourselves these days!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. 
Re the restoration of old houses, as the historical societies can be ridiculously strict everyone I know who, even if they were quite rich would never try to restore anything with listed building status. The difficulties can be time consuming, expensive and impractical.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

What a chatty bunch we are. In spite of KP being out of action for a day we still managed to talk 116 pages worth. 
Thanks Sam for another good batch of recipes. I think I'll be making the boiled fruit cake. 
I think your idea of a few people having details of us all and setting up another website if necessary is a good idea.
Thanks Kate and Margaret for all your hard work as always.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I'm on page 1 - now back to the beginning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 25 January '19 EXTRA
> 
> I do hope someone makes these - they really look good. They just take time - about four hours. You should use the URL and go look at these - what a statement for dessert. --- sam
> 
> ...


Some really yummy recipes. I love carrot cake but I just bought a bag of lemons so I think I'll make the lemon bars. They are on special this week - 6/$2.50 which is really a good buy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Kate and Margaret for the summary. It's very helpful when we have to skim a lot.

I had a wasted afternoon. I was supposed to have a bench delivered in the afternoon and told the lady that I wouldn't be home in the morning. Well, the delivery men arrived in the a.m. and I wasn't here. She said she would try to get them to come back later. The man called me and said he would try to get another truck so they could make the delivery. Well, here it is after 6 pm and still no news. They only deliver every 2 weeks. Now, I'll try and find someone to pick the bench up for me so I don't have to wait for another 2 weeks. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies.
> Re the restoration of old houses, as the historical societies can be ridiculously strict everyone I know who, even if they were quite rich would never try to restore anything with listed building status. The difficulties can be time consuming, expensive and impractical.


It certainly seems like way! The first one I watched the couple were self made millionaires. But the second couple seemed to have regular day jobs. I just don't know how Anyone can afford to restore these mansions....and then once you've done that, the upkeep, the cleaning etc...nuts!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Some of those recipes look like they will be very tasty. I have saved a few of them. Thank you very much for sharing them.

I did notice when I checked out the site mentioned in the Lemon pudding cake recipe (link below) they mentioned l box of cake mix but listed here it shows 2 boxes, I would think that is just a typo, but is sure looks delicious.
http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/lemon-pudding-cake-recipe


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks Kate and Margaret for the summary. It's very helpful when we have to skim a lot.
> 
> I had a wasted afternoon. I was supposed to have a bench delivered in the afternoon and told the lady that I wouldn't be home in the morning. Well, the delivery men arrived in the a.m. and I wasn't here. She said she would try to get them to come back later. The man called me and said he would try to get another truck so they could make the delivery. Well, here it is after 6 pm and still no news. They only deliver every 2 weeks. Now, I'll try and find someone to pick the bench up for me so I don't have to wait for another 2 weeks. I am not a happy camper.


That's a disappointment for you and an extra headache. Hope you let the company know you aren't happy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree; copied several of the recipes to try. Thank you Sam for all these goodies. Also thank to Darowil et al for the summary & all else.


thewren said:


> thanks Jeanette. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sock update: the sock I posted on last week fit my DGD perfectly! Now to get the mate made up! (already started and so far smooth sailing.)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you ladies and Sam for another week of caring and sharing together round the tea table, so glad we are back again. 
It’s another warm Saturday afternoon here. We have begun picking tomatoes out back, and tried the purple cherry ones, they are sweet and can see me popping them in like candy, although a bit more healthier. Just having a grainy bread 
sandwich with corned beef from last nights dinner, and a sliced tomato yum! Now to read all those great recipes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm in the process of creating a FB page ONLY to be used if KT/KTP goes down and folks are concerned that we have lost connections with each other. I have titled it Knitting Tea Party Backup. It is a closed group which means anyone can look it up and see who is running it, but only members can read & post. If you want an invite just send me a request via FB or send me your email address and I'll add you. I've already sent some folks invites but many more I have not because I either don't know how you are listed on FB don't have your email address. Again this is NOT to replace what we have here with Sam....just an emergency way of contacting each other.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad they fit. It is hard to tell from a picture whether they are a good size or not. She will love the great colors and the good fit of socks her grandmother made.


Gweniepooh said:


> Sock update: the sock I posted on last week fit my DGD perfectly! Now to get the mate made up! (already started and so far smooth sailing.)


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, I believe I put on 5 pounds just reading all the yummy items! Thanks again Ladies for the summaries. No way I got through all 117 pages this week. SO helpful.
Happy Weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was concerned they were so narrow but they really did fit her; she wears a womans size 6.5 (US) shoe and she really seemed to like them. I'm getting off here for now and work on the mate for her so she'll have a pair not just one...LOL.


jinx said:


> Glad they fit. It is hard to tell from a picture whether they are a good size or not. She will love the great colors and the good fit of socks her grandmother made.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was concerned they were so narrow but they really did fit her; she wears a womans size 6.5 (US) shoe and she really seemed to like them. I'm getting off here for now and work on the mate for her so she'll have a pair not just one...LOL.


Good job!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he’s gone.
Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.

I don’t know if you have all heard but Carens daughter Jamie was hit by a car on her way home from work but fortunately not badly hurt, poor girl. I guess it was blizzarding. 
Seems crazy weather everywhere, yesterday when we left home it was -35 & tonight there’s a risk of freezing rain????if you don’t like the weather, wait a minute????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great that they fit well, the only problem is if she likes them you have a lot of GKs to supply with socks????when I was getting undressed at the hospital yesterday I left my socks on & the nurse was admiring my hand knit ones, she couldn't believe I'd made them.


Gweniepooh said:


> I was concerned they were so narrow but they really did fit her; she wears a womans size 6.5 (US) shoe and she really seemed to like them. I'm getting off here for now and work on the mate for her so she'll have a pair not just one...LOL.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
> Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he's gone.
> Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.
> 
> ...


Hope Jamie recovers quickly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


Missed you!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Sam for so many yummy recipes, don’t know how many I’ll have time to make but will have to wait till next week to print those out that I want to save.
Thank you also ladies for the summary.

Back to reading. ????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
> Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he's gone.
> Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.
> 
> ...


Scary ..... good she's not badly hurt, but still nerve shattering. Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


Well hello! Welcome back! You've been missed.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for the new week, and thank you to the Summary Ladies, you do a fantastic job. Marla and I decided to go ahead and go into Scottsbluff this morning and go to the gym, David got home right after we left, I made dark chocolate brownies for dessert and garlic stir fry chicken for dinner, yum, now I'm loft and softy, full belly and a sprite and lemon rum sitting beside me. I finally got caught up on last week, now I need to get caught up on this one and read through Sam's recipes.



thewren said:


> windy is not the truck driver's friend. --- sam


No, it certainly isn't.



Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Condolences on the loss, but I can understand it being a blessing too, she's at peace now.



Pearls Girls said:


> I wonder if no iron is better or worse than iron overload. the later means pumping out and cleaning blood regularly to remove iron. I don't know how they treat the 1st. The right amount of everything is best. . .Always. Hope that they get it regulated soon. :sm02:


They just had her stop taking it when she had too much, but it wasn't a deadly level or anything, just getting way to high.



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think the cost of the internet is a possibility- it is a real struggle for her- just maintaining a healthy diet.


That's just beyond sad, especially in a country with such excess.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs, Kaye Jo! It can be so hard!


To you too, yes it can be.



Lurker 2 said:


> I remember making a Vogue design for my Mother- from Viyella - lined and inter-lined- if I say so myself it was a real work of art. When I was home a few months later I discovered it almost ruined- it had been worn while she was out chasing the cattle.


 :sm06:



Lurker 2 said:


> I think in view of the rather erratic situation with Knitting Paradise that including the emails is an excellent idea- and obviously will only be added if you agree. I have not had a chance to work further on it, this week- been exceptionally busy. And given people's concern I will send it only to those who ask for it, and then only either by PM or email.


You have all my info. :sm24:



Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


I'm so sorry Sorlenna, but she did have a good long life, which is good. Was she close enough that you are able to attend the funeral?



kehinkle said:


> Tami,
> I made a 1898 hat, reversible in OS colors. I'll ll see if I can find the photos. I picked up one side of the brim and knit the top, fastening off. Then picked up the other side using the second color and knit the top. Fastened off and pushed one inside the other.
> 
> Kathy


Great hat!

???? Ooh, I figured out how to add different emojis on my laptop. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yippee! Pam is back! Always good to see you back here.


pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay so share how to add different emojis please KayeJo.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for the new week, and thank you to the Summary Ladies, you do a fantastic job. Marla and I decided to go ahead and go into Scottsbluff this morning and go to the gym, David got home right after we left, I made dark chocolate brownies for dessert and garlic stir fry chicken for dinner, yum, now I'm loft and softy, full belly and a sprite and lemon rum sitting beside me. I finally got caught up on last week, now I need to get caught up on this one and read through Sam's recipes.
> 
> Great hat!
> 
> ???? Ooh, I figured out how to add different emojis on my laptop. ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all of the Welcome Backs! Now I have to get caught up on what has been going on with everyone! Probably an impossible task! My daughter has been fussing at me for NOT being at the Tea Party! I told her today that I was back at it, and she is thrilled!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Kate and Margaret for the summary. It's very helpful when we have to skim a lot.
> 
> I had a wasted afternoon. I was supposed to have a bench delivered in the afternoon and told the lady that I wouldn't be home in the morning. Well, the delivery men arrived in the a.m. and I wasn't here. She said she would try to get them to come back later. The man called me and said he would try to get another truck so they could make the delivery. Well, here it is after 6 pm and still no news. They only deliver every 2 weeks. Now, I'll try and find someone to pick the bench up for me so I don't have to wait for another 2 weeks. I am not a happy camper.


I hope you are able to get your bench sooner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Puppies101 said:


> Some of those recipes look like they will be very tasty. I have saved a few of them. Thank you very much for sharing them.
> 
> I did notice when I checked out the site mentioned in the Lemon pudding cake recipe (link below) they mentioned l box of cake mix but listed here it shows 2 boxes, I would think that is just a typo, but is sure looks delicious.
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/lemon-pudding-cake-recipe


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sock update: the sock I posted on last week fit my DGD perfectly! Now to get the mate made up! (already started and so far smooth sailing.)


Fantastic!! You are now well on your way to sock addiction. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm in the process of creating a FB page ONLY to be used if KT/KTP goes down and folks are concerned that we have lost connections with each other. I have titled it Knitting Tea Party Backup. It is a closed group which means anyone can look it up and see who is running it, but only members can read & post. If you want an invite just send me a request via FB or send me your email address and I'll add you. I've already sent some folks invites but many more I have not because I either don't know how you are listed on FB don't have your email address. Again this is NOT to replace what we have here with Sam....just an emergency way of contacting each other.


Awesome! Thank you Gwen, for taking that on. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
> Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he's gone.
> Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm so glad she's okay, probably gave poor Caren a heart attack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


YAY!!!! Pammie, you've been well missed!! ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay so share how to add different emojis please KayeJo.


Right click on your mouse, in the reply box, at the top of the drop down it will have Emoji, click on that and it will open an emoji box. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the Welcome Backs! Now I have to get caught up on what has been going on with everyone! Probably an impossible task! My daughter has been fussing at me for NOT being at the Tea Party! I told her today that I was back at it, and she is thrilled!


I've always liked your daughter. ????


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

yay Pammie and thanks again Gwen. That is a task and good you are so organized.
I'd be lost! LOL
Good evening everyone, I'm off to watch True Detective.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm in the process of creating a FB page ONLY to be used if KT/KTP goes down and folks are concerned that we have lost connections with each other. I have titled it Knitting Tea Party Backup. It is a closed group which means anyone can look it up and see who is running it, but only members can read & post. If you want an invite just send me a request via FB or send me your email address and I'll add you. I've already sent some folks invites but many more I have not because I either don't know how you are listed on FB don't have your email address. Again this is NOT to replace what we have here with Sam....just an emergency way of contacting each other.


Gwen, you have all my information. Please add me!

For anyone who has been a part of the past Christmas card exchanges, you have my email address. You are welcome to email me if we can't get in here. And I'm also on Facebook.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Pammie, good to see you.

Mindy, also like the new season of True Detectives, the first season was great but I didn’t like last year but they’ve done well this year.

I’ve also been watching “ Unspeakable “. It’s a Canadian show about the mishandling by Canadian Blood Servies of the AIDS epidemic & infecting the hemophiliacs. Such BS that they endangered people’s lives to save money.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've always liked your daughter. ????


I'll tell her! :sm16: Obviously my emojis aren't working, unless it changes when I send it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It did change! Yea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm finally caught up. 

Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both. 

Bonnie, so glad that you've had your surgery, home and doing well. 

Kathy, thanks for the suggestion and photos of your hat. I'll have to try it. I'm about half finished with the hat. 

Pammie, great to have you back!

Puppies 101, welcome. 

Hope I've remembered everything I wanted to comment on while catching up on last week. 

You may remember me asking for prayers for friends DD about a year ago who was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. She passed in Wednesday. Funeral will be on Monday. 3 hours one way, but if weather permits, I/we will be going. Don't know yet if DH will be able to go. Another that is a blessing for to pass. So hard for the rest of the family and her parents, who are our friends.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sock update: the sock I posted on last week fit my DGD perfectly! Now to get the mate made up! (already started and so far smooth sailing.)


Good for you for persevering


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


So sorry, my condolences. Hopefully the weather will be ok and you are able to attend.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I caught up again. It is almost Saturday so should take the meds that help and go to bed. No hurry for tomorrow so may sleep until I wake up. TTYAL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I caught up again. It is almost Saturday so should take the meds that help and go to bed. No hurry for tomorrow so may sleep until I wake up. TTYAL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

It’s only 8 o’clock here, but I’m fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I’ll wake up. I’ve been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn’t take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won’t do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I’m sorry I didn’t ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I’m sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don’t blame her, but .....but she’s been calling the daughters so hopefully won’t need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I’m just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don’t mean to burden y’all....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, you have all my information. Please add me!
> 
> For anyone who has been a part of the past Christmas card exchanges, you have my email address. You are welcome to email me if we can't get in here. And I'm also on Facebook.


Me too on both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'll tell her! :sm16: Obviously my emojis aren't working, unless it changes when I send it!


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, but as you said, also a blessing. Condolences to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


If you need to vent, this is the place, we'll hug you while you do. So hugs!! 
Can't help you with the sleep issues, I can sleep standing up in the sun for 8 hours if I'm tired, but I hope you are able to find a good solution that's not dangerous.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So sorry, my condolences. Hopefully the weather will be ok and you are able to attend.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry, but as you said, also a blessing. Condolences to you all.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you need to vent, this is the place, we'll hug you while you do. So hugs!!
> Can't help you with the sleep issues, I can sleep standing up in the sun for 8 hours if I'm tired, but I hope you are able to find a good solution that's not dangerous.


Hugs from me, too


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well hello! Welcome back! You've been missed.....


Hi Pammie????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - great knitting gwen - won't lose her in a crowd with those socks on, --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I was concerned they were so narrow but they really did fit her; she wears a womans size 6.5 (US) shoe and she really seemed to like them. I'm getting off here for now and work on the mate for her so she'll have a pair not just one...LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful to see you posting again pammie - you have been missed. tell us about all your travels. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully it was an easy passing. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss what was wrong with your son or did i just forget? --- sam



Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Sam! I have really missed the TP. I just got back from Palm Springs. Two of my travel buddies bought a house there. Their main house is in Dallas. We went to several street fairs which was fun, and I didn't spend a lot of money! We went to see Jersey Boys at the theater. Brought back so many memories! Loved the 4 Seasons! We drove to Long Beach to see the Queen Mary. It hasn't been restored to her glory days, but enjoyed it anyway. Of course it is about 80 years old! The history is very interesting. Bob Hope was performing when they handed him a note. He announced that Britain had declared war. She was turned into a war transport ship. It transported a lot of American soldiers. Winston Churchill used it a lot, and even had his own room or rooms. Some claim that they can smell his cigar smoke when they walk by his room. Several other paranormal sightings!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Pammie, welcome back, great reading about your adventures. It looks like it was very interesting and fun too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> ThNk you Sam and Margaret! Those recipes really look great Sam! Especially the Korean stew! I'm sitting wondering what I'm goi g to make for dinner as DH is out of town for his bil's funeral. We had tried to get his ticket cancelled as he had flight insurance which I'm assuming is the exact same as no insurance. Anyway, long and short is I had to stay home. So not inclined to cook for one person. Also not sleeping well at all since I routinely don't when he's gone.... am trying to stay busy, sorting out old photos and as soon as I'm caught up going to clean up the kitchen. I find I'm much messier when DH isn't home....like it's too much effort to pick up after myself! LSt night watched some YouTube videos called restoration home! Ordinary people buying up derelict old houses in Britain and bringing them back to life! Goodness some of these are humongous and most in horrible state. It's fun watching but goodness me not for the faint of heart. I'm wondering if the historical trust fund helps finance the work? They seem to be involved in agreeing to the renovations being done...and will deny things like pine beams instead of oak like the original ones which adds tremendously to the cost. One would think having them restored is the object cause if these folks don't most will be gone in x number of years. Anyway, it's fun watching....


Husband watches lots of those type of shows I watch certain ones, , I get disappointed when they are not finished so like the revisited one s were they go back so many years later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks Kate and Margaret for the summary. It's very helpful when we have to skim a lot.
> 
> I had a wasted afternoon. I was supposed to have a bench delivered in the afternoon and told the lady that I wouldn't be home in the morning. Well, the delivery men arrived in the a.m. and I wasn't here. She said she would try to get them to come back later. The man called me and said he would try to get another truck so they could make the delivery. Well, here it is after 6 pm and still no news. They only deliver every 2 weeks. Now, I'll try and find someone to pick the bench up for me so I don't have to wait for another 2 weeks. I am not a happy camper.


That is so annoying , hope you get your bench soon Liz , is it for indoor or outside ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm in the process of creating a FB page ONLY to be used if KT/KTP goes down and folks are concerned that we have lost connections with each other. I have titled it Knitting Tea Party Backup. It is a closed group which means anyone can look it up and see who is running it, but only members can read & post. If you want an invite just send me a request via FB or send me your email address and I'll add you. I've already sent some folks invites but many more I have not because I either don't know how you are listed on FB don't have your email address. Again this is NOT to replace what we have here with Sam....just an emergency way of contacting each other.


Thank you gwen I've enrolled ????and I agree just as a back up , were we can all meet if kp goes AWOL again

Glad to hear the sock fits granddaughter and she likes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
> Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he's gone.
> Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.
> 
> ...


Not seen that , hope she is ok


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


Hello Pammie ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


So sorry to that Tami , hope the weather is ok for traveling


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


Lovely!
I was very taken with the Shambles in York, when I visited in 2011- so much history! This part of the City dates back to Medieval times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Pammie ????


And from me too, Pammie- lovely to have you back with us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 25 January '19 EXTRA
> 
> I do hope someone makes these - they really look good. They just take time - about four hours. You should use the URL and go look at these - what a statement for dessert. --- sam
> 
> ...


I will try these some time thanks Sam. I loved the Portuguese egg tarts in Macau and wondered if I could do them. So they are on my list to do. But if they turn out any good then I will just eat them. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a chatty bunch we are. In spite of KP being out of action for a day we still managed to talk 116 pages worth.
> Thanks Sam for another good batch of recipes. I think I'll be making the boiled fruit cake.
> I think your idea of a few people having details of us all and setting up another website if necessary is a good idea.
> Thanks Kate and Margaret for all your hard work as always.


The boiled fruit cake was always our standby fruit cake recipe- but we used packets of mixed fruit. Now I do the one that has been posted here a few times. Soak the fruit in liquid of some type (juice, milk, coffee,tea etc)then next morning add flour. All in equal proportions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The boiled fruit cake was always our standby fruit cake recipe- but we used packets of mixed fruit. Now I do the one that has been posted here a few times. Soak the fruit in liquid of some type (juice, milk, coffee,tea etc)then next morning add flour. All in equal proportions.


Was that one F(r)an's recipe?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely!
> I was very taken with the Shambles in York, when I visited in 2011- so much history! This part of the City dates back to Medieval times.


I love York , used to go a couple of times a year at least , but never got there at all last year , maybe this year I'll make the effort , happy memories iof the kids pretending to be vikings up on the battlements


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm in the process of creating a FB page ONLY to be used if KT/KTP goes down and folks are concerned that we have lost connections with each other. I have titled it Knitting Tea Party Backup. It is a closed group which means anyone can look it up and see who is running it, but only members can read & post. If you want an invite just send me a request via FB or send me your email address and I'll add you. I've already sent some folks invites but many more I have not because I either don't know how you are listed on FB don't have your email address. Again this is NOT to replace what we have here with Sam....just an emergency way of contacting each other.


Thanks Gwen.
I think you have all the details you need for me. Email address, name and picture to tell the very common name is me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


Welcome back- hopefully you can reconnect more often than every 25 days :sm02: We have been really chatty for a few weeks so keeping up could be difficult if we keep this up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love York , used to go a couple of times a year at least , but never got there at all last year , maybe this year I'll make the effort , happy memories iof the kids pretending to be vikings up on the battlements


It is an amazing City! Mum very much loved the five years she spent training there just before WWll. That was largely my motivation in making sure I visited- to see some of what she used to tell me.
The city walls are a real feature. 
My SIL and I spent quite a lot of time in a very ancient Church which annoyingly I cannot recall the name- it had a wonderfully peaceful atmosphere, which Pam was needing- it was very close to my BIL having died. And of course York Minster.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam for all those recipes and also thanks ladies for our Summary. 

I have been reading and posting on the end of last week and just realised that we are on a new one now. I think the heat has fried my brain a bit...LOL. 

A much more pleasant day here today...nice cool breeze all day. Yay 

Now back to page 1....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right click on your mouse, in the reply box, at the top of the drop down it will have Emoji, click on that and it will open an emoji box. ????


???? It worked- figured this was apt after the last week!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm in the process of creating a FB page ONLY to be used if KT/KTP goes down and folks are concerned that we have lost connections with each other. I have titled it Knitting Tea Party Backup. It is a closed group which means anyone can look it up and see who is running it, but only members can read & post. If you want an invite just send me a request via FB or send me your email address and I'll add you. I've already sent some folks invites but many more I have not because I either don't know how you are listed on FB don't have your email address. Again this is NOT to replace what we have here with Sam....just an emergency way of contacting each other.


That's really good Gwen. If/when it's ever needed, you have my email address and I have yours so I'd be contacting you. Will have to get myself on Facebook.
Well done with the sock too, you're on a roll!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
> Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he's gone.
> Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.
> 
> ...


Poor Jamie. Glad it wasn't too bad and hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


Good to see you back Pam. I know what it's like trying to keep up on here when you lead a busy life. Drop in when you can.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


Hi Pammie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


Hard for your friends indeed- did you know her well?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


Burden away, that's what we're here for. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


Oh no- that is stressful and lack of sleep is harder to deal with as many get older.
So the situation with your son is not getting any better by the sounds of it. And surely one thing friends are for is to let off steam with when needed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


Good to have an afternoon to yourself. We had 12c temps too. Supposed to be the same again today before dropping back down again next week. Is that the same Bettys tea rooms as in Harrogate or another one.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Been missing in action here as currently working 6 days a week. Good money but not much time for much else. Australia Day in my part of the world gives me a long weekend. Taking it easy and staying cool in air conditioning.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


Gorgeous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


What a fantastic looking pub. Sounds like a really enjoyable afternoon- even if it did need to end with shopping.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> The boiled fruit cake was always our standby fruit cake recipe- but we used packets of mixed fruit. Now I do the one that has been posted here a few times. Soak the fruit in liquid of some type (juice, milk, coffee,tea etc)then next morning add flour. All in equal proportions.


 :sm24: Thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely!
> I was very taken with the Shambles in York, when I visited in 2011- so much history! This part of the City dates back to Medieval times.


It's wonderful isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was that one F(r)an's recipe?


She has posted it, but I've been doing it for years and think I have posted it as well. It's been here a number of times it is so simple.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
> Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he's gone.
> Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.
> 
> ...


Oh golly how awful for Jamie... so glad she wasnt hurt badly.

BRRR you are as cold as we have hot... :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


Lovely cake. A very talented lady.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


Good looking cake- 16 wow she is growing up so quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for the new week, and thank you to the Summary Ladies, you do a fantastic job. Marla and I decided to go ahead and go into Scottsbluff this morning and go to the gym, David got home right after we left, I made dark chocolate brownies for dessert and garlic stir fry chicken for dinner, yum, now I'm loft and softy, full belly and a sprite and lemon rum sitting beside me. I finally got caught up on last week, now I need to get caught up on this one and read through Sam's recipes.
> 
> Great hat!
> 
> ???? Ooh, I figured out how to add different emojis on my laptop. ????


Okay so now I want/need to know how you got the emojis on the laptop? Pleease?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Right click on your mouse, in the reply box, at the top of the drop down it will have Emoji, click on that and it will open an emoji box. ????


Umm I am doing something wrong I guess. I cant find Emoji in a drop down... I will read on and learn. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


Condolences on her loss. Very sad indeed. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


Never a burden at all. Big hugs and I hope you managed to get some needed sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


Gorgeous cake! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> ???? It worked- figured this was apt after the last week!


 I cant do that.. :sm13: I wonder if it's because I have windows 7.... ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the Welcome Backs! Now I have to get caught up on what has been going on with everyone! Probably an impossible task! My daughter has been fussing at me for NOT being at the Tea Party! I told her today that I was back at it, and she is thrilled!


We're glad your back too. If I don't go to my knitting group my son always gives me the third degree, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Been missing in action here as currently working 6 days a week. Good money but not much time for much else. Australia Day in my part of the world gives me a long weekend. Taking it easy and staying cool in air conditioning.


Glad that you've plenty of work, unfortunately it does leave little free time. Relax and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I cant do that.. :sm13: I wonder if it's because I have windows 7.... ?


Mines an apple


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Good to have an afternoon to yourself. We had 12c temps too. Supposed to be the same again today before dropping back down again next week. Is that the same Bettys tea rooms as in Harrogate or another one.


Its the same company , there are 6 of them all in yorkshire , very popular and now do an online service too , do not like tea but they took over the taylor company in the 60ies and I love Taylor coffee's
No 12c here today grey clouds and a forcast of snow not than any has showed up yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Been missing in action here as currently working 6 days a week. Good money but not much time for much else. Australia Day in my part of the world gives me a long weekend. Taking it easy and staying cool in air conditioning.


Glad to hear that you are busy working I know the money will definitley come in handy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous!


Oops I forgot to say how lovely the cake was julie , love the unicorn


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Umm I am doing something wrong I guess. I cant find Emoji in a drop down... I will read on and learn. LOL


I'm not having any luck with it either.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same company , there are 6 of them all in yorkshire , very popular and now do an online service too , do not like tea but they took over the taylor company in the 60ies and I love Taylor coffee's
> No 12c here today grey clouds and a forcast of snow not than any has showed up yet


I guess the one in Harrogate is the original one. I didn't realise they'd expanded. Cashing in on a good reputation no doubt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's wonderful isn't it?


You will have to take the granchildren, maybe York railway museum since E loves trains , the big hall were all the old steam trains are is amazing you dont realize how big they were till you go and stand near them , you can spend hours there lots to do and sometimes Thomas and friends turn up and on the plus side its free too , there is a road train that goes from the museum to York Minister


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your friend. Too many young(Er) people get that awful disease 
I hope the weather cooperates & you can get to the funeral.



tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I cannot do that and I have windows 10 and chrome.


sugarsugar said:


> I cant do that.. :sm13: I wonder if it's because I have windows 7.... ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No burden at all, that's what we're here for. I hope your DIL is ok soon. & that you get a good sleep.



Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will have to take the granchildren, maybe York railway museum since E loves trains , the big hall were all the old steam trains are is amazing you dont realize how big they were till you go and stand near them , you can spend hours there lots to do and sometimes Thomas and friends turn up and on the plus side its free too , there is a road train that goes from the museum to York Minister


I will indeed-sounds just up her ally.???? This doesn't work well, too small. But I have learnt how to get them :sm02:
The plus of them going over there is the excuse to head back to the UK- and the chance to catch up with some of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Palm Springs is a really nice area. My sister& BIL have a place there & we went with them for a week about 10 years ago.
We drove to SAN Diego while there & went to the Martime Museum, really worth the trip. We only found out after that there is also an aircraft carrier just a mile or so farther that's a museum & we should have stayed over & saw that too.



pammie1234 said:


> Thanks Sam! I have really missed the TP. I just got back from Palm Springs. Two of my travel buddies bought a house there. Their main house is in Dallas. We went to several street fairs which was fun, and I didn't spend a lot of money! We went to see Jersey Boys at the theater. Brought back so many memories! Loved the 4 Seasons! We drove to Long Beach to see the Queen Mary. It hasn't been restored to her glory days, but enjoyed it anyway. Of course it is about 80 years old! The history is very interesting. Bob Hope was performing when they handed him a note. He announced that Britain had declared war. She was turned into a war transport ship. It transported a lot of American soldiers. Winston Churchill used it a lot, and even had his own room or rooms. Some claim that they can smell his cigar smoke when they walk by his room. Several other paranormal sightings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely looking place, I'm glad you got to escape for a little while.



Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great job.


Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I guess the one in Harrogate is the original one. I didn't realise they'd expanded. Cashing in on a good reputation no doubt.


Yes thats the original , followed by one in York in the 30ies , that one was inspired by the Queen Mary liner , The one in Northallerton is a baby by comparison opened in 1971 but its in a beautiful old Georgian building , with lovely roaring fires most welcome in the winter and a lovely garden out back for in the summer months , They are actually staying in Yorkshire even though they have had request s for more further afield,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting place.



Swedenme said:


> You will have to take the granchildren, maybe York railway museum since E loves trains , the big hall were all the old steam trains are is amazing you dont realize how big they were till you go and stand near them , you can spend hours there lots to do and sometimes Thomas and friends turn up and on the plus side its free too , there is a road train that goes from the museum to York Minister


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, good to hear you are keeping busy , wouldn’t it be nice to just get a regular amount of hours instead of feast or famine but that always seems the way it goes.

I had a good sleep for 6 uninterrupted hours & feel pretty good as long as I don’t try to cough????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully it was an easy passing. --- sam


I don't know, but she sure was a fighter. When her parents got the call a year ago, Dr had given her 3 months.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good to hear you are keeping busy , wouldn't it be nice to just get a regular amount of hours instead of feast or famine but that always seems the way it goes.
> 
> I had a good sleep for 6 uninterrupted hours & feel pretty good as long as I don't try to cough????


Glad to hear you had a good 6 hours sleep , I wont mention the c word ????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for setting up the Facebook page, Gwen. I just requested to join. 

Julie, add me to your list. If you need anything, please send me a PM. Thank you!

Not much is new around here. Getting ready for a supposed snowstorm. Maybe 2-4", maybe 3-6", maybe 4-9"...who knows? Every time I watch TV, the totals are different...jumping all around. Oh well, what we get is what we will get. Right? It is supposed to start Sunday night and wrap up Monday afternoon. I suspect my Monday knitting group will be canceled. The grocery store is right near where we knit. No knitting...no grocery shopping. I talked DH into going with me last night. I didn't have my list with me so forgot a few things but at least they weren't important things. I'm supposed to go to spin at a friend's house this afternoon so I can pop into another grocery store on my way home, if I feel the need. It has been cold but the worst is to come next week. Supposedly next week Wednesday the high for the day will be -10F...brrrrrrr. 

I made a chicken in the Instant Pot for Thursday supper and what we didn't eat got picked off the bones and got made into chicken-vegetable soup yesterday. I couldn't wait and had some for lunch. It was pretty tasty. I like those Wasa crisp crackers so 2 of those (graham cracker size) with just a little butter made my day. I'm easy to please :sm01:

My sincere condolences to those who have lost loved ones and prayers for those who need them. I just pray to always please watch over all my KTP friends and be there in the times of need. 

I look forward to see what will happen in this week of chatting. Some of the names that go along with the KTP names are starting to come back to me...a little confusing at first but I'm getting there. 

Take care all...be back later!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Google: Churches in York, Eng. and see. There are several, all lovely. Maybe you will find the one your Mum spoke about.
I'm reading another Peter Robinson one of DCI Banks. Lots take place in Yorkshire. He always points out the churches some way in the stories and gives the backgrounds. Like a mini-travel show.
BTW, that cake is a masterpiece. I cannot fathom having such a talent. I could never do that.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


Wonderful old buildings! Would love to wander up and down those streets. Here in western US everything is relatively new. Being in Europe connects one to the past. Sounds like a wonderful couple of hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is an amazing City! Mum very much loved the five years she spent training there just before WWll. That was largely my motivation in making sure I visited- to see some of what she used to tell me.
> The city walls are a real feature.
> My SIL and I spent quite a lot of time in a very ancient Church which annoyingly I cannot recall the name- it had a wonderfully peaceful atmosphere, which Pam was needing- it was very close to my BIL having died. And of course York Minster.


St Mary's Bishophill junior is the oldest church still in use within the city walls but there are at least 19 more very old churches within the walls and even more actually in York so i cant help with the name


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband watches lots of those type of shows I watch certain ones, , I get disappointed when they are not finished so like the revisited one s were they go back so many years later


Yes i understand that. And then I was all engrossed in the renovation of Coulton Mill and discover it never really was finished as the wife was having an affair on the side and the couple divorced. So sad after all their bouyant plans for the future complete with barns and school tours and animals.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely!
> I was very taken with the Shambles in York, when I visited in 2011- so much history! This part of the City dates back to Medieval times.


We visited a small town in Spain which dated back to medieval times. Yes....so much history.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good to hear you are keeping busy , wouldn't it be nice to just get a regular amount of hours instead of feast or famine but that always seems the way it goes.
> 
> I had a good sleep for 6 uninterrupted hours & feel pretty good as long as I don't try to cough????


6 hours sounds good. A few more nights like that and you'll be doing fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I do that already. I thought it was to add others. Thanks for responding.


Poledra65 said:


> Right click on your mouse, in the reply box, at the top of the drop down it will have Emoji, click on that and it will open an emoji box. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better this morning Maatje.


Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I added you to the FB page; just be sure to accept it. I checked this morning and some folks that requested it have not accepted it so just saying this as a reminder to folks that once it is accepted it as moderator I will do a confirm. ????


Poledra65 said:


> Me too on both.


????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Wonderful old buildings! Would love to wander up and down those streets. Here in western US everything is relatively new. Being in Europe connects one to the past. Sounds like a wonderful couple of hours.


I can walk 5 minutes and see an old Victorian estate , the house is still in use and parts of the old walled garden and orchard are still there , within 40 minutes if I travel in different directions I could visit over 25 different castles and that is only the ones that are still in full use , there are lots of little towns and villages to explore round here maybe I should find some that have a large supermarket nearby and that could be my excuse to visit 1


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil I've searched and can not fine your info. Please send it to me via a pm or if you have my email there or just to go the FB page and submit a request to join and I'll confirm it. Sorry and thanks. *EDIT* I found it and have sent you an invite!


darowil said:


> Thanks Gwen.
> I think you have all the details you need for me. Email address, name and picture to tell the very common name is me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

lovely; Bronwen is so talented just like her mom.


Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you angelam. Setting up the FB page was really easy to do.

*Sam* I sent Heidi an invite to join the FB group. Please ask her to consider accepting it so if she needs to reach any of usit will be easier to do so. Also, anyone here that didn't receive an invite just go to the Knitting Tea Party Backup on FB and submit a request to join and I'll confirm it. If I don't recognize your name I may request your KTP avatar name prior to confirming it but it will be very easy to be added in the membership. Remember, this is for emergency contact between us all if KP goes AWOL again.


angelam said:


> That's really good Gwen. If/when it's ever needed, you have my email address and I have yours so I'd be contacting you. Will have to get myself on Facebook.
> Well done with the sock too, you're on a roll!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 25 January '19 EXTRA
> 
> I do hope someone makes these - they really look good. They just take time - about four hours. You should use the URL and go look at these - what a statement for dessert. --- sam
> 
> ...


These do look very good.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is an amazing City! Mum very much loved the five years she spent training there just before WWll. That was largely my motivation in making sure I visited- to see some of what she used to tell me.
> The city walls are a real feature.
> My SIL and I spent quite a lot of time in a very ancient Church which annoyingly I cannot recall the name- it had a wonderfully peaceful atmosphere, which Pam was needing- it was very close to my BIL having died. And of course York Minster.


One of my favorite churches in Spain was in San Sebastián. Very peaceful inside...not as many tourists for some reason... the other churches were wonderful but that one stands out. I loved rubbing my hands along some of the ancient city walls imagining who had gone here before many centuries before. One of the highlights was the Roman aqueduct in Segovia. Actually brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy I'm using google chrome as my search engine and on a Mac laptop....if I go to the very top of my computer screen where it says Chrome and click on "edit" at the bottom of the drop down it says emoji. Try that if possible.


sugarsugar said:


> Umm I am doing something wrong I guess. I cant find Emoji in a drop down... I will read on and learn. LOL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


She is very talented!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Umm I am doing something wrong I guess. I cant find Emoji in a drop down... I will read on and learn. LOL


Okay, here's a photo, don't know it will help, you have to do it in the reply box though.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs from me, too


And M-E also {{{{{hugs}}}}}
See how important the Tea Party is???
Even if we don't know you very well, we care. . .


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> That's really good Gwen. If/when it's ever needed, you have my email address and I have yours so I'd be contacting you. Will have to get myself on Facebook.
> Well done with the sock too, you're on a roll!


Can one get on fb and have only this group? For now I've just put the invite in a file - can always use it when and if the time comes....or are y'all going to chat like crazy over there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> ???? It worked- figured this was apt after the last week!


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


She is really an artist! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no- that is stressful and lack of sleep is harder to deal with as many get older.
> So the situation with your son is not getting any better by the sounds of it. And surely one thing friends are for is to let off steam with when needed.


No not so far....a son and sil are in communication with him trying to help as well as figure out what's going on. My DH also has been talking with him. The rest of the family is praying and trying to support his fiancé and make sense of this all. It's very hard and heartbreaking. We can push and pull and prod but finally he has to make the decision to tell us what's wrong or what he's running away from.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I will try these some time thanks Sam. I loved the Portuguese egg tarts in Macau and wondered if I could do them. So they are on my list to do. But if they turn out any good then I will just eat them. :sm02:


How was Macau, Margaret?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


Wow, that's so pretty, what I think of when I think of British towns, well face it, it's what we see in movies, Mary Poppins, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Midsummer Murders. lolol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Never a burden at all. Big hugs and I hope you managed to get some needed sleep.


Thank you I did. Woke up a few times but feel quite a bit better this morning. My brain doesn't feel quite as muddled!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks Sam! I have really missed the TP. I just got back from Palm Springs. Two of my travel buddies bought a house there. Their main house is in Dallas. We went to several street fairs which was fun, and I didn't spend a lot of money! We went to see Jersey Boys at the theater. Brought back so many memories! Loved the 4 Seasons! We drove to Long Beach to see the Queen Mary. It hasn't been restored to her glory days, but enjoyed it anyway. Of course it is about 80 years old! The history is very interesting. Bob Hope was performing when they handed him a note. He announced that Britain had declared war. She was turned into a war transport ship. It transported a lot of American soldiers. Winston Churchill used it a lot, and even had his own room or rooms. Some claim that they can smell his cigar smoke when they walk by his room. Several other paranormal sightings!


Wow, you've had quite the adventures, you are becoming very well traveled, but sounds like you are loving it. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think so but I will double check to be sure. Will get back to you on this.


Maatje said:


> Can one get on fb and have only this group? For now I've just put the invite in a file - can always use it when and if the time comes....or are y'all going to chat like crazy over there?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You will have to take the granchildren, maybe York railway museum since E loves trains , the big hall were all the old steam trains are is amazing you dont realize how big they were till you go and stand near them , you can spend hours there lots to do and sometimes Thomas and friends turn up and on the plus side its free too , there is a road train that goes from the museum to York Minister


I have grandkids who would love that!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Been missing in action here as currently working 6 days a week. Good money but not much time for much else. Australia Day in my part of the world gives me a long weekend. Taking it easy and staying cool in air conditioning.


The money is probably really good, but being out in the heat while you work has to be taxing, definitely have to stay hydrated. It's great to have you back.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Condolences on the loss of your friend. Too many young(Er) people get that awful disease
> I hope the weather cooperates & you can get to the funeral.


That's so true Bonnie! It's so sad....such a horrible disease. The young man with the esophageal cancer is undergoing his treatment. As of last week after 3 treatments nothing with the tumor appears to have changed. After the preliminary treatments are done he will undergo surgery to remove his esophagus and 1/3 of his stomach. I can't imagine....he just turned 41.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No burden at all, that's what we're here for. I hope your DIL is ok soon. & that you get a good sleep.


Thanks hope you also had a good night and are healing from your surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


Pretty place!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> I cannot do that and I have windows 10 and chrome.


I have windows 10 and chrome also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, I do that already. I thought it was to add others. Thanks for responding.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up now so I guess I should go make breakfast, David is watching fishing videos, go figure, we did get his 2019 fishing license yesterday evening though, so you know where he'll be later today. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


Happy Sweet 16 Birthday to your DGD! Nicely done cake. Did she also make the unicorn?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Can one get on fb and have only this group? For now I've just put the invite in a file - can always use it when and if the time comes....or are y'all going to chat like crazy over there?


I think we're only going to use FB if something happens to the Tea Party, otherwise it'll be staus quo?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard for your friends indeed- did you know her well?


We didn't know T well, but her parents are good friends. They are also our adopted grandparents in our RV group. One of the couples we have traveled with the past 2 winters. The other couple we traveled with a re our adopted parents in the RV group. Adopted parents are in Texas for the winter. They asked that I order flowers and split the cost with us, so I did that yesterday after finding out when and where the funeral is. she was a sweet lady, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Been missing in action here as currently working 6 days a week. Good money but not much time for much else. Australia Day in my part of the world gives me a long weekend. Taking it easy and staying cool in air conditioning.


Nice to see you. Good you are getting good hours. Hope you are handling the heat alright. Enjoy your long weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Condolences on her loss. Very sad indeed. Hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's so pretty, what I think of when I think of British towns, well face it, it's what we see in movies, Mary Poppins, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Midsummer Murders. lolol


There are a lot of the locations for Midsummer Murders around here. Some very pretty little villages. The windmill seen in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is not too far from here, we often have walks up and around there.
I'm also only about 20 minutes drive from Windsor Castle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Condolences on the loss of your friend. Too many young(Er) people get that awful disease
> I hope the weather cooperates & you can get to the funeral.


Thank you. She was my age according to the obituary. Hoping the weather is decent enough to go.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Love to Marianne. Tell her I'm thinking of her and her Mom. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, good to hear you are keeping busy , wouldn't it be nice to just get a regular amount of hours instead of feast or famine but that always seems the way it goes.
> 
> I had a good sleep for 6 uninterrupted hours & feel pretty good as long as I don't try to cough????


I'm so glad you are feeling better! Don't forget to hug a pillow when you cough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for setting up the Facebook page, Gwen. I just requested to join.
> 
> Julie, add me to your list. If you need anything, please send me a PM. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Hope you get the least amount of snow, and can go to knitting. Your chicken sounds good. Thanks for the prayers. I also do the same.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Sending prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to have an afternoon to yourself. We had 12c temps too. Supposed to be the same again today before dropping back down again next week. Is that the same Bettys tea rooms as in Harrogate or another one.


I noticed that there is a Betty's Tea Room close to The Shambles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous!


And all original! I had wondered if the Unicorn was from a book? But no- she made it out of her head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's wonderful isn't it?


I loved York! Wish I had had a little more time to explore the countryside around- but as I was getting towards the end of my time in Britain, just not feasible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She has posted it, but I've been doing it for years and think I have posted it as well. It's been here a number of times it is so simple.


I would not know- heavy fruit cakes are far from my favourite, apart from the Almond Icing (Marzipan) and Royal Icing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's a photo, don't know it will help, you have to do it in the reply box though.


I'm using Mozilla Firefox, and I don't get them. I do have the ones supplied by KP underneath the reply box though. I know I lost those for a while, but discovered that there is someplace to click to get them back. Don't remember where though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Can one get on fb and have only this group? For now I've just put the invite in a file - can always use it when and if the time comes....or are y'all going to chat like crazy over there?


Set all of your privacy setting to private, don't send or accept any friend requests. Join just the tea party back up group. I have a friend who just told me that he is on but no one knows it except his girl friend. He only uses Facebook to play games on!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Prayers of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness gracious me! What is going on around here? I go to sleep for a little- and already you are many pages ahead. Won't be catching up soon- busy day ahead- and I need to start functioning, so will be turning the laptop off when I have posted this!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> No not so far....a son and sil are in communication with him trying to help as well as figure out what's going on. My DH also has been talking with him. The rest of the family is praying and trying to support his fiancé and make sense of this all. It's very hard and heartbreaking. We can push and pull and prod but finally he has to make the decision to tell us what's wrong or what he's running away from.


Hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you I did. Woke up a few times but feel quite a bit better this morning. My brain doesn't feel quite as muddled!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Healing prayers for Marianne's mom. For comfort and strength for Marianne.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> There are a lot of the locations for Midsummer Murders around here. Some very pretty little villages. The windmill seen in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is not too far from here, we often have walks up and around there.
> I'm also only about 20 minutes drive from Windsor Castle.


I have Chitty Chitty Bang Bang on VHS and on DVD! Loved that movie. I watched Chocolat' yesterday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me! What is going on around here? I go to sleep for a little- and already you are many pages ahead. Won't be catching up soon- busy day ahead- and I need to start functioning, so will be turning the laptop off when I have posted this!


My bet is that we are trying to make up for the lost time the other day! :sm09: Sent you a PM.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's so pretty, what I think of when I think of British towns, well face it, it's what we see in movies, Mary Poppins, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Midsummer Murders. lolol


There are some not so very nice towns too , some due to not much money in the area and some due to horrendous decisions in the late 60ies early seventies , lovely old buildings knocked down and replaced with concrete blocks that are such eyesores


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Thank you I did. Woke up a few times but feel quite a bit better this morning. My brain doesn't feel quite as muddled!


We never stop worrying about our kids, and you have reason to worry , hopefully it will turn out right again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I have grandkids who would love that!!


Lol I love that ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Poor Marianne, and her mom, I hope that they get everything under control and the bleeding stopped. Definitely praying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> There are a lot of the locations for Midsummer Murders around here. Some very pretty little villages. The windmill seen in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is not too far from here, we often have walks up and around there.
> I'm also only about 20 minutes drive from Windsor Castle.


???? I love Chitty, I have it on dvd, funny thing, everytime I put it in until I was well into my 40's, I'd fall asleep about a third of the way through and wake up about 5 minutes from the end. lol It was years before I managed to see the whole thing at once. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are some not so very nice towns too , some due to not much money in the area and some due to horrendous decisions in the late 60ies early seventies , lovely old buildings knocked down and replaced with concrete blocks that are such eyesores


That's sad, it's so hard to see down towns that are basically falling down due to neglect from lack of funds or places that have taken out all the lovely architecture in favor of horrid concrete prison looking things.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


Great cake! I'm sure it tasted as good as it looks! I used to decorate cakes, but haven't done it in a while. I have been icing cookies. First time was a disaster, but the second time were tons better!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have windows 10 and chrome also.


Interesting. My drop down menu when I right click on reply is different than yours. Thanks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same company , there are 6 of them all in yorkshire , very popular and now do an online service too , do not like tea but they took over the taylor company in the 60ies and I love Taylor coffee's
> No 12c here today grey clouds and a forcast of snow not than any has showed up yet


Glad you had a wonderful outing!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:
 

> You will have to take the granchildren, maybe York railway museum since E loves trains , the big hall were all the old steam trains are is amazing you dont realize how big they were till you go and stand near them , you can spend hours there lots to do and sometimes Thomas and friends turn up and on the plus side its free too , there is a road train that goes from the museum to York Minister


One of my sister's sons really was into trains. The younger one was a little, but not like his big brother. They did a Polar Express trip at Christmas. It was fun, but expensive.

Today is my sister's 73 birthday! My DBIL will be 74 in February. And they adopted two of their grandchildren who are now 7 and almost 6! We keep saying that they will keep them young!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> There are a lot of the locations for Midsummer Murders around here. Some very pretty little villages. The windmill seen in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is not too far from here, we often have walks up and around there.
> I'm also only about 20 minutes drive from Windsor Castle.


Just been watching Midsomer murders , I like spotting parts of the area I live in on Tv shoes , Ive even seen parts of Vera , George Gently and the Harry Potter films being filmed , although I can remember muttering about a local beach being closed due to the filming of the film Atonement ????
A funny story I was in Scarborough when they were filming a scene from the film Little Voice , the scene was Micheal Caine running down the street , they did it many times and the funny part was that each time Micheal Caine got to the bottom a voice would shout " Micheals coat now " and this little old man would run up from somewhere and put the coat on Micheal Caine while he just stood there with his arms outstretched like a scarecrow


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, you have been chatty.
This year has started sadly for some of you with loved ones passing, my condolences to all affected.
I had to get myself to urgent pharmacy yesterday, a big blister on leg from liquid freezing, burst and got very messy.
I was concerned it might get infected so got them to check it, now have antiseptic cream and dressings on it.
It aches a bit and have a slight bruising round it. Not too happy with myself as a result. 

Sonja the photos are wonderful, I love heritage buildings they have such character to them, as opposed to glass and steel edifices of today.
Yes the 3 ingredient fruit cake is from me, it is a good one, very popular in Australia too.
Julie’s, granddaughters cake is fabulous, a great job by Bronwyn.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you've had quite the adventures, you are becoming very well traveled, but sounds like you are loving it. :sm24:


I have enjoyed it, but it does play havoc on my finances. Everyone I travel with have a lot more money than I do! We have another trip in February, but none after that. Sort of sad, but will help me if we wait awhile. I hope to make the KAP this year.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I love some of the old buildings, but some of them are ugly. I love some modern buildings too and again some of them are ugly. I love the Shard and the Gherkin but I know lots of people don’t. I think the Houses of Parliament is a beautiful old building but think Buckingham Palace is ugly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Prayers for Marianne and her mother. Keep us posted.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been watching Midsomer murders , I like spotting parts of the area I live in on Tv shoes , Ive even seen parts of Vera , George Gently and the Harry Potter films being filmed , although I can remember muttering about a local beach being closed due to the filming of the film Atonement ????
> A funny story I was in Scarborough when they were filming a scene from the film Little Voice , the scene was Micheal Caine running down the street , they did it many times and the funny part was that each time Micheal Caine got to the bottom a voice would shout " Micheals coat now " and this little old man would run up from somewhere and put the coat on Micheal Caine while he just stood there with his arms outstretched like a scarecrow


I loved Misdommer Murders! I also love the Great British Baking Show. That's what it's called on Netflix in the US.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am finally caught up! Went to sleep on page 5 and woke up to page 14.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


What a pretty cake, love the unicorn.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What is "skiting"??? maybe it has already been explained, and I missed it.
It was so good to get up and take muscle relaxer this morning. Within an hour nothing hurt much. I felt like a lazy 20 something.(lethargy is a side effect.)
I have always been told that I have tight muscles. Maybe that is where all my coping comes from. Even though cold ,it is sunny. Snow showers expected tomorrow and another storm mid week. Then all our Canadian Buddies are sending their polar air South and East. I hope that sub zero temps do not last long. They are the worst , as our home was built in the 1700's with no insulation in a location where there is plenty of wind.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I love some of the old buildings, but some of them are ugly. I love some modern buildings too and again some of them are ugly. I love the Shard and the Gherkin but I know lots of people don't. I think the Houses of Parliament is a beautiful old building but think Buckingham Palace is ugly.


I dont mind the Gherkin but not sure about the shard , at night it looks pretty but during daylight looks like its in the wrong place , although I've only seen both a couple of times so not the best person to make a comment


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I think I have been to Northallerton. The year we lived in England, aided by a very big and wonderful British AA book, we would travel to various parts of England and Wales every weekend. Our kids were 4 and 5 when we arrived there in September. I became pregnant with our third child while there. If I remember correctly, our first venture was to Lincoln.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is "skiting"??? maybe it has already been explained, and I missed it.
> It was so good to get up and take muscle relaxer this morning. Within an hour nothing hurt much. I felt like a lazy 20 something.(lethargy is a side effect.)
> I have always been told that I have tight muscles. Maybe that is where all my coping comes from. Even though cold ,it is sunny. Snow showers expected tomorrow and another storm mid week. Then all our Canadian Buddies are sending their polar air South and East. I hope that sub zero temps do not last long. They are the worst , as our home was built in the 1700's with no insulation in a location where there is plenty of wind.
> Have a great day everyone.


Skiting is showing off, with a sense of pride, of an achievement.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely cake, Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I dont mind the Gherkin but not sure about the shard , at night it looks pretty but during daylight looks like its in the wrong place , although I've only seen both a couple of times so not the best person to make a comment


I love the Shard. I love to see the Tower of London with the Shard behind it - the old and the new together.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've never heard of skitting, but I know some people that it fits perfectly!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Thank you angelam. Setting up the FB page was really easy to do.
> 
> *Sam* I sent Heidi an invite to join the FB group. Please ask her to consider accepting it so if she needs to reach any of usit will be easier to do so. Also, anyone here that didn't receive an invite just go to the Knitting Tea Party Backup on FB and submit a request to join and I'll confirm it. If I don't recognize your name I may request your KTP avatar name prior to confirming it but it will be very easy to be added in the membership. Remember, this is for emergency contact between us all if KP goes AWOL again.


Gwennie: When I go to my FB page and "search"for Knitting Tea Party Backup.....weird stuff. Some atheist page, something about deporting all illegal aliens, etc. Am I typing it wrong?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Skiting is showing off, with a sense of pride, of an achievement.


Had to look up that word to see if it was what i thought it was and found it was Scottish or Irish slang for going on a drinking binge , not the same as what Julie meant lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ???? I love Chitty, I have it on dvd, funny thing, everytime I put it in until I was well into my 40's, I'd fall asleep about a third of the way through and wake up about 5 minutes from the end. lol It was years before I managed to see the whole thing at once. :sm16:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> One of my sister's sons really was into trains. The younger one was a little, but not like his big brother. They did a Polar Express trip at Christmas. It was fun, but expensive.
> 
> Today is my sister's 73 birthday! My DBIL will be 74 in February. And they adopted two of their grandchildren who are now 7 and almost 6! We keep saying that they will keep them young!


Happy Birthday to your sister!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, you have been chatty.
> This year has started sadly for some of you with loved ones passing, my condolences to all affected.
> I had to get myself to urgent pharmacy yesterday, a big blister on leg from liquid freezing, burst and got very messy.
> I was concerned it might get infected so got them to check it, now have antiseptic cream and dressings on it.
> ...


Sending prayers for swift healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have enjoyed it, but it does play havoc on my finances. Everyone I travel with have a lot more money than I do! We have another trip in February, but none after that. Sort of sad, but will help me if we wait awhile. I hope to make the KAP this year.


June 21-23!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is "skiting"??? maybe it has already been explained, and I missed it.
> It was so good to get up and take muscle relaxer this morning. Within an hour nothing hurt much. I felt like a lazy 20 something.(lethargy is a side effect.)
> I have always been told that I have tight muscles. Maybe that is where all my coping comes from. Even though cold ,it is sunny. Snow showers expected tomorrow and another storm mid week. Then all our Canadian Buddies are sending their polar air South and East. I hope that sub zero temps do not last long. They are the worst , as our home was built in the 1700's with no insulation in a location where there is plenty of wind.
> Have a great day everyone.


It's good to hear you are feeling less pain this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> Interesting. My drop down menu when I right click on reply is different than yours. Thanks.


How strange.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been watching Midsomer murders , I like spotting parts of the area I live in on Tv shoes , Ive even seen parts of Vera , George Gently and the Harry Potter films being filmed , although I can remember muttering about a local beach being closed due to the filming of the film Atonement ????
> A funny story I was in Scarborough when they were filming a scene from the film Little Voice , the scene was Micheal Caine running down the street , they did it many times and the funny part was that each time Micheal Caine got to the bottom a voice would shout " Micheals coat now " and this little old man would run up from somewhere and put the coat on Micheal Caine while he just stood there with his arms outstretched like a scarecrow


 :sm04:


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Gwen, I tried to find Knitting Tea Party Backup and came up with nothing. I don't know what else to do. Might there be a step I'm missing? I belong to Facebook already but don't post often and have not mastered all the tricks...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have enjoyed it, but it does play havoc on my finances. Everyone I travel with have a lot more money than I do! We have another trip in February, but none after that. Sort of sad, but will help me if we wait awhile. I hope to make the KAP this year.


Yes, I can see that a bit of a break for a while would be good for the pocket book. :sm24: 
But it is fun to travel.

Happy Birthday to you DS. The little ones will keep them young until they become teenagers anyway. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to look up that word to see if it was what i thought it was and found it was Scottish or Irish slang for going on a drinking binge , not the same as what Julie meant lol


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Gwennie: When I go to my FB page and "search"for Knitting Tea Party Backup.....weird stuff. Some atheist page, something about deporting all illegal aliens, etc. Am I typing it wrong?


Send Gwen a PM with you Facebook name. I have the page open on my laptop and it it Knitting Tea Party Backup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Knitting%20Tea%20Party%20Backup


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to look up that word to see if it was what i thought it was and found it was Scottish or Irish slang for going on a drinking binge , not the same as what Julie meant lol


Funny! I know people that fits as well!
:sm11:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June 21-23!


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Skiting is showing off, with a sense of pride, of an achievement.


In Scotland if you are skiting (rhyming with writing) you are slipping - "Skiting on the ice" or to skite someone is to hit them - "I'll skite your ear!" or having a drinking session -"Going on the skite."


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to look up that word to see if it was what i thought it was and found it was Scottish or Irish slang for going on a drinking binge , not the same as what Julie meant lol


English and slang make for interesting confusion.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> In Scotland if you are skiting (rhyming with writing) you are slipping - "Skiting on the ice" or to skite someone is to hit them - "I'll skite your ear!" or having a drinking session -"Going on the skite."


That's a good one, learned something today!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> One of my sister's sons really was into trains. The younger one was a little, but not like his big brother. They did a Polar Express trip at Christmas. It was fun, but expensive.
> 
> Today is my sister's 73 birthday! My DBIL will be 74 in February. And they adopted two of their grandchildren who are now 7 and almost 6! We keep saying that they will keep them young!


Kudos to them, but not an easy road.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Knitting%20Tea%20Party%20Backup


Not on Facebook, but may have to join the merry throng, as so many of you are on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....that is weird.....here is the link
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1018221755036159/

EDIT: saw KayeJo had already posted this for you guys. Thanks KayeJo!!!



MindyT said:


> Gwennie: When I go to my FB page and "search"for Knitting Tea Party Backup.....weird stuff. Some atheist page, something about deporting all illegal aliens, etc. Am I typing it wrong?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flokrejci said:


> Gwen, I tried to find Knitting Tea Party Backup and came up with nothing. I don't know what else to do. Might there be a step I'm missing? I belong to Facebook already but don't post often and have not mastered all the tricks...


I believe Gwen will send you a request and then just follow that and click on accept. I just made an account and made it as private as I possibly could. I've been on the Facebook scene before and was seriously disillusioned. So I will only use it if kp fails.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent flokrejci a pm telling her I needed how she is listed on FB or her email address so I can send an invite to her OR she can go to the website and request to join and I'll approve it. *Note to anyone who wants to be included on the FB page* if you request to join under a name other than what you are known by here please let me know through a pm here what name I should look for. 
I won't approve unless you are part of this group (with the exception of Sam's daughter Heidi). I sent her an invite since she sometimes needs to contact us and since I'm listed as the admin/moderator I would get an email saying I need to check in. Oh, hee is the picture on the FB page so you'll know you're in the right spot. (Just a photo found on the internet; not my stuff)



Maatje said:


> I believe Gwen will send you a request and then just follow that and click on accept. I just made an account and made it as private as I possibly could. Iâve been on the Facebook scene before and was seriously disillusioned. So I will only use it if kp fails.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Skitting where I’m from, Lancashire, is mimicking someone in a hurtful way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


Maatje said:


> That's so true Bonnie! It's so sad....such a horrible disease. The young man with the esophageal cancer is undergoing his treatment. As of last week after 3 treatments nothing with the tumor appears to have changed. After the preliminary treatments are done he will undergo surgery to remove his esophagus and 1/3 of his stomach. I can't imagine....he just turned 41.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope things will be OK.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


My prayers for Kathy. Sorry she'd such bad news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!


I think I sent you a survey for it for Kathy. check your email.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


Hugs and prayers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's quite a handful for them to take on at their age. I hope they are good boys that are easy to raise.


pammie1234 said:


> One of my sister's sons really was into trains. The younger one was a little, but not like his big brother. They did a Polar Express trip at Christmas. It was fun, but expensive.
> 
> Today is my sister's 73 birthday! My DBIL will be 74 in February. And they adopted two of their grandchildren who are now 7 and almost 6! We keep saying that they will keep them young!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Skitting where I'm from, Lancashire, is mimicking someone in a hurtful way.


Ive heard the word skit were it means a nasty remark so I surmise thats were that comes from


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


So sorry Bonnie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


Very sad, indeed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam

Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0. 

Wednesday will bring a frigid cold day with highs BELOW zero and lows in the negative teens. Wind chills could tumble down to - 40 degrees by Thursday morning due to powerful winds. 

The hard chill will remain through Thursday into early Friday!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


Care to swap? The heatwave from Aussie is heading our way, with the highest temps to hit us on Thursday-Friday. So the electric fans will be running with that forecast. Today is cloudy and a nice cooling breeze keeping things comfortable.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Send Gwen a PM with you Facebook name. I have the page open on my laptop and it it Knitting Tea Party Backup.


Thanks, I shall do that.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Gwen and Poldara for posting link. I followed it and all AOK


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Talk about extremes in temps across the earth! Heard today that some places in northern Minnesota are expecting -50f wind chill next week. Where I am will be more like -20. Did get to the Y this am for swimming, but it started to snow, was pretty slippery driving home, and lots of accidents around the state. Snow to start tomorrow around 3 pm with 6-12 inches expected. Ugh!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


Thats cold Sam hope you manage to stay warm


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


That sounds dreadful, Sam. Stay in and stay warm, won't you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!

Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood. 
Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!
> 
> Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood.
> Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


Hugs and support too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


That is so sad. I'm sure it is very difficult to deal with.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I sent you a survey for it for Kathy. check your email.


Yes, I got it. Probably didn't pay attention to the date!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite a handful for them to take on at their age. I hope they are good boys that are easy to raise.


They are both great kids. They were both delayed due to the neglect, but they have had lots of help and really seem to have caught up. Both are doing well in school, love to play outside, and are creative. We are very proud of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> They are both great kids. They were both delayed due to the neglect, but they have had lots of help and really seem to have caught up. Both are doing well in school, love to play outside, and are creative. We are very proud of them.


From their photos, they are cuties.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for the cold temps many of you are experiencing, and also the heat waves in the Pacific isles. Wish there was some way that we could even out the weather. Currently 50F here with the snow in the valley from Monday's blizzard almost all melted, sidewalks and roads mostly dry except for the few icy patches in the morning where the melting water makes small frozen lakes in the roads. Wonderful dog walking weather. 
I signed up for a fly swap so must tie and send 18 flies by the end of Febrary, Also made my tax prep/filing appointment with my tax lady so hope all the forms get here on time for the appointment. 
Beautiful cake made by Bronwen. She is a master culinary artist for sure, very creative.
So sorry for the sad news of the cancer fighters. It is one nasty disease. 
Fan, hoping your blistered leg will quickly heal with no recurrence of the skin lesion. Good you are covering it and using antiseptic ointment. When do you have the other lesions removed?
Glad Bonnie is home and mending from her surgery.
Happy the Knitting Party is up and running. Thanking Sam, Kate, Darowil for taking such careful notes and taking care of me. I've become addicted to my worldwide friendships.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow....that is weird.....here is the link
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1018221755036159/
> 
> EDIT: saw KayeJo had already posted this for you guys. Thanks KayeJo!!!


 :sm04: No problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sent flokrejci a pm telling her I needed how she is listed on FB or her email address so I can send an invite to her OR she can go to the website and request to join and I'll approve it. *Note to anyone who wants to be included on the FB page* if you request to join under a name other than what you are known by here please let me know through a pm here what name I should look for.
> I won't approve unless you are part of this group (with the exception of Sam's daughter Heidi). I sent her an invite since she sometimes needs to contact us and since I'm listed as the admin/moderator I would get an email saying I need to check in. Oh, hee is the picture on the FB page so you'll know you're in the right spot. (Just a photo found on the internet; not my stuff)


Great photo for the page avatar. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


That is so sad, I'm so sorry that the tumors have spread. Hugs for you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


Make sure Sam, that if it gets cold enough that your heater isn't keeping it warm enough, that you go over to Heidi's, and don't let yourself get too cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Talk about extremes in temps across the earth! Heard today that some places in northern Minnesota are expecting -50f wind chill next week. Where I am will be more like -20. Did get to the Y this am for swimming, but it started to snow, was pretty slippery driving home, and lots of accidents around the state. Snow to start tomorrow around 3 pm with 6-12 inches expected. Ugh!!!


That's just crazy. Stay safe out there on the roads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder how he is going to breathe? --- sam



Maatje said:


> That's so true Bonnie! It's so sad....such a horrible disease. The young man with the esophageal cancer is undergoing his treatment. As of last week after 3 treatments nothing with the tumor appears to have changed. After the preliminary treatments are done he will undergo surgery to remove his esophagus and 1/3 of his stomach. I can't imagine....he just turned 41.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!
> 
> Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood.
> Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


Oh no, that has to be hard, definitely praying.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


Yuck. I am not sure I can put on enough layers!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the cold temps many of you are experiencing, and also the heat waves in the Pacific isles. Wish there was some way that we could even out the weather. Currently 50F here with the snow in the valley from Monday's blizzard almost all melted, sidewalks and roads mostly dry except for the few icy patches in the morning where the melting water makes small frozen lakes in the roads. Wonderful dog walking weather.
> I signed up for a fly swap so must tie and send 18 flies by the end of Febrary, Also made my tax prep/filing appointment with my tax lady so hope all the forms get here on time for the appointment.
> Beautiful cake made by Bronwen. She is a master culinary artist for sure, very creative.
> So sorry for the sad news of the cancer fighters. It is one nasty disease.
> ...


The fly swap sounds like fun. :sm24: 
Me too, I have withdrawls if I'm away too long. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!
> 
> Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood.
> Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


Not good news. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, I got it. Probably didn't pay attention to the date!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Make sure Sam, that if it gets cold enough that your heater isn't keeping it warm enough, that you go over to Heidi's, and don't let yourself get too cold.


Ditto!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would be great to see you at kap - grab jynx on your way past. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have enjoyed it, but it does play havoc on my finances. Everyone I travel with have a lot more money than I do! We have another trip in February, but none after that. Sort of sad, but will help me if we wait awhile. I hope to make the KAP this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very sad - hope she proves the doctor wrong. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't stop yawning so going to bed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't stop yawning so going to bed. TTYL


Sweet dreams.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well we talked about Chitty Chitty Bang Bang earlier. Guess what's in the DVD player! It was that or a Police Academy marathon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> would be great to see you at kap - grab jynx on your way past. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't stop yawning so going to bed. TTYL


Good night!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


So sorry Bonnie hugs ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


Heavens! Stay warm! Dangerous temps really!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!
> 
> Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood.
> Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


That's hard for them...prayers for answers and healing....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i wonder how he is going to breathe? --- sam


Or eat? Or sleep? The doctors have said he will never do either of those things the same way again. In fact his life will look drastically different. His wife is really struggling emotionally and spiritually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well we talked about Chitty Chitty Bang Bang earlier. Guess what's in the DVD player! It was that or a Police Academy marathon.


 :sm23: 
Police Academy is great too though.


----------



## janiceknits34 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you! It looks like I have some baking and cooking to do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From their photos, they are cuties.


They really are cute. Do you think I'm a little biased? LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished watching last Pirates of the Caribbean, love that series. Need to watch again as missed some bits, it’s on the Disney channel. 
Police Acadeny is a good laugh too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> They really are cute. Do you think I'm a little biased? LOL


As you should be,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Or eat? Or sleep? The doctors have said he will never do either of those things the same way again. In fact his life will look drastically different. His wife is really struggling emotionally and spiritually.


So sad, and it has to be so hard on them both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I’ve been cleaning out a little bit each day. Today, I used up the blueberries and blackberries by making an upside down type cake. It turned out scrumptious. Dinner was shrimp from the freezer and leftover asparagus, rice and orzo pasta. I now have focaccia bread rising to be baked before bed. Two dressers are emptied and the wall art is all packed. Tomorrow is another two dressers and cleanout the desk...that may take all week.

Payers and hugs for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

From your lips to Gods ears????????but I also don't want her to be in terrible pain. She said so far the palliative care doctor has been excellent 


thewren said:


> very sad - hope she proves the doctor wrong. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's just so terrible. It seems to be a cancer that they really don't have very good treatments for yet.


Maatje said:


> Or eat? Or sleep? The doctors have said he will never do either of those things the same way again. In fact his life will look drastically different. His wife is really struggling emotionally and spiritually.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you are moving right along with the prep to move. 


RookieRetiree said:


> I've been cleaning out a little bit each day. Today, I used up the blueberries and blackberries by making an upside down type cake. It turned out scrumptious. Dinner was shrimp from the freezer and leftover asparagus, rice and orzo pasta. I now have focaccia bread rising to be baked before bed. Two dressers are emptied and the wall art is all packed. Tomorrow is another two dressers and cleanout the desk...that may take all week.
> 
> Payers and hugs for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's great, it makes your sister & BILs life much easier.
Good that they are well enough to take on raising the boys


pammie1234 said:


> They are both great kids. They were both delayed due to the neglect, but they have had lots of help and really seem to have caught up. Both are doing well in school, love to play outside, and are creative. We are very proud of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DHs cousin & another friend came for a visit tonight, they brought me a gerbera daisy in a vase & a batch of fruit sensation muffins, I ate one & they are really good. Such nice friends.
I was going to try cooking a pork loin in my instant pot for supper tonight’s hat but if forgot to get DH to put it where I needed on the cupboard & I figured it was too heavy for me to lift right now.
We have been enjoying all the vegetables that I have frozen & canned from the garden. It seems except for bread, milk & eggs I haven’t hardly bought groceries since Christmas. I want to use up all or most of the meat in the freezer before I buy more too


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been cleaning out a little bit each day. Today, I used up the blueberries and blackberries by making an upside down type cake. It turned out scrumptious. Dinner was shrimp from the freezer and leftover asparagus, rice and orzo pasta. I now have focaccia bread rising to be baked before bed. Two dressers are emptied and the wall art is all packed. Tomorrow is another two dressers and cleanout the desk...that may take all week.
> 
> Payers and hugs for all.


I wish I was at your house for dinner!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

janiceknits34 said:


> Thank you! It looks like I have some baking and cooking to do.


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished watching last Pirates of the Caribbean, love that series. Need to watch again as missed some bits, it's on the Disney channel.
> Police Acadeny is a good laugh too.


I love Pirates of the Caribbean too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> Police Academy is great too though.


Amber and I can sit and watch them all, one after the other!

And this is what I was working to finish while watching it. I got the ribbing done last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

janiceknits34 said:


> Thank you! It looks like I have some baking and cooking to do.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you can visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished watching last Pirates of the Caribbean, love that series. Need to watch again as missed some bits, it's on the Disney channel.
> Police Acadeny is a good laugh too.


We can do Pirates of the Caribbean too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousin & another friend came for a visit tonight, they brought me a gerbera daisy in a vase & a batch of fruit sensation muffins, I ate one & they are really good. Such nice friends.
> I was going to try cooking a pork loin in my instant pot for supper tonight's hat but if forgot to get DH to put it where I needed on the cupboard & I figured it was too heavy for me to lift right now.
> We have been enjoying all the vegetables that I have frozen & canned from the garden. It seems except for bread, milk & eggs I haven't hardly bought groceries since Christmas. I want to use up all or most of the meat in the freezer before I buy more too


That was nice of them. Yes, the instant pot is to heavy to lift yet. All that work this summer is paying off.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I saved a free pattern to my PInterest sight. It was a crochet donkey toy with blanket & saddle, very colorful. It was removed from my Pinterest by someone official, said it was not anything wrong that I had done by pinning it. Does anyone have this free pattern or know how I can get it????? I tried looking for it elsewhere and could only find a picture not free directions.
I wanted to make it to go with a book I purchased for our soon to be grandson. The book is "The Wonky Donkey". It was one of those Aragarami (sp?) crochet small toys. Thanks in advance


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber and I can sit and watch them all, one after the other!
> 
> And this is what I was working to finish while watching it. I got the ribbing done last night.


I've done that a few times. 
That's a great hat. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I saved a free pattern to my PInterest sight. It was a crochet donkey toy with blanket & saddle, very colorful. It was removed from my Pinterest by someone official, said it was not anything wrong that I had done by pinning it. Does anyone have this free pattern or know how I can get it????? I tried looking for it elsewhere and could only find a picture not free directions.
> I wanted to make it to go with a book I purchased for our soon to be grandson. The book is "The Wonky Donkey". It was one of those Aragarami (sp?) crochet small toys. Thanks in advance


Here's one I did find. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-568772-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I can't keep my eyes open so I'm heading to bed. Night all.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> *The following recipe I took off a video via The Whoot. When I was finished I deleted it before I took the name of the recipe and the URL. I can't for the life of me remember the name except it is a casserole. I hope someone makes it - it sounds good.*


*CHICKEN CORDON BLEU CASSEROLE*
https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/chicken-cordon-bleu-pasta-bake-recipe

Ingredients
2 Pound Chicken
2 Tbsp Butter
2 Tbsp Flour
2.5 Cups Whole Milk
1.5 Tsp Worcestershire
1.25 Tsp Dijon Mustard
Salt And Pepper To Taste
1 Pound Rotini Pasta
1 Cup Ham
2 Cups Chicken

Top Layer Ingredients
Swiss Cheese
3/4 Cup Breadcrumbs
1/4 Cup Parmesan
2 Tablespoons Butter

Directions
1. Prepare macaroni according to box directions. Do not overcook. Drain and set aside.
2. Place butter in skillet - add flour - increase heat and stir until bubbling.
3. Add milk in two pours - mix well. Add Worcestershire.
4. Add Dijon mustard. 
5. Add salt and pepper to taste.
6. Bring mixture to a boil.
7. Pour butter mixture over macaroni. 
8. Add chicken and ham.
9. Stir to combine and mix well.
10. Pour into a greased casserole dish.
11. Dot with cubes of Swiss cheese.
12. Pour one cup of milk over all.
13. Put top layer ingredients in bowl. Work butter into the rest of the ingredients until crumbly. Crumble evenly over top of casserole.
14. Bake at 350°F for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oooh, that casserole looks yummy!!!!! I'm caught up for now and yawning like crazy so think I will bid you all a good night ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's one I did find. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-568772-1.html


That is really cute! Wish I could crochet well enough to make it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm tired too. Guess I'll take the dogs out one more time and go to bed! See you in the morning!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just so terrible. It seems to be a cancer that they really don't have very good treatments for yet.


I'm afraid so.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From your lips to Gods ears????????but I also don't want her to be in terrible pain. She said so far the palliative care doctor has been excellent


It's nice she has good palliative care. This must be so hard for you andnher family. Hugs


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Me too,even though relatively early, go read in bed for a while. Good night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an electric blanket to crawl under. so far the heater has been working great. i'll see how it works with below freezing weather. thanks. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Make sure Sam, that if it gets cold enough that your heater isn't keeping it warm enough, that you go over to Heidi's, and don't let yourself get too cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the wife should get herself to the doctor or someone that can help her cope. i'm sure she is having problems. i'm not sure i would want to live under those circumstances. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Or eat? Or sleep? The doctors have said he will never do either of those things the same way again. In fact his life will look drastically different. His wife is really struggling emotionally and spiritually.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you do let us know how the dish was please. and welcome to our group - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will visit us soon whenever you are online. 
there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and someone pouring fresh hot tea as you get settled. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. be sure to bring your knitting to share. we'll be looking fro you. 
---sam



janiceknits34 said:


> Thank you! It looks like I have some baking and cooking to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for the doctor - may she always be pain free. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> From your lips to Gods ears????????but I also don't want her to be in terrible pain. She said so far the palliative care doctor has been excellent


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rafiki - thank you so much. you saved the day. i am interested in how you got the pictures to print. i would include them when i print the recipes. if you try the dish will you please let us know how it was. i also want to welcome you to the knitting tea party. as you probably already know we are here 24/7. come sit in the overstuffed chair we have reserved for you - the fresh hot tea will be at hand. we'll bbe looking for you. again - thanks for the info. --- sam



Rafiki said:


> *CHICKEN CORDON BLEU CASSEROLE*
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/chicken-cordon-bleu-pasta-bake-recipe
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> They really are cute. Do you think I'm a little biased? LOL


I've seen the pictures too they really are cuties ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been cleaning out a little bit each day. Today, I used up the blueberries and blackberries by making an upside down type cake. It turned out scrumptious. Dinner was shrimp from the freezer and leftover asparagus, rice and orzo pasta. I now have focaccia bread rising to be baked before bed. Two dressers are emptied and the wall art is all packed. Tomorrow is another two dressers and cleanout the desk...that may take all week.
> 
> Payers and hugs for all.


Will you new house be ready when you move Jeanette or will you have to stay someplace else for a while


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My bet is that we are trying to make up for the lost time the other day! :sm09: Sent you a PM.


After several months of reaching well short of the hundred paged- suddenly we have several weeks well over the hundred- there's not noticeably more of us- just much more chatty! It's gone 9p.m., here- and I've only just got back to the computer- Tomorrow will be much the same- I think I will just have to rely on Margaret's summaries!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


Too many sad stories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's sad, it's so hard to see down towns that are basically falling down due to neglect from lack of funds or places that have taken out all the lovely architecture in favor of horrid concrete prison looking things.


We have had an attitude here, that 'modern' and the 'new' is best, a lot of our heritage has been demolished. There used to be a Windmill at the top of Queen Street/Karangahape Rd in the central city- it was pulled down in 1950, six years before we landed here. Much of the building to the north- along Symond's Street is University buildings- swallowing up the Villas that used to line the roads. When I moved to Auckland in 1968 there was a complex of windy roads and some very picturesque houses along Grafton Gully, but by the time the University year started, end of February, there was a sea of mud, Giant Scrapers- probably Euclids, and now it is all motorway. At a time when overseas cities were routing their motorways out of the city centres, we had a policy of routing them right through the middle of the urban areas. 
The Kiwi goal of a quarter acre section has led to sprawling development consuming once fertile market gardens - and now it's all 'infill' housing- Council ratifies houses built about 1 1/2 metres apart- which is why I can reach out and touch the house at my back door.
Part of the problem in our earthquake prone country, is that high density, high rise housing has had only limited approval. I, personally, feel most uncomfortable several storeys up, after the very severe earthquakes in the South Island- especially as so many stairwells failed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Great cake! I'm sure it tasted as good as it looks! I used to decorate cakes, but haven't done it in a while. I have been icing cookies. First time was a disaster, but the second time were tons better!


Thank you, Pammie! I gather it was much enjoyed! 
Pontuf (Charlotte) used to have quite a business making cupcakes- hers were very creative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, you have been chatty.
> This year has started sadly for some of you with loved ones passing, my condolences to all affected.
> I had to get myself to urgent pharmacy yesterday, a big blister on leg from liquid freezing, burst and got very messy.
> I was concerned it might get infected so got them to check it, now have antiseptic cream and dressings on it.
> ...


Thanks Fran! I am glad you did get to the Pharmacist!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Puppies101 said:


> What a pretty cake, love the unicorn.


Thank you- Bronwen said she was rather pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is "skiting"??? maybe it has already been explained, and I missed it.
> It was so good to get up and take muscle relaxer this morning. Within an hour nothing hurt much. I felt like a lazy 20 something.(lethargy is a side effect.)
> I have always been told that I have tight muscles. Maybe that is where all my coping comes from. Even though cold ,it is sunny. Snow showers expected tomorrow and another storm mid week. Then all our Canadian Buddies are sending their polar air South and East. I hope that sub zero temps do not last long. They are the worst , as our home was built in the 1700's with no insulation in a location where there is plenty of wind.
> Have a great day everyone.


I believe it to be a word of Scottish origin- it was in common usage in the Hawkes Bay when we first lived here. Just means 'to boast'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Lovely cake, Julie.


Thank you, Marilyn! 
That reminds me- I have been meaning to mention the Cookery book 'Good French Cooking' that I found thanks to your suggestion, arrived on Thursday, I think it was. I am thrilled to get it so quickly- the cover shows it;s age, but inside has almost no signs of use- so many of my cookery books end up with finger marks, grease, annotations, and just plain grub from years of use!
Many bindings are showing the results of use- I am having to exercise greater care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to look up that word to see if it was what i thought it was and found it was Scottish or Irish slang for going on a drinking binge , not the same as what Julie meant lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: That is definitely not the usage out here!
How funny!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> In Scotland if you are skiting (rhyming with writing) you are slipping - "Skiting on the ice" or to skite someone is to hit them - "I'll skite your ear!" or having a drinking session -"Going on the skite."


Ah well! Language can be strange!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will you new house be ready when you move Jeanette or will you have to stay someplace else for a while


We'll be bunking with the kids and in an extend stay hotel for a few weeks. We're headed to TN next week to finalize appliances and will get a better idea then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Skitting where I'm from, Lancashire, is mimicking someone in a hurtful way.


The plot thickens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Care to swap? The heatwave from Aussie is heading our way, with the highest temps to hit us on Thursday-Friday. So the electric fans will be running with that forecast. Today is cloudy and a nice cooling breeze keeping things comfortable.


It has been such a welcome change to have a bit of cool- it was drizzling while I was sorting out some shopping on my way home- I did put my anorak on- but it was very pleasant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!
> 
> Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood.
> Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


Will be thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the cold temps many of you are experiencing, and also the heat waves in the Pacific isles. Wish there was some way that we could even out the weather. Currently 50F here with the snow in the valley from Monday's blizzard almost all melted, sidewalks and roads mostly dry except for the few icy patches in the morning where the melting water makes small frozen lakes in the roads. Wonderful dog walking weather.
> I signed up for a fly swap so must tie and send 18 flies by the end of Febrary, Also made my tax prep/filing appointment with my tax lady so hope all the forms get here on time for the appointment.
> Beautiful cake made by Bronwen. She is a master culinary artist for sure, very creative.
> So sorry for the sad news of the cancer fighters. It is one nasty disease.
> ...


Thank you, Joyce.
Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely --- sam


Thank you, Sam!

Hope you survive the extreme cold snug and warm in your quarters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be bunking with the kids and in an extend stay hotel for a few weeks. We're headed to TN next week to finalize appliances and will get a better idea then.


I am so glad you have go to this point- even if it's not quite the smooth transition it might have been.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy I'm using google chrome as my search engine and on a Mac laptop....if I go to the very top of my computer screen where it says Chrome and click on "edit" at the bottom of the drop down it says emoji. Try that if possible.


Thanks but nope, mine doesnt say that. I think it maybe only works with a laptop that is "Apple". :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's a photo, don't know it will help, you have to do it in the reply box though.


Thanks so much for trying KayeJo... but I think it needs to be an Apple laptop...? Oh well, I can mange with the emojis we have here... :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Can one get on fb and have only this group? For now I've just put the invite in a file - can always use it when and if the time comes....or are y'all going to chat like crazy over there?


No I dont think so... its only in case we need it if KP goes down again. We will be all on here as usual daily. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Thank you I did. Woke up a few times but feel quite a bit better this morning. My brain doesn't feel quite as muddled!


Good to hear. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Oh dear.... thinking of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be bunking with the kids and in an extend stay hotel for a few weeks. We're headed to TN next week to finalize appliances and will get a better idea then.


I know its been a bit of a roller coaster ride but it must be getting quite exciting to see the new house getting built and almost finished


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> In Scotland if you are skiting (rhyming with writing) you are slipping - "Skiting on the ice" or to skite someone is to hit them - "I'll skite your ear!" or having a drinking session -"Going on the skite."


Well I have learnt something else new...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


Terribly sad indeed. I hope the pain management can keep her comfortable. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


 :sm06: Stay cozy and warm Sam.

We are to have high 20Cs then on Wednesday 38c (UGH) followed by 21c on Thursday. If they dont change it yet again that is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From your lips to Gods ears????????but I also don't want her to be in terrible pain. She said so far the palliative care doctor has been excellent


I hope the doctor continues to be so caring. Hugs to you and your cousin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!
> 
> Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood.
> Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


Thanks for updating us Gwen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber and I can sit and watch them all, one after the other!
> 
> And this is what I was working to finish while watching it. I got the ribbing done last night.


Beautifully neat stitches - looks machine made! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber and I can sit and watch them all, one after the other!
> 
> And this is what I was working to finish while watching it. I got the ribbing done last night.


Your hat looks great a Tami , do you want to finish mine there are only a few rows left on one and I'm about halfway with the other one so it wont take you long :sm04: ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


I hope you are right and she and the dog have moved elsewhere.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know its been a bit of a roller coaster ride but it must be getting quite exciting to see the new house getting built and almost finished


I'm very excited to be going next week and seeing walls for the first time. We are very excited and still a bit overwhelmed at the daunting tasks ahead of us. It's a good feeling though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


That sounds like good news.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks but nope, mine doesnt say that. I think it maybe only works with a laptop that is "Apple". :sm19:


Can't get it on mine either. I'm on windows 8 and Chrome.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


I am so glad this has happened. Hoping that wherever they have gone it is nowhere near where you are. Perhaps Tash finally realized his dog was no longer welcome in the neighborhood.
Beautiful hat, Tami. I am amazed at how neat your stripes are and how even you knit.
l printed the cordon bleu casserole recipe. Shall am excited to try it. 
Hoping you are staying warm in the cold regions, and those in the heat will have a temperature modulation.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good morning. . .got up early for each to get a bath in before Church and S.S. Made tea & toast and DH says he doesn't feel well. Won't even touch tea or toast.
So, we stay home again today as it seems to be his stomach. There is enough going around out there so don't want to pick up anything else.
I sorted project pieces last night.(Aide picked everything up and stuffed it in baskets because she thought it looked better) It did look better, just not organized into piles of project stuff. A quiet day would be fine with me.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe we are all more chatty because of the weather everywhere driving people inside to stay, so we have more time to chat? I don't know, but it is an interesting question Fan.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I may have said once or twice oh ok quite few times that I don't like following patterns , thank goodness I've finished the hat although I did change the pattern to knit it in the round but now Im knitting the flower that goes on the side and I really dont like the shape of the petals , I'll be glad when the darn thing is finished and I can get back to my own thing , at least with husbands hat I can just do my own thing , I think I march to the rhythm of my own knitting needles ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope she's gone for good & that crazy dog is no where around.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, great hat.

Kaye, that’s a cute donkey.

Julie, it’s the same here, they don’t value old buildings so very few originals are preserved. Since most of the originals in this area were log, they are gone. I started to type no brick buildings in our town but then I remembered the post office is brick????

It’s been blowing a hooley all night here. We are under a wind warning, 90km/55mph winds, & now snow. It’s just below freezing now but to be -29C/-3F by this evening. I’m glad I can stay in


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had an attitude here, that 'modern' and the 'new' is best, a lot of our heritage has been demolished. There used to be a Windmill at the top of Queen Street/Karangahape Rd in the central city- it was pulled down in 1950, six years before we landed here. Much of the building to the north- along Symond's Street is University buildings- swallowing up the Villas that used to line the roads. When I moved to Auckland in 1968 there was a complex of windy roads and some very picturesque houses along Grafton Gully, but by the time the University year started, end of February, there was a sea of mud, Giant Scrapers- probably Euclids, and now it is all motorway. At a time when overseas cities were routing their motorways out of the city centres, we had a policy of routing them right through the middle of the urban areas.
> The Kiwi goal of a quarter acre section has led to sprawling development consuming once fertile market gardens - and now it's all 'infill' housing- Council ratifies houses built about 1 1/2 metres apart- which is why I can reach out and touch the house at my back door.
> Part of the problem in our earthquake prone country, is that high density, high rise housing has had only limited approval. I, personally, feel most uncomfortable several storeys up, after the very severe earthquakes in the South Island- especially as so many stairwells failed.


Love that old windmill. Too bad it's gone. Our city has a bad habit of building new. Case in point, the old city hall was getting quite old and outdated, as well as running out of room. So the wise city fathers built a brand new one. Mind you it's quite beautiful but we have a federal building here that stands at least 1/2 empty, not to mention other office buildings. In meantime the sidewalks are a mess and several of our roads need repaving. There's been quite a bit of pushback against them, but somehow or other they keep getting voted back into office.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great hat.
> 
> Kaye, that's a cute donkey.
> 
> ...


We must have roughly the same weather as we are also under a weather warning for strong winds , its definitley blowing a hooley , and either snow or ice , doubt it will get anywhere near the -29c thank goodness but it is - 8c at the moment


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Janiceknits34! I don;t recognize you as posting here before. Hope you enjoy your visit and will continue to join in 
with us. What have you got on your needles/hooks right now?

EDIT: Saw several other new folks but can't remember names so here's a BIG WELCOME to all newbies!


janiceknits34 said:


> Thank you! It looks like I have some baking and cooking to do.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Marilyn!
> That reminds me- I have been meaning to mention the Cookery book 'Good French Cooking' that I found thanks to your suggestion, arrived on Thursday, I think it was. I am thrilled to get it so quickly- the cover shows it;s age, but inside has almost no signs of use- so many of my cookery books end up with finger marks, grease, annotations, and just plain grub from years of use!
> Many bindings are showing the results of use- I am having to exercise greater care!


Oh mine too Julie! Some of mine are positively disreputable!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


Oh that is fantastic news! Fingers crossed they truly are gone for good!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear. :sm11:


Thanks, it's amazing what a decent night sleep does!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute! You've really done some nice knitting. Stripes look great!


tami_ohio said:


> Amber and I can sit and watch them all, one after the other!
> 
> And this is what I was working to finish while watching it. I got the ribbing done last night.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Maybe we are all more chatty because of the weather everywhere driving people inside to stay, so we have more time to chat? I don't know, but it is an interesting question Fan.


That makes sense.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We must have roughly the same weather as we are also under a weather warning for strong winds , its definitley blowing a hooley , and either snow or ice , doubt it will get anywhere near the -29c thank goodness but it is - 8c at the moment


Interesting as it's blowing a bit here too. Not near as cold as elsewhere in the country though. And definitely no snow....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't have it BUT found these freebies on ravelry you might could use:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slowpoke-the-donkey-pattern-modification
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amigurumi-donkey-in-2-sizes
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ode-to-belgian-beer-amigurumi
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/samu-the-donkey---addon
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-the-darling-donkey

There were more that you had to pay for but I didn't post those links. Hope this is helpful.



Pearls Girls said:


> I saved a free pattern to my PInterest sight. It was a crochet donkey toy with blanket & saddle, very colorful. It was removed from my Pinterest by someone official, said it was not anything wrong that I had done by pinning it. Does anyone have this free pattern or know how I can get it????? I tried looking for it elsewhere and could only find a picture not free directions.
> I wanted to make it to go with a book I purchased for our soon to be grandson. The book is "The Wonky Donkey". It was one of those Aragarami (sp?) crochet small toys. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is good (bronx & Tash gone).


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and your rhythm is fantastic!!!


Swedenme said:


> I may have said once or twice oh ok quite few times that I don't like following patterns , thank goodness I've finished the hat although I did change the pattern to knit it in the round but now Im knitting the flower that goes on the side and I really dont like the shape of the petals , I'll be glad when the darn thing is finished and I can get back to my own thing , at least with husbands hat I can just do my own thing , I think I march to the rhythm of my own knitting needles ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go knit. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> *CHICKEN CORDON BLEU CASSEROLE*
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/chicken-cordon-bleu-pasta-bake-recipe
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


Oooh, thank you, that would be right up my DH's alley, bookmarking that to make next weekend. Welcome to the Tea table by the way. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, I've managed to get my yoga done then made breakfast, so now I can just sit a while and get caught up with you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have an electric blanket to crawl under. so far the heater has been working great. i'll see how it works with below freezing weather. thanks. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> After several months of reaching well short of the hundred paged- suddenly we have several weeks well over the hundred- there's not noticeably more of us- just much more chatty! It's gone 9p.m., here- and I've only just got back to the computer- Tomorrow will be much the same- I think I will just have to rely on Margaret's summaries!


Hopefully it's a good/fun busy. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had an attitude here, that 'modern' and the 'new' is best, a lot of our heritage has been demolished. There used to be a Windmill at the top of Queen Street/Karangahape Rd in the central city- it was pulled down in 1950, six years before we landed here. Much of the building to the north- along Symond's Street is University buildings- swallowing up the Villas that used to line the roads. When I moved to Auckland in 1968 there was a complex of windy roads and some very picturesque houses along Grafton Gully, but by the time the University year started, end of February, there was a sea of mud, Giant Scrapers- probably Euclids, and now it is all motorway. At a time when overseas cities were routing their motorways out of the city centres, we had a policy of routing them right through the middle of the urban areas.
> The Kiwi goal of a quarter acre section has led to sprawling development consuming once fertile market gardens - and now it's all 'infill' housing- Council ratifies houses built about 1 1/2 metres apart- which is why I can reach out and touch the house at my back door.
> Part of the problem in our earthquake prone country, is that high density, high rise housing has had only limited approval. I, personally, feel most uncomfortable several storeys up, after the very severe earthquakes in the South Island- especially as so many stairwells failed.


Sad, but I find that a lot of places seem to go through those phases and then wish they hadn't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


Oh good, maybe the next tenants will be much easier to get on with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks so much for trying KayeJo... but I think it needs to be an Apple laptop...? Oh well, I can mange with the emojis we have here... :sm19: :sm11:


hmmm, weird that Gwen's way doesn't work. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good morning. . .got up early for each to get a bath in before Church and S.S. Made tea & toast and DH says he doesn't feel well. Won't even touch tea or toast.
> So, we stay home again today as it seems to be his stomach. There is enough going around out there so don't want to pick up anything else.
> I sorted project pieces last night.(Aide picked everything up and stuffed it in baskets because she thought it looked better) It did look better, just not organized into piles of project stuff. A quiet day would be fine with me.


I hope DH is feeling much better soon. Maybe you need a "hands off" corner that has your crafting stuff that she does not move, stack, or otherwise touch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I may have said once or twice oh ok quite few times that I don't like following patterns , thank goodness I've finished the hat although I did change the pattern to knit it in the round but now Im knitting the flower that goes on the side and I really dont like the shape of the petals , I'll be glad when the darn thing is finished and I can get back to my own thing , at least with husbands hat I can just do my own thing , I think I march to the rhythm of my own knitting needles ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We must have roughly the same weather as we are also under a weather warning for strong winds , its definitley blowing a hooley , and either snow or ice , doubt it will get anywhere near the -29c thank goodness but it is - 8c at the moment


We're blowing pretty good out there too, David is vacillating between going fishing, or not going fishing, crazy man. :sm16: :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> and your rhythm is fantastic!!!


Thanks Gwen , its done and now I can get back to being a happy knitter ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh no, poor Jamie--hope she is soon back to 100%.

Pammie, good to see you back.

I'm just getting started this week and can't believe how many pages there are already. I'll read a bit more between cleaning etc. We installed the cat door yesterday and the kids seem to have forgotten how it works (they had one in the old house between house & garage--this one leads to the utility room where their litter box is, so I can keep the door closed). I'm sure it'll come back to them but it's somewhat amusing to see them investigating it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you are right and she and the dog have moved elsewhere.


I sure hope so- so far as I can see- no sign of life- just a lot of rubbish they've not got rid of.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


That is terrific! Love her work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like good news.


I am certainly hoping I am right- the plan is to get out soon, with Ringo despite the very high temperatures forecast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so glad this has happened. Hoping that wherever they have gone it is nowhere near where you are. Perhaps Tash finally realized his dog was no longer welcome in the neighborhood.
> Beautiful hat, Tami. I am amazed at how neat your stripes are and how even you knit.
> l printed the cordon bleu casserole recipe. Shall am excited to try it.
> Hoping you are staying warm in the cold regions, and those in the heat will have a temperature modulation.


Thanks Joyce- my estimation of Tash (the mother of the children) is that she does not give a fig for what anyone else thinks.
The High today, maybe around 26*C, with the humidity over 90%, but they think tomorrow it will be 29*C.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope she's gone for good & that crazy dog is no where around.


Thanks, Bonnie- that certainly would be the best outcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great hat.
> 
> Kaye, that's a cute donkey.
> 
> ...


It is rather a pity.
The most drastic demolitions occurred in Central Otago, when the Gold Rush came to an end, they turned the sluices on many of the settlements, and as they were mud brick, they dissolved back into the earth. 
I stayed for a while in the largest Mud Brick or perhaps more accurately Pise (rammed earth) construction building still in existence in the Ida Valley/Oturehua- the old Railway Hotel- I have found images of the building- rather altered to attract the tourist trade- but they are copyrighted, and I am unable to download them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love that old windmill. Too bad it's gone. Our city has a bad habit of building new. Case in point, the old city hall was getting quite old and outdated, as well as running out of room. So the wise city fathers built a brand new one. Mind you it's quite beautiful but we have a federal building here that stands at least 1/2 empty, not to mention other office buildings. In meantime the sidewalks are a mess and several of our roads need repaving. There's been quite a bit of pushback against them, but somehow or other they keep getting voted back into office.


 :sm24: Sometimes one really wonders about the priorities of the 'City Fathers'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh mine too Julie! Some of mine are positively disreputable!


I suspect it is the mark of someone who enjoys cooking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh that is fantastic news! Fingers crossed they truly are gone for good!


Thank you, in an hour or so we will 'test the waters' so to speak.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Adding my condolences to those with losses. Blessings to Marianne & mom,Bonnie's cousin, all others in need. Seems we have quite a cluster right now, so perhaps a {{{{Group Hug}}}} is in order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that is good (bronx & Tash gone).


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it's a good/fun busy. :sm24:


I hope so too! Trying to help an older friend who is nearly blind following a stroke, some time back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Puppies101 said:


> Some of those recipes look like they will be very tasty. I have saved a few of them. Thank you very much for sharing them.
> 
> I did notice when I checked out the site mentioned in the Lemon pudding cake recipe (link below) they mentioned l box of cake mix but listed here it shows 2 boxes, I would think that is just a typo, but is sure looks delicious.
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/lemon-pudding-cake-recipe


I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome from another Ontarian.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad, but I find that a lot of places seem to go through those phases and then wish they hadn't.


I suspect that could be so- I am not a fan of concrete and glass.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Up to page 20--going outside to help Bub with his project. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's a disappointment for you and an extra headache. Hope you let the company know you aren't happy!


Oh, I did. And I found out that the truck came back through town to drop the bench off at the warehouse. He could have come to my house. Now I'm going to ask my brother to pick it up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, maybe the next tenants will be much easier to get on with.


That would be good- but given the track record so far, nearly four years now, there's always been some problem or other- domestic violence, over-crowding- dumping rubbish around and so on, not holding my breath!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you ladies and Sam for another week of caring and sharing together round the tea table, so glad we are back again.
> It's another warm Saturday afternoon here. We have begun picking tomatoes out back, and tried the purple cherry ones, they are sweet and can see me popping them in like candy, although a bit more healthier. Just having a grainy bread
> sandwich with corned beef from last nights dinner, and a sliced tomato yum! Now to read all those great recipes.


Lucky you to have home grown tomatoes. We only have imported ones now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is terrific! Love her work.


Thank you, Sorlenna! I know I am biased- but she is very creative!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, I did. And I found out that the truck came back through town to drop the bench off at the warehouse. He could have come to my house. Now I'm going to ask my brother to pick it up.


That was really very poor service, hope your brother can get it ok!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm in the process of creating a FB page ONLY to be used if KT/KTP goes down and folks are concerned that we have lost connections with each other. I have titled it Knitting Tea Party Backup. It is a closed group which means anyone can look it up and see who is running it, but only members can read & post. If you want an invite just send me a request via FB or send me your email address and I'll add you. I've already sent some folks invites but many more I have not because I either don't know how you are listed on FB don't have your email address. Again this is NOT to replace what we have here with Sam....just an emergency way of contacting each other.


Thanks for doing this Gwen.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lucky you to have home grown tomatoes. We only have imported ones now.


Thank you, hope you get your bench soon, what a merry mixup it has been. 
There is no comparison between store bought and homegrown produce, the taste is so much better.
I will be making relish soon as they all start ripening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off & ladies for doing the summaries, some rally great recipes to try soon.
> Maatje, hope your DH has safe travels & you get some sleep while he's gone.
> Liz, what a pain that the delivery people screwed up. I would think the place should have to deliver sooner than 2 weeks since it was their mistake.
> 
> ...


It's an odd arrangement with the delivery people - they come from Toronto which is 2 hours from here - to pick up and deliver locally. You would think they would have a local company deliver for them :sm06:

I'm so glad Jamie is okay. You're right about the weather. We have had snow overnight and the plows have been here twice since 5 a.m. Now the sun is shining and it looks like it's melting. I haven't been out and haven't checked the temperature though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to reconnect with my friends on the Tea Party. 25 days later I'm finally trying! I've missed everyone and am anxious to get caught up. I'm also excited to meet the new people that have joined while I was away.


Welcome back Pammie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you are able to get your bench sooner.


If my brother will pick it up, I will.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right click on your mouse, in the reply box, at the top of the drop down it will have Emoji, click on that and it will open an emoji box. ????


Mine doesn't do that :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Sorlenna and Bonnie, my sympathy to you both.
> 
> ...


Condolences on the loss of your friend's DD.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's only 8 o'clock here, but I'm fast fading. Scared to go to be this early though as who knows what time I'll wake up. I've been so stressed out about son and it keeps me awake. I take melatonin by drs orders and usually it does help. I also have an over the counter supplement that has gaba in it. Well I discovered I shouldn't take the 2 together which I did last Saturday and Sunday. I felt drugged and zombie like both those days, so won't do that again! Although I slept really well, probably not quite safe. But I sure wish I can find something to knock me out! I'm sorry I didn't ask the dr for something like ambien when I was there the other day. I'm sure an occasional sleeping pill is better than getting a few hours of sleep and being stressed. Blech....ah well, will do something quiet and mindless until I fall asleep. Maybe listen to music. But I do that on my iPad and have to turn it off at night otherwise stressed out dil is calling me at all hours. I don't blame her, but .....but she's been calling the daughters so hopefully won't need to call me. She and my other dil were talking off and on all night long....I'm just too old for that....???? sorry to complain....I don't mean to burden y'all....


Maybe you can ask you dr. for a low dose sleeping pill to see if that will work for you. The ones I got left me dopey so I used to cut them in half.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks Sam! I have really missed the TP. I just got back from Palm Springs. Two of my travel buddies bought a house there. Their main house is in Dallas. We went to several street fairs which was fun, and I didn't spend a lot of money! We went to see Jersey Boys at the theater. Brought back so many memories! Loved the 4 Seasons! We drove to Long Beach to see the Queen Mary. It hasn't been restored to her glory days, but enjoyed it anyway. Of course it is about 80 years old! The history is very interesting. Bob Hope was performing when they handed him a note. He announced that Britain had declared war. She was turned into a war transport ship. It transported a lot of American soldiers. Winston Churchill used it a lot, and even had his own room or rooms. Some claim that they can smell his cigar smoke when they walk by his room. Several other paranormal sightings!


Sounds like you had a great trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and ladies . That carrot cake has the right name Sam definitley to die for , I think carrot cake is my favourites cake or maybe a lemon cake but definitley not chocolate Ive never liked chocolate cake , temperatures got up to a balmy 12c here yesterday positively bikini weather so as husband was visiting his brother and I had to go grocery shopping anyway I ran away for the afternoon to a small town only 25 minutes away called Northallerton , the high street is quite picturesque with lots of old buildings mixed in with a few new ones and small alleyways with even smaller shops , proper florists and fruit stalls were you can smell the wares from a distance away I forget how much I miss those smells when I just visit the large supermarkets , the sun was shining so I had a very pleasant couple of hours wandering up oneside of the highstreet and down the other before it was back to reality and the grocery shopping, here are a couple of pictures of some of the old buildings. Betty's tea shop is very popular , the pub is even older , the town itself goes back to before Roman times


How nice that you were able to treat yourself with a lovely afternoon. Nice photos of the old buildings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so annoying , hope you get your bench soon Liz , is it for indoor or outside ?


It's an indoor bench that I will use at the foot of my bed. I'm using my hall bench there for the time being. Candy needs something to jump up on to get on the bed :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting again about my Bronwen's cake decorating skills= this one was for DGD's recent 16th Birthday.


What a lovely cake. She is talented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only up to page 7 but I have to go and shovel snow off the deck so Candy can get out. Then I'm going to make Chicken Paprikash for supper. Back later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick hello as I need to get out to work this afternoon. Take care in this crazy weather around the world this week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen the pictures too they really are cuties ????


Thank you. I think they are pretty special!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be bunking with the kids and in an extend stay hotel for a few weeks. We're headed to TN next week to finalize appliances and will get a better idea then.


My DD and SIN moved into his parents house. Problem was, his mother wasn't retiring for 5 months! Plus, his dad would come into town. I think they are both ready for them to be totally out! She's ready to make it her home!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very excited to be going next week and seeing walls for the first time. We are very excited and still a bit overwhelmed at the daunting tasks ahead of us. It's a good feeling though.


I'm sure you have said, but where are you moving to?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for you hot pot owners or wanna be owners - your questions answwered. --- sam

http://www.myrecipes.com/how-to/top-instant-pot-questions?hid=8554202e6095e12b50ad0facca70ade516397a90&did=332104-20190127&utm_campaign=well-done_newsletter&utm_source=myrecipes.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=012719&cid=332104&mid=18080310253


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it seems the weather reporters can never get it quite right - i think the constant c hanging is them covering their butts. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Stay cozy and warm Sam.
> 
> We are to have high 20Cs then on Wednesday 38c (UGH) followed by 21c on Thursday. If they dont change it yet again that is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we love everything that comes off those needles. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I may have said once or twice oh ok quite few times that I don't like following patterns , thank goodness I've finished the hat although I did change the pattern to knit it in the round but now Im knitting the flower that goes on the side and I really dont like the shape of the petals , I'll be glad when the darn thing is finished and I can get back to my own thing , at least with husbands hat I can just do my own thing , I think I march to the rhythm of my own knitting needles ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Adding my condolences to those with losses. Blessings to Marianne & mom,Bonnie's cousin, all others in need. Seems we have quite a cluster right now, so perhaps a {{{{Group Hug}}}} is in order.


I'm in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i think -10 is going to be cold. i think i would just hibernate if i lived where you do. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great hat.
> 
> Kaye, that's a cute donkey.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD and SIN moved into his parents house. Problem was, his mother wasn't retiring for 5 months! Plus, his dad would come into town. I think they are both ready for them to be totally out! She's ready to make it her home!


My max is 4 days at each place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sure you have said, but where are you moving to?


Tellico Village (Loudon), TN

near Knoxville.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so far it is quiet here - the sun is shinning and the sky is winter blue. that will soon change - somewhere along the line we are to have 45mph winds. that should be interesting. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We're blowing pretty good out there too, David is vacillating between going fishing, or not going fishing, crazy man. :sm16: :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so too! Trying to help an older friend who is nearly blind following a stroke, some time back.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> If my brother will pick it up, I will.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine doesn't do that :sm06:


 :sm03:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is he making? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Up to page 20--going outside to help Bub with his project. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> so far it is quiet here - the sun is shinning and the sky is winter blue. that will soon change - somewhere along the line we are to have 45mph winds. that should be interesting. --- sam


David decided to not go fishing, it's so windy, I think he'd probably catch himself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got about two inches of fresh snow last evening - the last i heard it was 10°F so it isn't going to melt anytime soon. it's nice to have the bright sunlight though. it is heating up my living room quite nicely.

tami - i did want to comment on your stocking cap. the first thing i noticed was how lovely the ribbing was and how even the stitches were. love the stripes.

heidi is grocery shopping. she has a cold - stuffy nose, etc. ayden has been coughing all day. don't think i am going over any time soon. lol 

i meant to add that snow white kitty spend the night on my bed enjoying my electric blanket. and no accidents in the house. so we will try it again tonight. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to breakfast and did some shopping with Chris then popped int town for some refills for my pens, came home and did laundry, dinner and just about to watch Call The Midwife. It’s cold here, a bitter wind but bright sunshine when we were setting off. No news as such, about ready to start a baby blanket for Jamie’s nephew. Take care all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got about two inches of fresh snow last evening - the last i heard it was 10°F so it isn't going to melt anytime soon. it's nice to have the bright sunlight though. it is heating up my living room quite nicely.
> 
> tami - i did want to comment on your stocking cap. the first thing i noticed was how lovely the ribbing was and how even the stitches were. love the stripes.
> 
> heidi is grocery shopping. she has a cold - stuffy nose, etc. ayden has been coughing all day. don't think i am going over any time soon. lol --- sam


Ugh! I hope Heidi feels better soon, and Ayden, hopefully it won't make the rounds all through the family, definitely pass on going over for breakfast for a few days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Went to breakfast and did some shopping with Chris then popped int town for some refills for my pens, came home and did laundry, dinner and just about to watch Call The Midwife. It's cold here, a bitter wind but bright sunshine when we were setting off. No news as such, about ready to start a baby blanket for Jamie's nephew. Take care all.


Im going to watch it too , hopefully there will be no tears


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said it so well. Lots of difficult times among tea party family and friends. Does seem to come in bunches. Hugs from me too.

Strange Sunday for me. Started the day with hood inspection and cleaning. Regulations require we have this done 2x/year. That is the hood on our big commercial range in the kitchen. This company works on Sundays, so they can do it when the chef does not need the range. Then a piano lesson for DGS—a good lesson today (a sticker AND a star.). Out for lunch with family, and now I’m tucked in waiting for the storm. It’s 2pm; last report I heard predicted it to start at 3 pm. Snow thru the night, ending tomorrow, 6-9”, dropping temps. It was -4f this am. Winter????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A positive thought for the day: our days are getting longer????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope DH is feeling much better soon. Maybe you need a "hands off" corner that has your crafting stuff that she does not move, stack, or otherwise touch.


Oh that's a good idea..... kind of her to tidy, but you really dont need her to mess up your organizing system!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

DB in Whitefish has had one of those awful colds. Has to keep going out and using his snowblower, so hard to get rid of it I guess. Then, he cleared the driveway, took off to town for cough syrup and got stuck at the T at the end of his road on to the through road. He did the rock the car back and forth thing which didn't work. Got out with his floor mats, put one behind each rear tire, and backed right out. A trick he learned from someone at work a few years ago. May help you snow bunnies should you ever get stuck (hope not!!) 70 F here right now, rain due Wednesday.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is "skiting"??? maybe it has already been explained, and I missed it.
> It was so good to get up and take muscle relaxer this morning. Within an hour nothing hurt much. I felt like a lazy 20 something.(lethargy is a side effect.)
> I have always been told that I have tight muscles. Maybe that is where all my coping comes from. Even though cold ,it is sunny. Snow showers expected tomorrow and another storm mid week. Then all our Canadian Buddies are sending their polar air South and East. I hope that sub zero temps do not last long. They are the worst , as our home was built in the 1700's with no insulation in a location where there is plenty of wind.
> Have a great day everyone.


Skiting is showing off if I remember correctly.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> Lovely cake, Julie.


????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Yikes, I’m 16 pages behind....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

martina said:


> My prayers for Kathy. Sorry she'd such bad news.


From me too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I wish I would have had it a month ago. There are a lot of good tips and recipes on that site.


thewren said:


> for you hot pot owners or wanna be owners - your questions answwered. --- sam
> 
> http://www.myrecipes.com/how-to/top-instant-pot-questions?hid=8554202e6095e12b50ad0facca70ade516397a90&did=332104-20190127&utm_campaign=well-done_newsletter&utm_source=myrecipes.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=012719&cid=332104&mid=18080310253


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm tucked in waiting for the storm. It's 2pm; last report I heard predicted it to start at 3 pm. Snow thru the night, ending tomorrow, 6-9", dropping temps. It was -4f this am. Winter????


You be safe, machriste!! DH and I got errands done and put paid bills in the mail. I think we are ready for the storm now too. I don't think my knitting group will meet tomorrow but they are a hearty bunch so you never know. I think I'm going to stay tucked in safely here at home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sorlenna said it so well. Lots of difficult times among tea party family and friends. Does seem to come in bunches. Hugs from me too.
> 
> Strange Sunday for me. Started the day with hood inspection and cleaning. Regulations require we have this done 2x/year. That is the hood on our big commercial range in the kitchen. This company works on Sundays, so they can do it when the chef does not need the range. Then a piano lesson for DGS-a good lesson today (a sticker AND a star.). Out for lunch with family, and now I'm tucked in waiting for the storm. It's 2pm; last report I heard predicted it to start at 3 pm. Snow thru the night, ending tomorrow, 6-9", dropping temps. It was -4f this am. Winter????


Yuck! We haven't had near the snow this year that we usually have(I haven't had to shovel at all yet), and that's no where near what you all get when we do get out usual amounts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> A positive thought for the day: our days are getting longer????


 :sm04: ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh that's a good idea..... kind of her to tidy, but you really dont need her to mess up your organizing system!


Especially quilt squares that are in a specific order. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DB in Whitefish has had one of those awful colds. Has to keep going out and using his snowblower, so hard to get rid of it I guess. Then, he cleared the driveway, took off to town for cough syrup and got stuck at the T at the end of his road on to the through road. He did the rock the car back and forth thing which didn't work. Got out with his floor mats, put one behind each rear tire, and backed right out. A trick he learned from someone at work a few years ago. May help you snow bunnies should you ever get stuck (hope not!!) 70 F here right now, rain due Wednesday.


I hope he feels better soon, great idea to use the floor mats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope everyone is over the cold soon & you don't catch it.


thewren said:


> we got about two inches of fresh snow last evening - the last i heard it was 10°F so it isn't going to melt anytime soon. it's nice to have the bright sunlight though. it is heating up my living room quite nicely.
> 
> tami - i did want to comment on your stocking cap. the first thing i noticed was how lovely the ribbing was and how even the stitches were. love the stripes.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David decided to not go fishing, it's so windy, I think he'd probably catch himself.


I'm glad he used common sense!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm glad he used common sense!


 :sm23: He said that if he thought he could find a place that was sheltered enough, he'd be out there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: He said that if he thought he could find a place that was sheltered enough, he'd be out there.


Men are so funny!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: He said that if he thought he could find a place that was sheltered enough, he'd be out there.


You need to get him one of these so he can practise at home , I'm sure the dogs would help him :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love eating at Olive Garden and am sure some of you do too. this is an interesting article on how to eat at Olive Garden and keep the calories in check. --- sam

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/things-nutritionists-order-olive-garden/?eh_uid=53202997&slot=0&xid=nl_EHNLwomenshealth_2019-01-27_15825797&utm_source=Newsletters&nl_key=nl_womens_health&utm_content=2019-01-27&utm_campaign=Womens_Health#citrus-chicken-sorrento


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's an indoor bench that I will use at the foot of my bed. I'm using my hall bench there for the time being. Candy needs something to jump up on to get on the bed :sm11:


Likewise Ringo needs a two step approach to my bed- he has a footstool that is dedicated to that purpose!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely cake. She is talented.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like lovely weather. ours is just around the corner. --- sam



MindyT said:


> DB in Whitefish has had one of those awful colds. Has to keep going out and using his snowblower, so hard to get rid of it I guess. Then, he cleared the driveway, took off to town for cough syrup and got stuck at the T at the end of his road on to the through road. He did the rock the car back and forth thing which didn't work. Got out with his floor mats, put one behind each rear tire, and backed right out. A trick he learned from someone at work a few years ago. May help you snow bunnies should you ever get stuck (hope not!!) 70 F here right now, rain due Wednesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> A positive thought for the day: our days are getting longer????


Groan- Ours are getting noticeably shorter. The heatwave is further south so far- apparently it will be here tomorrow- nice and cool out at present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Skiting is showing off if I remember correctly.


That is how I understand it- but it would appear to be peculiar to NZ.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David decided to not go fishing, it's so windy, I think he'd probably catch himself.


If he is driving to Michigan this week, he will need lots of warm clothes, hot foods and plenty of prayers for safe travels. This past week was no fun and this week is promising to be worse.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no one shovels here unless it is really really deep or drifted. three or four inches the cars can get through easily and the cats don't seem to mind and the dogs have a ball running threre noses through the snow. we are to get several more inches of snow tonight. i have an idea the cats will all want to be in my house. lately i have been having five cats most of the day. gary is so funny - he drops simon kitty off on his way to work stating that simon wanted some of my cat food. he is here most of t he weekend also. i think snow white kitty is the only one left in right now. i will no doubt leave him in all night. hope your snow never arrives kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yuck! We haven't had near the snow this year that we usually have(I haven't had to shovel at all yet), and that's no where near what you all get when we do get out usual amounts.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
I finally picked up some knitting yesterday - just mindless garter stitch squares for a blanket. Don't think I am ready for a bigger challenge just yet, although I am part way through a baby blanket that is calling to me "Finish me, finish me!' so might give it a go later today. No hurry to finish it as it not for anyone in particular - another one for the charity box.
Starting to get steamy here so time to close up the house and put the aircon on. Another day of reading and watching TV, although now the Australian Open Tennis is over, I don't know what I'll be watching. Might find something on Netflix.
So, my best wishes and big hugs to you all {{{{hugs}}}} Happy knitting!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


So happy that you are feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need to get him one of these so he can practise at home , I'm sure the dogs would help him :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Good idea Sonja!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So glad Jamie not hurt badly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*quick question for anyone here* I received a request to join the backup group but don't recognize the given name....won't post the name BUT if you recently requested to join and your initials are D.M. then PLEASE send me a pm from here identifying ourself. Since the site is only for KTP folk I won't confirm your membership until I know who you are. Also, to avoid this mix up in the future, I have now added a question for potential members to answer in which you must give your KTP name. I'm not doing this to be picky; just securing that as a closed group that is it just for KTP members in case of emergencies. Thanks and {{{HUGS}}} for all.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Really strange day the weather was ok, so I took meds and then hauled in a woodbox full of wood for the stove. I also put a pile on the inside porch and some kindling to last us through a sudden storm, cleaned up the L.R. As I was taking care of the hens, one flew the coop and kept going. I called SIL, he was too busy painting baby room and it would take to long to get the hen in, so give it up. I tried and waited and finally found chick roosted in tree by the coop. I put some food on the stone step and opened the door (there were 2 chicks still in the house and the rest were in the yard.) I chased the chicken around toward the door and it went right in. Case closed and everyone will sleep better tonight. DH felt a little better by afternoon and ate a bowl of curry, rice, & yogurt. He hasn't complained since. 
Had long conversation with oldest son today through skype or some such program. He has secured his housing and some of his stuff is secured elsewhere in preparation to her being served papers. . . very sad. . . 2 people who have tried being married twice, but, can not live together. 3 little boys will suffer. I hope the division is amicable. and that I will still have 3 fine grandsons.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You need to get him one of these so he can practise at home , I'm sure the dogs would help him :sm23:


Ha, ha, sure made me laugh. ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


Great that you're home and eating and knitting. Take it easy and get fully back to normal soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The free donkey pattern I was looking for is: "Little Pedro the Donkey" by Iiania Calini.
Thanks for looking up donkeys, If I can't find the one I want I can always resort back to one of those patterns. They are all in my Library on Ravelry now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


Great you are home and on the mend. Continued healing for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *quick question for anyone here* I received a request to join the backup group but don't recognize the given name....won't post the name BUT if you recently requested to join and your initials are D.M. then PLEASE send me a pm from here identifying ourself. Since the site is only for KTP folk I won't confirm your membership until I know who you are. Also, to avoid this mix up in the future, I have now added a question for potential members to answer in which you must give your KTP name. I'm not doing this to be picky; just securing that as a closed group that is it just for KTP members in case of emergencies. Thanks and {{{HUGS}}} for all.


Thank you for being so vigilant on our behalf.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Really strange day the weather was ok, so I took meds and then hauled in a woodbox full of wood for the stove. I also put a pile on the inside porch and some kindling to last us through a sudden storm, cleaned up the L.R. As I was taking care of the hens, one flew the coop and kept going. I called SIL, he was too busy painting baby room and it would take to long to get the hen in, so give it up. I tried and waited and finally found chick roosted in tree by the coop. I put some food on the stone step and opened the door (there were 2 chicks still in the house and the rest were in the yard.) I chased the chicken around toward the door and it went right in. Case closed and everyone will sleep better tonight. DH felt a little better by afternoon and ate a bowl of curry, rice, & yogurt. He hasn't complained since.
> Had long conversation with oldest son today through skype or some such program. He has secured his housing and some of his stuff is secured elsewhere in preparation to her being served papers. . . very sad. . . 2 people who have tried being married twice, but, can not live together. 3 little boys will suffer. I hope the division is amicable. and that I will still have 3 fine grandsons.


Amen to that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Men are so funny!


And not always HAHA funny. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need to get him one of these so he can practise at home , I'm sure the dogs would help him :sm23:


LOL!!! He said, and I quote, "huh". :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> If he is driving to Michigan this week, he will need lots of warm clothes, hot foods and plenty of prayers for safe travels. This past week was no fun and this week is promising to be worse.


Thank you, yes, he's been watching the weather channel, told me to throw in extra wool socks, his thermal underwear are in there, a Sweatshirt and he has two coats in the truck as well as 5 quilts/blankets, at least he has a bunk heater to help at night, but he'll definitely be idling the truck at night, it'll be the first time this winter he's had too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> no one shovels here unless it is really really deep or drifted. three or four inches the cars can get through easily and the cats don't seem to mind and the dogs have a ball running threre noses through the snow. we are to get several more inches of snow tonight. i have an idea the cats will all want to be in my house. lately i have been having five cats most of the day. gary is so funny - he drops simon kitty off on his way to work stating that simon wanted some of my cat food. he is here most of t he weekend also. i think snow white kitty is the only one left in right now. i will no doubt leave him in all night. hope your snow never arrives kaye. --- sam


Lol! He knows you'll take good care of Simon while he's at work. 
I don't mind too much if we get some snow, we'll need the moisture come summer, but I sure don't need those super cold temps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


Fantastic that you are home and feeling better, hopefully your energy will really start to pick up. How is your DH healing? 
Fantastic that your Air con is fixed, was really worried about you healing at home in that heat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *quick question for anyone here* I received a request to join the backup group but don't recognize the given name....won't post the name BUT if you recently requested to join and your initials are D.M. then PLEASE send me a pm from here identifying ourself. Since the site is only for KTP folk I won't confirm your membership until I know who you are. Also, to avoid this mix up in the future, I have now added a question for potential members to answer in which you must give your KTP name. I'm not doing this to be picky; just securing that as a closed group that is it just for KTP members in case of emergencies. Thanks and {{{HUGS}}} for all.


Good idea. :sm24:

Is it Denise/ Nicho?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spaghetti for dinner and lemon bars for dessert, I can't wait to try the bars. 
I haven't accomplished much today other than playing my games on my phone and working on a puzzle on Jigsaw World. David did fill a few spots in the basement where the no longer existing sprinkler system went out, with spray foam insulation stuff, note to self, *always wear gloves*, his hands were so gooped up, took him almost an hour to get most of it off.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


Great that you are home again, continue getting better day by day.
????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Really strange day the weather was ok, so I took meds and then hauled in a woodbox full of wood for the stove. I also put a pile on the inside porch and some kindling to last us through a sudden storm, cleaned up the L.R. As I was taking care of the hens, one flew the coop and kept going. I called SIL, he was too busy painting baby room and it would take to long to get the hen in, so give it up. I tried and waited and finally found chick roosted in tree by the coop. I put some food on the stone step and opened the door (there were 2 chicks still in the house and the rest were in the yard.) I chased the chicken around toward the door and it went right in. Case closed and everyone will sleep better tonight. DH felt a little better by afternoon and ate a bowl of curry, rice, & yogurt. He hasn't complained since.
> Had long conversation with oldest son today through skype or some such program. He has secured his housing and some of his stuff is secured elsewhere in preparation to her being served papers. . . very sad. . . 2 people who have tried being married twice, but, can not live together. 3 little boys will suffer. I hope the division is amicable. and that I will still have 3 fine grandsons.


Glad you got the chick in, and that DH seems to be feeling much better. 
Good that your DS has moved some of his things and has housing figured out, hopefully, as she doesn't want to be a mom, she'll let your DS take the boys in the divorce. Praying for the best outcome for all involved.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *quick question for anyone here* I received a request to join the backup group but don't recognize the given name....won't post the name BUT if you recently requested to join and your initials are D.M. then PLEASE send me a pm from here identifying ourself. Since the site is only for KTP folk I won't confirm your membership until I know who you are. Also, to avoid this mix up in the future, I have now added a question for potential members to answer in which you must give your KTP name. I'm not doing this to be picky; just securing that as a closed group that is it just for KTP members in case of emergencies. Thanks and {{{HUGS}}} for all.


Good idea, Gwen!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Really strange day the weather was ok, so I took meds and then hauled in a woodbox full of wood for the stove. I also put a pile on the inside porch and some kindling to last us through a sudden storm, cleaned up the L.R. As I was taking care of the hens, one flew the coop and kept going. I called SIL, he was too busy painting baby room and it would take to long to get the hen in, so give it up. I tried and waited and finally found chick roosted in tree by the coop. I put some food on the stone step and opened the door (there were 2 chicks still in the house and the rest were in the yard.) I chased the chicken around toward the door and it went right in. Case closed and everyone will sleep better tonight. DH felt a little better by afternoon and ate a bowl of curry, rice, & yogurt. He hasn't complained since.
> Had long conversation with oldest son today through skype or some such program. He has secured his housing and some of his stuff is secured elsewhere in preparation to her being served papers. . . very sad. . . 2 people who have tried being married twice, but, can not live together. 3 little boys will suffer. I hope the division is amicable. and that I will still have 3 fine grandsons.


I am so sorry to hear about your son. It is never easy when a couple split. Hopefully they will be able to get along for the kids.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And not always HAHA funny. :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you got the chick in, and that DH seems to be feeling much better.
> Good that your DS has moved some of his things and has housing figured out, hopefully, as she doesn't want to be a mom, she'll let your DS take the boys in the divorce. Praying for the best outcome for all involved.


She really doesn't know what she wants other than everyone else to change for her. I'm afraid she has such anger it is likely to be ugly. I can only pray for peace, and visits with grandchildren. She went on a diatribe last night on my messenger, DS cell phone, etc. She knew where he was working and that he would be home early Sunday to spend the day with the boys. She call the police to go do a safety check on him as he hadn't answered her 125 messages or answered her many, many, calls. He was invited to celebrate one of the peoples birthday last evening to have a Scottish meal with 'Haggis'. That was his dinner last evening with friends and parents and visitors from England. He did not want her anger to ruin someone else's birthday party. So she plastered all over his FB page nasty imaginations. All this did was show herself up as needing mental health counseling, I think as did others. She made sure she posted to all his friends about how awful he was to her. She could not go to the party anyways as this is one of the places she got "KICKED" out of. . . he is welcome and so are their sons. I only know tidbits and that is all I need to know as I've been accused of meddling by her. I care for them all. My son just didn't want any more worry on our plate (and needs money.) :sm02: 
She made sure none of the boys or her were home today. He spent time working out details. He could not spend the day with the boys.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Good idea, Gwen!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your son. It is never easy when a couple split. Hopefully they will be able to get along for the kids.


apparently (I don't really know) 9yr old has asked to live with his father. How old do kids need to be to choose before a judge? Does anyone know?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


Swedenme said:


> You need to get him one of these so he can practise at home , I'm sure the dogs would help him :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are also on the mend & good the A/C is working so you're more comfortable. I hope you are back to normal soon.
I slept like the dead last night & feel pretty good today. Incisions still sore bu better each day.


nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, I hope you son can get things settled with his wife without too much drama but it seems that’s unlikely. Those poor kids. 
I’m sure getting bored watching TV, I’ll be glad when I can start doing a little more.
I started working on my sweater this afternoon, the last couple of weeks I’ve only be doing mitts as I didn’t seem to have the concentration to work on a complicated pattern


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, I hope you son can get things settled with his wife without too much drama but it seems that’s unlikely. Those poor kids. 
I’m sure getting bored watching TV, I’ll be glad when I can start doing a little more.
I started working on my sweater this afternoon, the last couple of weeks I’ve only be doing mitts as I didn’t seem to have the concentration to work on a complicated pattern


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, I hope you son can get things settled with his wife without too much drama but it seems that's unlikely. Those poor kids.
> I'm sure getting bored watching TV, I'll be glad when I can start doing a little more.
> I started working on my sweater this afternoon, the last couple of weeks I've only be doing mitts as I didn't seem to have the concentration to work on a complicated pattern


I have more energy w/o pain on these muscle relaxers, they do take away my drive to do anything however, with tiredness as a side effect. The relief is all artificial. when I stop it will probably be there until something is done about the cause.
In the meantime it is a good reprieve, from pain and delightful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> She really doesn't know what she wants other than everyone else to change for her. I'm afraid she has such anger it is likely to be ugly. I can only pray for peace, and visits with grandchildren. She went on a diatribe last night on my messenger, DS cell phone, etc. She knew where he was working and that he would be home early Sunday to spend the day with the boys. She call the police to go do a safety check on him as he hadn't answered her 125 messages or answered her many, many, calls. He was invited to celebrate one of the peoples birthday last evening to have a Scottish meal with 'Haggis'. That was his dinner last evening with friends and parents and visitors from England. He did not want her anger to ruin someone else's birthday party. So she plastered all over his FB page nasty imaginations. All this did was show herself up as needing mental health counseling, I think as did others. She made sure she posted to all his friends about how awful he was to her. She could not go to the party anyways as this is one of the places she got "KICKED" out of. . . he is welcome and so are their sons. I only know tidbits and that is all I need to know as I've been accused of meddling by her. I care for them all. My son just didn't want any more worry on our plate (and needs money.) :sm02:
> She made sure none of the boys or her were home today. He spent time working out details. He could not spend the day with the boys.


The best thing he can do, is get out of the marriage, it's not working for either of them for sure. Poor kids, seeing their mom act this way towards their dad, and they know the truth for what it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> apparently (I don't really know) 9yr old has asked to live with his father. How old do kids need to be to choose before a judge? Does anyone know?


Depends, if he chooses too ask the judge, and explains why, there will likely be an investigation, one that does not include her mom, and she'll lose custody of them all, but at 12 for sure, they can choose in most states.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> She really doesn't know what she wants other than everyone else to change for her. I'm afraid she has such anger it is likely to be ugly. I can only pray for peace, and visits with grandchildren. She went on a diatribe last night on my messenger, DS cell phone, etc. She knew where he was working and that he would be home early Sunday to spend the day with the boys. She call the police to go do a safety check on him as he hadn't answered her 125 messages or answered her many, many, calls. He was invited to celebrate one of the peoples birthday last evening to have a Scottish meal with 'Haggis'. That was his dinner last evening with friends and parents and visitors from England. He did not want her anger to ruin someone else's birthday party. So she plastered all over his FB page nasty imaginations. All this did was show herself up as needing mental health counseling, I think as did others. She made sure she posted to all his friends about how awful he was to her. She could not go to the party anyways as this is one of the places she got "KICKED" out of. . . he is welcome and so are their sons. I only know tidbits and that is all I need to know as I've been accused of meddling by her. I care for them all. My son just didn't want any more worry on our plate (and needs money.) :sm02:
> She made sure none of the boys or her were home today. He spent time working out details. He could not spend the day with the boys.


I hope he is keeping all of the written rants. It will be important should it come to custody. As tempting as it is to delete, he really shouldn't. If he must, he needs to take a screenshot, and save it, or send it to someone for safe keeping. Also, document the dates everything is happening. Hopefully, he has already thought of this and is doing it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes that is Nicho and also I've heard from D.M. and now have her added into the emergency site. By the way, D.M. 
(didn't put your avatar handle in this post) but just wanted to say I looked at some of your work you've posted pictures of and OMG you are so talented. Would you mind if I directed folks to some of your pictures so they can oooo and ahhhh like I did? 
Absolutely gorgeous work!


Poledra65 said:


> Good idea. :sm24:
> 
> Is it Denise/ Nicho?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> apparently (I don't really know) 9yr old has asked to live with his father. How old do kids need to be to choose before a judge? Does anyone know?


I'm not sure if 9 is old enough, but he can still talk to the judge. I'm guessing that would be a strong impact.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you have to be 14 to choose.


Poledra65 said:


> Depends, if he chooses too ask the judge, and explains why, there will likely be an investigation, one that does not include her mom, and she'll lose custody of them all, but at 12 for sure, they can choose in most states.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil I've searched and can not fine your info. Please send it to me via a pm or if you have my email there or just to go the FB page and submit a request to join and I'll confirm it. Sorry and thanks. *EDIT* I found it and have sent you an invite!


I'm not good on Facebook and can't find your invite. SO what is the name of the group on FB? I'll try that way. Tried with the name you gave and couldn't find it-plenty of political options!

Edit- your link worked so have out in a request through that.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> apparently (I don't really know) 9yr old has asked to live with his father. How old do kids need to be to choose before a judge? Does anyone know?


In California 14


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not good on Facebook and can't find your invite. SO what is the name of the group on FB? I'll try that way. Tried with the name you gave and couldn't find it-plenty of political options!


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1018221755036159/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope he is keeping all of the written rants. It will be important should it come to custody. As tempting as it is to delete, he really shouldn't. If he must, he needs to take a screenshot, and save it, or send it to someone for safe keeping. Also, document the dates everything is happening. Hopefully, he has already thought of this and is doing it.


That's fabulous advice. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you have to be 14 to choose.


Wow, here, Texas, and Alaska are all 12. But then in Alaska, at least when I left, 16 could move out and live on their own if they want to. :sm22:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How was Macau, Margaret?


I liked it- but found trying to get around frustrating as the map I was given left off a lot of streets. So between my useless sense of direction and a very incomplete map I spent a lot of time lost. And people didn't seem very good at reading maps. I was near one harbour and when I showed them on the map they would always send me to the other harbour- on the opposite side!
Interesting the differences between there and Hong Kong. Can't put a finger on it but could tell that it was European rather than English. Was very puzzled that they drove on the left like us while China and Portugal drive on the right. Hong Kong on the left but that made sense.
Wandered into a couple of the casinos and found them really depressing. Stunning but what a contrast to the local houses. Like huge cathedrals to money.
And loved the Portuguese Egg Tarts!
Thought I would post some photos but discovered I haven't yet transferred from the camera. So will transfer and then add some later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not know- heavy fruit cakes are far from my favourite, apart from the Almond Icing (Marzipan) and Royal Icing.


Neither the Boiled Fruit Cake nor the easy peasy one are heavy. I don't like the proper fruit cakes used for Christmas cakes and wedding cakes but these two are much nicer IMHO. However I don't do them often as I avoid cooking cakes too often and while nice for fruit cakes still not my favourite cakes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, you have been chatty.
> This year has started sadly for some of you with loved ones passing, my condolences to all affected.
> I had to get myself to urgent pharmacy yesterday, a big blister on leg from liquid freezing, burst and got very messy.
> I was concerned it might get infected so got them to check it, now have antiseptic cream and dressings on it.
> ...


Oh dear-hope that leg recovers well without getting infected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I liked it- but found trying to get around frustrating as the map I was given left off a lot of streets. So between my useless sense of direction and a very incomplete map I spent a lot of time lost. And people didn't seem very good at reading maps. I was near one harbour and when I showed them on the map they would always send me to the other harbour- on the opposite side!
> Interesting the differences between there and Hong Kong. Can't put a finger on it but could tell that it was European rather than English. Was very puzzled that they drove on the left like us while China and Portugal drive on the right. Hong Kong on the left but that made sense.
> Wandered into a couple of the casinos and found them really depressing. Stunning but what a contrast to the local houses. Like huge cathedrals to money.
> And loved the Portuguese Egg Tarts!
> Thought I would post some photos but discovered I haven't yet transferred from the camera. So will transfer and then add some later.


Crazy that it was so hard to get around, I guess you'd almost need GPS if the people that live there can't read maps. 
Yes strange that they drive on the left when both China and Portugal drive on the right, you'd think it would be the same as C & P.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Knitting%20Tea%20Party%20Backup


Gives the same useless options as when I tried ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gives the same useless options as when I tried ????


Maybe it's because it goes to my FB, weird.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie sorry to hear the news about Kathy. Will be able to go and see her again once you recover from surgery?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


Do you usually get that cold? I know Bonnie seems too often have -40. I wish I could send some of our heat (heading up again but 'only' to 38/100). 
You sure won't like that-hope you can manage to keep warm.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> apparently (I don't really know) 9yr old has asked to live with his father. How old do kids need to be to choose before a judge? Does anyone know?


I don't know. Depends on the state and the judge in the case. It's hard when a couple splits. One couple I know divorced. She's crazy and has even threatened to harm the kids. There are 6 of them. Judge awarded 3 to each parent. Who knows what the judge was thinking?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have more energy w/o pain on these muscle relaxers, they do take away my drive to do anything however, with tiredness as a side effect. The relief is all artificial. when I stop it will probably be there until something is done about the cause.
> In the meantime it is a good reprieve, from pain and delightful.


Reprieve is good. Glad you have a wee bit more energy. You need it with all that's on your plate. Hopefully the divorce won't incur too much drama. And gets finalized quickly. But it's awful how long these things seem to take.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder how he is going to breathe? --- sam


The oesophagus only takes food to the stomach. Won't be able to eat.
Unless they now have artificial ones. But would expect that He will need to have tube feeds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Or eat? Or sleep? The doctors have said he will never do either of those things the same way again. In fact his life will look drastically different. His wife is really struggling emotionally and spiritually.


Sometimes it is those close to the person who struggle more. But it must be really hard on both of them. Do they have kids?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hugs to all, so glad we are functioning. Nice retreat, lovely desert, great sunrise/sunsets. Interesting didnt mind silence. Very glad Jane talked me into private room as i was at 6 pain level and up and down with colitis and sleep issues. Decided to pull a Thay (my NY version of emulating my beloved teacher Thich Nhat Hanh who is a poet and monk. Anyhoo pulling a Thay for me was hugging myself and saying to myself “dear one, I am here for you. I will support and protect you”. Now this is astoundingly radical as most of my life my talks to me body go “i dont care how you feel I am doing ....” Or “damn you aee ugly, fat, short, pugnosed etc”. Anyway it softened the pain a tad.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous advice. :sm24:


Obviously I've been where her son is now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you are right and she and the dog have moved elsewhere.


It would be a great relief indeed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy that it was so hard to get around, I guess you'd almost need GPS if the people that live there can't read maps.
> Yes strange that they drive on the left when both China and Portugal drive on the right, you'd think it would be the same as C & P.


I cannot function without my GPS! I have a horrible sense of direction!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think so. Just too expensive & the weather is so unpredictable this time of year.
I talk to her often


darowil said:


> Bonnie sorry to hear the news about Kathy. Will be able to go and see her again once you recover from surgery?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, I did. And I found out that the truck came back through town to drop the bench off at the warehouse. He could have come to my house. Now I'm going to ask my brother to pick it up.


How crazy was that?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's seems totally insane! I think the Justice system is broken. Recently there was a court case, 2 teenage girls were abused by the stepfather, they testified well in court but the incompetent prosecutor didn't ask the proper questions about DNA evidence, etc & the perv got off. Now there's talk he may go after custody of the 2 smaller children, (he's their father,) one of which is a girl. The mom is frantic.


Maatje said:


> I don't know. Depends on the state and the judge in the case. It's hard when a couple splits. One couple I know divorced. She's crazy and has even threatened to harm the kids. There are 6 of them. Judge awarded 3 to each parent. Who knows what the judge was thinking?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sometimes it is those close to the person who struggle more. But it must be really hard on both of them. Do they have kids?


4, ages 12-5


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


Glad you are recovering at last Denise.
Thank goodness you are your airconditioner running again. Sure need it.
We did comment on how the previous hottest day here had no airconditioning so wondered how they coped. Well sitting in the coolest part of the house and doing nothing is what Mum remembers. And as two days before that day they had broken the record for the hottest days the houses would have already been hot. Mind you we had the heat before it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Really strange day the weather was ok, so I took meds and then hauled in a woodbox full of wood for the stove. I also put a pile on the inside porch and some kindling to last us through a sudden storm, cleaned up the L.R. As I was taking care of the hens, one flew the coop and kept going. I called SIL, he was too busy painting baby room and it would take to long to get the hen in, so give it up. I tried and waited and finally found chick roosted in tree by the coop. I put some food on the stone step and opened the door (there were 2 chicks still in the house and the rest were in the yard.) I chased the chicken around toward the door and it went right in. Case closed and everyone will sleep better tonight. DH felt a little better by afternoon and ate a bowl of curry, rice, & yogurt. He hasn't complained since.
> Had long conversation with oldest son today through skype or some such program. He has secured his housing and some of his stuff is secured elsewhere in preparation to her being served papers. . . very sad. . . 2 people who have tried being married twice, but, can not live together. 3 little boys will suffer. I hope the division is amicable. and that I will still have 3 fine grandsons.


Always sad and hard when a marriage fails, but sometimes it just can't be avoided. Do hope things can be sorted out and that all involved have the boys best in mind and not themselves and that the boys can thrive in the new situation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> 4, ages 12-5


So hard on them as well. And with Mum struggling makes it even harder on them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear-hope that leg recovers well without getting infected.


Thankyou, I am keeping it covered and changing dressing everyday. It is still weeping a bit but the dressing let's it breathe so it will just take time.
It is over an inch across and blister was very full of fluid when it burst.

Temps into record books today, very warm in east of north island and in the South Island topping 35C with strong winds meaning a drought is taking shape for the farmers. Rivers are low and everyone praying no fire breakouts. Luckily it was ok here today 27C with a good breeze.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's true - the water table would go down pretty quick if it weren't for the snow and rain. we have had maybe a foot of snow so far this winter. i hope this week see the end of it. i'm tired of snow and definitely tired of the cold. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol! He knows you'll take good care of Simon while he's at work.
> I don't mind too much if we get some snow, we'll need the moisture come summer, but I sure don't need those super cold temps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you Denise - great news that you are feeling better. do stay cool in the heat wave you are experiencing. --- sam



nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that cold no - not very often. we do get a number of below zero days but that is usually in the single digits. --- sam



darowil said:


> Do you usually get that cold? I know Bonnie seems too often have -40. I wish I could send some of our heat (heading up again but 'only' to 38/100).
> You sure won't like that-hope you can manage to keep warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thankyou, I am keeping it covered and changing dressing everyday. It is still weeping a bit but the dressing let's it breathe so it will just take time.
> It is over an inch across and blister was very full of fluid when it burst.
> 
> Temps into record books today, very warm in east of north island and in the South Island topping 35C with strong winds meaning a drought is taking shape for the farmers. Rivers are low and everyone praying no fire breakouts. Luckily it was ok here today 27C with a good breeze.


We were about the same today. And tomorrows predicted 35 has dropped to 32 and Wednesdays 28 to 36. Somehow that 2 degrees sounds so much better. From 100 to mid 90s approximately.
In Cairns yesterday they had 281 mms rain! (11 inches). 650 mms this month. Whereas we have had none.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were about the same today. And tomorrows predicted 35 has dropped to 32 and Wednesdays 28 to 36. Somehow that 2 degrees sounds so much better. From 100 to mid 90s approximately.
> In Cairns yesterday they had 281 mms rain! (11 inches). 650 mms this month. Whereas we have had none.


Weird weather patterns. That is a lot of rain for one area. 
Our relatives in Nelson today hit 33C which is a record for them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


So glad to hear that you are finally home and on the mend take care Denise????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


So glad to hear you are back home, and pain free- that must be amazing.
We are copping your heatwave - now. But at 29*C probably tomorrow no where near as bad, by the time it reaches us- although parts of the South Island did get up around 35*C today.
In the heat of summer mindless garter stitch is my favourite, I have completed around 9 dishrags now- to go to Normaedern's David in North Wales.
Also very glad the Air Conditioning is functioning again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> apparently (I don't really know) 9yr old has asked to live with his father. How old do kids need to be to choose before a judge? Does anyone know?


Don't know about the States, but Mwyffanwy was 15 before she was listened to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are also on the mend & good the A/C is working so you're more comfortable. I hope you are back to normal soon.
> I slept like the dead last night & feel pretty good today. Incisions still sore bu better each day.


Glad things are improving!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Neither the Boiled Fruit Cake nor the easy peasy one are heavy. I don't like the proper fruit cakes used for Christmas cakes and wedding cakes but these two are much nicer IMHO. However I don't do them often as I avoid cooking cakes too often and while nice for fruit cakes still not my favourite cakes.


Knowing who would inevitably be the one eating cake- I avoid making any unless I am absolutely craving a sugar fix!
Maybe once or twice in the last four years- at Christmas I would probably opt for a few Mince Pies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It would be a great relief indeed.


No sign of any of them today- just the rubbish they have left behind- Ringo was very good when I walked him- remembered the drill well. Dogs do seem to work well with consistency in handling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


A beautiful scene but I wouldn't want to be living there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


Glad to hear you're making a good recovery. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Adding my condolences to those with losses. Blessings to Marianne & mom,Bonnie's cousin, all others in need. Seems we have quite a cluster right now, so perhaps a {{{{Group Hug}}}} is in order.


Ditto and count me in on the much needed hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


Thats a beautiful picture julie , I really miss the snowy frozen winters of Sweden , the air is so fresh and crisp and if the sun was out just beautiful winter weather


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> A beautiful scene but I wouldn't want to be living there.


It's like everything Angela, you aclimatise I am not sure I have ever fully adjusted to heat!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it seems the weather reporters can never get it quite right - i think the constant c hanging is them covering their butts. --- sam


Absolutely! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats a beautiful picture julie , I really miss the snowy frozen winters of Sweden , the air is so fresh and crisp and if the sun was out just beautiful winter weather


As a child I used to love waking to the hush of a morning when the snow has fallen overnight, I would tiptoe to the window, the only marks on the pristine surface were the prints of a few birds.
I did not enjoy the trudge to school one morning, I was seven, my brothers just five. It was a real blizzard, the school bus could not get down the Pass of Rowardennan, so mum made us walk the nearly two miles to school. It was hard as the little boys had never had to walk so far, especially in a white out. Quite disorienting I know it was a relief when we finally started to approach the settlement and I could recognise some of the driveways. Then Alexander kept his snowsuit on, but when he went to the loo, the zip caught the skin at his neck, and dad had to rush from Stirling to take him to the Glasgow Infirmary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Weird weather patterns. That is a lot of rain for one area.
> Our relatives in Nelson today hit 33C which is a record for them.


According to the weather app while a lot for January it is no where near the wettest. And the locals expect to be cut off at least once a year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


That is a wonderful photo. While white plenty of shades. The trees look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a wonderful photo. While white plenty of shades. The trees look great.


It is rather superb!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I needed to mow the lawn but couldn't find the battery for the mower. So rang David and after running through all the places and not being to see I suggested we switched on Facetime so David could see where I was looking. Did find it somewhere nowhere near where He thought it would be. I remembered a box he had left for me and wondered if it was in there.It can't stay in the shed with the mower as the battery can't take extremes of temperature so just as well it wasn't there this week!
Anyway we had a great idea of me looking at the place he has. All one room but more space than we had here and fine for just him for 6 months-and better organised as well. Has a lounge, kitchen, table and chairs, bed so He is very happy with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I needed to mow the lawn but couldn't find the battery for the mower. So rang David and after running through all the places and not being to see I suggested we switched on Facetime so David could see where I was looking. Did find it somewhere nowhere near where He thought it would be. I remembered a box he had left for me and wondered if it was in there.It can't stay in the shed with the mower as the battery can't take extremes of temperature so just as well it wasn't there this week!
> Anyway we had a great idea of me looking at the place he has. All one room but more space than we had here and fine for just him for 6 months-and better organised as well. Has a lounge, kitchen, table and chairs, bed so He is very happy with it.


That is good he likes his quarters!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 36. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 36. Goodnight everyone.


Sleep well- not like me - in the heat- so hard to rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this image of Alpacas in their natural habitat in Peru, on Kate Davies' Blog- thought I would share it!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

P


Swedenme said:


> Thats a beautiful picture julie , I really miss the snowy frozen winters of Sweden , the air is so fresh and crisp and if the sun was out just beautiful winter weather


I woke up to that quiet pristine beauty of new snow. Don't know how much we got overnight, but looks like about 8". Snow removal contractor has done a quick drive through parking lots and driveways. Now we have three days of very cold temps predicted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I saved a free pattern to my PInterest sight. It was a crochet donkey toy with blanket & saddle, very colorful. It was removed from my Pinterest by someone official, said it was not anything wrong that I had done by pinning it. Does anyone have this free pattern or know how I can get it????? I tried looking for it elsewhere and could only find a picture not free directions.
> I wanted to make it to go with a book I purchased for our soon to be grandson. The book is "The Wonky Donkey". It was one of those Aragarami (sp?) crochet small toys. Thanks in advance


If it was removed, most likely it was for copy write issues with someone else posting the pattern that shouldn't have. Nothing you did wrong.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will have to take the granchildren, maybe York railway museum since E loves trains , the big hall were all the old steam trains are is amazing you dont realize how big they were till you go and stand near them , you can spend hours there lots to do and sometimes Thomas and friends turn up and on the plus side its free too , there is a road train that goes from the museum to York Minister


I'd love to take that train.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to see Matthew's latest. Enjoy watching his work progress.
Julie, so sorry your heat doesn't let you sleep well. Glad you and Ringo got to do walking and that he behaved himself admirably.
Hoping for healing blessings for those just recovering.
Darowil, hoping you can stay cool in your terrible heat. For those in the arctic vortex, stay inside and stay warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful shot that is; did make me shiver though!


Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie good that you and Ringo were able to have a nice walk.

I was up until 2 a.m. knitting and playing a computer game. Just wasn't tired. Went on to bed finally and still had trouble falling asleep. Got up around 8:30 this morning and am so tired; definitely see a nap in my future.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for sharing Matthew’s drawing always enjoy seeing his work.
Julie, glad you and Ringo got to walk. Poor Maya hasnt walked for 4 days as i was away. Will walk today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ????????


I've got 10 and the only emogi's I get are the ones shown below "quote reply"
as smileys.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I needed to mow the lawn but couldn't find the battery for the mower. So rang David and after running through all the places and not being to see I suggested we switched on Facetime so David could see where I was looking. Did find it somewhere nowhere near where He thought it would be. I remembered a box he had left for me and wondered if it was in there.It can't stay in the shed with the mower as the battery can't take extremes of temperature so just as well it wasn't there this week!
> Anyway we had a great idea of me looking at the place he has. All one room but more space than we had here and fine for just him for 6 months-and better organised as well. Has a lounge, kitchen, table and chairs, bed so He is very happy with it.


Davids living quarters sound perfect for him , one thing i dont miss is mowing the lawn , its boring going up and down up and down , wonder if I can learn to knit at the same time ????, was amazed while out on the motorway to see a young man driving a van with his arms on steering wheel and texting , where is a police car when you need one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I've got 10 and the only emogi's I get are the ones shown below "quote reply"
> as smileys.


Check your keyboard settings Liz you might get them that way , I know thats how i got loads when on the ipad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> P
> 
> I woke up to that quiet pristine beauty of new snow. Don't know how much we got overnight, but looks like about 8". Snow removal contractor has done a quick drive through parking lots and driveways. Now we have three days of very cold temps predicted.


We used to live just by the edge of a forest so it used to be perfect to get wrapped up and go for long walks


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great drawing. So lifelike it is almost as if they are talking to you.


Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


That ìs looking fantastic Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'd love to take that train.


Lol me too , son says Im a big kid and know way was he getting on it , fine with me ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Admin is asking for volunteer mods to help with the day to day running of kp , if anyone is interested ,Title is Changes to administration and its in general chit chat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hugs to all, so glad we are functioning. Nice retreat, lovely desert, great sunrise/sunsets. Interesting didnt mind silence. Very glad Jane talked me into private room as i was at 6 pain level and up and down with colitis and sleep issues. Decided to pull a Thay (my NY version of emulating my beloved teacher Thich Nhat Hanh who is a poet and monk. Anyhoo pulling a Thay for me was hugging myself and saying to myself "dear one, I am here for you. I will support and protect you". Now this is astoundingly radical as most of my life my talks to me body go "i dont care how you feel I am doing ...." Or "damn you aee ugly, fat, short, pugnosed etc". Anyway it softened the pain a tad.


I'm glad you pulled a Thay, because while you may not be Tall in stature, you *are* beautiful. Great that it lessened the pain a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Obviously I've been where her son is now!


Such a hard situation to be in. Thankfully, Christopher's dad wasn't abusive or anything, he was just a non-entity really, no personality whatsoever, and thankfully, Tom didn't really want any responsibility.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I cannot function without my GPS! I have a horrible sense of direction!


 :sm04: I'm better now than I used to be, but I do love my GPS, Marla on the other hand, can get lost using GPS, once she's been someplace she usually remembers how to get there though, so that's a plus. Since I don't drive much, I _need_ GPS. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's seems totally insane! I think the Justice system is broken. Recently there was a court case, 2 teenage girls were abused by the stepfather, they testified well in court but the incompetent prosecutor didn't ask the proper questions about DNA evidence, etc & the perv got off. Now there's talk he may go after custody of the 2 smaller children, (he's their father,) one of which is a girl. The mom is frantic.


That's just plain scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> 4, ages 12-5


It has to be so terribly hard on the children too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's true - the water table would go down pretty quick if it weren't for the snow and rain. we have had maybe a foot of snow so far this winter. i hope this week see the end of it. i'm tired of snow and definitely tired of the cold. --- sam


Yes, we definitely need more snow, but if I could have snow and 50 f degrees at the same time, I wouldn't mind so much. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were about the same today. And tomorrows predicted 35 has dropped to 32 and Wednesdays 28 to 36. Somehow that 2 degrees sounds so much better. From 100 to mid 90s approximately.
> In Cairns yesterday they had 281 mms rain! (11 inches). 650 mms this month. Whereas we have had none.


That's a quite a bit of rain, wow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No sign of any of them today- just the rubbish they have left behind- Ringo was very good when I walked him- remembered the drill well. Dogs do seem to work well with consistency in handling.


Good and great!!! They are like us, creatures of habit I think. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


Isn't that beautiful! Cold looking, but beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Gizmo and Bailey decided to have a go, a bit ago when I let them out, they got stuck, but boy, when they saw the pitcher of cold water coming their way, the managed to get unhooked quite fast. :sm23: Never even had to get them wet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto and count me in on the much needed hugs.


HUGS from me too!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Admin is asking for volunteer mods to help with the day to day running of kp , if anyone is interested ,Title is Changes to administration and its in general chit chat


Thank you for pointing this out. I have added my comments to it. Do hope they find the right person to take it on. I see some have stepped up, so for everyone's peace of mind this needs to be done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I needed to mow the lawn but couldn't find the battery for the mower. So rang David and after running through all the places and not being to see I suggested we switched on Facetime so David could see where I was looking. Did find it somewhere nowhere near where He thought it would be. I remembered a box he had left for me and wondered if it was in there.It can't stay in the shed with the mower as the battery can't take extremes of temperature so just as well it wasn't there this week!
> Anyway we had a great idea of me looking at the place he has. All one room but more space than we had here and fine for just him for 6 months-and better organised as well. Has a lounge, kitchen, table and chairs, bed so He is very happy with it.


Isn't technology wonderful in some applications, great that you were able to find the battery, and cool that you were able to see David's living digs. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this image of Alpacas in their natural habitat in Peru, on Kate Davies' Blog- thought I would share it!


Awe, sweater, socks, mitts... :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> P
> 
> I woke up to that quiet pristine beauty of new snow. Don't know how much we got overnight, but looks like about 8". Snow removal contractor has done a quick drive through parking lots and driveways. Now we have three days of very cold temps predicted.


Wow! Good that he got out so early to get everything cleared.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


Awe, what personality he puts into them. I love the bow tie too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've got 10 and the only emogi's I get are the ones shown below "quote reply"
> as smileys.


???? That's no fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. I have added my comments to it. Do hope they find the right person to take it on. I see some have stepped up, so for everyone's peace of mind this needs to be done.


I sure hope none of the nasty's get involved in that part.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. I have added my comments to it. Do hope they find the right person to take it on. I see some have stepped up, so for everyone's peace of mind this needs to be done.


Hopefully out of the ones that do put there name forward Admin will choose people who are impartial and not ones who have participated in all the nastiness that has happened on kp


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully out of the ones that do put there name forward Admin will choose people who are impartial and not ones who have participated in all the nastiness that has happened on kp


I hope so too. It will be interesting to see how things turn out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good and great!!! They are like us, creatures of habit I think. ????


They do seem to like one to follow 'rules', certainly that is , I am fairly sure, how I taught Ringo and Rufus to tolerate each other. I had to become 'Pack Leader'.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

W


Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


Beautiful work, Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that beautiful! Cold looking, but beautiful.


That is for real!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. There is a fish restaurant in Berkeley with lots of interconnected rooms. My DD and i can get lost going from table to restroom and back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, sweater, socks, mitts... :sm04:


 :sm14: :sm24: !!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great photo, Julie, but it's not that cold there, you can't walk on the water????????


Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Knit one sock past toe decreases while at retreat, had my friend try it on. Good thing i didnt kitchner need another 1/2 inch! So knit 2nd sock past heel. Will get to past toe decreases and have her try on again and hopefully it will fit and i can just tink 1st sock to beginning of decreases but add 1/2 inch before decreases. Fortunately i brought 2 circular sock needles so easy for her to try on and i had needles for 2nd sock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Our predicted high today has crept up to 30degrees Celsius, I plan on sitting it out at home! So important to remember to keep drinking. Running short of cotton again, which is a bit annoying, maybe I will just watch a bit of t.v.. . Far too hot to risk the walk home, if I were to go to the library, I finished my library book last night. Great though that I have worked out how to overcome the problems I had experienced when trying to read.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. There is a fish restaurant in Berkeley with lots of interconnected rooms. My DD and i can get lost going from table to restroom and back.


Lol, I always get lost when I go to the hospitals to visit, I can't figure out which way to go, you'd think I'd learn to read the signs. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photo, Julie, but it's not that cold there, you can't walk on the water????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Knit one sock past toe decreases while at retreat, had my friend try it on. Good thing i didnt kitchner need another 1/2 inch! So knit 2nd sock past heel. Will get to past toe decreases and have her try on again and hopefully it will fit and i can just tink 1st sock to beginning of decreases but add 1/2 inch before decreases. Fortunately i brought 2 circular sock needles so easy for her to try on and i had needles for 2nd sock.


Great that she was able to try on, you're zipping right along on them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our predicted high today has crept up to 30degrees Celsius, I plan on sitting it out at home! So important to remember to keep drinking. Running short of cotton again, which is a bit annoying, maybe I will just watch a bit of t.v.. . Far too hot to risk the walk home, if I were to go to the library, I finished my library book last night. Great though that I have worked out how to overcome the problems I had experienced when trying to read.


I think staying in is a fabulous idea. It is good that you've been able to get back to your reading again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up here, I got up at 5 am to get David off to work, then went back to bed with the dogs at about 6 am, got back up at 8, managed to do my yoga and have breakfast, so I think I'll go finish organizing the dinning room, I tore down the 20 gal fish tank and put it in the garage, since we don't have anymore fish in it. Amazing amount of room I now have in there, there was something I was going to do after that but now I can't even begin to remember, I think it was something in the basement. It'll come to me eventually. See you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully admin will carefully check out the volunteers before giving them any power.


Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope none of the nasty's get involved in that part.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, dang, even if you remember what you wanted to do, forget it quickly! You already out in a full day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


Great news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Last night DH was over at the neighbors, when he went to come home it was storming so bad he had them phone to make sure he got home.. this morning the sun is shining beautifully.
My surgeons office got us out of bed this morning, I had left a message on Friday to make an appointment to get my staples out on Thursday, they phoned at 8:15????
My travel agent called me this morning too, she says if the doctor says I’m all healed up before my trip I will have no trouble with the travel insurance ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Agree. Also hope admin will have final say in all big/important decisions. Letting monitors weed out possible problems and issues.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully admin will carefully check out the volunteers before giving them any power.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


Thanks for posting Gwen.

Mathew, I love the cheeky expressions on their faces.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, YEAH.
Bonnie, YEAH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photo, Julie, but it's not that cold there, you can't walk on the water????????


!!!!! :sm24: At least not for very long, Bonnie! Don't forget that the Sport of Curling originates in Scotland- so the ice does have to be thick enough for play, every so often in winter.
Even here, in the Maniatoto and Ida Valleys, the dams and ponds freeze hard enough in some winters for Curling to happen. It used to be that the call would go out through the country when the ice was thick enough, but I see now that Naseby has a year round Curling Stadium- sort of destroys the mystique!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Snow has gone...about 5" where I am, they say. All is quiet but the bad cold is coming. I may not get out of the house until the weekend!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think staying in is a fabulous idea. It is good that you've been able to get back to your reading again.


 :sm24: It has been a real breakthrough- the realisation that I could do it lying down- just no good when trying to sit up, and read!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news!


 :sm24: Got out, and home again safely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> !!!!! :sm24: At least not for very long, Bonnie! Don't forget that the Sport of Curling originates in Scotland- so the ice does have to be thick enough for play, every so often in winter.
> Even here, in the Maniatoto and Ida Valleys, the dams and ponds freeze hard enough in some winters for Curling to happen. It used to be that the call would go out through the country when the ice was thick enough, but I see now that Naseby has a year round Curling Stadium- sort of destroys the mystique!


Dont forget short cuts when the lakes are frozen , Instead of a 30 minute walk only 15 . Important when you are a teenager and running late ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Got out, and home again safely!


Good for you, and good you have discovered a great way to read again. Did you stop at the library and check out a new book? Were you able to get some more cotton or other yarn? 
We did our 30 minute plus dog walk as the weather is a nice 45 degrees F, is that about 7 C? Only one little yippy dog on our way and he was the neighbor's Willie, a mite of a dog on a leash so no problem. He was well confined and he has yipped at Penny so often that she mostly ignores him. Now to get back to the knitting and flies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and i had our walk. Cloudy, looks like another storm front coming in. Going to go to jacuzzi then meditate, then nap. Have chicken soup on for lunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully admin will carefully check out the volunteers before giving them any power.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Got out, and home again safely!


Great. At long last . You must be so relieved. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, dang, even if you remember what you wanted to do, forget it quickly! You already out in a full day.


Lol! I have managed to get the dinning room sorted, I need to get a shelf to put up under the tv, so that I can move the thingy that the dvd and modem are sitting on. Marla's heading this way in a while, we have guitar and want to go to the gym first, so want to make sure we have enough time. I have to say, I'm really enjoying this gym and all the equipment, I'm really trying to stay as motivated today as I was yesterday and tomorrow as much as today, and so on, one day at a time, but with the big picture in focus. 
I'm going to practice guitar for a bit before Marla gets here, Mustang Sally, so I'll see you all this evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night DH was over at the neighbors, when he went to come home it was storming so bad he had them phone to make sure he got home.. this morning the sun is shining beautifully.
> My surgeons office got us out of bed this morning, I had left a message on Friday to make an appointment to get my staples out on Thursday, they phoned at 8:15????
> My travel agent called me this morning too, she says if the doctor says I'm all healed up before my trip I will have no trouble with the travel insurance ????????


 :sm06: I'm glad he made it safe.

That's great! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont forget short cuts when the lakes are frozen , Instead of a 30 minute walk only 15 . Important when you are a teenager and running late ð


I do remember a very long walk home from the boat ramps and piers down by the Loch front right in Balmaha, around the Loch edge, this involved quite a trek around a promontory that heads right out into the Loch. That winter the Loch had frozen several metres out, quite thick enough to take our weight, all four of us, Mum, me and both boys. Not a short cut at all!
That same winter Dad got his skis out, and gave me a trial on the front of the skis, down a small hill over the road. We also took a trip through to the Campsie Hills, it was a real trudge up hill- no ski lifts then!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


Matthew is such an awesome artist!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good for you, and good you have discovered a great way to read again. Did you stop at the library and check out a new book? Were you able to get some more cotton or other yarn?
> We did our 30 minute plus dog walk as the weather is a nice 45 degrees F, is that about 7 C? Only one little yippy dog on our way and he was the neighbor's Willie, a mite of a dog on a leash so no problem. He was well confined and he has yipped at Penny so often that she mostly ignores him. Now to get back to the knitting and flies.


Thank you Joyce! 
Did not attempt to head out to town, far too hot! 
I will have to wait till my next pay, before I buy any more yarn.
That is good that Penny has learned to ignore the yippy dog.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Such a hard situation to be in. Thankfully, Christopher's dad wasn't abusive or anything, he was just a non-entity really, no personality whatsoever, and thankfully, Tom didn't really want any responsibility.


I've gone through divorce twice. Neither physically abusive, but both were mentally abusive. DD's dad was the worst. Lots of mind games. He died in 2001. Really hurt DD, and wasn't the relief I'd hoped. He definitely was put on the pedestal! Every year around his birthday, which was also his death, his other 2 wives write glowing tributes. I keep off FB at that time. I do not share their feelings! Sadly, I'm the one that is right! He really was an ahole!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great. At long last . You must be so relieved. ????


Thank you! It certainly has taken a long time. We had a doddle again this morning about half eight- definitely warming up already- not good to walk him in the evening because the footpaths hold all the heat, even if there is a breeze by then.
No sign of any of the neighbourhood dogs, although sometimes we have 'intruders'- probably people walking bitches away from their own territory when they know her season is due. Have not seen the ones Ringo charged back in October (I think) since.

He was off leash, spotted them from half way down the driveway- a charged full tilt- totally ignoring any command- straight across the road in front of a car coming downhill.

Not our finest moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've gone through divorce twice. Neither physically abusive, but both were mentally abusive. DD's dad was the worst. Lots of mind games. He died in 2001. Really hurt DD, and wasn't the relief I'd hoped. He definitely was put on the pedestal! Every year around his birthday, which was also his death, his other 2 wives write glowing tributes. I keep off FB at that time. I do not share their feelings! Sadly, I'm the one that is right! He really was an ahole!


I can really sympathise with this- Pammie- even though I've only been through it the once-
can be a bit galling how the girls end up idolising their dads and land all the blame at their mother's feet.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can really sympathise with this- Pammie- even though I've only been through it the once-
> can be a bit galling how the girls end up idolising their dads and land all the blame at their mother's feet.


That is so true! I do think my DD realizes now that her dad wasn't as wonderful as she thought!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Having to replace the pool cleaner. Was hoping for no unexpected expenses for a few months, but not in the cards. May have a little pity party, get a glass of wine, and then start a baby afghan for a shower on the 9th. Not sure if I will have time to do it or not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is so true! I do think my DD realizes now that her dad wasn't as wonderful as she thought!


I really wish mine would get to that point! She's 44 now, and I hold out little hope of change.
There was a photo on Facebook of her all dressed up for the DGD's Birthday, with Bronwen's Half-brother.
I think that is part of the problem- that her father has provided her with another sibling.
It does get my goat that Christopher's assaults on me, and emotional and intellectual abuse are not recognised by her in any form, her last comment on the dysfunctional family she grew up in- was the claim that it was all my fault, and that I never took responsibility for having caused it all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Having to replace the pool cleaner. Was hoping for no unexpected expenses for a few months, but not in the cards. May have a little pity party, get a glass of wine, and then start a baby afghan for a shower on the 9th. Not sure if I will have time to do it or not!


Judging from my brother Alastair's experience with their pool- it is a very expensive 'hobby'!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - what a contrast of whites - the mountains are beautiful - beautiful picture - i think if you were standing beside the trees you would be in total silence. it would be worth the trip. thanks for sharing Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to be the shepherd. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Found this image of Alpacas in their natural habitat in Peru, on Kate Davies' Blog- thought I would share it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Got out, and home again safely!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Took DH to Dr for 3 month follow up today, all is going well. Now I need to follow up on Wednesday for last week as I saw a different provider. The muscle relaxer amt is good but wears off before 8 hrs. I asked if I could take every 6 hrs & was given the go ahead. She was going to prescribe 1 every 8 hours, When I said I need to be alert to take care of DH she cut the dose in half 1/2 every 8 hours. So I take one and a half a day. By changing I take 2 pills a day, not very much more but, just a little more to keep it overlapping in my system. I wanted to do some sewing but was so tired when I got home that I fell asleep for 2 hr nap. It is getting dark at 5 instead of 4 now. woohoo! The days are getting longer. YES! Maybe get some sewing done this evening, maybe not. . .who cares when you feel relieved of pain. 
I went out to the community breakfast this morning by myself. I had a good time, even if I showed up at the end. When I got home DH was not ready for the day as he decided that he didn't have to. Aide didn't know what to do. She is good but, only 25, and had never had to coax anyone before. I got him in to the bathroom and stripped and she took over. He took his bath and was cleaned up to go to the Dr. I had to laugh as he has decided to apply resistance and see where he gets. (Just like a 2 year old). 5:10 and it is dark outside.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for the snow pick of the loch Julie. Very lovely.
Joy, glad the retreat was a positive quiet experience and a good walk today with Maya. Bet she was glad to have Mom back.
Clouding up for next storm due Wednesday. Well, we have had 3 fab days in a row, so I promise not to complain. Especially with so many in the deep freeze. Cuddle up and keep warm.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really wish mine would get to that point! She's 44 now, and I hold out little hope of change.
> There was a photo on Facebook of her all dressed up for the DGD's Birthday, with Bronwen's Half-brother.
> I think that is part of the problem- that her father has provided her with another sibling.
> It does get my goat that Christopher's assaults on me, and emotional and intellectual abuse are not recognised by her in any form, her last comment on the dysfunctional family she grew up in- was the claim that it was all my fault, and that I never took responsibility for having caused it all.


I'm really sorry that you have had to go through that. It is never easy, but I'm happy that you have been able to deal with it regardless how it makes you feel. You are a strong woman, and hopefully, she will understand the reality one day.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Judging from my brother Alastair's experience with their pool- it is a very expensive 'hobby'!


So true, but very expensive to fill in with dirt! I've had it since 1978, so no telling how much money I've put into it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Our temperature has dropped. Nothing like most of you are experiencing! My heart goes out to all of you that have the extremely bitter weather. Stay inside and stay warm!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The service was fairly short for my aunt; the reverend asked people to come up and speak...I wanted to but didn't think I could get through it. My aunt had made flowers for quite some time (she made them out of coffee filters!) and someone had set up a table with them and a sign saying take one--I have a couple of beautiful bouquets already but collected a spray of roses that I will put in my wall display with the artificial vines--I will get a photo when it's all arranged.

I saw people I haven't seen in many years (decades for some!) and there's talk of organizing a family reunion this year. We did not go to the cemetery but instead went to get some lunch and then home. It's raining again now and if it keeps up, we will have snow in the morning, as it's getting cold (tomorrow and Wednesday are to be our super cold days--bleah).

I do hope Tash has moved and Bronx has truly gone.

Sending healing energy to all in need. Now to keep reading to catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is he making? --- sam


He was sorting and trying to straighten a tent frame--we aren't quite done with it yet but there are fewer bent pieces than we feared.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Our temperature has dropped. Nothing like most of you are experiencing! My heart goes out to all of you that have the extremely bitter weather. Stay inside and stay warm!


Tomorrow am the wind chill is expected to be -65F in Bemidji, MN. Schools in Minneapolis will be closed for the next two days die to the very cold temps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - what a contrast of whites - the mountains are beautiful - beautiful picture - i think if you were standing beside the trees you would be in total silence. it would be worth the trip. thanks for sharing Julie.


Glen Coe, of which the Rannoch Moor is part, is lovely, and awe inspiring at the same time. I do remember you saying how much you. Love the thought living somewhere there . 
Maybe you recall the Island of Ailsa Craig (?sp) that you thought you might like to live on?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want to be the shepherd. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent. --- sam


It's making life so much more bearable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you for the snow pick of the loch Julie. Very lovely.
> Joy, glad the retreat was a positive quiet experience and a good walk today with Maya. Bet she was glad to have Mom back.
> Clouding up for next storm due Wednesday. Well, we have had 3 fab days in a row, so I promise not to complain. Especially with so many in the deep freeze. Cuddle up and keep warm.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Now I'm being called a "chicken wrangler". When I went to the coop today, I waited until dark and they were all roosted. No one flew the coop, thank goodness. lol. I will need to check again before the oncoming storm. I can leave enough feed and water for 2 days at a time. If I don't check everyday the eggs are wasted as they freeze. They are so cute and fun to watch in good weather.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, i missed Maya too! Glad i got to attend retreat. But, she sleeps curled up with her back against mine whicj provides heat and comfort! She is laying along side of me in bed as i write. She was happy i made chicken soup as she gets the skin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Beautifully neat stitches - looks machine made! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, dang that is brutally cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm really sorry that you have had to go through that. It is never easy, but I'm happy that you have been able to deal with it regardless how it makes you feel. You are a strong woman, and hopefully, she will understand the reality one day.


She's leaving it very late! I was 39, when mum died aged 75. , I'm now 72 to her 44. I do despair sometimes, but on the other hand, the conversation we had on Sunday morning went rather well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your hat looks great a Tami , do you want to finish mine there are only a few rows left on one and I'm about halfway with the other one so it wont take you long :sm04: ,


It would take longer to get here and back than for you to finish them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so glad this has happened. Hoping that wherever they have gone it is nowhere near where you are. Perhaps Tash finally realized his dog was no longer welcome in the neighborhood.
> Beautiful hat, Tami. I am amazed at how neat your stripes are and how even you knit.
> l printed the cordon bleu casserole recipe. Shall am excited to try it.
> Hoping you are staying warm in the cold regions, and those in the heat will have a temperature modulation.


Thank you. The yarn is by Red Heart and is already made to stripe like that in team colors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good morning. . .got up early for each to get a bath in before Church and S.S. Made tea & toast and DH says he doesn't feel well. Won't even touch tea or toast.
> So, we stay home again today as it seems to be his stomach. There is enough going around out there so don't want to pick up anything else.
> I sorted project pieces last night.(Aide picked everything up and stuffed it in baskets because she thought it looked better) It did look better, just not organized into piles of project stuff. A quiet day would be fine with me.


Hope DH feels better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


Good news


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope that all the healings are right on target. {{{{{hugs}}}}} to all facing these terrible cold blasts. Make sure you are prepared in time , so you won't need to go out. I make sure to let all providers know that I am not willing to risk life and limb for any appointment, so they won't expect me in bad weather. I'll have to get milk etc tomorrow before it starts here. two meetings tomorrow. . .Fiber Arts Tuesday and a special class at another Library called "Art of Letters" No idea what it is but hope it is fun. The teacher was in the last class that I took on drawing and watercolor. Half of the last class are signed up for this.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good news


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, dang, even if you remember what you wanted to do, forget it quickly! You already out in a full day.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You are so funny Joy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another wonderful WIP from Matthew! Love it!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Need to make dinner and see if I get energy to get something done tonight. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just seeing this on the news tonight; unreal! Hope you don't need to go out and that all "your girls" will stay safe and warm. 
I'm assuming classes at the University will also be cancelled.


machriste said:


> Tomorrow am the wind chill is expected to be -65F in Bemidji, MN. Schools in Minneapolis will be closed for the next two days die to the very cold temps.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


That is wonderful news!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alice (Weimaraner mix) sleeps the same way with DH and I.


sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, i missed Maya too! Glad i got to attend retreat. But, she sleeps curled up with her back against mine whicj provides heat and comfort! She is laying along side of me in bed as i write. She was happy i made chicken soup as she gets the skin.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was just seeing this on the news tonight; unreal! Hope you don't need to go out and that all "your girls" will stay safe and warm.
> I'm assuming classes at the University will also be cancelled.


Never! The girls were talking about that at dinner tonight. When temps get so low, exposed skin gets frostbite in 10 minutes. On this large campus, it would be rare that you could walk from one class to another in 10 minutes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


So happy they were able to find and fix the problem so quickly. Recuperation from a hospital stay is still needed (for both of them).


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope all stay safe from frostbite. The nat'l news had a sad outcome to a young man who left home after a dispute with his parents. He was found within 1.5 miles of home and died overnight of hyperthermia. So Sad over a cell phone. He didn't get far either. Bitter cold can be the enemy as well as the fiery heat. Please do not be lax be prepared. . . enough sadness to go around on here, prayers for you all.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sorry for duplicate, wasn't sure that I pushed send or not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute, cute, cute! You've really done some nice knitting. Stripes look great!


Thank you, but the yarn did the stripes!

Speaking of weather,. It's 38 F now, at just before 8pm. 24 hours from now it's to be 8F!!! And windy but not blowing a hooley yet


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Adding my condolences to those with losses. Blessings to Marianne & mom,Bonnie's cousin, all others in need. Seems we have quite a cluster right now, so perhaps a {{{{Group Hug}}}} is in order.


I'm in! ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Condolences on the loss of your friend's DD.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you hot pot owners or wanna be owners - your questions answwered. --- sam
> 
> http://www.myrecipes.com/how-to/top-instant-pot-questions?hid=8554202e6095e12b50ad0facca70ade516397a90&did=332104-20190127&utm_campaign=well-done_newsletter&utm_source=myrecipes.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=012719&cid=332104&mid=18080310253


Thanks Sam. I've book marked it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The year I left home winter was particularly bad, the road to the farm blew in so hard it took a Cat to open it. My brother & sister went across the lake on the skidoo to school for 6 weeks. I was so homesick & couldn't come home.


Swedenme said:


> Dont forget short cuts when the lakes are frozen , Instead of a 30 minute walk only 15 . Important when you are a teenager and running late ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got about two inches of fresh snow last evening - the last i heard it was 10°F so it isn't going to melt anytime soon. it's nice to have the bright sunlight though. it is heating up my living room quite nicely.
> 
> tami - i did want to comment on your stocking cap. the first thing i noticed was how lovely the ribbing was and how even the stitches were. love the stripes.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sam. The yarn does the stripes. Hope everyone is well again soon. Stay warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DB in Whitefish has had one of those awful colds. Has to keep going out and using his snowblower, so hard to get rid of it I guess. Then, he cleared the driveway, took off to town for cough syrup and got stuck at the T at the end of his road on to the through road. He did the rock the car back and forth thing which didn't work. Got out with his floor mats, put one behind each rear tire, and backed right out. A trick he learned from someone at work a few years ago. May help you snow bunnies should you ever get stuck (hope not!!) 70 F here right now, rain due Wednesday.


I bought new ones a few weeks ago. I just told DH a few days ago that I need to throw the old ones in the back just in case!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need to get him one of these so he can practise at home , I'm sure the dogs would help him :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonderful that you. Got to catch up with some family that you've not seen in years, one of the "good " things that come from a funeral.
Nice to have the flowers as a remembrance of her.


Sorlenna said:


> The service was fairly short for my aunt; the reverend asked people to come up and speak...I wanted to but didn't think I could get through it. My aunt had made flowers for quite some time (she made them out of coffee filters!) and someone had set up a table with them and a sign saying take one--I have a couple of beautiful bouquets already but collected a spray of roses that I will put in my wall display with the artificial vines--I will get a photo when it's all arranged.
> 
> I saw people I haven't seen in many years (decades for some!) and there's talk of organizing a family reunion this year. We did not go to the cemetery but instead went to get some lunch and then home. It's raining again now and if it keeps up, we will have snow in the morning, as it's getting cold (tomorrow and Wednesday are to be our super cold days--bleah).
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


I'm so glad you are doing better and are home. Also glad to hear your aircon is fixed! How is your DH doing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you get to stay home until it warms up.
We've had several days that the buses didn't run due to the cold but the schools always stay open & people can choose to drive their kids to school.


machriste said:


> Tomorrow am the wind chill is expected to be -65F in Bemidji, MN. Schools in Minneapolis will be closed for the next two days die to the very cold temps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great news.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Really strange day the weather was ok, so I took meds and then hauled in a woodbox full of wood for the stove. I also put a pile on the inside porch and some kindling to last us through a sudden storm, cleaned up the L.R. As I was taking care of the hens, one flew the coop and kept going. I called SIL, he was too busy painting baby room and it would take to long to get the hen in, so give it up. I tried and waited and finally found chick roosted in tree by the coop. I put some food on the stone step and opened the door (there were 2 chicks still in the house and the rest were in the yard.) I chased the chicken around toward the door and it went right in. Case closed and everyone will sleep better tonight. DH felt a little better by afternoon and ate a bowl of curry, rice, & yogurt. He hasn't complained since.
> Had long conversation with oldest son today through skype or some such program. He has secured his housing and some of his stuff is secured elsewhere in preparation to her being served papers. . . very sad. . . 2 people who have tried being married twice, but, can not live together. 3 little boys will suffer. I hope the division is amicable. and that I will still have 3 fine grandsons.


Glad you could get the chicken back in the coop. And that your DH is feeling better. So sad DS and wife. Can't make it. But with the way it sounds her mental state is, a good thing that your DS is divorcing her again. I hope he is patitioning for custody of the boys. The boys have had a good influence from you and DH, and their dad. That is a good start for them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Left my home around 10am drove to the other house, as I was approaching the Bloor exit I could see the snow coming across from the lake direction and thought to myself, please, please wait till I’m home, lol! Well it did! 
I was able to unload my auto, shovel a path to the side and back doors plus the front steps and porch. Put salt on the steps and porch came inside turned the heat up, looked out the window and I could hardly see across the street. Phew, talk about perfect timing.
Of course now there’s about 4-5” of snow out there and evidently more come. Texted my neighbor to tell him to park in my driveway then the snowploughs can get through easier. Told him I’ve gone into hibernation, lol! Well I have enough of everything for several weeks.

Yikes, just sneezed 8 times.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She's leaving it very late! I was 39, when mum died aged 75. , I'm now 72 to her 44. I do despair sometimes, but on the other hand, the conversation we had on Sunday morning went rather well!


Good to hear, Julie. Ironically, my DD and I just had an argument! I have never liked the furniture her dad bought for her, and it hurt her feelings! She says that she picked it out, but I know how he was, and figure he manipulated it! Even with death, he still causes problems!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


Great news! I know Marianne is relieved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


Breathtaking!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you got home in time, by the sounds of the news, it's going to be very nasty.
????you aren't catching a cold.


kiwifrau said:


> Left my home around 10am drove to the other house, as I was approaching the Bloor exit I could see the snow coming across from the lake direction and thought to myself, please, please wait till I'm home, lol! Well it did!
> I was able to unload my auto, shovel a path to the side and back doors plus the front steps and porch. Put salt on the steps and porch came inside turned the heat up, looked out the window and I could hardly see across the street. Phew, talk about perfect timing.
> Of course now there's about 4-5" of snow out there and evidently more come. Texted my neighbor to tell him to park in my driveway then the snowploughs can get through easier. Told him I've gone into hibernation, lol! Well I have enough of everything for several weeks.
> 
> Yikes, just sneezed 8 times.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, no, I hope your DD gets over her snit soon. 


pammie1234 said:


> Good to hear, Julie. Ironically, my DD and I just had an argument! I have never liked the furniture her dad bought for her, and it hurt her feelings! She says that she picked it out, but I know how he was, and figure he manipulated it! Even with death, he still causes problems!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he’d yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren’t sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I’m so sick of this BS.
I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The service was fairly short for my aunt; the reverend asked people to come up and speak...I wanted to but didn't think I could get through it. My aunt had made flowers for quite some time (she made them out of coffee filters!) and someone had set up a table with them and a sign saying take one--I have a couple of beautiful bouquets already but collected a spray of roses that I will put in my wall display with the artificial vines--I will get a photo when it's all arranged.
> 
> I saw people I haven't seen in many years (decades for some!) and there's talk of organizing a family reunion this year. We did not go to the cemetery but instead went to get some lunch and then home. It's raining again now and if it keeps up, we will have snow in the morning, as it's getting cold (tomorrow and Wednesday are to be our super cold days--bleah).
> 
> ...


Hugs. My grandma made flowers from coffee filters, but other than pictures, I've never seen any of them. She has been gone since 1972. She was the one who tatted also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


Good news. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Left my home around 10am drove to the other house, as I was approaching the Bloor exit I could see the snow coming across from the lake direction and thought to myself, please, please wait till I'm home, lol! Well it did!
> I was able to unload my auto, shovel a path to the side and back doors plus the front steps and porch. Put salt on the steps and porch came inside turned the heat up, looked out the window and I could hardly see across the street. Phew, talk about perfect timing.
> Of course now there's about 4-5" of snow out there and evidently more come. Texted my neighbor to tell him to park in my driveway then the snowploughs can get through easier. Told him I've gone into hibernation, lol! Well I have enough of everything for several weeks.
> 
> Yikes, just sneezed 8 times.


Glad it waited for you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


Sorry to hear about the break-in. Hope they are caught and everything is found and returned, but I know it probably won't be.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


That's horrific and probably 9 times out of 10 the thieves get away with it. Very sad for your son and family of course. I truly hope they are caught and sent to jail. Hopefully the guards throw the key away as well.

Hope you're not coming down with something also but probably your still recouping from your operation. Take care.
????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's been a long day. DH took the day off to go to the funeral today. Good thing. I made him drive. I would have done ok going by myself but better he could do it. There was a much bigger turn out that expected. It says so much about how well loved T was. One of her neices who is a nurse, took a lot of time off to help her. She said T had told her that she had no regrets about her life and was at peace, knowing she was going to a wonderful place. We made it just before the service started, and they were adding chairs where possible, and I was still standing room only. 

It was windy with on and off rain. Not enough to make it a bad drive. Just remembered I was supposed to send a text we got home safely!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad it waited for you


Toronto hasn't really had much snow so far this winter so I'm not complaining as it's really pretty, but I won't be thinking that in the morning, lol! I can see quite a challenge digging out but I know my neighbors will probably do it for me. I'm truly spoilt. ????????

Nearly 9:15pm I'm tired so you know where I'm going..... ????????????????

TTYL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, I hope your DD gets over her snit soon.


I'm sure she will. She is just so sensitive about her dad!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't accomplish a whole lot today but did get laundry caught up, dishes washed, supper made and worked on spinning some sick yarn for myself...almost done. I hope to ply and set the twist tomorrow :sm01:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sure she will. She is just so sensitive about her dad!


Can't you find enough things in common that D Dad/X does not have to come up? If she loves her furniture perhaps you can compliment her for her taste, it has nothing to do with your X, if he is dead. We all have different memories. I hope that my grandsons can develop good thoughts about each of their parents. I just don't think it will happen when they are together as she always wants to be contrary to whatever is happening . DS said he has mentioned many times that they might split and it is not the kids fault. He wants his sons to have a better and happier lifestyle. It has nothing to do with the children. They should be built up by both parents and each parent should support the idea that they are different and tried twice. Not tear each other down. They both need to fix things and do the best they can, if not together ,then separately.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My daughter had memories of being held upside down and slammed against the side of the car wrapped in her blanket. We had a good laugh over young and elderly memories after it was sorted out. She was held upside down as a baby and patted on the back as she was choking and turning blue. She was nursing and eating and inhaled spaghetti into her lungs. It came out with the patting. She also found a picture of herself with her baby blanket sunbathing on the hood of the car in the sun. quite a bit later. She did remember choking. Our #2 son remembers being in the same blanket nursing and I was in a hospital Gown. That would have had to be in the 1st three days of his life and it was true., as I used the same blanket for all 3 babies. That was the only time he saw me in a hospital gown. In life he has a fantastic memory and is an engineer. Memories are important and precious even if remembered a little differently.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma is busy but thinking of youall and will return later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You are so funny Joy!


Gwen, thank you. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. 
Sorlenna, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It has been a real breakthrough- the realisation that I could do it lying down- just no good when trying to sit up, and read!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Got out, and home again safely!


That's great, I bet Ringo enjoyed the excursion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont forget short cuts when the lakes are frozen , Instead of a 30 minute walk only 15 . Important when you are a teenager and running late ????


 :sm23: You really were trying to give your older sister a heart attack weren't you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and i had our walk. Cloudy, looks like another storm front coming in. Going to go to jacuzzi then meditate, then nap. Have chicken soup on for lunch.


Jacuzzi and meditation sounds like a fantastic combo. 
I did 30 min on the stair stepper elipticle, and did abs and obliques, 3 sets of 15 each side and abs at 85lbs, then did biceps, triceps, shoulders, and chest. Then we went for coffee, I decided I'd earned it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do remember a very long walk home from the boat ramps and piers down by the Loch front right in Balmaha, around the Loch edge, this involved quite a trek around a promontory that heads right out into the Loch. That winter the Loch had frozen several metres out, quite thick enough to take our weight, all four of us, Mum, me and both boys. Not a short cut at all!
> That same winter Dad got his skis out, and gave me a trial on the front of the skis, down a small hill over the road. We also took a trip through to the Campsie Hills, it was a real trudge up hill- no ski lifts then!


Pretty though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've gone through divorce twice. Neither physically abusive, but both were mentally abusive. DD's dad was the worst. Lots of mind games. He died in 2001. Really hurt DD, and wasn't the relief I'd hoped. He definitely was put on the pedestal! Every year around his birthday, which was also his death, his other 2 wives write glowing tributes. I keep off FB at that time. I do not share their feelings! Sadly, I'm the one that is right! He really was an ahole!


That's really too bad, unfortunately I think daughters tend to idolize their fathers and forget to see the bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Having to replace the pool cleaner. Was hoping for no unexpected expenses for a few months, but not in the cards. May have a little pity party, get a glass of wine, and then start a baby afghan for a shower on the 9th. Not sure if I will have time to do it or not!


Oh yuck! A glass of wine is a great idea, I may join you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really wish mine would get to that point! She's 44 now, and I hold out little hope of change.
> There was a photo on Facebook of her all dressed up for the DGD's Birthday, with Bronwen's Half-brother.
> I think that is part of the problem- that her father has provided her with another sibling.
> It does get my goat that Christopher's assaults on me, and emotional and intellectual abuse are not recognised by her in any form, her last comment on the dysfunctional family she grew up in- was the claim that it was all my fault, and that I never took responsibility for having caused it all.


And unfortunately, he lives right there, so he has unlimited access to put forth his interpretation of events, how ever warped his version may be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Took DH to Dr for 3 month follow up today, all is going well. Now I need to follow up on Wednesday for last week as I saw a different provider. The muscle relaxer amt is good but wears off before 8 hrs. I asked if I could take every 6 hrs & was given the go ahead. She was going to prescribe 1 every 8 hours, When I said I need to be alert to take care of DH she cut the dose in half 1/2 every 8 hours. So I take one and a half a day. By changing I take 2 pills a day, not very much more but, just a little more to keep it overlapping in my system. I wanted to do some sewing but was so tired when I got home that I fell asleep for 2 hr nap. It is getting dark at 5 instead of 4 now. woohoo! The days are getting longer. YES! Maybe get some sewing done this evening, maybe not. . .who cares when you feel relieved of pain.
> I went out to the community breakfast this morning by myself. I had a good time, even if I showed up at the end. When I got home DH was not ready for the day as he decided that he didn't have to. Aide didn't know what to do. She is good but, only 25, and had never had to coax anyone before. I got him in to the bathroom and stripped and she took over. He took his bath and was cleaned up to go to the Dr. I had to laugh as he has decided to apply resistance and see where he gets. (Just like a 2 year old). 5:10 and it is dark outside.


It's good that the doc was able to get your meds adjusted to better cover.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, the news at 10 pm tonite is that the University of Minnesota has cancelled afternoon classes 
tomorrow and classes all day Wednesday. Will wonders never cease!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> I didn't accomplish a whole lot today but did get laundry caught up, dishes washed, supper made and worked on spinning some sick yarn for myself...almost done. I hope to ply and set the twist tomorrow :sm01:


I divided a plant pot into 3 different plants. each was rooted in the same large pot as there was plenty of room at the time. Now in 3 separate pots. . .Shiflera, African Violet, and orange plant. Hopefully they will exceed their growth and the orange may send out blooms and oranges. I have 5 lemons on my Meyer lemon tree, 2 last year and 1 the year before. No oranges or limes on the other citrus. Is there a secret that someone can pass on? as they are all from the same place at the same time. I thought that I could have my own little citrus plantation. . .lol. . . in my bay window facing SE. Violets love it there. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The service was fairly short for my aunt; the reverend asked people to come up and speak...I wanted to but didn't think I could get through it. My aunt had made flowers for quite some time (she made them out of coffee filters!) and someone had set up a table with them and a sign saying take one--I have a couple of beautiful bouquets already but collected a spray of roses that I will put in my wall display with the artificial vines--I will get a photo when it's all arranged.
> 
> I saw people I haven't seen in many years (decades for some!) and there's talk of organizing a family reunion this year. We did not go to the cemetery but instead went to get some lunch and then home. It's raining again now and if it keeps up, we will have snow in the morning, as it's getting cold (tomorrow and Wednesday are to be our super cold days--bleah).
> 
> ...


It's great that you were able to catch up with people you haven't seen in a long time, sad about the circumstances though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He was sorting and trying to straighten a tent frame--we aren't quite done with it yet but there are fewer bent pieces than we feared.


Lol, David asked aren't tent poles usually bent at the tops, I told him I didn't think it was bent that way. 
Good that it wasn't as bad as thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


That's really good, well, the ulcers aren't good, but good that they've pretty much got it all figured out and she should be going home on Wed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo you exhaust me. I was up to 70 pounds for abs but will cut back to 50 til i can go 3x/week again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Davids living quarters sound perfect for him , one thing i dont miss is mowing the lawn , its boring going up and down up and down , wonder if I can learn to knit at the same time ????, was amazed while out on the motorway to see a young man driving a van with his arms on steering wheel and texting , where is a police car when you need one


Fortunately only two small sections of lawn. Spent more time trying to find the battery than mowing. At least next time I will know where the battery is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Admin is asking for volunteer mods to help with the day to day running of kp , if anyone is interested ,Title is Changes to administration and its in general chit chat


Thats good to hear- but I just don't have the time. I spend enough time on KP now :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: I'm better now than I used to be, but I do love my GPS, Marla on the other hand, can get lost using GPS, once she's been someplace she usually remembers how to get there though, so that's a plus. Since I don't drive much, I _need_ GPS. :sm12:


I need to go a lot more often than once to know where I am going. ANd as I use Google Maps I often put in where I am going even when I know how to get there as she tells me the quickest way then (except when road closures she doesn't know about! She picks them up as very quick as no traffic and tries to send you that way. Not helpful :sm16: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

E is down for a rest- heaven't heard a sound so I might be sending home a girl who had a late nap again! We went into the Finger Bun Station today and then somehow we ended up at the beach! We had a great time just playing in the sand with no implements other than hands as it was not planned. Let's build a Fuji she said. A moment of puzzlement and then light dawned-Mt Fuji! So we built a Fuji and then a castle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night DH was over at the neighbors, when he went to come home it was storming so bad he had them phone to make sure he got home.. this morning the sun is shining beautifully.
> My surgeons office got us out of bed this morning, I had left a message on Friday to make an appointment to get my staples out on Thursday, they phoned at 8:15????
> My travel agent called me this morning too, she says if the doctor says I'm all healed up before my trip I will have no trouble with the travel insurance ????????


THAts good to know with the travel insurance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad. wish you could catch the guy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Left my home around 10am drove to the other house, as I was approaching the Bloor exit I could see the snow coming across from the lake direction and thought to myself, please, please wait till I'm home, lol! Well it did!
> I was able to unload my auto, shovel a path to the side and back doors plus the front steps and porch. Put salt on the steps and porch came inside turned the heat up, looked out the window and I could hardly see across the street. Phew, talk about perfect timing.
> Of course now there's about 4-5" of snow out there and evidently more come. Texted my neighbor to tell him to park in my driveway then the snowploughs can get through easier. Told him I've gone into hibernation, lol! Well I have enough of everything for several weeks.
> 
> Yikes, just sneezed 8 times.


I'm glad you made it just in time, I hope you aren't coming down with anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

duh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


 :sm06: Oh no!!! I hope they find them, hopefully they'll try to pawn them and they'll be arrested. I can't blame him for feeling violated. Sad that they took the security system that should have been installed to prevent it all, I'm sure that isn't helping him to feel any better either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is sick yarn? typo? --- sam



gottastch said:


> I didn't accomplish a whole lot today but did get laundry caught up, dishes washed, supper made and worked on spinning some sick yarn for myself...almost done. I hope to ply and set the twist tomorrow :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been a long day. DH took the day off to go to the funeral today. Good thing. I made him drive. I would have done ok going by myself but better he could do it. There was a much bigger turn out that expected. It says so much about how well loved T was. One of her neices who is a nurse, took a lot of time off to help her. She said T had told her that she had no regrets about her life and was at peace, knowing she was going to a wonderful place. We made it just before the service started, and they were adding chairs where possible, and I was still standing room only.
> 
> It was windy with on and off rain. Not enough to make it a bad drive. Just remembered I was supposed to send a text we got home safely!


Good that DH was able to drive, she sounds like a very well loved and respected lady to have such a turn out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sure she will. She is just so sensitive about her dad!


Maybe if she and dh have one of their own, it will give her more perspective, probably not, but maybe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I didn't accomplish a whole lot today but did get laundry caught up, dishes washed, supper made and worked on spinning some sick yarn for myself...almost done. I hope to ply and set the twist tomorrow :sm01:


Sounds like you got quite a bit done, I'm hoping that that is silk yarn not sick yarn, that you spun. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma is busy but thinking of youall and will return later.


Thank you for letting us know, I'm glad she's just busy and sounds like she is feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo you exhaust me. I was up to 70 pounds for abs but will cut back to 50 til i can go 3x/week again.


Lol!
50 lbs isn't bad at all, certainly nothing to sniff at.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course it is. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like you got quite a bit done, I'm hoping that that is silk yarn not sick yarn, that you spun. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The service was fairly short for my aunt; the reverend asked people to come up and speak...I wanted to but didn't think I could get through it. My aunt had made flowers for quite some time (she made them out of coffee filters!) and someone had set up a table with them and a sign saying take one--I have a couple of beautiful bouquets already but collected a spray of roses that I will put in my wall display with the artificial vines--I will get a photo when it's all arranged.
> 
> I saw people I haven't seen in many years (decades for some!) and there's talk of organizing a family reunion this year. We did not go to the cemetery but instead went to get some lunch and then home. It's raining again now and if it keeps up, we will have snow in the morning, as it's getting cold (tomorrow and Wednesday are to be our super cold days--bleah).
> 
> ...


If the family reunion goes ahead that will be a positive thing to have come out of the funeral. Always nice to have something of a loved one. I was going to say as a reminder but that isn't quite right as you don't forget them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


Thats good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I need to go a lot more often than once to know where I am going. ANd as I use Google Maps I often put in where I am going even when I know how to get there as she tells me the quickest way then (except when road closures she doesn't know about! She picks them up as very quick as no traffic and tries to send you that way. Not helpful :sm16: )


And don't you just love when they want you to go around the block to enter a place instead of just turn in at the intersection?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> E is down for a rest- heaven't heard a sound so I might be sending home a girl who had a late nap again! We went into the Finger Bun Station today and then somehow we ended up at the beach! We had a great time just playing in the sand with no implements other than hands as it was not planned. Let's build a Fuji she said. A moment of puzzlement and then light dawned-Mt Fuji! So we built a Fuji and then a castle.


 :sm23: It sounds like a lovely day, especially since it was unplanned.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Tomorrow am the wind chill is expected to be -65F in Bemidji, MN. Schools in Minneapolis will be closed for the next two days die to the very cold temps.


That is bitter indeed- more dangerous than the highs we had last week.

Edit-I see even the uni have cancelled lectures.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Jacuzzi and meditation sounds like a fantastic combo.
> I did 30 min on the stair stepper elipticle, and did abs and obliques, 3 sets of 15 each side and abs at 85lbs, then did biceps, triceps, shoulders, and chest. Then we went for coffee, I decided I'd earned it.


Way to go! Send me some of your motivation!

:sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Left my home around 10am drove to the other house, as I was approaching the Bloor exit I could see the snow coming across from the lake direction and thought to myself, please, please wait till I'm home, lol! Well it did!
> I was able to unload my auto, shovel a path to the side and back doors plus the front steps and porch. Put salt on the steps and porch came inside turned the heat up, looked out the window and I could hardly see across the street. Phew, talk about perfect timing.
> Of course now there's about 4-5" of snow out there and evidently more come. Texted my neighbor to tell him to park in my driveway then the snowploughs can get through easier. Told him I've gone into hibernation, lol! Well I have enough of everything for several weeks.
> 
> Yikes, just sneezed 8 times.


Sure good you got home before the snow hit from the sounds of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Way to go! Send me some of your motivation!
> 
> :sm02:


We're planning the Grand Canyon in Sept and I'll need to be in pretty good shape for hiking, and I'd really like to get into my favorite jeans again. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


Can't imagine why you are worn out. Nothing to do with being sick, two anaesthetics (or sedations) in a few days and the stress of DSs place being broken into. Hope they can find who did it- before they get rid of the goods. Is DS insured? But nothing will stop the sense of being violated


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh no!!! I hope they find them, hopefully they'll try to pawn them and they'll be arrested. I can't blame him for feeling violated. Sad that they took the security system that should have been installed to prevent it all, I'm sure that isn't helping him to feel any better either.


My house was broken into about 32 years ago. It took a long time to feel comfortable coming home. It does get easier, but never totally goes away. There are still times I think about it and all of the things taken that I will never get back, but then I remember that I wasn't hurt and neither was DD who was about a year old. Then I realize that I am very lucky. It could have been so much worse. Things are just things, but DD is priceless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up here, so I think I'll head to bed and try to actually be asleep before midnight. See you all on the flip side.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe if she and dh have one of their own, it will give her more perspective, probably not, but maybe.


I agree. Plus, she is trying to get pregnant, and is a little sensitive about everything. It will all be forgotten tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My house was broken into about 32 years ago. It took a long time to feel comfortable coming home. It does get easier, but never totally goes away. There are still times I think about it and all of the things taken that I will never get back, but then I remember that I wasn't hurt and neither was DD who was about a year old. Then I realize that I am very lucky. It could have been so much worse. Things are just things, but DD is priceless.


So true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree. Plus, she is trying to get pregnant, and is a little sensitive about everything. It will all be forgotten tomorrow!


Ooh, with any luck, you'll be a grandma in the next 9-18 months. 
That's the way it should be, a spat today and forgotten tomorrow. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And don't you just love when they want you to go around the block to enter a place instead of just turn in at the intersection?


Don't think she has done that to me- but often tries to get me to turn right onto a busy road (your left), would rather take a little bit longer than spend ages trying to turn across a couple or lanes of busy traffic. As well as the fact that end up holding up traffic behind who only need to what for one lane to clear instead of 3 or 4.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We're planning the Grand Canyon in Sept and I'll need to be in pretty good shape for hiking, and I'd really like to get into my favorite jeans again. :sm04:


That's on my bucket list! When we travel, we walk a lot of steps. Do you use a Fitbit or something similar?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, with any luck, you'll be a grandma in the next 9-18 months.
> That's the way it should be, a spat today and forgotten tomorrow. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, how fun to build a Fuji!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, he's insured but it will cause his rates to go way up if he makes a claim. I'm not sure what the value of the stolen stuff would be but it worries me the jerk was checking out what big things were there & might come back. The good news is at least they didn't trash the place. My friends house was broken into many years ago when they were on vacation & jars of stuff from the cupboards & fridge were smashed around wrecking the flooring & furniture too.


darowil said:


> Can't imagine why you are worn out. Nothing to do with being sick, two anaesthetics (or sedations) in a few days and the stress of DSs place being broken into. Hope they can find who did it- before they get rid of the goods. Is DS insured? But nothing will stop the sense of being violated


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree, you & DD being safe is the main thing.
I think the big thing is not feeling safe in your own home after that. I'm so sick of crooks & thieves. We never used to worry about that but recently it's getting worse & worse & those who get caught don't seem to get any real punishment.


pammie1234 said:


> My house was broken into about 32 years ago. It took a long time to feel comfortable coming home. It does get easier, but never totally goes away. There are still times I think about it and all of the things taken that I will never get back, but then I remember that I wasn't hurt and neither was DD who was about a year old. Then I realize that I am very lucky. It could have been so much worse. Things are just things, but DD is priceless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good to hear, Julie. Ironically, my DD and I just had an argument! I have never liked the furniture her dad bought for her, and it hurt her feelings! She says that she picked it out, but I know how he was, and figure he manipulated it! Even with death, he still causes problems!


Sort of like an avenging Angel?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Breathtaking!


It certainly is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


It is a horrible feeling when you've had a break-in- a real violation.

Bonnie if you've slept you needed it! Remember that you normally are the Energizer Bunny incarnate- a hard one to live up to right now- your body does need to heal- even if the incisions are small!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been a long day. DH took the day off to go to the funeral today. Good thing. I made him drive. I would have done ok going by myself but better he could do it. There was a much bigger turn out that expected. It says so much about how well loved T was. One of her neices who is a nurse, took a lot of time off to help her. She said T had told her that she had no regrets about her life and was at peace, knowing she was going to a wonderful place. We made it just before the service started, and they were adding chairs where possible, and I was still standing room only.
> 
> It was windy with on and off rain. Not enough to make it a bad drive. Just remembered I was supposed to send a text we got home safely!


Glad you got there safely, and that it was a good send-off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I didn't accomplish a whole lot today but did get laundry caught up, dishes washed, supper made and worked on spinning some sick yarn for myself...almost done. I hope to ply and set the twist tomorrow :sm01:


The load of washing that I did today, and got dried as well, is about all I have accomplished today, apart from walking Ringo at half eight a.m., when I last looked my bedroom was on the verge of 30*C.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


That is good news


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, I bet Ringo enjoyed the excursion.


He spends most of the time with his nose to the ground- in the time honoured way that dogs collect their information!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pretty though.


It was quite a spectacular winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And unfortunately, he lives right there, so he has unlimited access to put forth his interpretation of events, how ever warped his version may be.


And even that seems to be held against me- that I am not living in Christchurch.
You would have thought she would understand that my motivation for moving north, was to be with my dad as he approached the end of his life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Never! The girls were talking about that at dinner tonight. When temps get so low, exposed skin gets frostbite in 10 minutes. On this large campus, it would be rare that you could walk from one class to another in 10 minutes.


Hopefully they will all wrap up extra warm , when it gets that cold fashion goes out the window and staying warm is the main agenda


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Left my home around 10am drove to the other house, as I was approaching the Bloor exit I could see the snow coming across from the lake direction and thought to myself, please, please wait till I'm home, lol! Well it did!
> I was able to unload my auto, shovel a path to the side and back doors plus the front steps and porch. Put salt on the steps and porch came inside turned the heat up, looked out the window and I could hardly see across the street. Phew, talk about perfect timing.
> Of course now there's about 4-5" of snow out there and evidently more come. Texted my neighbor to tell him to park in my driveway then the snowploughs can get through easier. Told him I've gone into hibernation, lol! Well I have enough of everything for several weeks.
> 
> Yikes, just sneezed 8 times.


Glad the weather played nice and waited till you got home , hibernating sounds perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


Oh no sorry to hear this Bonnie , House theives are the lowest scumbags , stealing peoples hard worked for belongings,

You have to remember you have just come out of hospital , your body is still healing take some more naps they will all help you feel like yourself again soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been a long day. DH took the day off to go to the funeral today. Good thing. I made him drive. I would have done ok going by myself but better he could do it. There was a much bigger turn out that expected. It says so much about how well loved T was. One of her neices who is a nurse, took a lot of time off to help her. She said T had told her that she had no regrets about her life and was at peace, knowing she was going to a wonderful place. We made it just before the service started, and they were adding chairs where possible, and I was still standing room only.
> 
> It was windy with on and off rain. Not enough to make it a bad drive. Just remembered I was supposed to send a text we got home safely!


Glad you managed to get there , and are safely home again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: You really were trying to give your older sister a heart attack weren't you?


Lol she does blame me for getting some grey hairs at a young age ????,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to hike to the bottom. taking a mule is much more fun. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We're planning the Grand Canyon in Sept and I'll need to be in pretty good shape for hiking, and I'd really like to get into my favorite jeans again. :sm04:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


Glad to hear her Mom is improved, Marianne must be very relieved.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


How gorgeous! :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


Sorry to hear about the break in. I can imagine how upset DS must be. Sounds like local druggies might well be the culprits, they'll do anything for money. They probably know DS is away at work for long periods. I hope the police catch the b***a*ds.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been a long day. DH took the day off to go to the funeral today. Good thing. I made him drive. I would have done ok going by myself but better he could do it. There was a much bigger turn out that expected. It says so much about how well loved T was. One of her neices who is a nurse, took a lot of time off to help her. She said T had told her that she had no regrets about her life and was at peace, knowing she was going to a wonderful place. We made it just before the service started, and they were adding chairs where possible, and I was still standing room only.
> 
> It was windy with on and off rain. Not enough to make it a bad drive. Just remembered I was supposed to send a text we got home safely!


Glad you managed to get there and made the journey safely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I needed to mow the lawn but couldn't find the battery for the mower. So rang David and after running through all the places and not being to see I suggested we switched on Facetime so David could see where I was looking. Did find it somewhere nowhere near where He thought it would be. I remembered a box he had left for me and wondered if it was in there.It can't stay in the shed with the mower as the battery can't take extremes of temperature so just as well it wasn't there this week!
> Anyway we had a great idea of me looking at the place he has. All one room but more space than we had here and fine for just him for 6 months-and better organised as well. Has a lounge, kitchen, table and chairs, bed so He is very happy with it.


A great idea to use facetime. His little place sounds ideal.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well- not like me - in the heat- so hard to rest!


I must admit I do sleep better on colder nights.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


Fabulous! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We're planning the Grand Canyon in Sept and I'll need to be in pretty good shape for hiking, and I'd really like to get into my favorite jeans again. :sm04:


A very worthy goal, Kaye Jo! 
I have kind of given up on all my trousers! Don't like the look of fat-bottomed women in trousers, so I won't inflict me on others!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am sitting here at nearly 10pm with all doors, windows open coz it feels really nice and cool outside.. but it is so humid 92% and 18c... hope the wind picks up a bit and blows it away for the night... lol. We got to 37c today and again tomorrow but at least it did start to cool down quite a bit around 4.30pm today. 

Penelope has a cold and cough... first one in a few months... and of course we had to go to doctor today as she has been needing quite a lot of ventolin. He started her on predisone for 3 days, she doesnt seem quite as bad today as yesterday though so should be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How gorgeous! :sm11:


Thanks, Cathy!
I would gladly swap our intense heat, right now- for a bit of ice and snow!

It is quite a lot cooler outside- when I let Ringo out- but inside it is nearly 30*C.

Nasir was here briefly, this afternoon (being not quite yet, Wednesday) with the Painter, so that is the next step for the two new houses. Then the Plumbing and final Electrical work, I have to be on the alert for both those Tradesmen- to fix the leak in the laundry, and to get the electrical sockets wired in, that I would like.
Nasir tossed off the idea that he wants me to move, temporarily into the house to the south, so they can do some renovations on mine. Not quite sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A great idea to use facetime. His little place sounds ideal.


I just heard on our last news broadcast- that Facetime is not secure- people can eavesdrop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I must admit I do sleep better on colder nights.


That is for real- same thing tonight- sitting here dripping sweat, just on mid-night, will head back soon, but expecting only to rest, rather than a true sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our predicted high today has crept up to 30degrees Celsius, I plan on sitting it out at home! So important to remember to keep drinking. Running short of cotton again, which is a bit annoying, maybe I will just watch a bit of t.v.. . Far too hot to risk the walk home, if I were to go to the library, I finished my library book last night. Great though that I have worked out how to overcome the problems I had experienced when trying to read.


Glad you stayed home with it being so hot there. Yes very important to drink lots extra water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sitting here at nearly 10pm with all doors, windows open coz it feels really nice and cool outside.. but it is so humid 92% and 18c... hope the wind picks up a bit and blows it away for the night... lol. We got to 37c today and again tomorrow but at least it did start to cool down quite a bit around 4.30pm today.
> 
> Penelope has a cold and cough... first one in a few months... and of course we had to go to doctor today as she has been needing quite a lot of ventolin. He started her on predisone for 3 days, she doesnt seem quite as bad today as yesterday though so should be ok.


Poor wee soul! pretty miserable to be coping with intense heat, and now a cold and cough.

I heard on that same, last broadcast, that the wildfires in Tasmania, in one instance at least are only 30 kilometres from Hobart.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sitting here at nearly 10pm with all doors, windows open coz it feels really nice and cool outside.. but it is so humid 92% and 18c... hope the wind picks up a bit and blows it away for the night... lol. We got to 37c today and again tomorrow but at least it did start to cool down quite a bit around 4.30pm today.
> 
> Penelope has a cold and cough... first one in a few months... and of course we had to go to doctor today as she has been needing quite a lot of ventolin. He started her on predisone for 3 days, she doesnt seem quite as bad today as yesterday though so should be ok.


You're worse than us this time- low 30s today and 36 tomorrow then back down. And no humidity. An advantage of no rain for January. 
Hopefully Penelope continues to feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you stayed home with it being so hot there. Yes very important to drink lots extra water.


 :sm24: I just checked on the website for the Meteorological Service - Humidity - 86%.

I think I am on the right side of the fluid intake- sweating buckets


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, i missed Maya too! Glad i got to attend retreat. But, she sleeps curled up with her back against mine whicj provides heat and comfort! She is laying along side of me in bed as i write. She was happy i made chicken soup as she gets the skin.


Aww.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard on our last news broadcast- that Facetime is not secure- people can eavesdrop.


If you're clever enough, you can eavesdrop on anything on the internet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Marianne and her mom is much improved. Turns out she had a couple of ulcer in her oesophagus and a very large one I think in the abdomen but they were able to stop the bleeding today. She will probably be discharged on Wed. Marianne thanks you for the prayers.


Oh that is good news! :sm24: So glad they have stopped the bleeding.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I hope all stay safe from frostbite. The nat'l news had a sad outcome to a young man who left home after a dispute with his parents. He was found within 1.5 miles of home and died overnight of hyperthermia. So Sad over a cell phone. He didn't get far either. Bitter cold can be the enemy as well as the fiery heat. Please do not be lax be prepared. . . enough sadness to go around on here, prayers for you all.


 :sm03: Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 47 and again it's bedtime for me...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sitting here at nearly 10pm with all doors, windows open coz it feels really nice and cool outside.. but it is so humid 92% and 18c... hope the wind picks up a bit and blows it away for the night... lol. We got to 37c today and again tomorrow but at least it did start to cool down quite a bit around 4.30pm today.
> 
> Penelope has a cold and cough... first one in a few months... and of course we had to go to doctor today as she has been needing quite a lot of ventolin. He started her on predisone for 3 days, she doesnt seem quite as bad today as yesterday though so should be ok.


Oh no poor Penelope, glad to hear she is a bit better ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard on our last news broadcast- that Facetime is not secure- people can eavesdrop.


Husband has news on and it just came up that they are working on putting a patch on that ( techs words ) and it could be as early as today , they have known about it for a long time , but because they have received so many videos and complaints recently have finally decided to do something about it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sure she will. She is just so sensitive about her dad!


It will probably always be that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> THAts good to know with the travel insurance.


Yea! I was hoping and praying (and thinking it would) turn out that way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


Sorry to hear this Bonnie. Keep doing the 'almost nothing' - you need to rest after your op. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy!
> I would gladly swap our intense heat, right now- for a bit of ice and snow!
> 
> It is quite a lot cooler outside- when I let Ringo out- but inside it is nearly 30*C.
> ...


Is that one of the newer ones? Moving is a pain, but if it's in better condition, better access, etc. maybe a full time move could be negotiated?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband has news on and it just came up that they are working on putting a patch on that ( techs words ) and it could be as early as today , they have known about it for a long time , but because they have received so many videos and complaints recently have finally decided to do something about it


The proverbial squeaky wheel wasn't loud enough until now.

I had a weird thing happen yesterday that I'm not sure if connected or coincidental. I had put the appliance store's phone number in as an iPhone#. When I pulled up the contact info and hit the phone icon to call, it went as a FaceTime and I couldn't back out of it. It dropped and then it worked fine later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is sick yarn? typo? --- sam


Sam, I think it's silk.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sure good you got home before the snow hit from the sounds of it.


Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
On the upper deck have a good foot or so.

Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, i am so sad your DS had robbery. I hope you got a good sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for DS's break in. I hope there is a chance to catch the SOB. Will homeowner insurance possibly cover the loss? 
I do understand how stuff like this can make one feel like doing nothing and worn out. EDIT: saw you posted about insurance further down. Again, so sorry this happened.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....what is "sick" yarn? Or is this just a typo? I have so much to learn about spinning.


gottastch said:


> I didn't accomplish a whole lot today but did get laundry caught up, dishes washed, supper made and worked on spinning some sick yarn for myself...almost done. I hope to ply and set the twist tomorrow :sm01:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


What a lovely neighbour!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, glad Penelope feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, we have hiked the Grand Canyon. Way down is fine (though be sure and have short toe nails), way out is very long and tiring, but doable and a great adventure. With hindsight i would make sure to have jacuzzi available day of hike out!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> What a lovely neighbour!


They truly are. Have just been talking to him and told him I had wanted to help, lol! His excuse was, he needed a good cardio workout and he is only 45 and I'm not. (I feel like 45 but my mirror tells me otherwise). ????????

What a truly fantastic and considerate man, I am truly blessed.
Admittedly I've told them to park in my driveway to save them from parking on the street, they have no garage but to me that's just being a good neighbor, especially in the winter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


Good neighbours to have! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I divided a plant pot into 3 different plants. each was rooted in the same large pot as there was plenty of room at the time. Now in 3 separate pots. . .Shiflera, African Violet, and orange plant. Hopefully they will exceed their growth and the orange may send out blooms and oranges. I have 5 lemons on my Meyer lemon tree, 2 last year and 1 the year before. No oranges or limes on the other citrus. Is there a secret that someone can pass on? as they are all from the same place at the same time. I thought that I could have my own little citrus plantation. . .lol. . . in my bay window facing SE. Violets love it there. :sm02:


That sounds absolutely lovely, Pearls Girls!!!!! I would love to see some live greenery. I have a small aloe vera plant (a gift from a neighbor) and a violet plant (a gift from my husband). They help but are small and I can't fiddle with them much...just water and look at them. a girlfriend has some cotton seeds that she is going to try to remember to give me. I'd love to try to grow it this summer and see if I can get a few bolls to spin. I usually put herbs in the big pots on the deck but my freezer is full of rosemary, basil, jalapeno peppers and serrano peppers. I have to take a year off from growing any more of that kind of stuff. I love it though!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is sick yarn? typo? --- sam


It is pretty 'sick' (good) but it really was supposed to be sock lol.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like you got quite a bit done, I'm hoping that that is silk yarn not sick yarn, that you spun. :sm04:


LOL was supposed to be sock yarn but the time has passed where I can make an edit.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard on our last news broadcast- that Facetime is not secure- people can eavesdrop.


I just heard that too...supposedly on Apple products and a fix is in the works but not available yet. It's always something!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo you exhaust me. I was up to 70 pounds for abs but will cut back to 50 til i can go 3x/week again.


My pre-op exercises for hip replacement exhaust me and they are quite simple. And to think 3 years ago I was going to the gym at the YMCA also.
Best wishes ladies on your goals.I'm not ready for that again unless I can go by myself w/o DH. :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....what is "sick" yarn? Or is this just a typo? I have so much to learn about spinning.


Yup, supposed to be sock LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, the news at 10 pm tonite is that the University of Minnesota has cancelled afternoon classes
> tomorrow and classes all day Wednesday. Will wonders never cease!


I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I need to go a lot more often than once to know where I am going. ANd as I use Google Maps I often put in where I am going even when I know how to get there as she tells me the quickest way then (except when road closures she doesn't know about! She picks them up as very quick as no traffic and tries to send you that way. Not helpful :sm16: )


 :sm24: :sm24: I need my GPS to det around the inside of my house Ha, Ha, I couldn't find my way out of a paper bad if they closed it up. lol
I have been lead wrong before. . . recently I se ir for Home and it took me in circles. Fortunately I recognized it, as we had gone past the same runner twice in opposite directions and the same farm 3 times. It was in the middle of nowhere and was probably having trouble getting a signal through the woods. :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

No spinning group for me today...tooooooo cold and it will get colder throughout the day + wind...ish!!!!! DH called from his work to say the black ice is terrible and I should be sure to stay home. I told him that he doesn't need to worry about that! I have my 'sick-sock yarn' spinning around on the ceiling fan in the kitchen to finish drying...it is almost dry but this will finish it up quickly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really good, well, the ulcers aren't good, but good that they've pretty much got it all figured out and she should be going home on Wed.


Glad that they found the source of Marrianne's problem. Now they can deal with it and hopefully fix it. An answer to prayer in itself. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I divided a plant pot into 3 different plants. each was rooted in the same large pot as there was plenty of room at the time. Now in 3 separate pots. . .Shiflera, African Violet, and orange plant. Hopefully they will exceed their growth and the orange may send out blooms and oranges. I have 5 lemons on my Meyer lemon tree, 2 last year and 1 the year before. No oranges or limes on the other citrus. Is there a secret that someone can pass on? as they are all from the same place at the same time. I thought that I could have my own little citrus plantation. . .lol. . . in my bay window facing SE. Violets love it there. :sm02:


No advice for your citrus. What type of African violet do you have? DH has had them for years, and they are almost always in bloom. He's had several that have not survived recently, but were very old. He has had some with veragated leaves, and is looking for more.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get to stay home until it warms up.
> We've had several days that the buses didn't run due to the cold but the schools always stay open & people can choose to drive their kids to school.


The county called school for today--we have no snow--but it is to be below freezing all day and into tomorrow (unusual for here). I suspect the buildings simply can't be kept warm enough. I remember once when I was in junior high that school was closed because of cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is sick yarn? typo? --- sam


sock yarn


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Fortunately only two small sections of lawn. Spent more time trying to find the battery than mowing. At least next time I will know where the battery is.


Funny, or not so funny that it takes more time to find everything to do the project, then it is too late to do the project, or only partially gets done . I hope you put the battery in a place that makes sense to you. I often have to call DS after he has been here, to find out where he put what I was looking for. I don't have time or energy in this pain to spend what seems like an eternity to find stuff. Glad that you finally found it. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that DH was able to drive, she sounds like a very well loved and respected lady to have such a turn out.


She was. After an accident many years ago, she has been in a wheel chair, with no feeling below the waist, so didn't feel pain from the cancer to begin with. She loved everyone, was always happy. Always gave second, third, fourth chances.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


UGH. I'm so sorry to hear this. I get so angry when I hear about thieves taking things other people work so hard for. No wonder you're worn out with this added to everything else. Take care and rest up as much as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy!
> I would gladly swap our intense heat, right now- for a bit of ice and snow!
> 
> It is quite a lot cooler outside- when I let Ringo out- but inside it is nearly 30*C.
> ...


I know it would be a lot of work and disruption, but might be worth it to have the renovations done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard on our last news broadcast- that Facetime is not secure- people can eavesdrop.


I just heard something about that also. It seems to be with the iPhones that there is a bug that causes it and you can hear what is going on before someone answers during a multiple facetime call.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> If the family reunion goes ahead that will be a positive thing to have come out of the funeral. Always nice to have something of a loved one. I was going to say as a reminder but that isn't quite right as you don't forget them!


It is too bad that most families only see each other at funerals and weddings. We are all just too busy in the hustle of life and need to make more time for each other.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


Nice neighbor!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, David asked aren't tent poles usually bent at the tops, I told him I didn't think it was bent that way.
> Good that it wasn't as bad as thought.


They have curved parts where they are supposed to, but the tarp got a pool of water in it from the rain (was raining harder than it had time to drain off) and the whole carport (tent) slid to the right from the weight. The ones on the side bent in the middle, where they should not! We're going to deal with the storage shed first (which should be delivered soon) and then figure out where to put the carport; we're also planning to anchor the frame better and perhaps reinforce the roof with some plywood--he wants to keep his car under cover but it has to be made secure first for sure. It will take some time to get things set up the way we want, but we're planning to take our time and it will all work out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I see Kathy clarified the sock yarn. And what a clever idea to put it on the fan to dry!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

What they said in the local paper is the issue is with IPhones. The person you are Facetiming with can hear you before they answer and after the call is over. Supposedly the patch will be ready today. I have an old flip phone still, so no worries about them...not smart phones, dumb ones!! But they work. That's good for me. Always wanted to do the Grand Canyon but never got around to it. The roofer has come and gone and fixed the leak we had with that torrential rain we had on 2 occasions. Now, we wait until rain tomorrow to see if he did it right! I'm sure he did. Nice guy and seemingly good work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> If the family reunion goes ahead that will be a positive thing to have come out of the funeral. Always nice to have something of a loved one. I was going to say as a reminder but that isn't quite right as you don't forget them!


Memento is the word I would use. I already think of her every time I see the bouquet she gave me several years ago--now one more place I will have a smile from her with the addition of the roses.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Way to go! Send me some of your motivation!
> 
> :sm02:


I need some also. . .send some this way. . . .please! I'm even up to begging this a.m.
:sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


What a gem that neighbor is! And great that he can park in your driveway as well. The barter system works! :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


What a wonderful neighbor to have. . . Yay neighbors! :sm02: We all need that kind spirit as we get more aged and feeble of heart. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> That sounds absolutely lovely, Pearls Girls!!!!! I would love to see some live greenery. I have a small aloe vera plant (a gift from a neighbor) and a violet plant (a gift from my husband). They help but are small and I can't fiddle with them much...just water and look at them. a girlfriend has some cotton seeds that she is going to try to remember to give me. I'd love to try to grow it this summer and see if I can get a few bolls to spin. I usually put herbs in the big pots on the deck but my freezer is full of rosemary, basil, jalapeno peppers and serrano peppers. I have to take a year off from growing any more of that kind of stuff. I love it though!


I don't know, but, will cotton grow in a pot? The boles have about 5 large seeds inside to remove. That is why the cotton Gin was invented. Cotton that I've tried from boles is very short fibers. :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> It is pretty 'sick' (good) but it really was supposed to be sock lol.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> UGH. I'm so sorry to hear this. I get so angry when I hear about thieves taking things other people work so hard for. No wonder you're worn out with this added to everything else. Take care and rest up as much as you can.


 :sm24: :sm24: It is frustrating and stressful. Relax and heal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> They truly are. Have just been talking to him and told him I had wanted to help, lol! His excuse was, he needed a good cardio workout and he is only 45 and I'm not. (I feel like 45 but my mirror tells me otherwise). ????????
> 
> What a truly fantastic and considerate man, I am truly blessed.
> Admittedly I've told them to park in my driveway to save them from parking on the street, they have no garage but to me that's just being a good neighbor, especially in the winter.


That sounds like our current neighborhood; I will miss it and hope we have wonderful neighbors in TN. I'm going to try to meet some of them when we're down there this week. We'll be able to be in the house (I think).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It will probably always be that way.


I agree. I really try not to push her buttons, but sometimes it just happens! He was very good at fooling everyone. It amazes me that wife after me raves about how wonderful he was when he was so horrible to her! I just think that people can be weird!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that one of the newer ones? Moving is a pain, but if it's in better condition, better access, etc. maybe a full time move could be negotiated?


I haven't moved in 42 years! I think I would panic if I had to move now. DD will probably get rid of everything, except for a few things she does want. I did tell her that she needs to donate my knitting yarn and needles. I'll come back to haunt her if she just throws it all away! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree. I really try not to push her buttons, but sometimes it just happens! He was very good at fooling everyone. It amazes me that wife after me raves about how wonderful he was when he was so horrible to her! I just think that people can be weird!


I very much agree with that statement.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


Just looking at your pictures makes me cold! I hope you are staying in and staying warm!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> That sounds absolutely lovely, Pearls Girls!!!!! I would love to see some live greenery. I have a small aloe vera plant (a gift from a neighbor) and a violet plant (a gift from my husband). They help but are small and I can't fiddle with them much...just water and look at them. a girlfriend has some cotton seeds that she is going to try to remember to give me. I'd love to try to grow it this summer and see if I can get a few bolls to spin. I usually put herbs in the big pots on the deck but my freezer is full of rosemary, basil, jalapeno peppers and serrano peppers. I have to take a year off from growing any more of that kind of stuff. I love it though!


I wish I had a "green thumb!" I haven't ever been very successful with plants. I've been thinking about trying it again this spring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????I don't think I wear anything else????I maybe put a dress on twice a year, fat bottom or not


Lurker 2 said:


> A very worthy goal, Kaye Jo!
> I have kind of given up on all my trousers! Don't like the look of fat-bottomed women in trousers, so I won't inflict me on others!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor Penelope, I hope it clears quickly.


sugarsugar said:


> I am sitting here at nearly 10pm with all doors, windows open coz it feels really nice and cool outside.. but it is so humid 92% and 18c... hope the wind picks up a bit and blows it away for the night... lol. We got to 37c today and again tomorrow but at least it did start to cool down quite a bit around 4.30pm today.
> 
> Penelope has a cold and cough... first one in a few months... and of course we had to go to doctor today as she has been needing quite a lot of ventolin. He started her on predisone for 3 days, she doesnt seem quite as bad today as yesterday though so should be ok.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The county called school for today--we have no snow--but it is to be below freezing all day and into tomorrow (unusual for here). I suspect the buildings simply can't be kept warm enough. I remember once when I was in junior high that school was closed because of cold.


The school districts around here have closed in order to make sure the homes have an ample supply of heat. I'm sure a school uses a lot of energy to heat, and cool. Kids love it, but teachers dread the make-up days! So far, we have not closed this year. We have very little snow, a lot of ice, and we are not equipped to drive in it. I'm sure everyone with all of the winter storms would laugh at how we stock up at the store and stay home. I'm sure it is nothing to you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I don't think I wear anything else????I maybe put a dress on twice a year, fat bottom or not


I don't even possess a dress any more. I haven't worn one for years. I keep thinking I'd like one but when I try one on it looks very strange. My legs haven't been seen in public for years! :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS drove home from work last night, he got home about 1:30am, he has to leave by 10 this morning to catch a plane to be back to work later today. He called the police this morning. He feels there's not enough stuff missing to get excited about but he had all kinds of documents sitting out as he was doing his income tax when last home & called about getting his SIN & credit card numbers monitored & apparently needs a police report to have that done. The local druggies are probably not smart enough to know what to do with those but better safe than sorry.


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so sorry for DS's break in. I hope there is a chance to catch the SOB. Will homeowner insurance possibly cover the loss?
> I do understand how stuff like this can make one feel like doing nothing and worn out. EDIT: saw you posted about insurance further down. Again, so sorry this happened.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like our current neighborhood; I will miss it and hope we have wonderful neighbors in TN. I'm going to try to meet some of them when we're down there this week. We'll be able to be in the house (I think).


I used to have a much friendlier neighborhood, but it has really changed. Everyone is nice enough, but just not as friendly as it used to be. Plus a lot of those I was close to have moved away. I also think part of it is the fact that there are no little kids outside playing. I rarely go out in the front yard and when I do, no one else is out!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great that you have such a nice neighbor 


kiwifrau said:


> They truly are. Have just been talking to him and told him I had wanted to help, lol! His excuse was, he needed a good cardio workout and he is only 45 and I'm not. (I feel like 45 but my mirror tells me otherwise). ????????
> 
> What a truly fantastic and considerate man, I am truly blessed.
> Admittedly I've told them to park in my driveway to save them from parking on the street, they have no garage but to me that's just being a good neighbor, especially in the winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried to grow cotton a couple of times but the plants didn't survive transplanting to the garden so I gave up. I occasionally buy seed just to see what I can get.



gottastch said:



> That sounds absolutely lovely, Pearls Girls!!!!! I would love to see some live greenery. I have a small aloe vera plant (a gift from a neighbor) and a violet plant (a gift from my husband). They help but are small and I can't fiddle with them much...just water and look at them. a girlfriend has some cotton seeds that she is going to try to remember to give me. I'd love to try to grow it this summer and see if I can get a few bolls to spin. I usually put herbs in the big pots on the deck but my freezer is full of rosemary, basil, jalapeno peppers and serrano peppers. I have to take a year off from growing any more of that kind of stuff. I love it though!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you find some nice new friends, it will make settling in much easier.


RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like our current neighborhood; I will miss it and hope we have wonderful neighbors in TN. I'm going to try to meet some of them when we're down there this week. We'll be able to be in the house (I think).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's what I say too, I hate the idea of my stuff going to the dump.


pammie1234 said:


> I haven't moved in 42 years! I think I would panic if I had to move now. DD will probably get rid of everything, except for a few things she does want. I did tell her that she needs to donate my knitting yarn and needles. I'll come back to haunt her if she just throws it all away! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had to look up how cold it was there this morning. I know your houses aren't insulated well & you probably don't have central heating? 3C must feel fridgid to you.
It was a balmy -35C/-38F here when I got up this morning. Most of the province is under a cold warning ãs exposed skin freezes in under 5 minutes.
When you have to make up days at school do they just add them on at the end of the year?


pammie1234 said:


> The school districts around here have closed in order to make sure the homes have an ample supply of heat. I'm sure a school uses a lot of energy to heat, and cool. Kids love it, but teachers dread the make-up days! So far, we have not closed this year. We have very little snow, a lot of ice, and we are not equipped to drive in it. I'm sure everyone with all of the winter storms would laugh at how we stock up at the store and stay home. I'm sure it is nothing to you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think she has done that to me- but often tries to get me to turn right onto a busy road (your left), would rather take a little bit longer than spend ages trying to turn across a couple or lanes of busy traffic. As well as the fact that end up holding up traffic behind who only need to what for one lane to clear instead of 3 or 4.


She's also really good at saying take a u-turn now, in a spot that says, no u-turn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got DH to get my garden seed box down from the cupboard this morning so I can go through them & see what I need to order for spring. If I order before February 15th I get a discount.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That's on my bucket list! When we travel, we walk a lot of steps. Do you use a Fitbit or something similar?


I have a Garmin, I haven't used it in forever, it gets in the way when I play guitar, but I do need to pull it out, make sure it has a good battery in it and start using it again. We do a ton of hiking in Yellowstone every year, it's going to be strange to not go this year, but we'll go back again next year, I won't miss the Nez Pierce or Slough creek so much, I'd love to do Hell Roaring Creek again, but I don't want to die on the way back up again though. lol It was one heck of a hike back out, let me tell you.

Well, I've done my yoga this morning, and eaten breakfast, I think I'll finish catching up here, then go clear off the top of the cabinets and wash it all down, then put down the newspaper I've managed to hoard for putting up there, and get it all put back together. 
It was really nice to be able to do my yoga in the dinning room, I can shut the door going to the living room so that the dogs can't get into the dinning room while I'm exercising.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He spends most of the time with his nose to the ground- in the time honoured way that dogs collect their information!


Lol, making sure he could find his way home, no doubt. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And even that seems to be held against me- that I am not living in Christchurch.
> You would have thought she would understand that my motivation for moving north, was to be with my dad as he approached the end of his life.


Unfortunately, in Christchurch you'd have to deal with her dad on a daily or weekly basis, in Auckland, you don't have that problem at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol she does blame me for getting some grey hairs at a young age ????,


 :sm23: Somehow I think her claims are valid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to hike to the bottom. taking a mule is much more fun. --- sam


We want to hike to the bottom, we'll see how it goes, the mule ride is super expensive, we'd rather take that money and go do other things, and we don't want to have to spend the night at the bottom this year, it's a pain getting the overnight camping pass for down in the canyon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very worthy goal, Kaye Jo!
> I have kind of given up on all my trousers! Don't like the look of fat-bottomed women in trousers, so I won't inflict me on others!


 :sm24:

As long as you are comfortable in what you are wearing, it's all good. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sitting here at nearly 10pm with all doors, windows open coz it feels really nice and cool outside.. but it is so humid 92% and 18c... hope the wind picks up a bit and blows it away for the night... lol. We got to 37c today and again tomorrow but at least it did start to cool down quite a bit around 4.30pm today.
> 
> Penelope has a cold and cough... first one in a few months... and of course we had to go to doctor today as she has been needing quite a lot of ventolin. He started her on predisone for 3 days, she doesnt seem quite as bad today as yesterday though so should be ok.


Poor P, at least it's been a longer period of time between her being down, so that's a positive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy!
> I would gladly swap our intense heat, right now- for a bit of ice and snow!
> 
> It is quite a lot cooler outside- when I let Ringo out- but inside it is nearly 30*C.
> ...


I like the idea that he wants to do some reno on yours, as long as it's not going to up your rent payments, but the move itself would be a massive pain in the butt, so I'm with you on having conflicted feelings on it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real- same thing tonight- sitting here dripping sweat, just on mid-night, will head back soon, but expecting only to rest, rather than a true sleep.


Oh yuck!! That does make it hard to sleep, almost hard to rest too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up how cold it was there this morning. I know your houses aren't insulated well & you probably don't have central heating? 3C must feel fridgid to you.
> It was a balmy -35C/-38F here when I got up this morning. Most of the province is under a cold warning ãs exposed skin freezes in under 5 minutes.
> When you have to make up days at school do they just add them on at the end of the year?


They usually have some built in, like before a holiday or on a long weekend. Some are even added on at the end. If not needed, these days become holidays.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's so true Bonnie! It's so sad....such a horrible disease. The young man with the esophageal cancer is undergoing his treatment. As of last week after 3 treatments nothing with the tumor appears to have changed. After the preliminary treatments are done he will undergo surgery to remove his esophagus and 1/3 of his stomach. I can't imagine....he just turned 41.


That is so sad and he is so young. I hope the surgery is successful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The school districts around here have closed in order to make sure the homes have an ample supply of heat. I'm sure a school uses a lot of energy to heat, and cool. Kids love it, but teachers dread the make-up days! So far, we have not closed this year. We have very little snow, a lot of ice, and we are not equipped to drive in it. I'm sure everyone with all of the winter storms would laugh at how we stock up at the store and stay home. I'm sure it is nothing to you!


People here do the same--we are in the South, though on the northern end of it if that makes sense. LOL Snow isn't that common for us (well, snow that accumulates and sticks around). We do get quite a bit of rain over the winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


Wow! Nice of your neighbor to do snow removal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw a text from Marianne (sent last night but didn't see it until this morning). Her mom has been hospitalized with a GI bleed. She was taken by ambulance to hospital. Don't know any more details. Prayers please.


Prayers on the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been watching Midsomer murders , I like spotting parts of the area I live in on Tv shoes , Ive even seen parts of Vera , George Gently and the Harry Potter films being filmed , although I can remember muttering about a local beach being closed due to the filming of the film Atonement ????
> A funny story I was in Scarborough when they were filming a scene from the film Little Voice , the scene was Micheal Caine running down the street , they did it many times and the funny part was that each time Micheal Caine got to the bottom a voice would shout " Micheals coat now " and this little old man would run up from somewhere and put the coat on Micheal Caine while he just stood there with his arms outstretched like a scarecrow


I watch Midsomer Murders as well. It's a really good program.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, you have been chatty.
> This year has started sadly for some of you with loved ones passing, my condolences to all affected.
> I had to get myself to urgent pharmacy yesterday, a big blister on leg from liquid freezing, burst and got very messy.
> I was concerned it might get infected so got them to check it, now have antiseptic cream and dressings on it.
> ...


I hope you didn't get an infection from the burst blister.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, we have hiked the Grand Canyon. Way down is fine (though be sure and have short toe nails), way out is very long and tiring, but doable and a great adventure. With hindsight i would make sure to have jacuzzi available day of hike out!


Yes, definitely will need a massage or jacuzzi or something after hiking out of there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It is pretty 'sick' (good) but it really was supposed to be sock lol.


LOL!!! You'd think with as many socks as I've been making, that would have been my first guess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> LOL was supposed to be sock yarn but the time has passed where I can make an edit.


I think I picked up on the silk blend you did recently.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My pre-op exercises for hip replacement exhaust me and they are quite simple. And to think 3 years ago I was going to the gym at the YMCA also.
> Best wishes ladies on your goals.I'm not ready for that again unless I can go by myself w/o DH. :sm02:


After recovery from your surgeries and while the carer is there would be the best time to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> No spinning group for me today...tooooooo cold and it will get colder throughout the day + wind...ish!!!!! DH called from his work to say the black ice is terrible and I should be sure to stay home. I told him that he doesn't need to worry about that! I have my 'sick-sock yarn' spinning around on the ceiling fan in the kitchen to finish drying...it is almost dry but this will finish it up quickly.


Definitely staying home is the best idea, safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She was. After an accident many years ago, she has been in a wheel chair, with no feeling below the waist, so didn't feel pain from the cancer to begin with. She loved everyone, was always happy. Always gave second, third, fourth chances.....


Wow, that's a legacy to leave behind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> What they said in the local paper is the issue is with IPhones. The person you are Facetiming with can hear you before they answer and after the call is over. Supposedly the patch will be ready today. I have an old flip phone still, so no worries about them...not smart phones, dumb ones!! But they work. That's good for me. Always wanted to do the Grand Canyon but never got around to it. The roofer has come and gone and fixed the leak we had with that torrential rain we had on 2 occasions. Now, we wait until rain tomorrow to see if he did it right! I'm sure he did. Nice guy and seemingly good work.


Hopefully it's all fixed and no more leaks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I need some also. . .send some this way. . . .please! I'm even up to begging this a.m.
> :sm02:


Lol! I'd zap it too you if I could.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree. I really try not to push her buttons, but sometimes it just happens! He was very good at fooling everyone. It amazes me that wife after me raves about how wonderful he was when he was so horrible to her! I just think that people can be weird!


Denial, it's probably easier to "forget" the bad stuff, and if he was good at fooling people, they may not have believed her when she said he was that way, so gave up and convinced herself that it was her, not him. Sad though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor friend, so sad at that age &; with small kids too. Just awful.
> I talked to Kathy last night, she saw her oncologist on Tuesday & didn't get good news. The Timor's have spread, she's needing more pain management & the doctor told her weeks to maybe a few months.????she made Christmas & said her next goal was to make it to her birthday which is June 1 but the doctor made it clear that is very unlikely. So sad.


I'm so sorry to hear Kathy's news.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you didn't get an infection from the burst blister.


Thanks it is healing ok now just keeping it covered until it is safe to leave it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what we are looking forward to next week. --- sam
> 
> Tuesday a bit of light snow is possible but temperatures begin to plummet. Lows will fall WELL below 0.
> 
> ...


We had a dump of snow overnight but nowhere near as bad as Toronto, just 2 hours north of me. I did hear that we are now in for a very cold snap for the next 3 days. I guess I won't be going out for a while. Poor Candy runs out and back in quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Care to swap? The heatwave from Aussie is heading our way, with the highest temps to hit us on Thursday-Friday. So the electric fans will be running with that forecast. Today is cloudy and a nice cooling breeze keeping things comfortable.


We all seem to be having extreme weather temperatures. I'm glad you are able to stay comfortable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brrrrrrr.....that is just too cold Sam. I hope you will bundle up and stay warm and if you venture to Heidi's for breakfast bundle up extra well! Better still....request room service!
> 
> Talked with Marianne again re her mom. Doctors can't locate the bleed yet and at this point hesitant to do the endoscopy (think that is the procedure) at this point because of other health issues. Will try to do it Monday. Her mom has so far received 2 units of blood.
> Not doing well at all. She said she appreciated the prayers on their behalf.


My friend used to get bleeds and for the longest time, the doctors couldn't find the problem. She was constantly getting blood transfusions. Eventually they found that she had spider veins in her colon that were rupturing and causing the bleed. I hope they can locate Marianne's mom's problem quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that one of the newer ones? Moving is a pain, but if it's in better condition, better access, etc. maybe a full time move could be negotiated?


I am not prepared even to contemplate moving into either of the new houses, Rookie, they will have too many mould problems, because of the saturation suffered over winter, and the one to the south is built where all the water collects when it is raining. Besides, apart from problems like the window hinges having failed, my little house is well designed, and I have got my belongings well sorted. I seriously do not need the hassle, and dislocation of another move I would happily agree to the bathroom being upgraded.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber and I can sit and watch them all, one after the other!
> 
> And this is what I was working to finish while watching it. I got the ribbing done last night.


Very nice hat. I love the colours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla just called, her 150 gallon fish tank is leaking, and not a small amount, so I need to go over and help her drain it and get all the fish out and into other 3 tanks she has, then we'll head to knitting, so much for getting my cabinets done. 
See you all later, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> *CHICKEN CORDON BLEU CASSEROLE*
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/chicken-cordon-bleu-pasta-bake-recipe
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


Thanks, Rafiki. Welcome to the Tea Party. I have seen your posts on KP but nice to have you join us here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> After several months of reaching well short of the hundred paged- suddenly we have several weeks well over the hundred- there's not noticeably more of us- just much more chatty! It's gone 9p.m., here- and I've only just got back to the computer- Tomorrow will be much the same- I think I will just have to rely on Margaret's summaries!


Yes, Julie, I agree. I seem to be two days behind and only have about 40 more pages to read.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had an attitude here, that 'modern' and the 'new' is best, a lot of our heritage has been demolished. There used to be a Windmill at the top of Queen Street/Karangahape Rd in the central city- it was pulled down in 1950, six years before we landed here. Much of the building to the north- along Symond's Street is University buildings- swallowing up the Villas that used to line the roads. When I moved to Auckland in 1968 there was a complex of windy roads and some very picturesque houses along Grafton Gully, but by the time the University year started, end of February, there was a sea of mud, Giant Scrapers- probably Euclids, and now it is all motorway. At a time when overseas cities were routing their motorways out of the city centres, we had a policy of routing them right through the middle of the urban areas.
> The Kiwi goal of a quarter acre section has led to sprawling development consuming once fertile market gardens - and now it's all 'infill' housing- Council ratifies houses built about 1 1/2 metres apart- which is why I can reach out and touch the house at my back door.
> Part of the problem in our earthquake prone country, is that high density, high rise housing has had only limited approval. I, personally, feel most uncomfortable several storeys up, after the very severe earthquakes in the South Island- especially as so many stairwells failed.


Too bad about the windmill. That is so picturesque.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce.
> Thinking of walking dogs- I am fairly sure Tash has moved out at last, there is no sign of Bronx- the black menace who was terrorising Ringo and most of the people around.
> In the morning I am going to risk walking Ringo again.


For your and Ringo's well-being, I hope they have moved.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Denial, it's probably easier to "forget" the bad stuff, and if he was good at fooling people, they may not have believed her when she said he was that way, so gave up and convinced herself that it was her, not him. Sad though.


He was very persuasive. He convinced her that she should live with him and even filed for full custody. He made me look rather foolish. I took the train to the office and missed my stop. When I got there, I was frazzled. The social worker was rather harsh, and then said that he had dropped the action. He didn't even bother to let me know. She was definitely on his side. So was DD's counselors. One when she was 5 and the other when she was a teenager. He convinced them that I was the problem. Broke my heart. When we went to mediation for the divorce, he blindsided me by getting the mediator to be his representation. Then when we left, he threatened to take my house. It wasn't in his name at all, but in Texas, there was something about what's mine is yours and vice versa. It didn't happen, and the divorce finally came through, but it was very upsetting. He knew how to push my buttons!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think this venting may be good for me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not prepared even to contemplate moving into either of the new houses, Rookie, they will have too many mould problems, because of the saturation suffered over winter, and the one to the south is built where all the water collects when it is raining. Besides, apart from problems like the window hinges having failed, my little house is well designed, and I have got my belongings well sorted. I seriously do not need the hassle, and dislocation of another move I would happily agree to the bathroom being upgraded.


Then it would be worth it even to endure living there while they renovate.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla just called, her 150 gallon fish tank is leaking, and not a small amount, so I need to go over and help her drain it and get all the fish out and into other 3 tanks she has, then we'll head to knitting, so much for getting my cabinets done.
> See you all later, I'll let you know how it goes.


Oh, dear! That is a lot of water! DD's DH has a large aquarium that hasn't been used for several years. He wants to get it set up again. I told her that it would be wise if she told him that it would totally be his duty to take care of it! They can be such a hassle. I've had small ones and I do enjoy the fish, but a big one would be too much for me!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Finally starting to feel like myself again. After 11 days in hospital, I was more than ready to come home last Friday. Have not had much energy nor appetite, but so nice to be without pain. This morning I actually enjoyed breakfast, so must be getting better!
> Thanks for all the good wishes following my emergency surgery. Yes it was keyhole surgery so no major wound to heal but messy surgery because of excessive bleeding. When I finally had the endoscopy to remove the stone that was stuck, they found the stone had already passed. So then, for a minor half hour procedure, I spent 3 hours in recovery because my blood pressure was going beserk. Fortunately, all good now (or I guess I would still be in hospital)
> I am glad to say that our aircon was finally fixed last November which is such a blessing because of the heat wave conditions we have been having all this month (although nothing like the temps Margaret has been having in Adelaide) Usually February is our hottest and most humid month, so I hope what we are having now will not be repeated next month.
> Bonnie, hope you are continuing to improve after your surgery and healing wishes to anyone else who needs them.
> ...


Good news that you are home and feeling a bit better. Slow and easy does it. I hope you can stand the hot weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


That is a LOT of snow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I just heard that too...supposedly on Apple products and a fix is in the works but not available yet. It's always something!


It is kind of typical of conglomerates, that they knew about it, and failed to try to sort it, until there was a public outcry!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> No spinning group for me today...tooooooo cold and it will get colder throughout the day + wind...ish!!!!! DH called from his work to say the black ice is terrible and I should be sure to stay home. I told him that he doesn't need to worry about that! I have my 'sick-sock yarn' spinning around on the ceiling fan in the kitchen to finish drying...it is almost dry but this will finish it up quickly.


I gather it is to be record breaking cold- and here we are with record breaking highs!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Just looking at your pictures makes me cold! I hope you are staying in and staying warm!


Oh no, it's beautiful outside.

Shoveled a pathway down the side of my house to the side entrance for the mailman in case I have mail. With the wind drifts was at least 2ft deep but nice fluffy snow. 
Then I moved my car to make a wider entrance to be able to get in and out of the car.

My neighbor from the other side of the house called over so we were chatting for a few minutes, then I said to her we would be more productive if we both shoveled your driveway. So I pushed the snow then she lifted it up onto the snow Banks. We were nearly finished and the son of the owners on the other side of her came over and we finished everything in about an hour.

Now I'm enjoying a nice warm cup of black decaffinated coffee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousins in Scotland posted this photo on Facebook- the Rannoch Moor in the Highlands of Scotland- the cold is everywhere it seems in the Northern Hemisphere!
> The Rannoch Moor lingers in my dreams- we frequently drove that way when going on holiday to Mallaig. Usually in summer, but sometimes in winter as well. The poles alongside the road are very high- in case of snow drifts, to help travelers find their way.


What a gorgeous scene!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this image of Alpacas in their natural habitat in Peru, on Kate Davies' Blog- thought I would share it!


They are a curious lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it would be a lot of work and disruption, but might be worth it to have the renovations done.


I am concerned, also about having all my things moved about, by other people, hard enough to keep track when it is only me, (can't blame Ringo for much, apart from his fluff he leaves around in such generous quantities!). 
It would be good to get the windows sorted, and as I mentioned earlier, the bathroom could do with a make-over. Oh and a new stove- would happily accept that!
And an outside clothes line. And a fence with a gate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just heard something about that also. It seems to be with the iPhones that there is a bug that causes it and you can hear what is going on before someone answers during a multiple facetime call.


They mentioned something like that in the broadcast I heard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary asked me to post Matthew's update on his latest drawing.


Cute. I love the bowtie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Check your keyboard settings Liz you might get them that way , I know thats how i got loads when on the ipad


I'll look around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Memento is the word I would use. I already think of her every time I see the bouquet she gave me several years ago--now one more place I will have a smile from her with the addition of the roses.


It is lovely to have such momentoes.
I have a lovely smiley photo of Mwyffanwy up in the sitting room, and in my bedroom a very precious bottle that had Cacherel's Anais Anais perfume in it- long since all used up! A few bits and pieces of cross stitch work (from kitsets) that she gave me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is lovely to have such momentoes.
> I have a lovely smiley photo of Mwyffanwy up in the sitting room, and in my bedroom a very precious bottle that had Cacherel's Anais Anais perfume in it- long since all used up! A few bits and pieces of cross stitch work (from kitsets) that she gave me.


Anais Anais (in my 30's)and Windsong (in my 20's) were two of my favorites. I've gotten out of the habit of wearing perfume. I checked on Amazon and both can still be purchased. I don't know any of the current trends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. I have added my comments to it. Do hope they find the right person to take it on. I see some have stepped up, so for everyone's peace of mind this needs to be done.


I'm sure you noticed that the troublesome one has thrown her hat in the ring.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am concerned, also about having all my things moved about, by other people, hard enough to keep track when it is only me, (can't blame Ringo for much, apart from his fluff he leaves around in such generous quantities!).
> It would be good to get the windows sorted, and as I mentioned earlier, the bathroom could do with a make-over. Oh and a new stove- would happily accept that!
> And an outside clothes line. And a fence with a gate!


I hear you and would find it difficult to move and then move again. I am thinking that he could do the windows just fine with you living in your home, as mine were done with me living in the home and took about 2 days and never all out at once. Bathroom upgrade with the new shower took about 2 weeks, but that was the entire shower with bathtub removal, but upgrading the toilets took 12 hours. I am thinking that you could easily work around his workers in the home without problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I don't think I wear anything else????I maybe put a dress on twice a year, fat bottom or not


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: I have a very practical reason for sticking with skirts- I have to head to the loo so frequently every day- mostly because of the diuretic- trousers can be such a hassle to get out of, and down, fast enough, far too many accidents!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am concerned, also about having all my things moved about, by other people, hard enough to keep track when it is only me, (can't blame Ringo for much, apart from his fluff he leaves around in such generous quantities!).
> It would be good to get the windows sorted, and as I mentioned earlier, the bathroom could do with a make-over. Oh and a new stove- would happily accept that!
> And an outside clothes line. And a fence with a gate!


Why would you have to move if it's just things like putting new windows in and a bathroom remodelled and possibly a new stove. 
All the friends that I know have their windows replaced while still in their homes, the contractors clean up the mess after they are finished.
For a bathroom renewal just tell Nazir you don't mind being without your bathroom for a day or two, surely it shouldn't take longer than a couple of days to do a bathroom.

Of course being without a toilet would be difficult.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure you noticed that the troublesome one has thrown her hat in the ring.


Oh yes, it did not take long either, for the followers to turn the topic into a bun fight, and in doing so Admin can see what a problem they are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I don't even possess a dress any more. I haven't worn one for years. I keep thinking I'd like one but when I try one on it looks very strange. My legs haven't been seen in public for years! :sm16:


But also, from the photos I've seen of you Angela, your figure has survived the years in much better shape than mine has. At one point the drug I was obliged to take, had caused such serious weight gain, I had reached 132kg. It is so easy to gain, and so d****d difficult to lose it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am concerned, also about having all my things moved about, by other people, hard enough to keep track when it is only me, (can't blame Ringo for much, apart from his fluff he leaves around in such generous quantities!).
> It would be good to get the windows sorted, and as I mentioned earlier, the bathroom could do with a make-over. Oh and a new stove- would happily accept that!
> And an outside clothes line. And a fence with a gate!


I would love an outside clothesline, but they aren't allowed where I live. I do have a fence, but really no where to put it since I have a pool. I love the smell of sheets dried outside!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anais Anais (in my 30's)and Windsong (in my 20's) were two of my favorites. I've gotten out of the habit of wearing perfume. I checked on Amazon and both can still be purchased. I don't know any of the current trends.


I rarely wear perfume. I did buy some when we were in Capri. It was made in the shop and I liked the smell. I'm giving a bottle to DD for her birthday. I hope she will like it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, making sure he could find his way home, no doubt. :sm02:


 :sm24: And of course, who has dared walk through his territory!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately, in Christchurch you'd have to deal with her dad on a daily or weekly basis, in Auckland, you don't have that problem at least.


Yes- I must keep that in mind! Pity there's not an acceptable compromise- so I could have seen the GK's more often. It's more than five years since I last saw DGS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> As long as you are comfortable in what you are wearing, it's all good. :sm24:


Fair enough!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I rarely wear perfume. I did buy some when we were in Capri. It was made in the shop and I liked the smell. I'm giving a bottle to DD for her birthday. I hope she will like it!


I'm sure she will. I think I have some bottles to give away also.

I have an empty bottle of Evening in Paris. I remember that being the only cologne bottle my Mom owned. I would recognize that scent anywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like the idea that he wants to do some reno on yours, as long as it's not going to up your rent payments, but the move itself would be a massive pain in the butt, so I'm with you on having conflicted feelings on it.


The thought of the rent going up, is very unwelcome!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, some SOB broke into DSs house across the road last night ????they took his play station, an expensive watch, a security system he'd yet to set up, DHs very expensive gadget for measuring the seed of bullets- used when you make your own shells & we aren't sure what else. DS is really upset, just the idea that someone violated his space, also DH is really mad. We have a couple of possibilities of who did it, we have some thriving druggies around here. Grrr.. I'm so sick of this BS.
> I did almost nothing today, for some reasons n felt worn out, I even had a 1 hr nap before supper & I never do that.
> I did send some time knitting in my sweater.


That is terrible. I'm sure that feeling of violation will hang on for a while. I hope the insurance will cover his loss.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yuck!! That does make it hard to sleep, almost hard to rest too.


Did not wake up till 5a.m., quite amazing! after all those years struggling after Fale was taken from me- to get to sleep at all. I am convinced it's the Magnesium Capsules that have been the breakthrough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watch Midsomer Murders as well. It's a really good program.


They have to have a negative population by now!!! So many have been murdered!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Toronto hasn't really had much snow so far this winter so I'm not complaining as it's really pretty, but I won't be thinking that in the morning, lol! I can see quite a challenge digging out but I know my neighbors will probably do it for me. I'm truly spoilt. ????????
> 
> Nearly 9:15pm I'm tired so you know where I'm going..... ????????????????
> 
> TTYL


I saw the photos of the snow and was happy to see that neighbours were helping each other. I hope yours will dig you out.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure she will. I think I have some bottles to give away also.
> 
> I have an empty bottle of Evening in Paris. I remember that being the only cologne bottle my Mom owned. I would recognize that scent anywhere.


Oh my Mother's favourite perfume.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

get everything on paper and signed in front of of a notary. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy!
> I would gladly swap our intense heat, right now- for a bit of ice and snow!
> 
> It is quite a lot cooler outside- when I let Ringo out- but inside it is nearly 30*C.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla just called, her 150 gallon fish tank is leaking, and not a small amount, so I need to go over and help her drain it and get all the fish out and into other 3 tanks she has, then we'll head to knitting, so much for getting my cabinets done.
> See you all later, I'll let you know how it goes.


Mmm, that sounds like a serious aquatic event- hope all the fish are safe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, Julie, I agree. I seem to be two days behind and only have about 40 more pages to read.


It really does make it a marathon, especially when you have had a couple or three busy days!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kayue jo - check this out. the grand canyon in style. --- sam

http://www.thetrain.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt9aIpdiT4AIVWq5PCh04EQABEAEYASAAEgIDofD_BwE


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad about the windmill. That is so picturesque.


 :sm24: It was considered to be 'progress'!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> For your and Ringo's well-being, I hope they have moved.


No sign of Tash and her kids (apart from all their rubbish) for several days now- heading out very soon with Ringo!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy!
> I would gladly swap our intense heat, right now- for a bit of ice and snow!
> 
> It is quite a lot cooler outside- when I let Ringo out- but inside it is nearly 30*C.
> ...


Is the house to the south better for you or does it require a lot of work?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course it was - dumb me - i should have realized what it was. --- sam



machriste said:


> Sam, I think it's silk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


You do have a good neighbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> He was very persuasive. He convinced her that she should live with him and even filed for full custody. He made me look rather foolish. I took the train to the office and missed my stop. When I got there, I was frazzled. The social worker was rather harsh, and then said that he had dropped the action. He didn't even bother to let me know. She was definitely on his side. So was DD's counselors. One when she was 5 and the other when she was a teenager. He convinced them that I was the problem. Broke my heart. When we went to mediation for the divorce, he blindsided me by getting the mediator to be his representation. Then when we left, he threatened to take my house. It wasn't in his name at all, but in Texas, there was something about what's mine is yours and vice versa. It didn't happen, and the divorce finally came through, but it was very upsetting. He knew how to push my buttons!


Not identical- but so much of what you say here, Pammie reminds me of what I went through.
And he had so many convinced he was 'Mr Nice Guy'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then it would be worth it even to endure living there while they renovate.


That is what I am hoping to negotiate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a fabulous table in the top picture. you certainly received more snow than we did. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a gorgeous scene!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are a curious lot.


They love to investigate who you are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anais Anais (in my 30's)and Windsong (in my 20's) were two of my favorites. I've gotten out of the habit of wearing perfume. I checked on Amazon and both can still be purchased. I don't know any of the current trends.


They are so very pricey here- I have more or less given up on the idea- apart from 4711, (Eau de Cologne) I do still use that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great neighbors - when i was growing up neighbors always looked after each other - it's nice to see that there are some still around. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> They truly are. Have just been talking to him and told him I had wanted to help, lol! His excuse was, he needed a good cardio workout and he is only 45 and I'm not. (I feel like 45 but my mirror tells me otherwise). ????????
> 
> What a truly fantastic and considerate man, I am truly blessed.
> Admittedly I've told them to park in my driveway to save them from parking on the street, they have no garage but to me that's just being a good neighbor, especially in the winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure you noticed that the troublesome one has thrown her hat in the ring.


I sure hope Admin thinks better of that offer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I hear you and would find it difficult to move and then move again. I am thinking that he could do the windows just fine with you living in your home, as mine were done with me living in the home and took about 2 days and never all out at once. Bathroom upgrade with the new shower took about 2 weeks, but that was the entire shower with bathtub removal, but upgrading the toilets took 12 hours. I am thinking that you could easily work around his workers in the home without problems.


It would be an upheaval-but preferable I think, to being moved out, and then back in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla just called, her 150 gallon fish tank is leaking, and not a small amount, so I need to go over and help her drain it and get all the fish out and into other 3 tanks she has, then we'll head to knitting, so much for getting my cabinets done.
> See you all later, I'll let you know how it goes.


That's not good. We had a tank like that. I remember what a job it was to clean it. I hope you manage to get all the fish transferred safely. You'll just have to leave your cabinets for another day. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Why would you have to move if it's just things like putting new windows in and a bathroom remodelled and possibly a new stove.
> All the friends that I know have their windows replaced while still in their homes, the contractors clean up the mess after they are finished.
> For a bathroom renewal just tell Nazir you don't mind being without your bathroom for a day or two, surely it shouldn't take longer than a couple of days to do a bathroom.
> 
> Of course being without a toilet would be difficult.


Fortunately the loo is okay- was up-graded shortly after I moved in- The rest would be but temporary inconvenience. Nasir has spoken, in the past, of me moving into the South house, but knowing the amount of flooding, I really do not want to be living in a bog!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anais Anais (in my 30's)and Windsong (in my 20's) were two of my favorites. I've gotten out of the habit of wearing perfume. I checked on Amazon and both can still be purchased. I don't know any of the current trends.


There are so many places now where they prohibit perfume of any kind that I have stopped wearing it. All hospitals here say no perfumes allowed. There seem to be a lot of people allergic to scents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I would love an outside clothesline, but they aren't allowed where I live. I do have a fence, but really no where to put it since I have a pool. I love the smell of sheets dried outside!


Everything smells great when dried with a bit of sun and wind! I find the drier best for towels though- they get hard and scratchy when dried outside. I don't think we have anywhere here that prohibits outside lines.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But also, from the photos I've seen of you Angela, your figure has survived the years in much better shape than mine has. At one point the drug I was obliged to take, had caused such serious weight gain, I had reached 132kg. It is so easy to gain, and so d****d difficult to lose it!


I was skinny as a rake right up until about my 50s. Could eat anything and never think about my weight. Then the weight started to go on, I think I weigh about 155 lbs now. Luckily the amount of walking I do does help to keep it from spiralling up, otherwise I'd sit and eat all day long. I get bored when I'm in the house all day long. :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes, it did not take long either, for the followers to turn the topic into a bun fight, and in doing so Admin can see what a problem they are.


I hope they pay attention to the comments. It would be great if the toxic posters were banned.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have to have a negative population by now!!! So many have been murdered!!!!


Tee hee!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here in our school district five days are worked into the schedule. if more than five days are missed those need to be made up. usually by going on saturday. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up how cold it was there this morning. I know your houses aren't insulated well & you probably don't have central heating? 3C must feel fridgid to you.
> It was a balmy -35C/-38F here when I got up this morning. Most of the province is under a cold warning ãs exposed skin freezes in under 5 minutes.
> When you have to make up days at school do they just add them on at the end of the year?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have to have a negative population by now!!! So many have been murdered!!!!


Wouldn't think you'd have a long life expectancy if you went to live in that village! 
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be some hefty hiking to do the round trip in one day. will you take one trail down and the other back out? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We want to hike to the bottom, we'll see how it goes, the mule ride is super expensive, we'd rather take that money and go do other things, and we don't want to have to spend the night at the bottom this year, it's a pain getting the overnight camping pass for down in the canyon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know who the toxic posters are, but I have been on some posts where people have really been nasty. I don't like that at all. I like it when people get along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

vent away pammie - we got your back. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I think this venting may be good for me!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> vent away pammie - we got your back. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. That is why I love this place!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes that is Nicho and also I've heard from D.M. and now have her added into the emergency site. By the way, D.M.
> (didn't put your avatar handle in this post) but just wanted to say I looked at some of your work you've posted pictures of and OMG you are so talented. Would you mind if I directed folks to some of your pictures so they can oooo and ahhhh like I did?
> Absolutely gorgeous work!


Thank you! I haven't posted in a very long time, as life has intruded. You're welcome to look at my work if you'd like. I have a LOT more that I will eventually post, when I have the time.
DIANE :sm17:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as freshman in high school we were all doused with Evening in Paris at one time or another. the smell was really strong. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure she will. I think I have some bottles to give away also.
> 
> I have an empty bottle of Evening in Paris. I remember that being the only cologne bottle my Mom owned. I would recognize that scent anywhere.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> There are so many places now where they prohibit perfume of any kind that I have stopped wearing it. All hospitals here say no perfumes allowed. There seem to be a lot of people allergic to scents.


I meet with so many seniors and disabled people in my volunteer work and know that their tolerance is low, so just don't wear it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Found a place 34 miles from me that teaches spinning! A friend and I drove there today to check out their yarn. 
I hadn't been able to find any solid pink fingering sock yarn without having to order it and pay shipping. Found wht I was going to order there and of course no shipping. Very nice yarn store. I was proud of resisting any other purchases but boy was I tempted. 


gottastch said:


> Yup, supposed to be sock LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> as freshman in high school we were all doused with Evening in Paris at one time or another. the smell was really strong. --- sam


Very memorable. I can't say I like it much other than the memories it evokes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like the fan being used to dry your yarn; will most definitely have to try that idea next time I'm dying yarn.


gottastch said:


> No spinning group for me today...tooooooo cold and it will get colder throughout the day + wind...ish!!!!! DH called from his work to say the black ice is terrible and I should be sure to stay home. I told him that he doesn't need to worry about that! I have my 'sick-sock yarn' spinning around on the ceiling fan in the kitchen to finish drying...it is almost dry but this will finish it up quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In the past they've closed our schools before because couldn't heat them enough due to extreme cold.


Sorlenna said:


> The county called school for today--we have no snow--but it is to be below freezing all day and into tomorrow (unusual for here). I suspect the buildings simply can't be kept warm enough. I remember once when I was in junior high that school was closed because of cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

school is closed today - the cold probably had something to do with it but more so the back roads are very icy. the back roads don't get plowed very often. 

it got to -13° over night - not sure how cold it is now but the wind chill has to be in the minus figures. reeces kitty and snow white kitty slept inside last night. reeces kitty wanted out and when i opened the door i gasped at the cold that came out. he went out - he is a big fur ball. but no doubt he will be wanting in when the sun goes down. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I like the idea that he wants to do some reno on yours, as long as it's not going to up your rent payments, but the move itself would be a massive pain in the butt, so I'm with you on having conflicted feelings on it.


That's what I was thinking. Also how long would it take and can you be sure of getting back to your own place again.?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a call from Marianne; doctor going to do a colonoscopy on her mom Wed. and will probably not discharge her until Saturday now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved Midsomer Murders; also Murdock Mysteries and Doc Martin. Saw that Martin Clune from Doc Martin is going to have a new series where he plays a detective; think it is on Netfix but can't find the email about it right now. I love Martin Clune.


budasha said:


> I watch Midsomer Murders as well. It's a really good program.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I went and looked for the post just out of curiosity and never could find it. Even went back several days worth of postings and never saw it. Like I said, just out of curiosity.


budasha said:


> I'm sure you noticed that the troublesome one has thrown her hat in the ring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved Midsomer Murders; also Murdock Mysteries and Doc Martin. Saw that Martin Clune from Doc Martin is going to have a new series where he plays a detective; think it is on Netfix but can't find the email about it right now. I love Martin Clune.


The gave some of his earlier things .. just be aware they are not as "clean cut" as Doc Martin. Are you watching the new Doc Martin episodes? It's a good thing I know he's an avid dog lover or I'd be upset at his character's treatment of dogs in the show.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sure looks like fun.


thewren said:


> kayue jo - check this out. the grand canyon in style. --- sam
> 
> http://www.thetrain.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt9aIpdiT4AIVWq5PCh04EQABEAEYASAAEgIDofD_BwE


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very memorable. I can't say I like it much other than the memories it evokes.


Same here, my mother used to wear it all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I rarely wear perfume. I did buy some when we were in Capri. It was made in the shop and I liked the smell. I'm giving a bottle to DD for her birthday. I hope she will like it!


It can vary so drastically- from skin type to skin type- I do hope it suits her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't know the new Doc Martin season was available yet. Is it on netflix or where? Last I heard it wouldn't be out until fall 2019 and it would be the final season.



RookieRetiree said:


> The gave some of his earlier things .. just be aware they are not as "clean cut" as Doc Martin. Are you watching the new Doc Martin episodes? It's a good thing I know he's an avid dog lover or I'd be upset at his character's treatment of dogs in the show.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> get everything on paper and signed in front of of a notary. --- sam


Might be going a little too far, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is the house to the south better for you or does it require a lot of work?


What concerns me about that house, the most, is how saturated everything got, over and over through last winter, then the lie of the land it is built on- is where all the rain collects and floods whenever we have a downpour. I think the probability of moulds is very high- it is set low, horrible outlook- One window looks straight at my back wall, the statutory metre and a half away- no way to have any real privacy- I can close the door between the kitchen and the passage here, and be totally private.
Plus after 4 years I have got used to being here- and worked out where I want most of my stuff to be. Really do not need the upheaval!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was skinny as a rake right up until about my 50s. Could eat anything and never think about my weight. Then the weight started to go on, I think I weigh about 155 lbs now. Luckily the amount of walking I do does help to keep it from spiralling up, otherwise I'd sit and eat all day long. I get bored when I'm in the house all day long. :sm16:


70 kg is not much at all! 
291 lb's is drastically overweight- I hated being that size- fortunately the Psychiatrist listened when I complained.
Somewhere around 264 lb's now- it is hard on your joints- and so very very hard to get it off.
Eating when bored is not advisable!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wouldn't think you'd have a long life expectancy if you went to live in that village!
> :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: And some of the methods of killing people off, are so obscure- do you think justice would ever happen, after your demise!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found a place 34 miles from me that teaches spinning! A friend and I drove there today to check out their yarn.
> I hadn't been able to find any solid pink fingering sock yarn without having to order it and pay shipping. Found wht I was going to order there and of course no shipping. Very nice yarn store. I was proud of resisting any other purchases but boy was I tempted.


Sounds like a good place to keep in mind- once the current financial situation recovers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's what I was thinking. Also how long would it take and can you be sure of getting back to your own place again.?


That was another thought that came to mind- I really don't want to be stuck down in that house for ever and a day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne; doctor going to do a colonoscopy on her mom Wed. and will probably not discharge her until Saturday now.


Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved Midsomer Murders; also Murdock Mysteries and Doc Martin. Saw that Martin Clune from Doc Martin is going to have a new series where he plays a detective; think it is on Netfix but can't find the email about it right now. I love Martin Clune.


A very fine actor- especially in comedic roles- he is so droll!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


That s nice of your neighbour , Ive just dug out my snow shovel and heavy boots as I think I'm going to need them , ice on the roads today and tonight followed by snow tomorrow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't know the new Doc Martin season was available yet. Is it on netflix or where? Last I heard it wouldn't be out until fall 2019 and it would be the final season.


There was a new Martin Clunes crime drama on here at the beginning of January called Manhunt. Based on a true life story. Maybe that's what you've heard about. I didn't watch it so have no idea if it was any good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That s nice of your neighbour , Ive just dug out my snow shovel and heavy boots as I think I'm going to need them , ice on the roads today and tonight followed by snow tomorrow


Rain/snow showers forecast here tonight. At the moment it's raining. My friend wants to go walking in the morning but I'm thinking at the best it's going to be very muddy and worst might be a bit snowy. I think I'm going to have to talk her out of it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


Glad you made it home safely, it must be horrendous driving in those conditions. Good that you've got Wednesday off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Can you really hike to the bottom & back up in the same day? I would think that would be quite a long track, especially in the heat of summer.


Poledra65 said:


> We want to hike to the bottom, we'll see how it goes, the mule ride is super expensive, we'd rather take that money and go do other things, and we don't want to have to spend the night at the bottom this year, it's a pain getting the overnight camping pass for down in the canyon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good it's healing well


Fan said:


> Thanks it is healing ok now just keeping it covered until it is safe to leave it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


So glad you are safe at home! Your weather is really dangerous. Thankfully, your company has closed and you will have a great dat at home! Are you expecting warmer weather soon? Stay warm!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can you really hike to the bottom & back up in the same day? I would think that would be quite a long track, especially in the heat of summer.


Going down might not be so bad, but climbing up would kill me! Can you get transportation one way?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found a place 34 miles from me that teaches spinning! A friend and I drove there today to check out their yarn.
> I hadn't been able to find any solid pink fingering sock yarn without having to order it and pay shipping. Found wht I was going to order there and of course no shipping. Very nice yarn store. I was proud of resisting any other purchases but boy was I tempted.


Do you spin? I think I would like it, but I have plenty of other things to do!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> kayue jo - check this out. the grand canyon in style. --- sam
> 
> http://www.thetrain.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt9aIpdiT4AIVWq5PCh04EQABEAEYASAAEgIDofD_BwE


Thanks Sam, as soon as I've caught up I'm going to check this out. Looks interesting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Could you just find a big old clothes horse? I really regret I didn't keep my moms., I tried to buy one at a garage sale recently but it was already sold????


pammie1234 said:


> I would love an outside clothesline, but they aren't allowed where I live. I do have a fence, but really no where to put it since I have a pool. I love the smell of sheets dried outside!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow such cold temperatures in the northern hemisphere. Stay safe everyone. 
Pretty warm here yesterday, even resorted to turning on the electric fan in afternoon. 
I keep a jug of water in the fridge to sip on all day, sure need to keep hydrated. 
I have a cross stitch ready to be stitched but cannot concentrate on it at present. Made a big boo boo on the mermaid one, so it’s on back burner for now.
To frog it would be bad idea as would distort the Aida too much, so need to do some creative fudging to make it look right. 

Was it Bonnie who mentioned getting a gerbera plant gift? The one we got from Christmas has finally produced another flower head.
It has not fully developed yet but will show when it does. Need to water my pots twice daily, the concrete patio holds the heat and dries them quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't that true, I can't believe the carry on. Good grief this is a knitting site.
It would be a disaster if they let a certain lunatic become moderator.


budasha said:


> I hope they pay attention to the comments. It would be great if the toxic posters were banned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's probably good that they ar keeping her in until Saturday, hopefully Marianne can get a rest while she's in.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne; doctor going to do a colonoscopy on her mom Wed. and will probably not discharge her until Saturday now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are home safe, no fun driving in white out 


pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't know the new Doc Martin season was available yet. Is it on netflix or where? Last I heard it wouldn't be out until fall 2019 and it would be the final season.


It shows up as "new episodes" on our public station. It shows up as season 8. So new to me, but maybe not new to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:



> Wow such cold temperatures in the northern hemisphere. Stay safe everyone.
> Pretty warm here yesterday, even resorted to turning on the electric fan in afternoon.
> My friends brought me one night before last.
> I keep a jug of water in the fridge to sip on all day, sure need to keep hydrated.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a legacy to leave behind.


It sure is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice hat. I love the colours.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla just called, her 150 gallon fish tank is leaking, and not a small amount, so I need to go over and help her drain it and get all the fish out and into other 3 tanks she has, then we'll head to knitting, so much for getting my cabinets done.
> See you all later, I'll let you know how it goes.


Hope it didn't drain out to much before you got all the fish out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am concerned, also about having all my things moved about, by other people, hard enough to keep track when it is only me, (can't blame Ringo for much, apart from his fluff he leaves around in such generous quantities!).
> It would be good to get the windows sorted, and as I mentioned earlier, the bathroom could do with a make-over. Oh and a new stove- would happily accept that!
> And an outside clothes line. And a fence with a gate!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not wake up till 5a.m., quite amazing! after all those years struggling after Fale was taken from me- to get to sleep at all. I am convinced it's the Magnesium Capsules that have been the breakthrough!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Everything smells great when dried with a bit of sun and wind! I find the drier best for towels though- they get hard and scratchy when dried outside. I don't think we have anywhere here that prohibits outside lines.


You could always dry them outside, then throw them in the dryer with a few dryer balls to soften them up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

maceace said:


> Thank you! I haven't posted in a very long time, as life has intruded. You're welcome to look at my work if you'd like. I have a LOT more that I will eventually post, when I have the time.
> DIANE :sm17:


Welcome to our tea table!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found a place 34 miles from me that teaches spinning! A friend and I drove there today to check out their yarn.
> I hadn't been able to find any solid pink fingering sock yarn without having to order it and pay shipping. Found wht I was going to order there and of course no shipping. Very nice yarn store. I was proud of resisting any other purchases but boy was I tempted.


That's great!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes Bonnie, your gerbera is very pretty. According to the tag which came with ours it will be a salmon pink colour when it flowers. 
Getting nice flowers is the good part of having an operation.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't moved in 42 years! I think I would panic if I had to move now. DD will probably get rid of everything, except for a few things she does want. I did tell her that she needs to donate my knitting yarn and needles. I'll come back to haunt her if she just throws it all away! LOL


I don't envy you for ever having to move. We were in the same place 35 years. Too much stuff accumulates.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> school is closed today - the cold probably had something to do with it but more so the back roads are very icy. the back roads don't get plowed very often.
> 
> it got to -13° over night - not sure how cold it is now but the wind chill has to be in the minus figures. reeces kitty and snow white kitty slept inside last night. reeces kitty wanted out and when i opened the door i gasped at the cold that came out. he went out - he is a big fur ball. but no doubt he will be wanting in when the sun goes down. --- sam


It wouldn't surprise me that the school closed because of ice. It was raining when we left Lima yesterday afternoon. It's 13f here and feels like -6f.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne; doctor going to do a colonoscopy on her mom Wed. and will probably not discharge her until Saturday now.


Prayers continue


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 70 kg is not much at all!
> 291 lb's is drastically overweight- I hated being that size- fortunately the Psychiatrist listened when I complained.
> Somewhere around 264 lb's now- it is hard on your joints- and so very very hard to get it off.
> Eating when bored is not advisable!!!!!


That's about what I weigh.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


I'm glad you are home safe and don't need to go back to work until Thursday.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> of course it was - dumb me - i should have realized what it was. --- sam


 Nope, another dummie here; it was sock????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow such cold temperatures in the northern hemisphere. Stay safe everyone.
> Pretty warm here yesterday, even resorted to turning on the electric fan in afternoon.
> I keep a jug of water in the fridge to sip on all day, sure need to keep hydrated.
> I have a cross stitch ready to be stitched but cannot concentrate on it at present. Made a big boo boo on the mermaid one, so it's on back burner for now.
> ...


I know it won't save the embroidery floss, but if you use a seam ripper carefully, you can remove the stitches without distortion. I've had to do it in the past.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


Glad they are feeling better. Pretty flowers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, my heart goes out to you. I had a wicked divorce too and problems with custody. Blessedly today my three children are close to me emotionally and all live in CA. I can still have nightmares of rape and beatings. Have learned to wake within the nightmare and get myself out of situation vs staying in nightmare and being victim.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it won't save the embroidery floss, but if you use a seam ripper carefully, you can remove the stitches without distortion. I've had to do it in the past.


Unfortunately the mistake is so far back on design it would be a big frogging job to fix it! I have thought of doing it but am procrastinating lol!
Luckily I have plenty of floss, so maybe I will give it a go, just not today ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, my heart goes out to you. I had a wicked divorce too and problems with custody. Blessedly today my three children are close to me emotionally and all live in CA. I can still have nughtmares of rape and beaings. Have learned to wake within the nightmare and get myself out of situation vs staying in nightmare and being victim.


My heart hurts that people I've come to love have been treated in such horribly despicable ways. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> There was a new Martin Clunes crime drama on here at the beginning of January called Manhunt. Based on a true life story. Maybe that's what you've heard about. I didn't watch it so have no idea if it was any good.


It was good - just 3 parts if I remember rightly. It was based on a true story.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. they look pretty tired when they get to the bottom. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Can you really hike to the bottom & back up in the same day? I would think that would be quite a long track, especially in the heat of summer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as well you should be. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, i hear you about the hassle of camping pass and money. But, i encourage you to look into staying in dorms. Not sure of costs but they arent fancy and i think there are 2 or 3 bunk beds/room so shouldnt be too expensive. And you wouldnt have to pack camping equipment. You can buy dinner at bottom or pack a light stove and dry add water dinners.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Rain/snow showers forecast here tonight. At the moment it's raining. My friend wants to go walking in the morning but I'm thinking at the best it's going to be very muddy and worst might be a bit snowy. I think I'm going to have to talk her out of it!


We've got about an inch of snow on the ground and it's still snowing......ok Bonnie, stop laughing! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will that shut the town down. --- sam



KateB said:


> We've got about an inch of snow on the ground and it's still snowing......ok Bonnie, stop laughing! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> will that shut the town down. --- sam


No, would need a bit more, but about 4 or 5 inches is really deep for us!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, so glad you can stay safe and warm at home.
Jeanette, thank you. Today i am a strong, independent woman surrounded by a loving husband, children, stepchildren, grandchildren and friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, so glad you can stay safe and warm at home.
> Jeanette, thank you. Today i am a strong, independent woman surrounded by a loving husband, children, stepchildren, grandchildren and friends.


We'll keep you safe in the love circle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> There are so many places now where they prohibit perfume of any kind that I have stopped wearing it. All hospitals here say no perfumes allowed. There seem to be a lot of people allergic to scents.


Including me , I cant go near any shop that sells perfume or smelly soaps and start sneezing and wheezing if anyone with a heavy perfume comes and sits next to me in a waiting room , I'm not to bad with a very light perfume


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you just find a big old clothes horse? I really regret I didn't keep my moms., I tried to buy one at a garage sale recently but it was already sold????


Not sure what a clothes horse is, but I do have a couple of things that I could move outside. Just not sure it is worth the trouble!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


How thoughtful! Enjoy the special treatment as long as possible!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Wouldn't think you'd have a long life expectancy if you went to live in that village!
> :sm23: :sm23:


I would as I would be Detective Cheif inspector Sonja ????????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Including me , I cant go near any shop that sells perfume or smelly soaps and start sneezing and wheezing if anyone with a heavy perfume comes and sits next to me in a waiting room , I'm not to bad with a very light perfume


That is the same with me. I also have a problem when going down the cleaning product aisle in supermarket. 
My deceased SIL used to wear Opium and Oscar de la Renta perfumes and I found them really nauseating, also musk perfumes. 
I can tolerate light floral ones but do not wear perfume at all these days. I stick with lavender, rose, essential oils for therapeutic uses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Unfortunately the mistake is so far back on design it would be a big frogging job to fix it! I have thought of doing it but am procrastinating lol!
> Luckily I have plenty of floss, so maybe I will give it a go, just not today ????


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, so glad you can stay safe and warm at home.
> Jeanette, thank you. Today i am a strong, independent woman surrounded by a loving husband, children, stepchildren, grandchildren and friends.


Great that you've a loving circle around you now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

maceace said:


> Thank you! I haven't posted in a very long time, as life has intruded. You're welcome to look at my work if you'd like. I have a LOT more that I will eventually post, when I have the time.
> DIANE :sm17:


Hello Diane I think I remember you from the Lace party


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved Midsomer Murders; also Murdock Mysteries and Doc Martin. Saw that Martin Clune from Doc Martin is going to have a new series where he plays a detective; think it is on Netfix but can't find the email about it right now. I love Martin Clune.


Based on a true story that was still fresh in family and friends minds so a bit controversial here , but there has been a few of those kind of tv programmes lately


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes that is it! We won't be able to get it via Acorn TV until March. I can't wait to see it. I believe I can get the first episode now if I read on the Acorn site correctly.


angelam said:


> There was a new Martin Clunes crime drama on here at the beginning of January called Manhunt. Based on a true life story. Maybe that's what you've heard about. I didn't watch it so have no idea if it was any good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


Glad you made it home safely Mary ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very sound decision of the company you work for. Hopefully you will not need to go out any for shopping/groceries until the weather settles down some. Will your DH have to continue to go in to work or your other son (not Matthew)?



pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Rain/snow showers forecast here tonight. At the moment it's raining. My friend wants to go walking in the morning but I'm thinking at the best it's going to be very muddy and worst might be a bit snowy. I think I'm going to have to talk her out of it!


Im hoping its not to bad in the morning as I have to take husband to the hospital to get his eyes checked


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not yet....but want to learn. DH is supposed to be building me a spinning wheel; I found and purchased the plans but he hasn't started yet. I do have a drop spindle and need to unearth it and try again.


pammie1234 said:


> Do you spin? I think I would like it, but I have plenty of other things to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've seen season 8. Do love that show; so does DH.


RookieRetiree said:


> It shows up as "new episodes" on our public station. It shows up as season 8. So new to me, but maybe not new to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> what a fabulous table in the top picture. you certainly received more snow than we did. --- sam


We sure did, but I'm use to it after living further north than the city but of course other towns and provinces get much more than we do.

The console is part of a Teak root. I bought that for my daughter when she moved into her new home in the City as a "Birthday, Christmas and house warming gift" in 2014. Told her not to expect the same amount spent on her in future years, lol!

Was beautiful in many ways as her Father had a furniture factory where Teak and Rosewood furniture was manufactured. Sad that he never saw this console.

As a young child she always had beautiful bedroom furniture, when she was about 7 years old I remember her saying to us, "All I have is Teak, Teak, Teak furniture," lol! We thought it quite hilarious! 
For her 10th birthday my husband made her a beautiful Rosewood bedroom suite. So she couldn't say all I have is Teak, Teak, Teak.
Oh dear she sure had her Papa wrapped around her little finger, lol!

All our furniture was sold in Auckland NZ when they immigrated to NZ and me the Kiwi couldn't settle there so we left and then returned to Germany. There he had a factory that manufactured coffins. Quite a difference, lol!

I'll attach a couple of photos of the console but it's difficult to get a decent photo as it's in the front window and not much room to get a good angle. It's extremely heavy and about 7ft wide by about 3ft in height.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What lovely flowers! Also liked your gerbera daisy.


Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It shows up as "new episodes" on our public station. It shows up as season 8. So new to me, but maybe not new to all.


Season 8 is latest season , 9 will be shown here sometime in the autumn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


Flowers are beautiful Bonnie , glad to hear that everyone is feeling better


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We sure did, but I'm use to it after living further north than the city but of course other towns and provinces get much more than we do.
> 
> The console is part of a Teak root. I bought that for my daughter when she moved into her new home in the City as a "Birthday, Christmas and house warming gift" in 2014. Told her not to expect the same amount spent on her in future years, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, would need a bit more, but about 4 or 5 inches is really deep for us!


So does that mean its only in England that everywhere shuts down if a snowflake lands on a railway track ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops that reply went awry. I was replying to Kiwifrau. I have photos of the rosewood items our SILs Danish dad made. Unfortunately her niece and nephew who were meant to inherit them, missed out as beneficiary got rid or kept them and she won’t contact me again, so it’s a mystery as to where they are.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> what great neighbors - when i was growing up neighbors always looked after each other - it's nice to see that there are some still around. --- sam


I've mostly had wonderful neighbors, sure a couple here and there that weren't the nicest but their problem not mine and I'm a firm believer in treating everyone with respect and if they don't or won't respect me I just move on and basically ignore them, lol!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So does that mean its only in England that everywhere shuts down if a snowflake lands on a railway track ????


Probably. But a lot of the time it's modern practice as we used to go to school in very deep snow.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful Bonnie, you are so creative. I immediately thought of sunshine and summer. ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> So glad you are safe at home! Your weather is really dangerous. Thankfully, your company has closed and you will have a great dat at home! Are you expecting warmer weather soon? Stay warm!


We are supposedly suppose to see 40*F by Sunday with rain which also means conditions might get icy by night time. Our govenor has declared a state of emergency for the entire state for the next 48 hours. I am glad to be able to stay home tomorrow. I was planning on calling in tomorrow and let them know I wasn't coming in. I woke up with a sore throat this morning and then had a headache later. I don't want to go out in such cold weather and get really sick. I might take Thursday off as well. Just haven't decided yet.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


Beautiful flowers and good to hear you are ALL improving....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kiwifrau, Lynette this is us, in 1980s, with one of the rosewood cabinets beside us. Sorry it is not as clear as would like. August also made a coffee table and 2 other similar cabinets. He made another set for his son, which sadly got lost enroute to Europe when they moved.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oops that reply went awry. I was replying to Kiwifrau. I have photos of the rosewood items our SILs Danish dad made. Unfortunately her niece and nephew who were meant to inherit them, missed out as beneficiary got rid or kept them and she won't contact me again, so it's a mystery as to where they are.


That's sad. I remember you mentioning this a year or so back.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Kiwifrau, Lynette this is us, in 1980s, with one of the rosewood cabinets beside us. Sorry it is not as clear as would like. August also made a coffee table and 2 other similar cabinets. He made another set for his son, which sadly got lost enroute to Europe when they moved.


That's really a beautiful piece of furniture Fran, so difficult to find well made pieces today.

I'm laughing at your glasses, wow I remember those had a similar pair and when I look at photos of myself I really laugh as there seems more glasses than face. By the way they are back in fashion.....????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> That's really a beautiful piece of furniture Fran, so difficult to find well made pieces today.
> 
> I'm laughing at your glasses, wow I remember those had a similar pair and when I look at photos of myself I really laugh as there seems more glasses than face. By the way they are back in fashion.....????


I know they were pretty crazy back then, and I have a small face lol!????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful furniture! I doubt if they make anything in solid wood anymore. Or anything within a reasonable cost! LOL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I’ve been watching on YouTube an English crime series which was filmed in France I believe. “Maigret” it’s really good, of course I’ve started with Season1 episode 1 and I’m up to episode 6. The newer series have a different chief of police, for the love of me I can’t remember his name but he always played parts as a silly funny man. Anyway extremely well acted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very sound decision of the company you work for. Hopefully you will not need to go out any for shopping/groceries until the weather settles down some. Will your DH have to continue to go in to work or your other son (not Matthew)?


DH has to work tonight. DS#1 worked until 6 today and works a closing shift tomorrow which will be cold. DS#1 said his boss is trying to negotiate higher up to shut them down tomorrow. We will wait and see. My throat is sore from shoveling a bit when I came home today. I might be running a slight fever tonight as well, so I am staying home. I have enough groceries to get through the next few days and I want to cook with my oven when I can to allow our home to get a bit of the warmth in the kitchen area. We do have a furnace vent under the sink so I opened the cabinet door to allow some more heat to the pipes and I have our water running at the sinks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that you've a loving circle around you now.


Amen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


KateB said:


> We've got about an inch of snow on the ground and it's still snowing......ok Bonnie, stop laughing! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im hoping its not to bad in the morning as I have to take husband to the hospital to get his eyes checked


I hope it won't be too bad. Make sure he bundles up and covers his face. Breathing that cold air will not be good for him. I know it was really bad for dad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We sure did, but I'm use to it after living further north than the city but of course other towns and provinces get much more than we do.
> 
> The console is part of a Teak root. I bought that for my daughter when she moved into her new home in the City as a "Birthday, Christmas and house warming gift" in 2014. Told her not to expect the same amount spent on her in future years, lol!
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Not sure what a clothes horse is, but I do have a couple of things that I could move outside. Just not sure it is worth the trouble!


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_horse

My mom had a couple of big ones she used all the time. She set them outside in winter & the clothes froze, then she'd bring them in & let them finish drying.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kiwifrau, Lynette this is us, in 1980s, with one of the rosewood cabinets beside us. Sorry it is not as clear as would like. August also made a coffee table and 2 other similar cabinets. He made another set for his son, which sadly got lost enroute to Europe when they moved.


I would have guessed the 1980's when I saw the style of your glasses. Lovely cabinet. Great photo of you two.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So does that mean its only in England that everywhere shuts down if a snowflake lands on a railway track ????


No, our southern states do, too! :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> No, would need a bit more, but about 4 or 5 inches is really deep for us!


We got that much today and about 8 inches the day before. We really have a lot of snow on the ground right now. The extreme cold air we are getting today - Thursday is the coldest this state has had in decades. The strong winds are creating some snowdrifts for us as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are supposedly suppose to see 40*F by Sunday with rain which also means conditions might get icy by night time. Our govenor has declared a state of emergency for the entire state for the next 48 hours. I am glad to be able to stay home tomorrow. I was planning on calling in tomorrow and let them know I wasn't coming in. I woke up with a sore throat this morning and then had a headache later. I don't want to go out in such cold weather and get really sick. I might take Thursday off as well. Just haven't decided yet.


Hope you are feeling better soon. Taking Thursday off might be a good idea. It will give you more time to get better, and you won't be sharing with your co-workers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a lovely table, a real piece of art.
Our friends have something like that from a big cedar root.


kiwifrau said:


> We sure did, but I'm use to it after living further north than the city but of course other towns and provinces get much more than we do.
> 
> The console is part of a Teak root. I bought that for my daughter when she moved into her new home in the City as a "Birthday, Christmas and house warming gift" in 2014. Told her not to expect the same amount spent on her in future years, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I need a cuppa coffee, I'm sleepy. I got all most all the water other than maybe an inch, out of Marla's tank, tomorrow I'll go over after we go to the gym and use the metal colander and scoop out the gravel. Marla put the tank on the classifieds, so if anyone wants it to use as a terrarium, or reptile tank, it will work for that, hopefully someone will want it and we don't have to break it to put it in the dumpster. We put the fish in her other tanks, so they are taken care of, fun to try to catch them in that huge of a tank, not. So I think I'll go make a cup and then see if I can catch up with you all while I knit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_horse
> 
> My mom had a couple of big ones she used all the time. She set them outside in winter & the clothes froze, then she'd bring them in & let them finish drying.


I have 3 like the top one, but half that tall. I think I got them at Walmart! If you go here, you can order them. www.lehmans.com


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They do still make solid wood furniture but it costs an arm & a leg. My DS Bought Amish furniture for his bedroom & tables for his living room. They are beautiful & so very heavy . I'm Sure they will be around for generations. I think they are solid oak.


pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful furniture! I doubt if they make anything in solid wood anymore. Or anything within a reasonable cost! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got DH to get my garden seed box down from the cupboard this morning so I can go through them & see what I need to order for spring. If I order before February 15th I get a discount.


A discount is great, and on that thought, I need to pull out my seed catalog and get my seeds ordered, I'm not doing many because the room I do my starts in is otherwise occupied, but oh well, she's been talking about moving as she really needs her own place and could work more and make more money in her own place, and it's much less expensive for her to leave closer to her mom in Alabama.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_horse
> 
> My mom had a couple of big ones she used all the time. She set them outside in winter & the clothes froze, then she'd bring them in & let them finish drying.


Thank you for the info! I have one of those! I got my first when I got out of college. They have all been wooden except for the current one. I use it a lot to air dry things that cannot go in the dryer!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon, take it easy on your snow day.
Hope your DH &/DS have safe roads to get to work.


pacer said:


> DH has to work tonight. DS#1 worked until 6 today and works a closing shift tomorrow which will be cold. DS#1 said his boss is trying to negotiate higher up to shut them down tomorrow. We will wait and see. My throat is sore from shoveling a bit when I came home today. I might be running a slight fever tonight as well, so I am staying home. I have enough groceries to get through the next few days and I want to cook with my oven when I can to allow our home to get a bit of the warmth in the kitchen area. We do have a furnace vent under the sink so I opened the cabinet door to allow some more heat to the pipes and I have our water running at the sinks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watch Midsomer Murders as well. It's a really good program.


I love Midsomer Murders, I liked Tom Barnaby the best, but I do like Cousin John, he's grown on me, not better or worse, just different. lol It's addicting, I'm on season 18 I think. I tried to start watching Shetland, but I can't watch it with David on the phone, as I have to pay attention to understand them talk part of the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, terrible that you had to endure such abuse. I’m so glad you got out of there & have a good DH now & a good relationship with the kids. There is a special place in hell for people who treat others so badly.

Kaye, I’m glad you got the fish tank emptied before there was more mess. What a big job. We only ever had a small fishbowl with goldfish, that was a failed experiment, it would get so stinky after only about 3-4 days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> He was very persuasive. He convinced her that she should live with him and even filed for full custody. He made me look rather foolish. I took the train to the office and missed my stop. When I got there, I was frazzled. The social worker was rather harsh, and then said that he had dropped the action. He didn't even bother to let me know. She was definitely on his side. So was DD's counselors. One when she was 5 and the other when she was a teenager. He convinced them that I was the problem. Broke my heart. When we went to mediation for the divorce, he blindsided me by getting the mediator to be his representation. Then when we left, he threatened to take my house. It wasn't in his name at all, but in Texas, there was something about what's mine is yours and vice versa. It didn't happen, and the divorce finally came through, but it was very upsetting. He knew how to push my buttons!


Unfortunately, they figure out what buttons to push and really hone the technique to a sharp pointy weapon. My neighbor that moved, her ex did that, thankfully the girls have figured it out though, the youngest still has him on a tiny pedestal, but it's shrinking each year, and she doesn't want to spend more than 2 weeks with him over the summer, she's going on 13.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I taped a new show " I am the Night" it's based on a true story & is 6 parts. I think it's going to be very good, at least the first part was

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_the_Night_(TV_series)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think this venting may be good for me!


It's cathartic, and very good for you. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, have just been to the front of the house to check how much snow is on the driveway and road. I went back to bed, lol! Must be at least a foot and where the snow plough went through there's at least 2.5ft at the end of the driveway.
> On the upper deck have a good foot or so.
> 
> Just heard noises outside, looked out the front window and "Wella" this is what my neighbor has done for me....


Staying in and even in bed sounds a good option. A good neighbour indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow such cold temperatures in the northern hemisphere. Stay safe everyone.
> Pretty warm here yesterday, even resorted to turning on the electric fan in afternoon.
> I keep a jug of water in the fridge to sip on all day, sure need to keep hydrated.
> I have a cross stitch ready to be stitched but cannot concentrate on it at present. Made a big boo boo on the mermaid one, so it's on back burner for now.
> ...


The pot plants (outdoor) that I want to survive the inferno, I am watering once a day, before about 8 a.m., so far seems to be okay. But I do think your Patio gets a bit hotter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Funny, or not so funny that it takes more time to find everything to do the project, then it is too late to do the project, or only partially gets done . I hope you put the battery in a place that makes sense to you. I often have to call DS after he has been here, to find out where he put what I was looking for. I don't have time or energy in this pain to spend what seems like an eternity to find stuff. Glad that you finally found it. :sm02:


I put the battery back where I found it- as once I thought of it it seemed a logical place to have put it so next time it won't take long. Not a lot to mow so that part of it is quick.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Kiwifrau, Lynette this is us, in 1980s, with one of the rosewood cabinets beside us. Sorry it is not as clear as would like. August also made a coffee table and 2 other similar cabinets. He made another set for his son, which sadly got lost enroute to Europe when they moved.


Beautiful piece of furniture. We can get solid furniture here, I got a tall bedside cabinet before Christmas , my son and his partner got an ottoman, and chest of drawers there too. Not the best quality, that's way out of our price range.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_horse
> 
> My mom had a couple of big ones she used all the time. She set them outside in winter & the clothes froze, then she'd bring them in & let them finish drying.


I had one of those for years and years, unfortunately it broke now I have the same as the 2nd photo or similar.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been watching on YouTube an English crime series which was filmed in France I believe. "Maigret" it's really good, of course I've started with Season1 episode 1 and I'm up to episode 6. The newer series have a different chief of police, for the love of me I can't remember his name but he always played parts as a silly funny man. Anyway extremely well acted.


Rowan Atkinson is the new Maigret and he does a good job too. I liked the older one very much.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon. Taking Thursday off might be a good idea. It will give you more time to get better, and you won't be sharing with your co-workers.


I agree on all counts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Memento is the word I would use. I already think of her every time I see the bouquet she gave me several years ago--now one more place I will have a smile from her with the addition of the roses.


Thats the word I wanted to use!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a lovely table, a real piece of art.
> Our friends have something like that from a big cedar root.


Oh I bet that's beautiful too and I'm imagining the glorious smell coming from it also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would have guessed the 1980's when I saw the style of your glasses. Lovely cabinet. Great photo of you two.


Yes the 80s have a lot to answer for, I still have a leather bat wing jacket with the big shoulder pads. Removed those awhile ago, but don't wear it much as is very heavy.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Rowan Atkinson is the new Maigret and he does a good job too. I liked the older one very much.


That's him, thanks. I'm useless at names, but numbers there I'm a genius, lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's also really good at saying take a u-turn now, in a spot that says, no u-turn.


She's more likely to send me round the block and thus make me do a right turn than a U turn even when I could do one. Surprises me as the first time I ever used one Maryanne and I have these memories of her constantly turning me to do a U turn- and sounded frustrated at having to repeat herself or redirect me. But did she really know what I was doing? And could she get frustrated? Jane (my GPS) just patiently redirects me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> That's him, thanks. I'm useless at names, but numbers there I'm a genius, lol!


Numbers yes, especially dollars!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> I rarely wear perfume. I did buy some when we were in Capri. It was made in the shop and I liked the smell. I'm giving a bottle to DD for her birthday. I hope she will like it!


Many places do not allow employees to wear perfume.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> She's more likely to send me round the block and thus make me do a right turn than a U turn even when I could do one. Surprises me as the first time I ever used one Maryanne and I have these memories of her constantly turning me to do a U turn- and sounded frustrated at having to repeat herself or redirect me. But did she really know what I was doing? And could she get frustrated? Jane (my GPS) just patiently redirects me.


We call our GPS Nellie the navigator. She has led us a merry go round at times on our road trips, we ended up in a field once when she mislead us, because the new road layout had not been formatted lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, (()).
Martina, thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Numbers yes, especially dollars!


Absolutely! I remember when my father was a taxi driver he would ask me to count his change, then tell me to double check it, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, I just finished watching the train video and it was beautiful, thanks for sharing. Hopefully in a year or so I might be able to take a few trips like that. If not it sure was interesting being “the armchair traveller that I am of late” lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for pic of clothes horse, my grandmother had one.
Mary, keep warm, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

love the bright colored matt under the vase. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Oh, dear! That is a lot of water! DD's DH has a large aquarium that hasn't been used for several years. He wants to get it set up again. I told her that it would be wise if she told him that it would totally be his duty to take care of it! They can be such a hassle. I've had small ones and I do enjoy the fish, but a big one would be too much for me!


Yes, yes it is. My pectoral muscles are feeling it, we siphoned out as much as we could, but I still had to scoop and dump about 5-7 5 gallon buckets. A large tank is easier to actually maintain than a small one, as if it's set up properly and has a good amount of plantings, it pretty much maintains itself, just a matter of cleaning out the filters once a month or so and then pulling out and replacing a quarter of the water every 6-8 weeks or so, and if you use the siphon that goes from the tub to tank, it does all the work for you. But they take up so much floor space, not worth it to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh no, it's beautiful outside.
> 
> Shoveled a pathway down the side of my house to the side entrance for the mailman in case I have mail. With the wind drifts was at least 2ft deep but nice fluffy snow.
> Then I moved my car to make a wider entrance to be able to get in and out of the car.
> ...


Teamwork! You all kicked it! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure you noticed that the troublesome one has thrown her hat in the ring.


I was sure she would. :sm22:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: I have a very practical reason for sticking with skirts- I have to head to the loo so frequently every day- mostly because of the diuretic- trousers can be such a hassle to get out of, and down, fast enough, far too many accidents!


Now that is a motivated reason to go for skirts. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: And of course, who has dared walk through his territory!


 :sm23: True!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- I must keep that in mind! Pity there's not an acceptable compromise- so I could have seen the GK's more often. It's more than five years since I last saw DGS.


Well, hopefully, you'd have seen them more, SIL's influence though, who really knows, so don't beat yourself up too much about that. It would be wonderful though to be able to spend much more time with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The thought of the rent going up, is very unwelcome!


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have to have a negative population by now!!! So many have been murdered!!!!


 :sm23: Lol!!! Yes, everyone in the counties must have murdered someone, or have someone who's been murdered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not wake up till 5a.m., quite amazing! after all those years struggling after Fale was taken from me- to get to sleep at all. I am convinced it's the Magnesium Capsules that have been the breakthrough!


I believe it, they work well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmm, that sounds like a serious aquatic event- hope all the fish are safe!


Yes, all fish safe and sound in other tanks.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I need a cuppa coffee, I'm sleepy. I got all most all the water other than maybe an inch, out of Marla's tank, tomorrow I'll go over after we go to the gym and use the metal colander and scoop out the gravel. Marla put the tank on the classifieds, so if anyone wants it to use as a terrarium, or reptile tank, it will work for that, hopefully someone will want it and we don't have to break it to put it in the dumpster. We put the fish in her other tanks, so they are taken care of, fun to try to catch them in that huge of a tank, not. So I think I'll go make a cup and then see if I can catch up with you all while I knit.


Is the glass broken? Or are the seams leaking? You can get clear caulking like used in bathroom and re-calk joints and keep using it or not.
:sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kayue jo - check this out. the grand canyon in style. --- sam
> 
> http://www.thetrain.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt9aIpdiT4AIVWq5PCh04EQABEAEYASAAEgIDofD_BwE


That's really cool, and actually, the price isn't that bad considering what all is included.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I have 3 like the top one, but half that tall. I think I got them at Walmart! If you go here, you can order them. www.lehmans.com


wooden dryers are nice and put humidity back in very dry homes in the winter. I have 2 large and 2 small. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's not good. We had a tank like that. I remember what a job it was to clean it. I hope you manage to get all the fish transferred safely. You'll just have to leave your cabinets for another day. :sm02:


Yes, I managed to catch them all a lot more easily than I though possible, the dragon fish was the hardest as he's huge, I had to use the 10 gallon bucket and a pot, and Marla had a big net, we backed him into the bucket. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is going to be some hefty hiking to do the round trip in one day. will you take one trail down and the other back out? --- sam


No, we'd do it in 2 if we did it, and come back up the same way, otherwise we'd have to find a way back to camp and the car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found a place 34 miles from me that teaches spinning! A friend and I drove there today to check out their yarn.
> I hadn't been able to find any solid pink fingering sock yarn without having to order it and pay shipping. Found wht I was going to order there and of course no shipping. Very nice yarn store. I was proud of resisting any other purchases but boy was I tempted.


That's great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne; doctor going to do a colonoscopy on her mom Wed. and will probably not discharge her until Saturday now.


That's a bit concerning, but I sure hope that Marianne is getting some rest while her mom is in the hospital.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved Midsomer Murders; also Murdock Mysteries and Doc Martin. Saw that Martin Clune from Doc Martin is going to have a new series where he plays a detective; think it is on Netfix but can't find the email about it right now. I love Martin Clune.


I love all those too, and I loved Lovejoy when it was on A&E way back when, I need to find it on DVD or something, it's not available on any of the streaming services, well maybe Amazon to rent, I'll have to check.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The gave some of his earlier things .. just be aware they are not as "clean cut" as Doc Martin. Are you watching the new Doc Martin episodes? It's a good thing I know he's an avid dog lover or I'd be upset at his character's treatment of dogs in the show.


Right? He really loves dogs though, his dogs are his life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: And some of the methods of killing people off, are so obscure- do you think justice would ever happen, after your demise!!!!!


Lol!!! Fortunately we watch it for the enjoyment factor not the reality factor. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


Nice that the company put safety first and has you all staying home tomorrow, that would be awful to travel in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Rain/snow showers forecast here tonight. At the moment it's raining. My friend wants to go walking in the morning but I'm thinking at the best it's going to be very muddy and worst might be a bit snowy. I think I'm going to have to talk her out of it!


I think I agree with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can you really hike to the bottom & back up in the same day? I would think that would be quite a long track, especially in the heat of summer.


Yes, it's about 11 hours though, and not recommended to do in the midst of summer, we're going in Sept, the canyon will be in the 70's and the rim in the 50's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Going down might not be so bad, but climbing up would kill me! Can you get transportation one way?


No, that's what I wanted to do, you have to either hike or ride both ways, you can't do one one way and the other the other way. :sm03:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I need to check out some of the shows you have been talking about. Love Midsommer Murders, and may even watch it again! Do any of you watch the Vicar of Dibley? It's pretty funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, I can't believe the carry on. Good grief this is a knitting site.
> It would be a disaster if they let a certain lunatic become moderator.


It would ruin the site for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


Pretty! So is the other one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it didn't drain out to much before you got all the fish out.


No, thankfully it wasn't gushing, but it was oozing pretty darn good, I'm afraid that if she hadn't seen it, the side would have burst.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, thankfully it wasn't gushing, but it was oozing pretty darn good, I'm afraid that if she hadn't seen it, the side would have burst.


That would have been a disaster!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's about 11 hours though, and not recommended to do in the midst of summer, we're going in Sept, the canyon will be in the 70's and the rim in the 50's.


That is a long time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My heart hurts that people I've come to love have been treated in such horribly despicable ways. {{{{hugs}}}}


Mine too, so horrid that people have treat people they say they love that way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I need to check out some of the shows you have been talking about. Love Midsommer Murders, and may even watch it again! Do any of you watch the Vicar of Dibley? It's pretty funny.


Yes I have seen all the episodes made of that. Sadly the woman who plays Alice Tinker died last year, she was 54 I think.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> A discount is great, and on that thought, I need to pull out my seed catalog and get my seeds ordered, I'm not doing many because the room I do my starts in is otherwise occupied, but oh well, she's been talking about moving as she really needs her own place and could work more and make more money in her own place, and it's much less expensive for her to leave closer to her mom in Alabama.


Are you holding your breath? We just got ours in the mail. But won't start them for a good while. DH has a germinating tent in his workshop and then we move the plants to our little greenhouse. But we don't like to run heat in there too much, so have wait until it get a bit warmer. And our season is so long that we don't really start anything until beginning of April. Also the season heats up so quickly that everything is ready same as everyone else. But then we won't get frost until at least the middle of October.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for the info! I have one of those! I got my first when I got out of college. They have all been wooden except for the current one. I use it a lot to air dry things that cannot go in the dryer!


I unfortunately gave both mine to my college age kids back in the day,but never got them back. I think I'm going to get another one...I do line dry quite a few things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????some year I would love to go back & go to the bottom but DH couldn't walk down, he's got too much hardware in his ankle. I'm probably too out of shape to walk either.????


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's about 11 hours though, and not recommended to do in the midst of summer, we're going in Sept, the canyon will be in the 70's and the rim in the 50's.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Managing to read but not commenting much. Not home this week as we are at oldest dd. DH is building her bookshelves. Actually, making a reading nook out of a very deep closet. Should be really cute when finished. Ttyl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I usually start petunias in early March but other things I wait until April 1st. I. Not sure how much I can start this year as I'm not sure DH will look after it while I'm gone. 


Maatje said:


> Are you holding your breath? We just got ours in the mail. But won't start them for a good while. DH has a germinating tent in his workshop and then we move the plants to our little greenhouse. But we don't like to run heat in there too much, so have wait until it get a bit warmer. And our season is so long that we don't really start anything until beginning of April. Also the season heats up so quickly that everything is ready same as everyone else. But then we won't get frost until at least the middle of October.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They sure aren't built like the old ones. I bought one several years ago but if you put more than 2 sweaters on it , it would fall in a heap.????


Maatje said:


> I unfortunately gave both mine to my college age kids back in the day,but never got them back. I think I'm going to get another one...I do line dry quite a few things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Enjoy your visit


Maatje said:


> Managing to read but not commenting much. Not home this week as we are at oldest dd. DH is building her bookshelves. Actually, making a reading nook out of a very deep closet. Should be really cute when finished. Ttyl


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well pooh! my mouse died, so everything I had that I was going to reply to, went AWOL, I had to switch laptops, what a pain. 
So needless to say, I am buying a new mouse on Friday, the mouse on my laptop died several months ago, the tech said that they can't replace those, to just use an external one, but the one I was using is about 12 or so years old, so I think I really got my monies worth out of it. lol


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I need to check out some of the shows you have been talking about. Love Midsommer Murders, and may even watch it again! Do any of you watch the Vicar of Dibley? It's pretty funny.


It's been a long time since I watched the Vicar. But I loved it. I would always end up laughing out loud when the Vicar asked Alice a riddle at the end of each episode.

When someone mentioned a clothes horse, I pictured s dressmaker's mannequin LOL. I think when someone talked about a clothes horse, they were referring to someone who was wardrobe crazy. I had a friend who made her own pasta and would dry spaghetti on her clothes horse.

And speaking of kayeJo's dying mouse, when I went to put out breakfast this am, I was greeted by one in death throes in the middle of the dining room floor! Poor thing! Not my favorite way to start the day. I put it outside, and the frigid air put it out of its misery very quickly. (I did not tell the girls what I did.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Are you holding your breath? We just got ours in the mail. But won't start them for a good while. DH has a germinating tent in his workshop and then we move the plants to our little greenhouse. But we don't like to run heat in there too much, so have wait until it get a bit warmer. And our season is so long that we don't really start anything until beginning of April. Also the season heats up so quickly that everything is ready same as everyone else. But then we won't get frost until at least the middle of October.


No, but I think at this point, she really wants her own space, I know I really want mine. She's talking quite a bit now about when she goes... at least once a day, so that's a pretty good move forward right there. 
I won't start mine too soon either, I want to start the broccoli and cauli under the wind tunnels as early as possible, and maybe broccoli, I think the lettuces will come up on their own, last summer I didn't plant any as we had so many volunteers coming up, it was like an invasive weed almost. lol Australian Green Lettuce and Devils Tongue Lettuce, they are prolific and taste great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????some year I would love to go back & go to the bottom but DH couldn't walk down, he's got too much hardware in his ankle. I'm probably too out of shape to walk either.????


Lol, with all the stuff you do, you're probably in much better shape than you think, but just know that the hike back up is going to be a killer. We'll decide what to do when it gets closer, you can't even make reservations for the rim campgrounds until 6 months out, and the canyon 3 months out, so we know we'll go to the rim, and at the least do day hikes down different trails and stuff, we are thinking about going to Las Vegas for a night while we are over in that general area also, just because neither of us has been, it'd be fun to get tickets to a show and play a few slot machines, when my roll of quarters runs out, I quit. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is a long time!


Yes, we'd have to head out early in the morning for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That would have been a disaster!


Yes, a big one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is the glass broken? Or are the seams leaking? You can get clear caulking like used in bathroom and re-calk joints and keep using it or not.
> :sm02:


The seal along the bottom is leaking in several places. Being as it's the bottom, we'd never trust it to put water in it again. If it had been at the top or closer to the top, it wouldn't have been quite so bad to seal, but the bottom, just gets way to much pressure. And you have to make sure the silicone that you use is rated for fish, or it can kill them, it has to go on the inside to really work well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed, we're going to head to the gym at 9 am and a friend is going to go with us as a guest, she said she'd drive, so hey, good excuse to ride in her new Subaru. lol
See you all in the morning, sometime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely chest. good picture of the two of you - when was it taken. --- sam



Fan said:


> Kiwifrau, Lynette this is us, in 1980s, with one of the rosewood cabinets beside us. Sorry it is not as clear as would like. August also made a coffee table and 2 other similar cabinets. He made another set for his son, which sadly got lost enroute to Europe when they moved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is when closed caption comes in handy. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders, I liked Tom Barnaby the best, but I do like Cousin John, he's grown on me, not better or worse, just different. lol It's addicting, I'm on season 18 I think. I tried to start watching Shetland, but I can't watch it with David on the phone, as I have to pay attention to understand them talk part of the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is about the 'black dhalia' murder' in hollyhood i think in the 30's. never solved. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I taped a new show " I am the Night" it's based on a true story & is 6 parts. I think it's going to be very good, at least the first part was
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_the_Night_(TV_series)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This crime drama is based on Georges Simenon's world-renowned fictional French detective Jules Maigret. Rowan Atkinson plays the legendary detective who features in 75 books written by Simenon. --- sam



Fan said:


> Rowan Atkinson is the new Maigret and he does a good job too. I liked the older one very much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take the mule train - expensive yes but what a great experience. i had a blast. supper and breakfast are included. they have hot showers too. ---sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????some year I would love to go back & go to the bottom but DH couldn't walk down, he's got too much hardware in his ankle. I'm probably too out of shape to walk either.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely chest. good picture of the two of you - when was it taken. --- sam


It sure is a work of art. The coffee table was fantastic with patterns of roses inlaid on the top. The photo was taken in the 1980s when we were quite a bit younger!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Stay safe all you getting exceptionally cold weather for your areas. Crazy weather in so may areas it seems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


Beautiful flowers. Good to see them I'm sure- but thankfully they kept away while sick as you sure didn't want it on top of your gallbladder issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been watching on YouTube an English crime series which was filmed in France I believe. "Maigret" it's really good, of course I've started with Season1 episode 1 and I'm up to episode 6. The newer series have a different chief of police, for the love of me I can't remember his name but he always played parts as a silly funny man. Anyway extremely well acted.


Never seen the shows but read and enjoyed the books many years ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, that's what I wanted to do, you have to either hike or ride both ways, you can't do one one way and the other the other way. :sm03:


I guess they don't want to have mules going down unloaded. When I used the camel to go up Mt Sinai they did only one way- up, and only 2/3 of the way. Wonder if it was too hard to go down as it wan't an option that I remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, but I think at this point, she really wants her own space, I know I really want mine. She's talking quite a bit now about when she goes... at least once a day, so that's a pretty good move forward right there.
> I won't start mine too soon either, I want to start the broccoli and cauli under the wind tunnels as early as possible, and maybe broccoli, I think the lettuces will come up on their own, last summer I didn't plant any as we had so many volunteers coming up, it was like an invasive weed almost. lol Australian Green Lettuce and Devils Tongue Lettuce, they are prolific and taste great.


And what is Australian Green Lettuce?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, I can't believe the carry on. Good grief this is a knitting site.
> It would be a disaster if they let a certain lunatic become moderator.


One of the most toxic of all has been posting on the thread started by Admin- she never does make much sense, I've not read it for a few hours now- it does need someone to take a firm hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful flower, but I love the mat it is on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


How lovely! Glad GS has his appetite back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You could always dry them outside, then throw them in the dryer with a few dryer balls to soften them up.


When I actually have an outside line- it is leaning up against the fence, with no pole/support. That was deposited the other side of the new house, plus it's very jagged- looks like someone once took a giant can-opener to it- I seldom used it for fear of ripping the sheets or what ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It wouldn't surprise me that the school closed because of ice. It was raining when we left Lima yesterday afternoon. It's 13f here and feels like -6f.


The video they screened on the news tonight, with trucks strewn over the roads unable to handle the conditions, looks really bad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's about what I weigh.


I wonder which is you, Tami?- there are three options!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We sure did, but I'm use to it after living further north than the city but of course other towns and provinces get much more than we do.
> 
> The console is part of a Teak root. I bought that for my daughter when she moved into her new home in the City as a "Birthday, Christmas and house warming gift" in 2014. Told her not to expect the same amount spent on her in future years, lol!
> 
> ...


What an amazing piece of timber!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So does that mean its only in England that everywhere shuts down if a snowflake lands on a railway track ????


Tends to be that way here!!!!! People just don't carry things like chains, routinely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now that is a motivated reason to go for skirts. :sm24:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: They are also so much easier to sew- I have really reached burn-out on zips and waistbands, anything complex, now can be put off for months. 
I would rather knit any day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, hopefully, you'd have seen them more, SIL's influence though, who really knows, so don't beat yourself up too much about that. It would be wonderful though to be able to spend much more time with them.


And the telephone can be such an unpredictable way of communicating- you just don't know what mood they will be in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Lol!!! Yes, everyone in the counties must have murdered someone, or have someone who's been murdered.


I wonder if anyone has ever done the stats on it!? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I believe it, they work well. :sm24:


They certainly have for me- to sleep for five hours is almost unheard of in the last five years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, all fish safe and sound in other tanks.


That is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!!! Fortunately we watch it for the enjoyment factor not the reality factor. :sm23:


I used always make a point of watching 'who dunnits', also Forensic series- but I think I just don't spend as much time in front of the telly, any longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I need to check out some of the shows you have been talking about. Love Midsommer Murders, and may even watch it again! Do any of you watch the Vicar of Dibley? It's pretty funny.


Dawn French is pretty funny, in anything I have seen her in- Did I see that the actress who played Alice in the Vicar of Dibley, died recently?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Probably. But a lot of the time it's modern practice as we used to go to school in very deep snow.


Im sure it is , but I do find it funny ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I have seen all the episodes made of that. Sadly the woman who plays Alice Tinker died last year, she was 54 I think.


Question answered, I thought I had remembered that she had died.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been watching on YouTube an English crime series which was filmed in France I believe. "Maigret" it's really good, of course I've started with Season1 episode 1 and I'm up to episode 6. The newer series have a different chief of police, for the love of me I can't remember his name but he always played parts as a silly funny man. Anyway extremely well acted.


Mr Bean ????Rowan Atkinson


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> DH has to work tonight. DS#1 worked until 6 today and works a closing shift tomorrow which will be cold. DS#1 said his boss is trying to negotiate higher up to shut them down tomorrow. We will wait and see. My throat is sore from shoveling a bit when I came home today. I might be running a slight fever tonight as well, so I am staying home. I have enough groceries to get through the next few days and I want to cook with my oven when I can to allow our home to get a bit of the warmth in the kitchen area. We do have a furnace vent under the sink so I opened the cabinet door to allow some more heat to the pipes and I have our water running at the sinks.


Take care Mary , hope you feel better soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope it won't be too bad. Make sure he bundles up and covers his face. Breathing that cold air will not be good for him. I know it was really bad for dad.


Thank you I will ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


Beautiful flowers. How nice at this time of year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We've got about an inch of snow on the ground and it's still snowing......ok Bonnie, stop laughing! :sm16: :sm09:


Bright sunny morning here. It looks beautiful though still -1c, no snow overnight. I think I'll have to get my walking boots on. I know I'll enjoy it when I get there, it should be up to a balmy 3c by the time I get home!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I would as I would be Detective Cheif inspector Sonja ????????????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Left my home around 10am drove to the other house, as I was approaching the Bloor exit I could see the snow coming across from the lake direction and thought to myself, please, please wait till I'm home, lol! Well it did!
> I was able to unload my auto, shovel a path to the side and back doors plus the front steps and porch. Put salt on the steps and porch came inside turned the heat up, looked out the window and I could hardly see across the street. Phew, talk about perfect timing.
> Of course now there's about 4-5" of snow out there and evidently more come. Texted my neighbor to tell him to park in my driveway then the snowploughs can get through easier. Told him I've gone into hibernation, lol! Well I have enough of everything for several weeks.
> 
> Yikes, just sneezed 8 times.


Goodness you really did just make it home just in time. Stay warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> That's horrific and probably 9 times out of 10 the thieves get away with it. Very sad for your son and family of course. I truly hope they are caught and sent to jail. Hopefully the guards throw the key away as well.
> 
> Hope you're not coming down with something also but probably your still recouping from your operation. Take care.
> ????


RE Bonnie.... ditto to all the above. I do hope they catch those thieves...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> We sure did, but I'm use to it after living further north than the city but of course other towns and provinces get much more than we do.
> 
> The console is part of a Teak root. I bought that for my daughter when she moved into her new home in the City as a "Birthday, Christmas and house warming gift" in 2014. Told her not to expect the same amount spent on her in future years, lol!
> 
> ...


What an interesting table, it's beautiful. You certainly need the right space to display something like that. 
I saw a chair of a very similar design in a shop in Cornwall many years ago. I would have loved to buy it but had nowhere to display it, and I bet it was as uncomfortable as hell to sit on!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tends to be that way here!!!!! People just don't carry things like chains, routinely!


Or common sense , ice or snow on the roads means take care and set off a little earlier not oh I'll have another 5 minutes in bed and drive fast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Bright sunny morning here. It looks beautiful though still -1c, no snow overnight. I think I'll have to get my walking boots on. I know I'll enjoy it when I get there, it should be up to a balmy 3c by the time I get home!


You will enjoy yourself , wrap up well and get out the door ????????????????
Its - 6 here and going to stay that way , no snow yet but everywhere is white because of a thick hoar frost and the road looks very icy , Im hoping once I get out of where I live the roads will be fine


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or common sense , ice or snow on the roads means take care and set off a little earlier not oh I'll have another 5 minutes in bed and drive fast


The one I am most aware of- when we have a prolonged dry spell, as we are now experiencing- when it does rain, so many drivers fail to use caution, they try to drive at speed ignoring how slick the roads are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You're worse than us this time- low 30s today and 36 tomorrow then back down. And no humidity. An advantage of no rain for January.
> Hopefully Penelope continues to feel better.


It's cooler again tonight outside anyway.. another pretty hot day about 35c and we had thunder around this afternoon and half hour away from me had 24mm of rain... but of course again we had none. Tomorrow to be 21c so much nicer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been watching on YouTube an English crime series which was filmed in France I believe. "Maigret" it's really good, of course I've started with Season1 episode 1 and I'm up to episode 6. The newer series have a different chief of police, for the love of me I can't remember his name but he always played parts as a silly funny man. Anyway extremely well acted.


It was Rowan Atkinson - he also played Mr Bean and was in Blackadder amongst other things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the most toxic of all has been posting on the thread started by Admin- she never does make much sense, I've not read it for a few hours now- it does need someone to take a firm hand.


I read a few pages- but at 36 pages already no way was I going to keep reading.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_horse
> 
> My mom had a couple of big ones she used all the time. She set them outside in winter & the clothes froze, then she'd bring them in & let them finish drying.


My gran (not that one this time, my dad's mother) called them winterdykes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> We got that much today and about 8 inches the day before. We really have a lot of snow on the ground right now. The extreme cold air we are getting today - Thursday is the coldest this state has had in decades. The strong winds are creating some snowdrifts for us as well.


It must have turned to rain during the night as this morning there's barely a covering on the grass.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ?.......... I tried to start watching Shetland, but I can't watch it with David on the phone, as I have to pay attention to understand them talk part of the time.


Why? They don't have an accent! :sm23: :sm23: (To be honest when the real Shetlanders speak even I have to listen carefully, but Dougie Henshall speaks like me!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It's cooler again tonight outside anyway.. another pretty hot day about 35c and we had thunder around this afternoon and half hour away from me had 24mm of rain... but of course again we had none. Tomorrow to be 21c so much nicer.


Glad tomorrow is predicted to be cooler- ours is too- but we have been up into the 30's- bad for us! Humidity very high. Okay outside when I let Ringo out, but the house does not cool down much.
I have switched on two of my fans, they are making it a little more bearable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It's cooler again tonight outside anyway.. another pretty hot day about 35c and we had thunder around this afternoon and half hour away from me had 24mm of rain... but of course again we had none. Tomorrow to be 21c so much nicer.


Around 39 today in the end but only 25 tomorrow. But back up to round 37 by the weekend.
We have had no rain this month- last time this happened was 1957. 42 days since we had any- but a long way from the record of 69 days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I read a few pages- but at 36 pages already no way was I going to keep reading.


It is so pointless- you wonder what drives them?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I just checked on the website for the Meteorological Service - Humidity - 86%.
> 
> I think I am on the right side of the fluid intake- sweating buckets


UGH. Humidity is horrid... and its now 18c here at 9.30pm and about the same humidity as you. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Around 39 today in the end but only 25 tomorrow. But back up to round 37 by the weekend.
> We have had no rain this month- last time this happened was 1957. 42 days since we had any- but a long way from the record of 69 days.


We are supposed to be quite a bit cooler by Friday- hope so!
Good thing you have your good air conditioner!
I wonder if rain will happen?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> UGH. Humidity is horrid... and its now 18c here at 9.30pm and about the same humidity as you. :sm19:


The temperature- this will be outside- apparently is 20 degrees, but humidity up tom 90%- but no rain in rather a number of days.
How is little Penelope?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well pooh! my mouse died, so everything I had that I was going to reply to, went AWOL, I had to switch laptops, what a pain.
> So needless to say, I am buying a new mouse on Friday, the mouse on my laptop died several months ago, the tech said that they can't replace those, to just use an external one, but the one I was using is about 12 or so years old, so I think I really got my monies worth out of it. lol


I got as far as "my mouse died" and thought "Kaye Jo with a mouse for a pet???" ......then I realised what you meant, duh! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got as far as "my mouse died" and thought "Kaye Jo with a mouse for a pet???" ......then I realised what you meant, duh! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


My first reaction was similar!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are supposed to be quite a bit cooler by Friday- hope so!
> Good thing you have your good air conditioner!
> I wonder if rain will happen?


None forecast for the next week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got as far as "my mouse died" and thought "Kaye Jo with a mouse for a pet???" ......then I realised what you meant, duh! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe becuase it was Kaye-Jo I read my mousse so was even more confused if possible. Then decided she must have meant moose But she doesn't have a moose. So I kept reading and realised what she was talking about- so checked and yes it was mouse not mousse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> None forecast for the next week.


Maybe okay for the vintage- except I think it's a bit early in the year for harvest.

You have not got much outside in the garden, have you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so pointless- you wonder what drives them?


Badness and nothing better to do with their time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Badness and nothing better to do with their time!


They must have stomach ulcers some of them, by now- they have so much bile!!!

Plus as you say spending all day looking for insult on their computers (and to insult)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly mid-night I will head back to bed- the bedroom is slightly cooler now I have turned on the fan- but I have it pointing at the wall- not my feet- last year I had a problem with frozen toes despite the temperatures, because I had not thought to direct the fan elsewhere.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe okay for the vintage- except I think it's a bit early in the year for harvest.
> 
> You have not got much outside in the garden, have you?


Reasonable amount- frequent watering and some mowing. So rain would be nice to save me needing to keep watering. But nothing else should need doing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well pooh! my mouse died, so everything I had that I was going to reply to, went AWOL, I had to switch laptops, what a pain.
> So needless to say, I am buying a new mouse on Friday, the mouse on my laptop died several months ago, the tech said that they can't replace those, to just use an external one, but the one I was using is about 12 or so years old, so I think I really got my monies worth out of it. lol


Is it one that has batteries and you can open it up and change them? So sorry this happened.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not prepared even to contemplate moving into either of the new houses, Rookie, they will have too many mould problems, because of the saturation suffered over winter, and the one to the south is built where all the water collects when it is raining. Besides, apart from problems like the window hinges having failed, my little house is well designed, and I have got my belongings well sorted. I seriously do not need the hassle, and dislocation of another move I would happily agree to the bathroom being upgraded.


It sure would be a hassle to move back and forth, before and after renovations I suppose. Cant' they do the windows with you still being there surely? And electrical etc...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Brrrrrr.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrrrr.


Just a little cool I see. Feels like -51!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Why? They don't have an accent! :sm23: :sm23: (To be honest when the real Shetlanders speak even I have to listen carefully, but Dougie Henshall speaks like me!)


I can understand Dougie Henshall and the other actors perfectly but certain Scottish accents not they sound like they are speaking a foreign language


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I got as far as "my mouse died" and thought "Kaye Jo with a mouse for a pet???" ......then I realised what you meant, duh! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


I knew what Kaye Jo meant but still had to smile at her having any type of mouse in the house ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is lovely to have such momentoes.
> I have a lovely smiley photo of Mwyffanwy up in the sitting room, and in my bedroom a very precious bottle that had Cacherel's Anais Anais perfume in it- long since all used up! A few bits and pieces of cross stitch work (from kitsets) that she gave me.


I remember that scent--my mother's is Chanel No. 5 (I don't think she wears it any more, but I recall Daddy giving her a bottle every so often--the only one she ever wore that I recall). I was never really much on perfume but I had a friend who wore Tabu and the scent announced her as soon as she entered the room. I'm sure I'd recognize it anywhere. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thatâs the chill factor with the winds off a Lake Michigan. Here it is in Celsius.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember that scent--my mother's is Chanel No. 5 (I don't think she wears it any more, but I recall Daddy giving her a bottle every so often--the only one she ever wore that I recall). I was never really much on perfume but I had a friend who wore Tabu and the scent announced her as soon as she entered the room. I'm sure I'd recognize it anywhere. :sm02:


That and Opium we're far too strong.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not identical- but so much of what you say here, Pammie reminds me of what I went through.
> And he had so many convinced he was 'Mr Nice Guy'.


Too many can tell a similar version of that story, sadly...they always put on the "best face" for outsiders and much of the time even the children are not aware of how far it goes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sure hope Admin thinks better of that offer!


I wonder. I am working my way through that thread now and shaking my head. Once upon a time I was a moderator on a site--spent about an hour a day reading all the posts and checking for threats, violations of rules, etc.--it was quite a chore and after a year or so, I just couldn't do it any more; the negativity wears one down.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> What an interesting table, it's beautiful. You certainly need the right space to display something like that.
> I saw a chair of a very similar design in a shop in Cornwall many years ago. I would have loved to buy it but had nowhere to display it, and I bet it was as uncomfortable as hell to sit on!


It's amazing what artists can make from roots of trees. I sure wouldn't want to sit in that type of chair either, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> It was Rowan Atkinson - he also played Mr Bean and was in Blackadder amongst other things.


That's where I remember him from, Mr. Bean. Only watched 1 or 2 of that series, I didn't like that show very much, don't know why as it was years and years ago.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Stay safe all you getting exceptionally cold weather for your areas. Crazy weather in so may areas it seems.


Just seen pictures on the lunchtime news of the weather in Minneapolis. They're calling it a "once in a lifetime event". Stay in the warm all of you experiencing such extreme cold. I got persuaded to walk after all this morning. Lots of ice around but no snow, I've just got home to a balmy 4c.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, thankfully it wasn't gushing, but it was oozing pretty darn good, I'm afraid that if she hadn't seen it, the side would have burst.


What a disaster that would have been!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are at 9F this morning--not nearly as cold as some but ugh. We got about an inch of snow overnight as well. Then in a couple of days it is to be in the 50s F--such odd weather!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope they pay attention to the comments. It would be great if the toxic posters were banned.


Me too. How are you'all following who has thrown their hat into the ring? I must have missed the post or the "how to".


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Me too. How are you'all following who has thrown their hat into the ring? I must have missed the post or the "how to".


I think this is what they are talking about???

Goodness it's up to 37 pages or something like that. I read a page or 2 then stopped as I don't have time to help out, I'm having a tough enough time keeping up with KTP, lol!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-586290-1.html

Lynnette


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Lynette. That was interesting; though I, like you and many others, can barely keep up with KP daily let alone another link. Hope they can keep the toxics, out as I am sure everyone does.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been watching on YouTube an English crime series which was filmed in France I believe. "Maigret" it's really good, of course I've started with Season1 episode 1 and I'm up to episode 6. The newer series have a different chief of police, for the love of me I can't remember his name but he always played parts as a silly funny man. Anyway extremely well acted.


Some years ago, I read every one of the books I could get my hands on--love the character and the stories.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a lovely table, a real piece of art.
> Our friends have something like that from a big cedar root.


I love the look of real wood (and the cedar smells so good!).


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just seen pictures on the lunchtime news of the weather in Minneapolis. They're calling it a "once in a lifetime event". Stay in the warm all of you experiencing such extreme cold. I got persuaded to walk after all this morning. Lots of ice around but no snow, I've just got home to a balmy 4c.


It is REALLY cold ???? I think our heating system is barely hanging in there. Just north of the twin cities there is some sort of natural gas problem, and residents of several small towns are being asked to turn down thermostats-not what one is inclined to do today. The extreme cold has caused a break in some light rail tracks, and the poor guys are out there trying to repair them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess they don't want to have mules going down unloaded. When I used the camel to go up Mt Sinai they did only one way- up, and only 2/3 of the way. Wonder if it was too hard to go down as it wan't an option that I remember.


Hmm, I wonder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what is Australian Green Lettuce?


Oops, it's Australian Yellow Lettuce, I don't know if it's actually Australian though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne; doctor going to do a colonoscopy on her mom Wed. and will probably not discharge her until Saturday now.


I sure hope all will be well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved Midsomer Murders; also Murdock Mysteries and Doc Martin. Saw that Martin Clune from Doc Martin is going to have a new series where he plays a detective; think it is on Netfix but can't find the email about it right now. I love Martin Clune.


I haven't watched Doc Martin for quite a while. I'll keep a look out for the new series.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Thank you Lynette. That was interesting; though I, like you and many others, can barely keep up with KP daily let alone another link. Hope they can keep the toxics, out as I am sure everyone does.


Oh my goodness, like I have nothing better to do, lol!

I've opened the Admin request again and I'm up to page 17, goodness there are a few that are continuously bickering back and forth, I've never seen anything like that before.! 
A complete disrespect to Admin's question that was asked, these few are going on and on, I just can't believe how nasty they are.

I for one truly believe Admin should tell them to stop, go to the Attic and continue there but as I said I've only now read 17 pages so perhaps Admin has stepped in.

I'm still shaking my head in bewilderment, just so sad.

Oh how I LOVE my KTP Family. ????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went and looked for the post just out of curiosity and never could find it. Even went back several days worth of postings and never saw it. Like I said, just out of curiosity.


It's in the topic from Admin but there are so many pages of back-biting. I'm not sure anything will be resolved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What concerns me about that house, the most, is how saturated everything got, over and over through last winter, then the lie of the land it is built on- is where all the rain collects and floods whenever we have a downpour. I think the probability of moulds is very high- it is set low, horrible outlook- One window looks straight at my back wall, the statutory metre and a half away- no way to have any real privacy- I can close the door between the kitchen and the passage here, and be totally private.
> Plus after 4 years I have got used to being here- and worked out where I want most of my stuff to be. Really do not need the upheaval!


Then, if at all possible, I hope you can stay where you are even with the remodelling going on inside.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That s nice of your neighbour , Ive just dug out my snow shovel and heavy boots as I think I'm going to need them , ice on the roads today and tonight followed by snow tomorrow


We had more snow overnight and now we are in a deep freeze. I have to go to the pharmacy and hope it isn't too bad this afternoon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I made it home safely today in white out conditions and super slippery roads. So glad that my company has shut down until Thursday morning so we can stay home and safe. Wind chills tomorrow are suppose to get to 50+ below 0 Fahrenheit. Snow will continue to drift with those strong winds. Starting to feel like we are visiting Bonnie.


Stay safe.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, it's Australian Yellow Lettuce, I don't know if it's actually Australian though.


Beautiful! With lettuce like that from the garden, my mother and grandmother would make a German sweet sour wilted lettuce salad. Vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper, bacon drippings, thinly sliced onion. All pored over lettuce and topped with crisp, chopped bacon. Nummm. They also used that dressing on shredded cabbage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, I can't believe the carry on. Good grief this is a knitting site.
> It would be a disaster if they let a certain lunatic become moderator.


derfisherman also wants to be a moderator. I once asked why he was on this site because he neither knits nor crochets. His answer was rude.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS, DIL & GKs came for a short visit this afternoon. GS & DIL had both been sick but are well now so they came out. GS was sick for about 10 days with strep throat, heâs noticeably lost weight but they said he is now eating them out of house & home.
> They brought me some flowers, m getting spoiled????


What a lovely bouquet! That was sweet of them. I hope your family stays well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Including me , I cant go near any shop that sells perfume or smelly soaps and start sneezing and wheezing if anyone with a heavy perfume comes and sits next to me in a waiting room , I'm not to bad with a very light perfume


I find that some perfumed soaps bother me so now I try to buy everything unscented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im hoping its not to bad in the morning as I have to take husband to the hospital to get his eyes checked


I hope you are able to get to the hospital okay today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not yet....but want to learn. DH is supposed to be building me a spinning wheel; I found and purchased the plans but he hasn't started yet. I do have a drop spindle and need to unearth it and try again.


You are amazing. I don't know how you find the time to do all you do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We sure did, but I'm use to it after living further north than the city but of course other towns and provinces get much more than we do.
> 
> The console is part of a Teak root. I bought that for my daughter when she moved into her new home in the City as a "Birthday, Christmas and house warming gift" in 2014. Told her not to expect the same amount spent on her in future years, lol!
> 
> ...


That is absolutely gorgeous. When I was first married, we had teak furniture and we sold it when we moved. I could kick myself. My girlfriend has a teak dining set and it is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are supposedly suppose to see 40*F by Sunday with rain which also means conditions might get icy by night time. Our govenor has declared a state of emergency for the entire state for the next 48 hours. I am glad to be able to stay home tomorrow. I was planning on calling in tomorrow and let them know I wasn't coming in. I woke up with a sore throat this morning and then had a headache later. I don't want to go out in such cold weather and get really sick. I might take Thursday off as well. Just haven't decided yet.


It's good that you will stay home and look after yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kiwifrau, Lynette this is us, in 1980s, with one of the rosewood cabinets beside us. Sorry it is not as clear as would like. August also made a coffee table and 2 other similar cabinets. He made another set for his son, which sadly got lost enroute to Europe when they moved.


It's is lovely, Fan. My DH also built furniture. He built my dining room table and did a French polish on it. I think it meant rubbing it 7 times before we could use it. Unfortunately, we had a fire one Christmas and the table was ruined. I don't even have pictures of the pieces he built. I could kick myself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been watching on YouTube an English crime series which was filmed in France I believe. "Maigret" it's really good, of course I've started with Season1 episode 1 and I'm up to episode 6. The newer series have a different chief of police, for the love of me I can't remember his name but he always played parts as a silly funny man. Anyway extremely well acted.


That is funny. I watched a Maigret movie last night. It was quite good. The man who plays the part is funny man, Mr. Bean. His name is Rowan Atkinson.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Making me jealous with the below zero temp here today.  xo ws


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope it won't be too bad. Make sure he bundles up and covers his face. Breathing that cold air will not be good for him. I know it was really bad for dad.


I found that out, to my sorrow. When my DH was in hospital, I was out in the extreme cold weather and didn't cover my mouth. It affected my lungs in a bad way. I have had breathing problems since.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I need a cuppa coffee, I'm sleepy. I got all most all the water other than maybe an inch, out of Marla's tank, tomorrow I'll go over after we go to the gym and use the metal colander and scoop out the gravel. Marla put the tank on the classifieds, so if anyone wants it to use as a terrarium, or reptile tank, it will work for that, hopefully someone will want it and we don't have to break it to put it in the dumpster. We put the fish in her other tanks, so they are taken care of, fun to try to catch them in that huge of a tank, not. So I think I'll go make a cup and then see if I can catch up with you all while I knit.


That's a good idea to use it as a terrarium.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne; doctor going to do a colonoscopy on her mom Wed. and will probably not discharge her until Saturday now.


Sending positive thoughts their way as always...hope the docs don't find anything serious and that she will be able to get some relief.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders, I liked Tom Barnaby the best, but I do like Cousin John, he's grown on me, not better or worse, just different. lol It's addicting, I'm on season 18 I think. I tried to start watching Shetland, but I can't watch it with David on the phone, as I have to pay attention to understand them talk part of the time.


 I know what you mean. I really have to listen when I'm watching that program. It's quite good too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are now at 7F/-13C. I went out to put the cat litter bag in the trash can and that was "enough outside" for me today! Yesterday I made meatballs in the oven for spaghetti, as I had a pound of ground pork that needed using (came out quite good) and also baked some cookies--keeping the oven on helped warm the house and kept the heating unit from kicking on too much; I did hear it last night running a lot. The house is warm at least. I wouldn't normally have made cookies but I still have some sugar-related things that I had when DD lived with us that need using up.

And, so no one wonders: https://amindfullmom.com/the-worlds-best-meatballs/

Edit to add: I halved the recipe since I had one pound and it calls for two (that will make a LOT of meatballs, so you know--I ended up with 20 at half the recipe).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Going to Vegas used to be cheap, we don't gamble but loved walking around just looking at the amazing decor in the Casinos. We drove to Arizona about 5 years ago & spent a night there, we couldn't believe how expensive it had gotten.
We should have allowed ourselves more time at the Grand Canyon when we went ther but it was cold at the end of January ????


Poledra65 said:


> Lol, with all the stuff you do, you're probably in much better shape than you think, but just know that the hike back up is going to be a killer. We'll decide what to do when it gets closer, you can't even make reservations for the rim campgrounds until 6 months out, and the canyon 3 months out, so we know we'll go to the rim, and at the least do day hikes down different trails and stuff, we are thinking about going to Las Vegas for a night while we are over in that general area also, just because neither of us has been, it'd be fun to get tickets to a show and play a few slot machines, when my roll of quarters runs out, I quit. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> We call our GPS Nellie the navigator. She has led us a merry go round at times on our road trips, we ended up in a field once when she mislead us, because the new road layout had not been formatted lol!


I don't know about yours but mine used to say "recalculating' each time I didn't follow her directions. It used to drive me batty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, I just finished watching the train video and it was beautiful, thanks for sharing. Hopefully in a year or so I might be able to take a few trips like that. If not it sure was interesting being "the armchair traveller that I am of late" lol!


It is and I have passed it on to a friend who is leaving for Arizona next week. She has planned a trip to the Grand Canyon so she will be interested.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, it should be interesting. It sounds like the grandfather of the main character was the prime suspect in that murder.


thewren said:


> it is about the 'black dhalia' murder' in hollyhood i think in the 30's. never solved. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I need to check out some of the shows you have been talking about. Love Midsommer Murders, and may even watch it again! Do any of you watch the Vicar of Dibley? It's pretty funny.


I've never seen the Vicar. I watched Grantchester for a while and then all of a sudden it disappeared. I enjoyed that one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, trying to get up and dressed, but get up and go got up and left.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That placemat was supposed to be one of a set of 4 but that one took as long as making a quilt so it's a one of????????


Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful flower, but I love the mat it is on!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Making me jealous with the below zero temp here today.  xo ws


Hi - Welcome to our tea party. Is this the first time you have joined us? There's always room for one more at our tea table (or coffee, if you prefer).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful cabinet AND couple!


Fan said:


> Kiwifrau, Lynette this is us, in 1980s, with one of the rosewood cabinets beside us. Sorry it is not as clear as would like. August also made a coffee table and 2 other similar cabinets. He made another set for his son, which sadly got lost enroute to Europe when they moved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh, I seem to have been posting a lot. Off to have breakfast. I hope everyone has a great day and stay warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I've had that before (clothes horse) but just was called a clothes drying rack


Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_horse
> 
> My mom had a couple of big ones she used all the time. She set them outside in winter & the clothes froze, then she'd bring them in & let them finish drying.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here it's always the ones with the bald tires who are in a rush????
We have studded tires on our vehicles in winter.
DIL was telling me that last Saturday night the roads were a skating rink, the ambulance, tow truck & another vehicle that came to help were all in the ditch.


Swedenme said:


> Or common sense , ice or snow on the roads means take care and set off a little earlier not oh I'll have another 5 minutes in bed and drive fast


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that series advertised. I'll have to check it out.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I taped a new show " I am the Night" it's based on a true story & is 6 parts. I think it's going to be very good, at least the first part was
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_the_Night_(TV_series)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love that you named your GPS; mine is named Gertrude/Gertie! She sometimes tells me to turn one direction when it should be the other way. The first time Marianne & I went to Ohio it had us exit due to supposed construction the interstate only to go around a block downtown somewhere and return to the place we exited from....there was no longer any construction. We still laugh at that.


darowil said:


> She's more likely to send me round the block and thus make me do a right turn than a U turn even when I could do one. Surprises me as the first time I ever used one Maryanne and I have these memories of her constantly turning me to do a U turn- and sounded frustrated at having to repeat herself or redirect me. But did she really know what I was doing? And could she get frustrated? Jane (my GPS) just patiently redirects me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend said she can't watch Outlander because she can't understand the accent. ????I don't find their accents bad at all. My grandpa (Dads Dad) & my Aunt both had pronounced Scots accents 


KateB said:


> Why? They don't have an accent! :sm23: :sm23: (To be honest when the real Shetlanders speak even I have to listen carefully, but Dougie Henshall speaks like me!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend said she can't watch Outlander because she can't understand the accent. ????I don't find their accents bad at all. My grandpa (Dads Dad) & my Aunt both had pronounced Scots accents


I can understand Scots better than people from some areas in the U.S.! :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That was my first thought too????????


KateB said:


> I got as far as "my mouse died" and thought "Kaye Jo with a mouse for a pet???" ......then I realised what you meant, duh! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I have seen all the episodes made of that. Sadly the woman who plays Alice Tinker died last year, she was 54 I think.


I haven't seen all of the episodes, but really enjoy the ones I've seen. Tinker was really good. So sad that she died so young.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Is it one that has batteries and you can open it up and change them? So sorry this happened.


Sorry Kaye-Jo,you have my heartfelt sympathy. I also thought Pooh! was the name of your mouse. Sad either way when you can't communicate because we only communicate using electronics. I also have a battery to change in the bottom of my "mouse" when it decides to quit cooperating.

I went to a Library winter class last night on Letter writing. The art of writing,making and beautifying the written word, and envelopes.
I had just taken a muscle relaxer so couldn't think beyond myself. Who would I write a letter to???
I ended up writing a sort of love letter to my DH. Even though he can't read anymore, he understood it and liked it.
It needed to me in Cursive and could be decorated or not. I couldn't decorate it as, when I wrote it I then became blocked in the mind as someone started talking. It was a good evening and even better when I got home and read it over several times to him. . .

The beauty of the horizon above the harbor
The stillness of the water
With fishermen on the way,
The blue between the swaying branches
Is what I see from my chair.
We are hunkered down within our bounds
Enjoying the brightness of the fire
Life is lovely and Lively
Joining hands and sitting still.
M-E

I decided to share it with you all. It not as graceful typed as in swift, gentle moving cursive. Typed it doesn't say much.
I challenge any of you to write (in cursive) to anyone, and send or deliver it. It will be cherished.

Some shared about finding boxes full of love letters from their grandparents in the bottom of boxes and trunks.
:sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Chanel No.5 is my favourite too but it's sooo expensive now. It's quite strong but I don't use very much so it's nit overpowering.


Sorlenna said:


> I remember that scent--my mother's is Chanel No. 5 (I don't think she wears it any more, but I recall Daddy giving her a bottle every so often--the only one she ever wore that I recall). I was never really much on perfume but I had a friend who wore Tabu and the scent announced her as soon as she entered the room. I'm sure I'd recognize it anywhere. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are colder than us at the moment


RookieRetiree said:


> Thatâs the chill factor with the winds off a Lake Michigan. Here it is in Celsius.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I can understand Dougie Henshall and the other actors perfectly but certain Scottish accents not they sound like they are speaking a foreign language


Like Rab C Nesbit??


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Too many can tell a similar version of that story, sadly...they always put on the "best face" for outsiders and much of the time even the children are not aware of how far it goes.


Be aware it is not always the guy. . . Some women can be pretty toxic, hateful, and full of vitriol.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, with all the stuff you do, you're probably in much better shape than you think, but just know that the hike back up is going to be a killer. We'll decide what to do when it gets closer, you can't even make reservations for the rim campgrounds until 6 months out, and the canyon 3 months out, so we know we'll go to the rim, and at the least do day hikes down different trails and stuff, we are thinking about going to Las Vegas for a night while we are over in that general area also, just because neither of us has been, it'd be fun to get tickets to a show and play a few slot machines, when my roll of quarters runs out, I quit. lol


Las Vegas is definitely in a genre of its own. My nephew and his wife love LV. I don't know why because they do not drink or gamble. She will occasionally play nickel slots, but not a lot. I don't understand.They travel a lot to really nice places, but they do like Vegas. The only time I went, we did go see a lot of shows. They are really good. I'm sure they are more expensive than when I went, but well worth it to see at least one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems funny to call it a " once in a lifetime " event. When I was young it stayed very cold much longer tha. It does now. The first winter we lived here it didn't get above -25F/-27C for over a month & was at least -40 every night. The coldest I remember was -62F/-53C. The neighbors oil tank froze up, it wouldn't even run into the burner o keep the house warm????they didn't have running water so nothing to freeze up.

quote=angelam]Just seen pictures on the lunchtime news of the weather in Minneapolis. They're calling it a "once in a lifetime event". Stay in the warm all of you experiencing such extreme cold. I got persuaded to walk after all this morning. Lots of ice around but no snow, I've just got home to a balmy 4c.[/quote]


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> It is REALLY cold ???? I think our heating system is barely hanging in there. Just north of the twin cities there is some sort of natural gas problem, and residents of several small towns are being asked to turn down thermostats-not what one is inclined to do today. The extreme cold has caused a break in some light rail tracks, and the poor guys are out there trying to repair them.


I'd feel sorry for anyone having to work outside in that weather.
I don't think I'd be inclined to turn my thermostat down either!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Like Rab C Nesbit??


Lol yes ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Be aware it is not always the guy. . . Some women can be pretty toxic, hateful, and full of vitriol.


Of course--I know gender doesn't make any difference, and I can only speak from my own experience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did not realize that there was a YOUTUBE TV channel on Roku and it is Free! Just found the Maigret series and we are checking it out now. Also found I Am The Night on Prime but only for purchase/rent so will forego that one right now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems funny to call it a " once in a lifetime " event. When I was young it stayed very cold much longer tha. It does now. The first winter we lived here it didn't get above -25F/-27C for over a month & was at least -40 every night. The coldest I remember was -62F/-53C. The neighbors oil tank froze up, it wouldn't even run into the burner o keep the house warm????they didn't have running water so nothing to freeze up.


I can remember at least twice before this having that kind of cold. It actually seems to run in about 20 year cycles (1978, 1999, 2019)...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That placemat was supposed to be one of a set of 4 but that one took as long as making a quilt so it's a one of????????


It's beautiful though. I'm not surprised it took a long time to make. Those points must have been the worst part.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I make oven meatballs often. The only difference in my recipe is the Parmesan.
I make a big batch & freeze them. I used to do them lots particularly at harvest time for quick meals. I put them in spaghetti sauce, sweet & sour sauce or mushroom sauce so you can make varied meals .
I've maybe told you before but I shape my meatballs the easy way. I spread the meat in a "rope" on a piece of foil, then roll the foil around the meat & compress until a tight, then I "slice" the rope into meatballs. Quick & easy & they always stay together well.
quote=Sorlenna]We are now at 7F/-13C. I went out to put the cat litter bag in the trash can and that was "enough outside" for me today! Yesterday I made meatballs in the oven for spaghetti, as I had a pound of ground pork that needed using (came out quite good) and also baked some cookies--keeping the oven on helped warm the house and kept the heating unit from kicking on too much; I did hear it last night running a lot. The house is warm at least. I wouldn't normally have made cookies but I still have some sugar-related things that I had when DD lived with us that need using up.

And, so no one wonders: https://amindfullmom.com/the-worlds-best-meatballs/

Edit to add: I halved the recipe since I had one pound and it calls for two (that will make a LOT of meatballs, so you know--I ended up with 20 at half the recipe).[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very true????, some Newfies too!


Sorlenna said:


> I can understand Scots better than people from some areas in the U.S.! :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally found it last night and was blown away at the hatefulness of some. Clicked off and have no intention of reading any more of it; why add such verbal assaults to my day. Did see some positive and helpful comments from a few here and others too.


Lurker 2 said:


> One of the most toxic of all has been posting on the thread started by Admin- she never does make much sense, I've not read it for a few hours now- it does need someone to take a firm hand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The video they screened on the news tonight, with trucks strewn over the roads unable to handle the conditions, looks really bad!


Yes, having rained, then the temperatures drop to well below freezing, made roads a sheet of ice. If they weren't salted before it got below about 10°F, at which point, and I'm not sure of the exact temperature, salt no longer works. And when it turns to black ice, where it just looks like maybe a shiny spot, you can't see it, which makes it even worse to try to drive on. If you can see ice, you may still end up in trouble, but you can hopefully adjust your speed, and be sure you have a good control of the steering wheel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder which is you, Tami?- there are three options!


About 265, give or take. I had been down about 10#, but I'm pretty sure I put it all back on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same reaction and then laughed! Sorry your "mouse" died KayeJo! I'm sure it is the ONLY mouse dying she will be sad about! LOLOL


KateB said:


> I got as far as "my mouse died" and thought "Kaye Jo with a mouse for a pet???" ......then I realised what you meant, duh! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same readings at my DB in Wisconsin. Of course, he invited me to come up now for a visit...which I politely delcined!


RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrrrr.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've had that before (clothes horse) but just was called a clothes drying rack


My mom's saying for someone who had more than enough clothes was a "clothes horse"! I'd never heard of it referring to the drying rack, but it makes sense.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are colder than us at the moment


Colder than a lot of places.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Chanel No.5 was my mom's favorite and dad would give it to her quite often for Christmas.


Sorlenna said:


> I remember that scent--my mother's is Chanel No. 5 (I don't think she wears it any more, but I recall Daddy giving her a bottle every so often--the only one she ever wore that I recall). I was never really much on perfume but I had a friend who wore Tabu and the scent announced her as soon as she entered the room. I'm sure I'd recognize it anywhere. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend said she can't watch Outlander because she can't understand the accent. ????I don't find their accents bad at all. My grandpa (Dads Dad) & my Aunt both had pronounced Scots accents


I love listening to the Scots accents on Outlander. As usual there was an emotional ending and cliffhanger to season 4. Have begun reading The Fiery Cross again to reacquaint myself for next season.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tends to be that way here!!!!! People just don't carry things like chains, routinely!


We don't in our area, and don't use snow tires anymore, either. I can remember snow on the ground all winter long when I was a kid. And the roads were snow covered. When Dad started working for the county, he was probably about 18, they didn't start to plow the roads until there was 4" of snow on them, and didn't have salt. They did have cinders from the steel mill that they put on intersections and hills, one of which in the area was pretty steep and had a curve. It still has a curve, but has been re done so it isn't as steep. Once they started having salt available, they would put a load of cinders in the dump bed of the dump trucks used to plow the snow, and mix in one scoop of salt. Now it's all salt, and everything gets salted.

Dad preached weather preparedness. We always dressed for the weather, had blankets in the cars, a full tank of gas...... And I have done the same with my kids. And now the grands. My kids have blankets, wear warm coats, gloves, hats, or at least have them in the car. And the disposable hand warmers. Damien is as hot as my DH always has been. He hates to wear a coat. Last year when I asked where his coat was, he said he had his hoodie, he didn't need anything more. I gave him heck! I told him great grampy was rolling in his grave. You never knew when you might be in an accident, or the car decide not to run. I didn't care if he didn't wear it, take a coat with him all winter long! He now makes a point to tell me his coat is in the car if I see him without it. And he does have it. He ALWAYS has gloves with him. His hands are always cold, and turn dark red, sometimes blue. He keeps growing so fast that the capilaries in his hands can't grow fast enough to keep up. His dr. is aware of it, and keeps track of it. I was afraid of Raynauds when I first saw them, and DD took him to the dr. immediately. His baseball, and his track coaches are well aware of his need to keep his hands warm, and let him wear gloves as much as he can. Of course when he is on the baseball field, he can't wear them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thatâs the chill factor with the winds off a Lake Michigan. Here it is in Celsius.


That is unreal! I don't see how anyone could get outside, even the animals. Maybe they're quick about it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful cabinet AND couple!


Thank you Gwen. The furniture was a really outstanding set, so sad it has disappeared from our family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or common sense , ice or snow on the roads means take care and set off a little earlier not oh I'll have another 5 minutes in bed and drive fast


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And we are up to 33F currently and suppose to get up to 45. By Saturday we are supposed to be in the low 60s and Tues up into low 70s. Shoot....years ago I visited my DB in WI during July and had to go buy a sweatshirt to wear in the summer; no way I could live in the cold northern areas.


Sorlenna said:


> We are at 9F this morning--not nearly as cold as some but ugh. We got about an inch of snow overnight as well. Then in a couple of days it is to be in the 50s F--such odd weather!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder. I am working my way through that thread now and shaking my head. Once upon a time I was a moderator on a site--spent about an hour a day reading all the posts and checking for threats, violations of rules, etc.--it was quite a chore and after a year or so, I just couldn't do it any more; the negativity wears one down.


What thread? I would like to check it out. No way would I be a moderator, it would take too much time. KTP takes up all of my time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I VERY BRIEFLY thought about applying (like for a milli-second) but really would not want to deal with such negativity. 
I feel for those who seem so entrenched in such behavior; must have such low self esteem, unhappiess, and anger in their lives. 


kiwifrau said:


> I think this is what they are talking about???
> 
> Goodness it's up to 37 pages or something like that. I read a page or 2 then stopped as I don't have time to help out, I'm having a tough enough time keeping up with KTP, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking lettuce.


Poledra65 said:


> Oops, it's Australian Yellow Lettuce, I don't know if it's actually Australian though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did not realize that there was a YOUTUBE TV channel on Roku and it is Free! Just found the Maigret series and we are checking it out now. Also found I Am The Night on Prime but only for purchase/rent so will forego that one right now.


That's where I watch most of the shows. Free ones of course. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrrrr.


At 1:00 pm here it's -4°F and wind chill -26°F. Surprisingly the house is still comfortable, and the furnace isn't running constantly. I've had some pretty loud pops and bangs as the ground freezes harder and shifts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just tinker around with one hobby for awhile then switch to another. Probably why I don't get more finished than I do but I have fun. Also, forgot that a friend of mine used to spin and now her adult DD does so I may be able to get one of them to help me get started. Of course, got to get DH to start building it first. Goodness knows when he will but then he does know I'll purchase one if he doesn't and the least expensive one I've found is close to $300 and he sure won't want me spending that on something I may or may 
not keep doing so we shall see.


budasha said:


> You are amazing. I don't know how you find the time to do all you do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just texted Marianne and her mom is out of the procedure (colonoscopy) now. She will text me she said once they get the results. 
The reason for doing it was they detected some inflammation when they had done her MRI (or cat scan; can't recall which) and she has been having chronic diarrhoea, etc.


Sorlenna said:


> Sending positive thoughts their way as always...hope the docs don't find anything serious and that she will be able to get some relief.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s cold here but fortunately the predicted snow hasn’t arrived yet, and I hope it doesn’t. Off to do evening routine for Jamie shortly, back just after 10. Someone mentioned Grantchester and the new series has just started here, so maybe you’ll be able to get it soon. I’ve read the books too, and they’ve altered it a lot for tv, but it’s still good. Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. I have taken some ground beef out for dinner and just may have to make it into meatballs for tonight. 
Never thought to bake it in the beef broth. Have some of that and will give it a try.


Sorlenna said:


> We are now at 7F/-13C. I went out to put the cat litter bag in the trash can and that was "enough outside" for me today! Yesterday I made meatballs in the oven for spaghetti, as I had a pound of ground pork that needed using (came out quite good) and also baked some cookies--keeping the oven on helped warm the house and kept the heating unit from kicking on too much; I did hear it last night running a lot. The house is warm at least. I wouldn't normally have made cookies but I still have some sugar-related things that I had when DD lived with us that need using up.
> 
> And, so no one wonders: https://amindfullmom.com/the-worlds-best-meatballs/
> 
> Edit to add: I halved the recipe since I had one pound and it calls for two (that will make a LOT of meatballs, so you know--I ended up with 20 at half the recipe).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The beauty of the horizon above the harbor
The stillness of the water
With fishermen on the way,
The blue between the swaying branches
Is what I see from my chair.
We are hunkered down within our bounds
Enjoying the brightness of the fire
Life is lovely and Lively
Joining hands and sitting still.
M-E

Lovely! 
:sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I am back up from the 170 to 232. :sm03: Oh well, such is life. And yes, even with the big butt I still wear my leggings. 
If it offends you just close your eyes when I walk by....LOLOL. Can't get back into the broth & fasting and giving up the potatoes, rice, beans, etc. that I did before. DH says it's just more of me to love bless his heart.


tami_ohio said:


> About 265, give or take. I had been down about 10#, but I'm pretty sure I put it all back on.


 :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm enjoying Maigret. Love period settings[ such as this. may skip forward to some of the more recent one just to check out the quality of the filming though. quote=kiwifrau]That's where I watch most of the shows. Free ones of course. ????[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls what a lovely poem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I found that out, to my sorrow. When my DH was in hospital, I was out in the extreme cold weather and didn't cover my mouth. It affected my lungs in a bad way. I have had breathing problems since.


 :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto! Another poet (thinking of Fan) in our group. I used to write a good bit of poetry and essays but haven't done so in many years. 


pammie1234 said:


> The beauty of the horizon above the harbor
> The stillness of the water
> With fishermen on the way,
> The blue between the swaying branches
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My mom's saying for someone who had more than enough clothes was a "clothes horse"! I'd never heard of it referring to the drying rack, but it makes sense.


That was the way I have always used "clothes horse!" If I don't clean out my closet soon, I will be a clothes horse! That is a chore I hate to do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it's always the ones with the bald tires who are in a rush????
> We have studded tires on our vehicles in winter.
> DIL was telling me that last Saturday night the roads were a skating rink, the ambulance, tow truck & another vehicle that came to help were all in the ditch.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love that you named your GPS; mine is named Gertrude/Gertie! She sometimes tells me to turn one direction when it should be the other way. The first time Marianne & I went to Ohio it had us exit due to supposed construction the interstate only to go around a block downtown somewhere and return to the place we exited from....there was no longer any construction. We still laugh at that.


Ours is Mabel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry Kaye-Jo,you have my heartfelt sympathy. I also thought Pooh! was the name of your mouse. Sad either way when you can't communicate because we only communicate using electronics. I also have a battery to change in the bottom of my "mouse" when it decides to quit cooperating.
> 
> I went to a Library winter class last night on Letter writing. The art of writing,making and beautifying the written word, and envelopes.
> I had just taken a muscle relaxer so couldn't think beyond myself. Who would I write a letter to???
> ...


Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> What thread? I would like to check it out. No way would I be a moderator, it would take too much time. KTP takes up all of my time!


I see the link is in Gwen's post just under yours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just texted Marianne and her mom is out of the procedure (colonoscopy) now. She will text me she said once they get the results.
> The reason for doing it was they detected some inflammation when they had done her MRI (or cat scan; can't recall which) and she has been having chronic diarrhoea, etc.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I have taken some ground beef out for dinner and just may have to make it into meatballs for tonight.
> Never thought to bake it in the beef broth. Have some of that and will give it a try.


I used ground pork and chicken broth as that is what I had--I'm thinking pretty much any combination would work well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am back up from the 170 to 232. :sm03: Oh well, such is life. And yes, even with the big butt I still wear my leggings.
> If it offends you just close your eyes when I walk by....LOLOL. Can't get back into the broth & fasting and giving up the potatoes, rice, beans, etc. that I did before. DH says it's just more of me to love bless his heart.
> 
> :sm03:


I wear the longer tops to cover some of my "assets". :sm02: However, I still like my jeans, shorts and sundresses. And it's too cold right now for anything but thermals, jeans, heavy socks, and long sleeves!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ours is Mabel.


Ours used to be Samantha (she went with DD to Pennsylvania and now I use my phone). I just call that voice Lady, as in, "Okay, Lady, if you say so." :sm17:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found it last night and was blown away at the hatefulness of some. Clicked off and have no intention of reading any more of it; why add such verbal assaults to my day. Did see some positive and helpful comments from a few here and others too.


Very disappointing to see a simple request for some help turn into a silent shouting match that had nothing to do with the original request. My experience with the KP site on a daily basis has been mostly positive, helpful posts and a few mean ones that are easy to ignore. When you think about how the number of users had grown since its inception, I guess it's not surprising there are a few that are unpleasant. I feel sorry for admin. Seems too much for one person to manage.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am back up from the 170 to 232. :sm03: Oh well, such is life. And yes, even with the big butt I still wear my leggings.
> If it offends you just close your eyes when I walk by....LOLOL. Can't get back into the broth & fasting and giving up the potatoes, rice, beans, etc. that I did before. DH says it's just more of me to love bless his heart.
> 
> :sm03:


I like your husband!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls..beautiful poetry. Thanks for sharing. You have a gift!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i read that there were some big fires in Australia due to no rain. i forget where they were. --- sam



darowil said:


> Around 39 today in the end but only 25 tomorrow. But back up to round 37 by the weekend.
> We have had no rain this month- last time this happened was 1957. 42 days since we had any- but a long way from the record of 69 days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is about what we are experiencing. i have not opened the door.the house is fairly warm. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrrrr.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can only take stupidity in small doses. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> That's where I remember him from, Mr. Bean. Only watched 1 or 2 of that series, I didn't like that show very much, don't know why as it was years and years ago.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and i had our walk. Didnt have carrots so cut up an apple. 63F, cloudy, humid for us. Thought i would feel better after walk but just feel exhausted. Glad i went though as Maya loves it and so do I. Showered, put in a wash and back in bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever done the stats on it!? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Lol! I wonder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the telephone can be such an unpredictable way of communicating- you just don't know what mood they will be in!


So true.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i know why i stick to our forum and go nowhere else. the black avatar - i wonder if she is afraid to show her face. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> I think this is what they are talking about???
> 
> Goodness it's up to 37 pages or something like that. I read a page or 2 then stopped as I don't have time to help out, I'm having a tough enough time keeping up with KTP, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on don't be jealous tat'sgran - i'll share all the cold weather you want. lol i also want to welcome you to the KTP and hope you will return very soon whenever you are online. there is always an empty chair with your name on it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get settled. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



tat'sgran said:


> Making me jealous with the below zero temp here today.  xo ws


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would think he'd want to come visit you????


Gweniepooh said:


> Same readings at my DB in Wisconsin. Of course, he invited me to come up now for a visit...which I politely delcined!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was always called a clothes horse both here & in Ontario.


RookieRetiree said:


> My mom's saying for someone who had more than enough clothes was a "clothes horse"! I'd never heard of it referring to the drying rack, but it makes sense.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It sure seems like a short season, it just started in November & it's over already.


Fan said:


> I love listening to the Scots accents on Outlander. As usual there was an emotional ending and cliffhanger to season 4. Have begun reading The Fiery Cross again to reacquaint myself for next season.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was always called a clothes horse both here & in Ontario.


Its called a clothes horse here too


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am back up from the 170 to 232. :sm03: Oh well, such is life. And yes, even with the big butt I still wear my leggings.
> If it offends you just close your eyes when I walk by....LOLOL. Can't get back into the broth & fasting and giving up the potatoes, rice, beans, etc. that I did before. DH says it's just more of me to love bless his heart.
> 
> :sm03:


He's a good man!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you think that they are considering closing the site? I would hate for that to happen, but can understand the hassles involved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We always keep blankets, mitts, hats, etc in the vehicles. You just never know when you need them.my friend worked for the Alberta government & it was a rule that they must wear their coats in the car in case they were in an accident as she travelled remote roads.
Just a couple of weeks ago a woman in her 30's died of exposure. She & her dad were out cutting firewood & got stuck, she tried to walk for help & got lost & died.. terrible for the family. I didn't know them 


tami_ohio said:


> We don't in our area, and don't use snow tires anymore, either. I can remember snow on the ground all winter long when I was a kid. And the roads were snow covered. When Dad started working for the county, he was probably about 18, they didn't start to plow the roads until there was 4" of snow on them, and didn't have salt. They did have cinders from the steel mill that they put on intersections and hills, one of which in the area was pretty steep and had a curve. It still has a curve, but has been re done so it isn't as steep. Once they started having salt available, they would put a load of cinders in the dump bed of the dump trucks used to plow the snow, and mix in one scoop of salt. Now it's all salt, and everything gets salted.
> 
> Dad preached weather preparedness. We always dressed for the weather, had blankets in the cars, a full tank of gas...... And I have done the same with my kids. And now the grands. My kids have blankets, wear warm coats, gloves, hats, or at least have them in the car. And the disposable hand warmers. Damien is as hot as my DH always has been. He hates to wear a coat. Last year when I asked where his coat was, he said he had his hoodie, he didn't need anything more. I gave him heck! I told him great grampy was rolling in his grave. You never knew when you might be in an accident, or the car decide not to run. I didn't care if he didn't wear it, take a coat with him all winter long! He now makes a point to tell me his coat is in the car if I see him without it. And he does have it. He ALWAYS has gloves with him. His hands are always cold, and turn dark red, sometimes blue. He keeps growing so fast that the capilaries in his hands can't grow fast enough to keep up. His dr. is aware of it, and keeps track of it. I was afraid of Raynauds when I first saw them, and DD took him to the dr. immediately. His baseball, and his track coaches are well aware of his need to keep his hands warm, and let him wear gloves as much as he can. Of course when he is on the baseball field, he can't wear them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Our cattle stay outside but we have wind fence to the north & DH put bales along the fence so they are sheltered on 3 sides. He also puts out lots of bedding & extra feed when it's so cold.


pammie1234 said:


> That is unreal! I don't see how anyone could get outside, even the animals. Maybe they're quick about it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and i had our walk. Didnt have carrots so cut up an apple. 63F, cloudy, humid for us. Thought i would feel better after walk but just feel exhausted. Glad i went though as Maya loves it and so do I. Showered, put in a wash and back in bed.


Rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We always keep blankets, mitts, hats, etc in the vehicles. You just never know when you need them.my friend worked for the Alberta government & it was a rule that they must wear their coats in the car in case they were in an accident as she travelled remote roads.
> Just a couple of weeks ago a woman in her 30's died of exposure. She & her dad were out cutting firewood & got stuck, she tried to walk for help & got lost & died.. terrible for the family. I didn't know them


I'm glad you are always prepared. I do have to say we do go without our coats on in the car at times for long distances, though not often. That's the only thing I don't like about no coats for kids in car seats. DD at least usually puts Arriana's on backwards after buckling her in.

Sad for the lady's family.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

All I can say is brrrrrrrr!!!!! -27F this morning and with the wind, it felt like -53F. One of our light-rail train tracks broke because of the cold. They showed the works fixing it on the new this Noon. My son works for Cintas and supervises 7 drivers (they take mats, uniforms, cleaning supplies, etc.) to businesses. When someone calls in sick, they my son has to go and run the route. He said he got soooo cold yesterday. I'm afraid he is going to get sick. Lots of businesses are closed today. My husband's work is closed today and tomorrow...first time ever!!! DH told DS to ask what the weather policy is. They have to drive those UPS-size trucks and with all the black ice (frozen car exhaust on the oh so cold roadways), I wish they could just not run the routes until Friday, when the weather is supposed to be better. The postal service even pulled the mailmen/women off the routes so no mail (bills) today. Everyone is tucked into their homes and DH is playing with his phone. He recently got a smart phone and has no idea what it all does...Lord help me to have the patience to not say something bad. He asks me a question and expects me to know everything. I told him there are lots and lots of different screens on these phones now and if I can see it, I can usually find my way through. He told me he can't learn how to do it if I do everything for him. I understand this but I'm not going to be standing over his shoulder every 5 minutes either...ugh! He doesn't learn the same way I do and it can be frustrating for me to try to help him. 

On a happy note, I'm making granola in my Instant Pot. I made it once before but it didn't get crispy, like the recipe said, so this time I pressured the "Adjust" button to make the temperature higher. I also learned that "normal" on the slow cooker setting is like "keep warm" on any other slow cooker so in order to really slow cook on "low" in the Instant Pot, you need to press that adjust button so the more light lights up. Interesting. I'll report my findings. 

I'm happily working away on my sock. I'm doing a toe-up with the fleegle heel. I've done all the increases for the heel and managed to keep my wits about me. I haven't made a sock for a while so I have to refer to the instructions now to see what I do next. There is a bit of a heel turn, I believe and then I have to decrease all those increased stitches away to get back to my starting number. Then the leg/cuff and I'll be done with sock #1. I don't think I will have enough of what I spun to make an entire sock #2 but I've got 8 more ounces of it so if I have to, I can spin up some more. The joys of hand-spinning.

We have warmed to -15F this afternoon but we will take another dive tonight with more cold tomorrow before it finally begins to warm. The odd thing is that this coming Saturday, the weather people are predicting we could possible get up to 35+F. That's such a big temperature swing...so weird. 

Be back later, hopefully with a photo of completed sock #1 :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure seems like a short season, it just started in November & it's over already.


The next book to come out is called "Tell it to the Bees" or something like that. I don't know when it will be released though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Reasonable amount- frequent watering and some mowing. So rain would be nice to save me needing to keep watering. But nothing else should need doing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure would be a hassle to move back and forth, before and after renovations I suppose. Cant' they do the windows with you still being there surely? And electrical etc...


That is what I will be arguing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can understand Dougie Henshall and the other actors perfectly but certain Scottish accents not they sound like they are speaking a foreign language


Give me a moment or two to adjust, and it's like being at home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember that scent--my mother's is Chanel No. 5 (I don't think she wears it any more, but I recall Daddy giving her a bottle every so often--the only one she ever wore that I recall). I was never really much on perfume but I had a friend who wore Tabu and the scent announced her as soon as she entered the room. I'm sure I'd recognize it anywhere. :sm02:


 :sm24: Mum used to love Chanel No 5, I have never ever owned a bottle!
Mwyffanwy's favourite was Red Door.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got as far as "my mouse died" and thought "Kaye Jo with a mouse for a pet???" ......then I realised what you meant, duh! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Too many can tell a similar version of that story, sadly...they always put on the "best face" for outsiders and much of the time even the children are not aware of how far it goes.


 :sm25: :sm24: :sm25: Christopher even had people believing that my sewing for the girls, it was the days of Holly Hobby- and I had them dressed beautifully- but he told people it was all his work. He used take them out to the Beach and show off as this wonderful Father, claiming that I was incapable of mothering.
Bronwen was far too tiny in those years to have recall now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe becuase it was Kaye-Jo I read my mousse so was even more confused if possible. Then decided she must have meant moose But she doesn't have a moose. So I kept reading and realised what she was talking about- so checked and yes it was mouse not mousse.


 :sm23: Okay, I guess I need a better name for that thing, I really don't like calling it a mouse either, so how about we change it to hmmm, can't be rabbit, because if the rabbit dies, I've got real problems, lol. Maybe I'll from there to call it Mickey, as in mickey the mouse. lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder. I am working my way through that thread now and shaking my head. Once upon a time I was a moderator on a site--spent about an hour a day reading all the posts and checking for threats, violations of rules, etc.--it was quite a chore and after a year or so, I just couldn't do it any more; the negativity wears one down.


It is quite a disease I think- Some are just so blind- and totally unable to sustain a true debate- they denigrate, cast aspersions, post those awful twisted Memes that they find, god knows where- Red Herrings- you name it they fling them around to any they don't like.
So appallingly non-productive.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> The next book to come out is called "Tell it to the Bees" or something like that. I don't know when it will be released though.


I think it is coming out sometime this year, Go tell the bees that I am gone is the title. I follow all the news on it, on Pinterest site which keeps me going until the next season arrives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> That's where I remember him from, Mr. Bean. Only watched 1 or 2 of that series, I didn't like that show very much, don't know why as it was years and years ago.


That level of humour really appealed to Fale- he absolutely adored Mr Bean.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the url for the maigret series, please? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Did not realize that there was a YOUTUBE TV channel on Roku and it is Free! Just found the Maigret series and we are checking it out now. Also found I Am The Night on Prime but only for purchase/rent so will forego that one right now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure seems like a short season, it just started in November & it's over already.


They all seem too short, is it because we love them so much? I see a lot of info and photos on Pinterest of it. A tad obsessed? You betcha.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is it one that has batteries and you can open it up and change them? So sorry this happened.


Yes, it has a new battery in it, but the computer is no longer acknowledging the usb for it, says there's an error and cannot read the usb device, and the mouse works on the other laptop, so I'll get a new mouse, see if that works, if not, it'll make a trip back to the computer shop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> It is REALLY cold ???? I think our heating system is barely hanging in there. Just north of the twin cities there is some sort of natural gas problem, and residents of several small towns are being asked to turn down thermostats-not what one is inclined to do today. The extreme cold has caused a break in some light rail tracks, and the poor guys are out there trying to repair them.


Apparently they had to light fires under the tracks to stop the damage from the severe low temperatures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Why? They don't have an accent! :sm23: :sm23: (To be honest when the real Shetlanders speak even I have to listen carefully, but Dougie Henshall speaks like me!)


 :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Mum used to love Chanel No 5, I have never ever owned a bottle!
> Mwyffanwy's favourite was Red Door.


I loved Chanel No 5 too could tolerate little dabs of that , I never owned any but my oldest sister did :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Mum used to love Chanel No 5, I have never ever owned a bottle!
> Mwyffanwy's favourite was Red Door.


My mums favourite was the classic Evening in Paris! 
Red Door is my friend Josie's favourite, and White Musk from the Body Shop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness, like I have nothing better to do, lol!
> 
> I've opened the Admin request again and I'm up to page 17, goodness there are a few that are continuously bickering back and forth, I've never seen anything like that before.!
> A complete disrespect to Admin's question that was asked, these few are going on and on, I just can't believe how nasty they are.
> ...


The Attic can be a really great place, except when these Trolls, mostly from The Solarium invade with their particular brand of hatred.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then, if at all possible, I hope you can stay where you are even with the remodelling going on inside.


 :sm24: It is what I will be requesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful! With lettuce like that from the garden, my mother and grandmother would make a German sweet sour wilted lettuce salad. Vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper, bacon drippings, thinly sliced onion. All pored over lettuce and topped with crisp, chopped bacon. Nummm. They also used that dressing on shredded cabbage.


One of the really good things about that type of lettuce is you can take off a few leaves, at a time, and it will continue growing. Excellent for one person households!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrrrr.


 :sm06: YUCK!! I do not miss those temps at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> derfisherman also wants to be a moderator. I once asked why he was on this site because he neither knits nor crochets. His answer was rude.


He descends into rudeness at the drop of a hat, and is far too condescending in his attitudes to women.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thatâs the chill factor with the winds off a Lake Michigan. Here it is in Celsius.


It's cold no matter the language. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What a disaster that would have been!


Not fun for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I find that some perfumed soaps bother me so now I try to buy everything unscented.


I've gone onto hypo-allergenic, non-scented soaps, think it has solved a lot of problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never seen the Vicar. I watched Grantchester for a while and then all of a sudden it disappeared. I enjoyed that one.


I liked Grantchester, but have no idea if any more series have been made- it stopped at a rather inconclusive point.
The Vicar of Dibley is very funny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That placemat was supposed to be one of a set of 4 but that one took as long as making a quilt so it's a one of????????


I could see that it was very painstaking work!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never seen the Vicar. I watched Grantchester for a while and then all of a sudden it disappeared. I enjoyed that one.


A new series of Grantchester has just started again here a few weeks ago. It's not one I watch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Las Vegas is definitely in a genre of its own. My nephew and his wife love LV. I don't know why because they do not drink or gamble. She will occasionally play nickel slots, but not a lot. I don't understand.They travel a lot to really nice places, but they do like Vegas. The only time I went, we did go see a lot of shows. They are really good. I'm sure they are more expensive than when I went, but well worth it to see at least one.


Bronwen and Peter visited Las Vegas when DGD was four, never did find out why it was on the itinerary!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to tell you Pearl i really liked your love letter to your husband. i'm sure it was lovely in cursive. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found it last night and was blown away at the hatefulness of some. Clicked off and have no intention of reading any more of it; why add such verbal assaults to my day. Did see some positive and helpful comments from a few here and others too.


It can be so annoying when they invade an otherwise good discussion with their vitriol. They, on the far right, have an absolute inability to allow anyone else their point of view.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, having rained, then the temperatures drop to well below freezing, made roads a sheet of ice. If they weren't salted before it got below about 10°F, at which point, and I'm not sure of the exact temperature, salt no longer works. And when it turns to black ice, where it just looks like maybe a shiny spot, you can't see it, which makes it even worse to try to drive on. If you can see ice, you may still end up in trouble, but you can hopefully adjust your speed, and be sure you have a good control of the steering wheel.


With the load up, that some of those trucks must have, I don't think I will be trying it any time soon!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've gone onto hypo-allergenic, non-scented soaps, think it has solved a lot of problems.


That's one reason I prefer to make my own--no surprises that make me itchy/sneezy.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> The beauty of the horizon above the harbor
> The stillness of the water
> With fishermen on the way,
> The blue between the swaying branches
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I liked Grantchester, but have no idea if any more series have been made- it stopped at a rather inconclusive point.
> The Vicar of Dibley is very funny.


The new series of Grantchester is on here at the moment Sydney is leaving and a new clergyman is taking his place


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> About 265, give or take. I had been down about 10#, but I'm pretty sure I put it all back on.


Not sure of your height? I used to be 5'8" plus a tiny fraction, but I am fairly sure I'm on the way down, people do comment that I don't look too bad, because I hold myself well.
Really don't like the image I see in the shop windows though! Don't own a full-length mirror!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> PearlsGirls what a lovely poem.


Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are memes? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite a disease I think- Some are just so blind- and totally unable to sustain a true debate- they denigrate, cast aspersions, post those awful twisted Memes that they find, god knows where- Red Herrings- you name it they fling them around to any they don't like.
> So appallingly non-productive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We don't in our area, and don't use snow tires anymore, either. I can remember snow on the ground all winter long when I was a kid. And the roads were snow covered. When Dad started working for the county, he was probably about 18, they didn't start to plow the roads until there was 4" of snow on them, and didn't have salt. They did have cinders from the steel mill that they put on intersections and hills, one of which in the area was pretty steep and had a curve. It still has a curve, but has been re done so it isn't as steep. Once they started having salt available, they would put a load of cinders in the dump bed of the dump trucks used to plow the snow, and mix in one scoop of salt. Now it's all salt, and everything gets salted.
> 
> Dad preached weather preparedness. We always dressed for the weather, had blankets in the cars, a full tank of gas...... And I have done the same with my kids. And now the grands. My kids have blankets, wear warm coats, gloves, hats, or at least have them in the car. And the disposable hand warmers. Damien is as hot as my DH always has been. He hates to wear a coat. Last year when I asked where his coat was, he said he had his hoodie, he didn't need anything more. I gave him heck! I told him great grampy was rolling in his grave. You never knew when you might be in an accident, or the car decide not to run. I didn't care if he didn't wear it, take a coat with him all winter long! He now makes a point to tell me his coat is in the car if I see him without it. And he does have it. He ALWAYS has gloves with him. His hands are always cold, and turn dark red, sometimes blue. He keeps growing so fast that the capilaries in his hands can't grow fast enough to keep up. His dr. is aware of it, and keeps track of it. I was afraid of Raynauds when I first saw them, and DD took him to the dr. immediately. His baseball, and his track coaches are well aware of his need to keep his hands warm, and let him wear gloves as much as he can. Of course when he is on the baseball field, he can't wear them.


It is just wisdom- in the sorts of winters you get!
A drink bottle and a rubbish bag were something I tried always to remember to take when I had my last car.
Frost really is not an issue for us.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> ditto! Another poet (thinking of Fan) in our group. I used to write a good bit of poetry and essays but haven't done so in many years.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> What thread? I would like to check it out. No way would I be a moderator, it would take too much time. KTP takes up all of my time!


Last time I opened 'Newest Topics' it was near the top.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just texted Marianne and her mom is out of the procedure (colonoscopy) now. She will text me she said once they get the results.
> The reason for doing it was they detected some inflammation when they had done her MRI (or cat scan; can't recall which) and she has been having chronic diarrhoea, etc.


Hoping all the best, for Marianne and her Mom- I know the old lady can be very cantankerous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It's cold here but fortunately the predicted snow hasn't arrived yet, and I hope it doesn't. Off to do evening routine for Jamie shortly, back just after 10. Someone mentioned Grantchester and the new series has just started here, so maybe you'll be able to get it soon. I've read the books too, and they've altered it a lot for tv, but it's still good. Take care all.


Oh goodie! I must keep on the lookout for it!
Am buying the T.V. Guide again, to try not to miss too much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am back up from the 170 to 232. :sm03: Oh well, such is life. And yes, even with the big butt I still wear my leggings.
> If it offends you just close your eyes when I walk by....LOLOL. Can't get back into the broth & fasting and giving up the potatoes, rice, beans, etc. that I did before. DH says it's just more of me to love bless his heart.
> 
> :sm03:


Brantley is real honey!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Pearls Girls..beautiful poetry. Thanks for sharing. You have a gift!


Thank you! It is really a love letter to my DH with Dementia simple & understandable.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i can only take stupidity in small doses. --- sam


I'm with you Sam. . . very small doses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just at top page 91- still several to go before I catch up- but seriously need a drink in this heat, lunch and mid -day meds. Don't know when I will get back!
The sun is blazing in on this room- but I've kept the curtains closed in the sittingroom, in an attempt to keep it cooler! Want to catch up on the World News.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you! It is really a love letter to my DH with Dementia simple & understandable.


Pearls Girls the poem is lovely. I love seeing that kind of thing from the heart. I also on occasion write poetry, usually light hearted but sometimes a bit more serious and deeper. It is a great way to express thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i meant to tell you Pearl i really liked your love letter to your husband. i'm sure it was lovely in cursive. --- sam


Thank you Sam.
WE all should use cursive and write letters more.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen and Peter visited Las Vegas when DGD was four, never did find out why it was on the itinerary!


I am amazed at the people that bring their young children to Vegas. It just doesn't seem "family friendly" to me. I do think they have added more things to entertain children, but to me it just isn't the environment for children.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep so do I; my best friend indeed! I say we are like Jack Sprat as in "Jack Sprat could eat no fat his wife could eat no lean so between the two of them they licked the platter clean."


machriste said:


> I like your husband!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> It is REALLY cold ???? I think our heating system is barely hanging in there. Just north of the twin cities there is some sort of natural gas problem, and residents of several small towns are being asked to turn down thermostats-not what one is inclined to do today. The extreme cold has caused a break in some light rail tracks, and the poor guys are out there trying to repair them.


Not good weather to need to watch your power consumption. We often get it during hot weather- and they often needed to turn off the power for short periods to certain areas to help the supply. We know have more power so they didn't need to do that last week. But as I think I said it was so hot that transformers melted and so many houses lost power fo longer periods than would with load shedding. But when have record highs or lows it isn't surprising that some of the infrastructure struggles. Sure hard the poor workers trying to fix up the problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, it's Australian Yellow Lettuce, I don't know if it's actually Australian though.


I don't know if it is Australian either. Does look like one of the fancy ones we get these days. Doesn't look too yellow to me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....can't wait to see the socks out of your own spun yarn! How exciting! I'm sure it is frustrating thata your DH keeps asking for help with his iphone but what a compliment in a way that he thinks you know so much about it. Hey....don't we women know the most??? No offence Sam!


gottastch said:


> All I can say is brrrrrrrr!!!!! -27F this morning and with the wind, it felt like -53F. One of our light-rail train tracks broke because of the cold. They showed the works fixing it on the new this Noon. My son works for Cintas and supervises 7 drivers (they take mats, uniforms, cleaning supplies, etc.) to businesses. When someone calls in sick, they my son has to go and run the route. He said he got soooo cold yesterday. I'm afraid he is going to get sick. Lots of businesses are closed today. My husband's work is closed today and tomorrow...first time ever!!! DH told DS to ask what the weather policy is. They have to drive those UPS-size trucks and with all the black ice (frozen car exhaust on the oh so cold roadways), I wish they could just not run the routes until Friday, when the weather is supposed to be better. The postal service even pulled the mailmen/women off the routes so no mail (bills) today. Everyone is tucked into their homes and DH is playing with his phone. He recently got a smart phone and has no idea what it all does...Lord help me to have the patience to not say something bad. He asks me a question and expects me to know everything. I told him there are lots and lots of different screens on these phones now and if I can see it, I can usually find my way through. He told me he can't learn how to do it if I do everything for him. I understand this but I'm not going to be standing over his shoulder every 5 minutes either...ugh! He doesn't learn the same way I do and it can be frustrating for me to try to help him.
> 
> On a happy note, I'm making granola in my Instant Pot. I made it once before but it didn't get crispy, like the recipe said, so this time I pressured the "Adjust" button to make the temperature higher. I also learned that "normal" on the slow cooker setting is like "keep warm" on any other slow cooker so in order to really slow cook on "low" in the Instant Pot, you need to press that adjust button so the more light lights up. Interesting. I'll report my findings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have no idea Sam as I was watching in on the Roku channel on our tv. If I can find it on my laptop I'll let you know.


thewren said:


> what is the url for the maigret series, please? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We went to the gym, took a friend of ours as a guest, she loved it, then we grabbed coffee and came home. I just managed to get the tops of the cabinets cleaned off, good grief the grease, and borrowed Bonnie's idea of newspapers on the top, to keep the cabinets clean, sheesh, I don't have that many cabinets, but it took me over an hour, it's done now though. 
I've managed to get everything done that I wanted to accomplish this week, so next weeks plan is to reorganize the shelves in the basement and try to get the desk area usable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Going to Vegas used to be cheap, we donÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt gamble but loved walking around just looking at the amazing decor in the Casinos. We drove to Arizona about 5 years ago & spent a night there, we couldnÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt believe how expensive it had gotten.
> We should have allowed ourselves more time at the Grand Canyon when we went ther but it was cold at the end of January ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ


Some Macanese casino decor.

I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful! With lettuce like that from the garden, my mother and grandmother would make a German sweet sour wilted lettuce salad. Vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper, bacon drippings, thinly sliced onion. All pored over lettuce and topped with crisp, chopped bacon. Nummm. They also used that dressing on shredded cabbage.


YUM, Dad used to make wilted lettuce from red or green lettuce from the garden in Alaska, it was so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Making me jealous with the below zero temp here today.  xo ws


Welcome to Sam's Tea Table, pull up a chair and have a cup of whatever floats your boat and enjoy a nice peaceful chat. :sm24:

My son's dad lived in Edmonton, his widow still does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a good idea to use it as a terrarium.


Wouldn't it be beautiful?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Going to Vegas used to be cheap, we don't gamble but loved walking around just looking at the amazing decor in the Casinos. We drove to Arizona about 5 years ago & spent a night there, we couldn't believe how expensive it had gotten.
> We should have allowed ourselves more time at the Grand Canyon when we went ther but it was cold at the end of January ????


Yes, it can get quite expensive, I think it's cheaper to stay off the strip though, so we'd probably do that. No way am I going in January.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know about yours but mine used to say "recalculating' each time I didn't follow her directions. It used to drive me batty.


Oh yes! Bossy does that all the time, and can get quite indignant if you don't do it right when she says.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, trying to get up and dressed, but get up and go got up and left.


Been there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love that you named your GPS; mine is named Gertrude/Gertie! She sometimes tells me to turn one direction when it should be the other way. The first time Marianne & I went to Ohio it had us exit due to supposed construction the interstate only to go around a block downtown somewhere and return to the place we exited from....there was no longer any construction. We still laugh at that.


We had one that had a lovely British toffy voice and the GPS had a choice of named voice and this one was called James. So when we stopped using James as my phone worked just as well (well better as she has real time traffic) somehow Jane just sounded right after James. Much preferred listening to James :sm02:
I do have to remember when talking to anyone other than David or Maryanne that they may not know what I mean when I talk about Jane


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just wisdom- in the sorts of winters you get!
> A drink bottle and a rubbish bag were something I tried always to remember to take when I had my last car.
> Frost really is not an issue for us.


And growing up in SD, the drink bottle, rubbish bag and always a heavy parka, hat, gloves and snow shovel in the winter. I have been glad, more than once, to have the snow shovel. In really icy weather throw in some kitty litter as well. Works wonderfully on ice to get one going again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it's always the ones with the bald tires who are in a rush????
> We have studded tires on our vehicles in winter.
> DIL was telling me that last Saturday night the roads were a skating rink, the ambulance, tow truck & another vehicle that came to help were all in the ditch.


When I was talking to David earlier, he said that between Michigan and Iowa, if he had continued counting trucks, cars, and semi's in the ditch, he'd be in the 50's somewhere, and that was a few hours ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can understand Scots better than people from some areas in the U.S.! :sm23:


 :sm04: Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

wow; so elaborate


darowil said:


> Some Macanese casino decor.
> 
> I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
> Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry Kaye-Jo,you have my heartfelt sympathy. I also thought Pooh! was the name of your mouse. Sad either way when you can't communicate because we only communicate using electronics. I also have a battery to change in the bottom of my "mouse" when it decides to quit cooperating.
> 
> I went to a Library winter class last night on Letter writing. The art of writing,making and beautifying the written word, and envelopes.
> I had just taken a muscle relaxer so couldn't think beyond myself. Who would I write a letter to???
> ...


I can't really complain, I only have 3 laptops in the house to use. lol

That's beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM, Dad used to make wilted lettuce from red or green lettuce from the garden in Alaska, it was so good.


We'd have that on spinach too. I love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems funny to call it a " once in a lifetime " event. When I was young it stayed very cold much longer tha. It does now. The first winter we lived here it didn't get above -25F/-27C for over a month & was at least -40 every night. The coldest I remember was -62F/-53C. The neighbors oil tank froze up, it wouldn't even run into the burner o keep the house warm????they didn't have running water so nothing to freeze up.
> 
> quote=angelam]Just seen pictures on the lunchtime news of the weather in Minneapolis. They're calling it a "once in a lifetime event". Stay in the warm all of you experiencing such extreme cold. I got persuaded to walk after all this morning. Lots of ice around but no snow, I've just got home to a balmy 4c.


[/quote]

:sm06: I have been in those cold temps, went to school when it was almost -60F, not fun at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did not realize that there was a YOUTUBE TV channel on Roku and it is Free! Just found the Maigret series and we are checking it out now. Also found I Am The Night on Prime but only for purchase/rent so will forego that one right now.


Yep, I watch movies on YouTube also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems funny to call it a " once in a lifetime " event. When I was young it stayed very cold much longer tha. It does now. The first winter we lived here it didn't get above -25F/-27C for over a month & was at least -40 every night. The coldest I remember was -62F/-53C. The neighbors oil tank froze up, it wouldn't even run into the burner o keep the house warm????they didn't have running water so nothing to freeze up.
> 
> quote=angelam]Just seen pictures on the lunchtime news of the weather in Minneapolis. They're calling it a "once in a lifetime event". Stay in the warm all of you experiencing such extreme cold. I got persuaded to walk after all this morning. Lots of ice around but no snow, I've just got home to a balmy 4c.


[/quote]

Our heat of last week in one way was a once on a lifetime as it was an 80 year old record broken. So there are a few who remember it still. I doubt whether I will see it beaten- but who knows?
But January wan't the hottest on record however (3rd hottest I think). The hottest is still the 1939 summer with the previous highest temperature- but they had the misfortune to have broken the record only 2 days before!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found it last night and was blown away at the hatefulness of some. Clicked off and have no intention of reading any more of it; why add such verbal assaults to my day. Did see some positive and helpful comments from a few here and others too.


I found it today. The only thing I can say is that if someone posts something unexceptable, they don't even get a warning, they and the post or thread are immediately removed, if anyone has had a chance to join in before it's deleted, they get removed also, it'd take about 4-6 times of removing these people as we know they'll come back under different emails and names, then they'll realize they aren't going to get what they want out of it and either leave completely or start being have. Not much worse than full grown women(and men) that act worse than Jr. High School girls, and Jr high school girls can be pretty bad when they want to be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only 1/2 " to go before I turn the heel on the sock so off to finish eating dinner and knit some. Oh, baked the meatballs and they were yummy. Also made black rice (never had seen it before so had bought some) and it tasted yummy too; dinner was meatballs, rice & gravy with green beans. TTYL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My mom's saying for someone who had more than enough clothes was a "clothes horse"! I'd never heard of it referring to the drying rack, but it makes sense.


Haha!! Right? That's why I didn't respond at first, I couldn't think why anyone would want another woman who had to many clothes living with them, the one living with me doesn't have that many, but don't want her. :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My mom's saying for someone who had more than enough clothes was a "clothes horse"! I'd never heard of it referring to the drying rack, but it makes sense.


A saying that I assumed came from clothes horse as something to hold clothes for drying. ANd yes we had wooden ones as kids. Plastic coated now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I VERY BRIEFLY thought about applying (like for a milli-second) but really would not want to deal with such negativity.
> I feel for those who seem so entrenched in such behavior; must have such low self esteem, unhappiess, and anger in their lives.


Makes you really happy to think that you aren't the one who has to go home to the reality of that, doesn't it? :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And we are up to 33F currently and suppose to get up to 45. By Saturday we are supposed to be in the low 60s and Tues up into low 70s. Shoot....years ago I visited my DB in WI during July and had to go buy a sweatshirt to wear in the summer; no way I could live in the cold northern areas.


Well 33 is an extremely cold night for me- but low 70s is nice. In fact is what we are heading to today. Though warming back up again to around 100 by Saturday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think it is coming out sometime this year, Go tell the bees that I am gone is the title. I follow all the news on it, on Pinterest site which keeps me going until the next season arrives.


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it. I have all the other books. The only ones I don't have are the Lord John series.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> A saying that I assumed came from clothes horse as something to hold clothes for drying. ANd yes we had wooden ones as kids. Plastic coated now.


We had several because we did not have a dryer. Imagine 11 kids (farmers, no less) with one wringer washer and outdoor lines. In winter, the diapers, sheets and towels were strung on lines in the big porch and shirts, overalls, socks, underwear, etc. were on several drying racks. We had a huge heat register in the dining room (wood/coal furnace)and it usually had one of the biggest wooden dowel folding contraptions on it. Once things outside were frozen and dried, we folded them sitting on the register.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I liked Grantchester, but have no idea if any more series have been made- it stopped at a rather inconclusive point.
> The Vicar of Dibley is very funny.


I'll have to check it out. A good laugh is always great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The new series of Grantchester is on here at the moment Sydney is leaving and a new clergyman is taking his place


Oh too bad. I liked Sydney. I think I'll try youtube and see if I can get it that way.

I went to YouTube and can get a free trial for a month and then have to pay $7.99 monthly. Not going to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just texted Marianne and her mom is out of the procedure (colonoscopy) now. She will text me she said once they get the results.
> The reason for doing it was they detected some inflammation when they had done her MRI (or cat scan; can't recall which) and she has been having chronic diarrhoea, etc.


Great that she's out of the procedure, thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We always keep blankets, mitts, hats, etc in the vehicles. You just never know when you need them.my friend worked for the Alberta government & it was a rule that they must wear their coats in the car in case they were in an accident as she travelled remote roads.
> Just a couple of weeks ago a woman in her 30's died of exposure. She & her dad were out cutting firewood & got stuck, she tried to walk for help & got lost & died.. terrible for the family. I didn't know them


That's so sad, we always had wool blankets, coats, everything, and every vehicle had a flashlight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


That is good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the really good things about that type of lettuce is you can take off a few leaves, at a time, and it will continue growing. Excellent for one person households!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i read that there were some big fires in Australia due to no rain. i forget where they were. --- sam


We have had very little fire here. Probably Tasmania you heard about- they are having a lot of fires (Tasmania is the big island in the south east). https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01-31/water-running-low-in-fire-affected-tasmanian-town/10764788


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh boy, we are really chatty this week. We're up to page 98 and it's only Tuesday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Back from Jamie’s just after 10.15. I got straight into my pjs and had a cup of tea and a sandwich. It’s supposed to be the coldest night of the year here tonight. The ground was all frosty when we were coming over here, so I can well believe it. Off to bed, due at Jamie’s at 10 tomorrow morning and am rather tired. Good night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't know if it is Australian either. Does look like one of the fancy ones we get these days. Doesn't look too yellow to me!


It's definitely a pretty green. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some Macanese casino decor.
> 
> I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
> Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


Wow! How elaborate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had one that had a lovely British toffy voice and the GPS had a choice of named voice and this one was called James. So when we stopped using James as my phone worked just as well (well better as she has real time traffic) somehow Jane just sounded right after James. Much preferred listening to James :sm02:
> I do have to remember when talking to anyone other than David or Maryanne that they may not know what I mean when I talk about Jane


Lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


That's great news! Poor Marianne, her bed is going to feel like heaven, I hope she can actually spend a full night in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting yo-yo temperatures like us, it was -40 to freezing rain in 24 hours then back to -35. Good grief!
I hope your son doesn't get sick from being chilled. 


gottastch said:


> All I can say is brrrrrrrr!!!!! -27F this morning and with the wind, it felt like -53F. One of our light-rail train tracks broke because of the cold. They showed the works fixing it on the new this Noon. My son works for Cintas and supervises 7 drivers (they take mats, uniforms, cleaning supplies, etc.) to businesses. When someone calls in sick, they my son has to go and run the route. He said he got soooo cold yesterday. I'm afraid he is going to get sick. Lots of businesses are closed today. My husband's work is closed today and tomorrow...first time ever!!! DH told DS to ask what the weather policy is. They have to drive those UPS-size trucks and with all the black ice (frozen car exhaust on the oh so cold roadways), I wish they could just not run the routes until Friday, when the weather is supposed to be better. The postal service even pulled the mailmen/women off the routes so no mail (bills) today. Everyone is tucked into their homes and DH is playing with his phone. He recently got a smart phone and has no idea what it all does...Lord help me to have the patience to not say something bad. He asks me a question and expects me to know everything. I told him there are lots and lots of different screens on these phones now and if I can see it, I can usually find my way through. He told me he can't learn how to do it if I do everything for him. I understand this but I'm not going to be standing over his shoulder every 5 minutes either...ugh! He doesn't learn the same way I do and it can be frustrating for me to try to help him.
> 
> On a happy note, I'm making granola in my Instant Pot. I made it once before but it didn't get crispy, like the recipe said, so this time I pressured the "Adjust" button to make the temperature higher. I also learned that "normal" on the slow cooker setting is like "keep warm" on any other slow cooker so in order to really slow cook on "low" in the Instant Pot, you need to press that adjust button so the more light lights up. Interesting. I'll report my findings.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, looking forward to seeing your handspun wool sock.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Her website said it would be out in 2018 but so far not.


budasha said:


> The next book to come out is called "Tell it to the Bees" or something like that. I don't know when it will be released though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Okay, I guess I need a better name for that thing, I really don't like calling it a mouse either, so how about we change it to hmmm, can't be rabbit, because if the rabbit dies, I've got real problems, lol. Maybe I'll from there to call it Mickey, as in mickey the mouse. lol.


 :sm23: :sm23:

No we don't want the rabbit to die!!!! Mickey will be fine. :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

By the way. Those of you who are in the freezing temperatures, I put bubble wrap on most of our windows. It sure helps keep the heat in!!! I haven't even turned up the thermostat. It's still set at 67. I've had a long sleeve t shirt on, and jeans with thermals and heavy socks.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh too bad. I liked Sydney. I think I'll try youtube and see if I can get it that way.
> 
> I went to YouTube and can get a free trial for a month and then have to pay $7.99 monthly. Not going to do.


We get Maigret and used to get Grantchester on Public Television.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure of your height? I used to be 5'8" plus a tiny fraction, but I am fairly sure I'm on the way down, people do comment that I don't look too bad, because I hold myself well.
> Really don't like the image I see in the shop windows though! Don't own a full-length mirror!


5'4".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just wisdom- in the sorts of winters you get!
> A drink bottle and a rubbish bag were something I tried always to remember to take when I had my last car.
> Frost really is not an issue for us.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Those sure look like they could be in Vegas.


darowil said:


> Some Macanese casino decor.
> 
> I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
> Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, i have rested most of today. Added 1/2 “ to 2nd sock and knit to kitchner stitch. Will do that when i am not as tired. Tinked 1st sock to toe decreases and will add 1/2” then do decreases, kitchner and i will be done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just finished reading th Lord John ones, I borrowed them from the library 
Th y were OK but not as good as the Outlander ones IMO


budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it. I have all the other books. The only ones I don't have are the Lord John series.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH never leaves home without tools & a flashlight too. Usually a skidoo suit & felt boots in case he has to fix something out in the cold.


Poledra65 said:


> That's so sad, we always had wool blankets, coats, everything, and every vehicle had a flashlight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> When I was talking to David earlier, he said that between Michigan and Iowa, if he had continued counting trucks, cars, and semi's in the ditch, he'd be in the 50's somewhere, and that was a few hours ago.


I hope he is avoiding the accidents. There are so many out there. I fish tailed so bad yesterday as I was coming home from work. Today my car won't start so I have already requested off from work tomorrow. It will give me another day to fight the crud that is trying to start up in my body.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


I hope they can figure out what is going on with her mom.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Okay, I guess I need a better name for that thing, I really don't like calling it a mouse either, so how about we change it to hmmm, can't be rabbit, because if the rabbit dies, I've got real problems, lol. Maybe I'll from there to call it Mickey, as in mickey the mouse. lol.


A good time to name it as you are needing a new one


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are memes? --- sam


Having just googled it myself I found these
https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/I/internet_meme.html 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme 
Not sure that I am any the wiser! The photos of cute animals with comments on them are memes but somehow I don't think this is the problem on KP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm off to meet a friend for lunch so TTYL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm watching the first of Maigret, it's so weird to see Rowan Atkinson in something so serious and totally different than the normal genre that he usually does. I like it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> No we don't want the rabbit to die!!!! Mickey will be fine. :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I loved Chanel No 5 too could tolerate little dabs of that , I never owned any but my oldest sister did :sm23:


So you 'borrowed'! Was this the sister that you had so many problems with?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH never leaves home without tools & a flashlight too. Usually a skidoo suit & felt boots in case he has to fix something out in the cold.


David has insulated coveralls that he keeps in the semi, he's used those also when the truck has gelled up last year and it was really cold. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i read that there were some big fires in Australia due to no rain. i forget where they were. --- sam


Especially in Tasmania- the large island to the south of the continent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true.


Your good time, is so seldom the good time of the person you are calling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its called a clothes horse here too


And here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope he is avoiding the accidents. There are so many out there. I fish tailed so bad yesterday as I was coming home from work. Today my car won't start so I have already requested off from work tomorrow. It will give me another day to fight the crud that is trying to start up in my body.


Thankfully, so far so good, long may it continue, God willing. 
Good idea to take another day, hopefully you'll be right as rain by Friday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's one reason I prefer to make my own--no surprises that make me itchy/sneezy.


 :sm24: Good thinking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The new series of Grantchester is on here at the moment Sydney is leaving and a new clergyman is taking his place


Hope I find what channel it is on, before it is broadcast!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A good time to name it as you are needing a new one


 :sm23: Absolutely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it. I have all the other books. The only ones I don't have are the Lord John series.


You can go to Diana Gabaldon website to see what she is currently doing which is very interesting reading. I have read some of the extra books but find they detract from main story somewhat. I haven't bought any extras but can borrow them from our library. At your advice I am engrossed in Iris Johanson books from library. They are a great action packed read, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are memes? --- sam


Usually the ones that the trolls from the Solarium post are a very disgusting caricature of a cartoon- images endorsing viewpoints of the very hard right political wing.

I just checked on Google apparently you can create your own- so they are not necessarily scurrilous- just that the Trolls use them to reinforce their intolerances.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Having just googled it myself I found these
> https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/I/internet_meme.html
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme
> Not sure that I am any the wiser! The photos of cute animals with comments on them are memes but somehow I don't think this is the problem on KP!


The ones on KP are generally a cartoon type or photo caricature putdown of political figures, or nasty cartoon pictures aimed at individual KP'ers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am amazed at the people that bring their young children to Vegas. It just doesn't seem "family friendly" to me. I do think they have added more things to entertain children, but to me it just isn't the environment for children.


That was very much my reaction- but Bronwen is not really one you can ask why she chooses to do whatever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some Macanese casino decor.
> 
> I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
> Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


Seriously over the top!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just at top page 91- still several to go before I catch up- but seriously need a drink in this heat, lunch and mid -day meds. Don't know when I will get back!
> The sun is blazing in on this room- but I've kept the curtains closed in the sittingroom, in an attempt to keep it cooler! Want to catch up on the World News.


Our renter put bubble wrap on the windows last year, and again this year. She is thinking about leaving it up on some of the windows this summer to keep the heat out. She said it work really well to keep the house warm last year, so did it again this winter. I did most of our windows after talking to her. I am amazed at the difference it makes! By now I have usually turned the furnace up. Even with this horrible cold I have left it at 67.

I wonder if it would help keep the heat out for you. It gives a frosted look to everything, so I left the windows that we look out of most bare.

And I see I posted about the bubble wrap earlier. Oops. Sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am amazed at the people that bring their young children to Vegas. It just doesn't seem "family friendly" to me. I do think they have added more things to entertain children, but to me it just isn't the environment for children.


We were there last winter. I agree with you. On the strip, the hookers pass out business cards! In the day time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep so do I; my best friend indeed! I say we are like Jack Sprat as in "Jack Sprat could eat no fat his wife could eat no lean so between the two of them they licked the platter clean."


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some Macanese casino decor.
> 
> I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
> Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


Wow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it can get quite expensive, I think it's cheaper to stay off the strip though, so we'd probably do that. No way am I going in January.


Actually, we were there in February last year. It wasn't bad. You needed a warm jacket and gloves at night, but a light jacket during the day was all. I wouldn't want to go in the summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When I was talking to David earlier, he said that between Michigan and Iowa, if he had continued counting trucks, cars, and semi's in the ditch, he'd be in the 50's somewhere, and that was a few hours ago.


 :sm06:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't really complain, I only have 3 laptops in the house to use. lol
> 
> That's beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


That's good news. I was hoping that Marianne could get some rest. But I know how hard those chairs are. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope he is avoiding the accidents. There are so many out there. I fish tailed so bad yesterday as I was coming home from work. Today my car won't start so I have already requested off from work tomorrow. It will give me another day to fight the crud that is trying to start up in my body.


I am glad you got home safely. Are you taking anything for the crud? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorted out more stuff today and Dr and groceries took up the day.
I can't find the scraps of what I cut out, and I am sure that I saved all scraps.
I'm missing a few small pieces, need to find or re-cut.
I was doing well, now hurt like crazy I guess that I overdid when the muscles were relaxed. I need to remember and remind myself.
I am back to spasms. need to take night meds and go to bed until tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Actually, we were there in February last year. It wasn't bad. You needed a warm jacket and gloves at night, but a light jacket during the day was all. I wouldn't want to go in the summer.


I meant the rim of the Grand Canyon. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I meant the rim of the Grand Canyon. :sm02:


 :sm09: oops


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love Iris Johanson books. Her son Roy is also good.


Fan said:


> You can go to Diana Gabaldon website to see what she is currently doing which is very interesting reading. I have read some of the extra books but find they detract from main story somewhat. I haven't bought any extras but can borrow them from our library. At your advice I am engrossed in Iris Johanson books from library. They are a great action packed read, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I hope you get feeling better

Poor Marianne, too bad she couldn’t go home & get some sleep while her mom is in hospital. Is it quite far from her home?

It snowed here almost all day today, not really hard but we have probably 4-5 inches & the wind was very nasty. I hope the roads are OK as we have to go see my surgeon tomorrow morning to get my staples out .
I felt pretty good today so I got the bedding washed & changd & my bathrooms cleaned. I couldn’t stand it anymore. It wasn’t hard work & I was fine after so obviously didn’t hurt me. I will have to ask tomorrow if vacuuming is OK .
It was DILs birthday today, I will have to get & deliver a card & $$ tomorrow as I haven’t left home since being sick.
The GKs are coming Friday evening until Sunday while both parents work, I hope both are healthy so they don’t bring me any gifts.????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I came across this recipe tonight. I think I will try to buy what I need to make them when I go out tomorrow

https://www.artandthekitchen.com/fuel-to-go-muffins/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother also did it with dandelion. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We'd have that on spinach too. I love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really - it's a mouse - what's the big deal here. it is not alive. call it what it is. rant over. --- sam



darowil said:


> A good time to name it as you are needing a new one


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had several because we did not have a dryer. Imagine 11 kids (farmers, no less) with one wringer washer and outdoor lines. In winter, the diapers, sheets and towels were strung on lines in the big porch and shirts, overalls, socks, underwear, etc. were on several drying racks. We had a huge heat register in the dining room (wood/coal furnace)and it usually had one of the biggest wooden dowel folding contraptions on it. Once things outside were frozen and dried, we folded them sitting on the register.


It was bad enough for us with 9 kids and better winters. We had washing hanging around the house on wooden clothes horses most of winter. But then again we didn't have the heating you did.Either a small open wood fire or small electric radiators. The place must have been really cold in winter as the heating tended to be only in the lounge or kitchen. No heating in the bedrooms or passage where we usually played.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> 5'4".


I was 5'4" once. Lost about an inch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just finished reading th Lord John ones, I borrowed them from the library
> Th y were OK but not as good as the Outlander ones IMO


I didn't like the Lord John ones while I enjoyed the Outlander ones. Should try them again- I got sick of them but so long that I should be able to enjoy them again. If I can remember which I read last!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> really - it's a mouse - what's the big deal here. it is not alive. call it what it is. rant over. --- sam


It's all in good fun. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope he is avoiding the accidents. There are so many out there. I fish tailed so bad yesterday as I was coming home from work. Today my car won't start so I have already requested off from work tomorrow. It will give me another day to fight the crud that is trying to start up in my body.


The car not starting is useful as it helped you make the decision to stay home tomorrow. Sounds like you need it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm watching the first of Maigret, it's so weird to see Rowan Atkinson in something so serious and totally different than the normal genre that he usually does. I like it though.


He must talk as well :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this recipe tonight. I think I will try to buy what I need to make them when I go out tomorrow
> 
> https://www.artandthekitchen.com/fuel-to-go-muffins/


Those do look really nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> And growing up in SD, the drink bottle, rubbish bag and always a heavy parka, hat, gloves and snow shovel in the winter. I have been glad, more than once, to have the snow shovel. In really icy weather throw in some kitty litter as well. Works wonderfully on ice to get one going again.


The one time I could have done with a shovel, was once in Otago- driving with an idiot who'd been drinking, and headed up and out onto some gravel tailings, in a quarry. The van came to a very sudden halt- I remember hitting my head as I was hurtled forwards, I was in the back, and no-one had seat belts in those days. No-one seemed to know what to do, except I treated it like mud, found some brush growing nearby, which we gathered and managed to get under the wheels, to get a bit of traction. Took quite a number of goes, but we did eventually get out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When I was talking to David earlier, he said that between Michigan and Iowa, if he had continued counting trucks, cars, and semi's in the ditch, he'd be in the 50's somewhere, and that was a few hours ago.


From what they showed on tonight's news, that sounds pretty accurate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


So qualified good news!
Hard chairs are about impossible really to relax in! Let alone the noises of strange quarters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well 33 is an extremely cold night for me- but low 70s is nice. In fact is what we are heading to today. Though warming back up again to around 100 by Saturday.


We are supposed to be cooling a bit by the end of tomorrow, but a number of regions have qualified as having a heatwave. (not us)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Back from Jamie's just after 10.15. I got straight into my pjs and had a cup of tea and a sandwich. It's supposed to be the coldest night of the year here tonight. The ground was all frosty when we were coming over here, so I can well believe it. Off to bed, due at Jamie's at 10 tomorrow morning and am rather tired. Good night all.


Hope you are sound asleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> By the way. Those of you who are in the freezing temperatures, I put bubble wrap on most of our windows. It sure helps keep the heat in!!! I haven't even turned up the thermostat. It's still set at 67. I've had a long sleeve t shirt on, and jeans with thermals and heavy socks.


Not keen on obscuring the view, even though it is nothing spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> 5'4".


Does make a difference!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our renter put bubble wrap on the windows last year, and again this year. She is thinking about leaving it up on some of the windows this summer to keep the heat out. She said it work really well to keep the house warm last year, so did it again this winter. I did most of our windows after talking to her. I am amazed at the difference it makes! By now I have usually turned the furnace up. Even with this horrible cold I have left it at 67.
> 
> I wonder if it would help keep the heat out for you. It gives a frosted look to everything, so I left the windows that we look out of most bare.
> 
> And I see I posted about the bubble wrap earlier. Oops. Sorry.


My reaction will be back a little!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm watching the first of Maigret, it's so weird to see Rowan Atkinson in something so serious and totally different than the normal genre that he usually does. I like it though.


My friend is recording those for me, I was really amazed at how well he acted the part of Maigret. The ones on YouTube are the original, so different actors, all very good.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> what is the url for the maigret series, please? --- sam


Here you are Sam, Series 1 episode 1.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was bad enough for us with 9 kids and better winters. We had washing hanging around the house on wooden clothes horses most of winter. But then again we didn't have the heating you did.Either a small open wood fire or small electric radiators. The place must have been really cold in winter as the heating tended to be only in the lounge or kitchen. No heating in the bedrooms or passage where we usually played.


I remember going to bed with lots of layers, hats and mittens under velvet tufted quilts and still being able to see our breath. We also had to be out in the barn for milking each morning and night so never ever got totally warm before having to go back out again. I really never missed that part of living on a farm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Some Macanese casino decor.
> 
> I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
> Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


Beautiful pictures Margaret


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> When I was talking to David earlier, he said that between Michigan and Iowa, if he had continued counting trucks, cars, and semi's in the ditch, he'd be in the 50's somewhere, and that was a few hours ago.


After what I've seen on our television I'm surprised there's any traffic still moving in that area. Would David's company ever tell him to pull off the road and wait for a weather improvement?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Some Macanese casino decor.
> 
> I did some of another totally different casino but can't find them.
> Like Bonnie all I did was looked at them and didn't go into the gambling areas.


They must be taking plenty of cash off the punters to pay for such grandiose decoration!
:sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


Glad they didn't find anything to worry about on colonoscopy. Has Marianne been staying at the hospital all the time Mom was there? It's a shame she couldn't have used this time to get some rest for herself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Back from Jamie's just after 10.15. I got straight into my pjs and had a cup of tea and a sandwich. It's supposed to be the coldest night of the year here tonight. The ground was all frosty when we were coming over here, so I can well believe it. Off to bed, due at Jamie's at 10 tomorrow morning and am rather tired. Good night all.


Hope you had a good nights sleep Mary , hope its not to icy down there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Having just googled it myself I found these
> https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/I/internet_meme.html
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme
> Not sure that I am any the wiser! The photos of cute animals with comments on them are memes but somehow I don't think this is the problem on KP!


The problem on kp is the amount used , there can be post after post with lots in each post ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm watching the first of Maigret, it's so weird to see Rowan Atkinson in something so serious and totally different than the normal genre that he usually does. I like it though.


I think he plays a good part , an obscure channel here has started reruns of Due South I'd forgotten how handsome Mountie Constable Benton Frazier was ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you 'borrowed'! Was this the sister that you had so many problems with?


I borrowed a lot ????, I had 3 older sisters , middle sister still lives at home in Sweden , yougest sister lives in Malta and the one I borrowed Channel from was my oldest sister who persuaded me to come live with her here in England for purely selfish reasons I later found out


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, my heart goes out to you. I had a wicked divorce too and problems with custody. Blessedly today my three children are close to me emotionally and all live in CA. I can still have nightmares of rape and beatings. Have learned to wake within the nightmare and get myself out of situation vs staying in nightmare and being victim.


Oh Joy... big hugs. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We've got about an inch of snow on the ground and it's still snowing......ok Bonnie, stop laughing! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, so glad you can stay safe and warm at home.
> Jeanette, thank you. Today i am a strong, independent woman surrounded by a loving husband, children, stepchildren, grandchildren and friends.


You sure are a strong woman and we are very proud of you. Hugs again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The problem on kp is the amount used , there can be post after post with lots in each post ,


Also, from what I've been seeing- the really scurrilous nature of these, I had not realised you could generate them yourself until I Googled 'meme' earlier today. The worst offenders do it with intent to hurt.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_horse
> 
> My mom had a couple of big ones she used all the time. She set them outside in winter & the clothes froze, then she'd bring them in & let them finish drying.


I think everyone I know has at least one here. Including myself..we have always had one. Only use it in the Winter though to dry things on if we have lots of rain... I dont have a dryer, never really needed one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I borrowed a lot ????, I had 3 older sisters , middle sister still lives at home in Sweden , yougest sister lives in Malta and the one I borrowed Channel from was my oldest sister who persuaded me to come live with her here in England for purely selfish reasons I later found out


It was your middle sister who came for a visit, then, a while ago!? Not sure I realised the youngest one lived in Malta.
Sorry it turned out the oldest one perhaps had an ulterior motive.
Life might have taken a very different path! But I guess we can say that about every turning point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think everyone I know has at least one here. Including myself..we have always had one. Only use it in the Winter though to dry things on if we have lots of rain... I dont have a dryer, never really needed one.


Could not exist without my drier, not having the outside line, and prior to it's removal, the back steps were so steep as to be a real hazard. Wet washing especially sheets and towels are not ideal to try to dry inside in winter.
Have had many clothes horses, just no free standing one, now, and probably won't bother as the floor space is so limited, here. I did buy a collapsible rack that I've attached to the cupboard door in the Spare Bedroom. Excellent for drying my Ganseys flat!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Also, from what I've been seeing- the really scurrilous nature of these, I had not realised you could generate them yourself until I Googled 'meme' earlier today. The worst offenders do it with intent to hurt.


I never thought i would use the ignore button but I got so fed up of people who were being nasty to each other in the attic then posting there problems or arguments in main or general chitchat that I now have a whole list of people on my ignore list and my kp has become a lot more pleasant again ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I never thought i would use the ignore button but I got so fed up of people who were being nasty to each other in the attic then posting there problems or arguments in main or general chitchat that I now have a whole list of people on my ignore list and my kp has become a lot more pleasant again ,


I have done similar- not a very long list- but it does keep them out of any Topic I start myself!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was your middle sister who came for a visit, then, a while ago!? Not sure I realised the youngest one lived in Malta.
> Sorry it turned out the oldest one perhaps had an ulterior motive.
> Life might have taken a very different path! But I guess we can say that about every turning point!


Yes middle sister was the one who came for a visit , youngest sister ran away when she was young , ended up in London and by 18 married a long Maltese man and has lived in Malta ever since , we keep in touch but its not the same as actually seeing her , she still calls me Twiggy my nickname from when I was young which makes me laugh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes middle sister was the one who came for a visit , youngest sister ran away when she was young , ended up in London and by 18 married a long Maltese man and has lived in Malta ever since , we keep in touch but its not the same as actually seeing her , she still calls me Twiggy my nickname from when I was young which makes me laugh


 :sm24: I have a very few people left in my life who have an alternate pronunciation of my given name- I seldom use it myself, because people heard a very different name, instead, one I really objected to!

How is your middle sister, by the way, was she not rather ill?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had several because we did not have a dryer. Imagine 11 kids (farmers, no less) with one wringer washer and outdoor lines. In winter, the diapers, sheets and towels were strung on lines in the big porch and shirts, overalls, socks, underwear, etc. were on several drying racks. We had a huge heat register in the dining room (wood/coal furnace)and it usually had one of the biggest wooden dowel folding contraptions on it. Once things outside were frozen and dried, we folded them sitting on the register.


When I was wee we didn't have a drier, in fact we had never heard of them! I must have been in my teens when self-service launderettes first appeared and they had large tumble driers. At home we had a pulley on the kitchen ceiling - and your clothes always smelt of whatever had been cooking! I got rid of my tumble drier as my utility room gets so warm that things dry overnight on the 'winterdyke' (so called, presumably, because they used to drape washing on the ***** - walls- in the summer?)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And what is Australian Green Lettuce?


LOL. I am SOOO glad you asked that question coz I was just about to...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have a very few people left in my life who have an alternate pronunciation of my given name- I seldom use it myself, because people heard a very different name, instead, one I really objected to!
> 
> How is your middle sister, by the way, was she not rather ill?


She is doing ok , winter months are obviously not good but she gets all her jabs ( flu etc) and so far has managed to stay out of hospital this year , dont know if she has managed to finally stop smoking I dont ask as I made my thoughts on that quite clear when she was first diagnosed and I know nephews and nieces were constantly on at her , Never understand why people free willingly smoke here a lot of people have started with those well im not sure what they are called( just looked it up E cigarettes) but they look just as bad and if people are ordering the stuff that goes in them online they then havent got a clue what exactly is inside of them


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

o


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Around 39 today in the end but only 25 tomorrow. But back up to round 37 by the weekend.
> We have had no rain this month- last time this happened was 1957. 42 days since we had any- but a long way from the record of 69 days.


Much cooler today here also...about 21c. tomorrow also cool then we get your heat again.. Saturday 34c and Sunday 37c. Again.

Now in 6 months time when I am complaining of the cold and begging for Summer please remind me of these days and nights... :sm12: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The temperature- this will be outside- apparently is 20 degrees, but humidity up tom 90%- but no rain in rather a number of days.
> How is little Penelope?


she is a lot better thanks. Serena had her first day of Kindergarten today... she loved it and looked so cute. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I cant seem to quite keep up on here this week... page 87. I will see if I get more chance tomorrow... 

Stay safe and warm to those who are in the terrible cold conditions.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember going to bed with lots of layers, hats and mittens under velvet tufted quilts and still being able to see our breath. We also had to be out in the barn for milking each morning and night so never ever got totally warm before having to go back out again. I really never missed that part of living on a farm.


We never got as cold as you, but still cold enough to have ice on the inside of the windows! Our house only had an electric fire in the living room and a paraffin heater in the hall....nobody wanted to leave to go to the ice cold bathroom! I remember getting dressed under the covers so you didn't emerge from the bed until you were fully clothed! Also carpets were only for downstairs, bedrooms had lino, and boy was it cold on your feet. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes middle sister was the one who came for a visit , youngest sister ran away when she was young , ended up in London and by 18 married a long Maltese man and has lived in Malta ever since , we keep in touch but its not the same as actually seeing her , she still calls me Twiggy my nickname from when I was young which makes me laugh


How long was this Maltese man then?? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She is doing ok , winter months are obviously not good but she gets all her jabs ( flu etc) and so far has managed to stay out of hospital this year , dont know if she has managed to finally stop smoking I dont ask as I made my thoughts on that quite clear when she was first diagnosed and I know nephews and nieces were constantly on at her , Never understand why people free willingly smoke here a lot of people have started with those well im not sure what they are called( just looked it up E cigarettes) but they look just as bad and if people are ordering the stuff that goes in them online they then havent got a clue what exactly is inside of them


I think there's some debate now as to whether e cigarettes are any better than real ones. They seemed to be very fashionable a year or two ago but I don't see so many on the street these days.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Much cooler today here also...about 21c. tomorrow also cool then we get your heat again.. Saturday 34c and Sunday 37c. Again.
> 
> Now in 6 months time when I am complaining of the cold and begging for Summer please remind me of these days and nights... :sm12: :sm19:


We had the coldest night of the year last night. about -5c and we're promised snow overnight tonight. I can remember during our (by our standards) hot summer last year saying to myself "when it's cold in the winter just remember this day"!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> How long was this Maltese man then?? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Lol it should have said young , how can spell check change that to long ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lol it should have said young , how can spell check change that to long ????


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> she is a lot better thanks. Serena had her first day of Kindergarten today... she loved it and looked so cute. :sm11:


Hopefully she will be very happy there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was wee we didn't have a drier, in fact we had never heard of them! I must have been in my teens when self-service launderettes first appeared and they had large tumble driers. At home we had a pulley on the kitchen ceiling - and your clothes always smelt of whatever had been cooking! I got rid of my tumble drier as my utility room gets so warm that things dry overnight on the 'winterdyke' (so called, presumably, because they used to drape washing on the ***** - walls- in the summer?)


I've just remembered that we got a dryer soon after Dad died I think. It was an upright one and we had to hang the clothes on racks inside! Thought it was wonderful. I don't have one currently. Have one that David took to Maryanne's- and he has not installed it after well over 12 months! So currently it can't be used by her or me! Even when have one rarely use it but will occasionally if I get caught out or it is really wet- but normally with just 2 of us I can choose when to wash around the rain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, bless you and (()) back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> she is a lot better thanks. Serena had her first day of Kindergarten today... she loved it and looked so cute. :sm11:


I was thinking she must be getting to that age (Kindergarten over there is the first year of school isn't it? Here is pre-school). Good she loved it- a big help in settling in.
Talking of pre-school E is now in the pre-school group at child-care. Not sure what difference it makes- I think they are just a bit more formal. But she still gets to use the toy phone. My SIL (who I went to China with) works there and she said E was on the phone (sounding just like her mother) saying "Grandma Margaret, G is with you today isn't he?" Must have been last Friday and I guess I should look at heading to bed as it will soon be Friday and I have the little boy again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, wow, Serena started kindergarten! How time flys. So glad she loved it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We never got as cold as you, but still cold enough to have ice on the inside of the windows! Our house only had an electric fire in the living room and a paraffin heater in the hall....nobody wanted to leave to go to the ice cold bathroom! I remember getting dressed under the covers so you didn't emerge from the bed until you were fully clothed! Also carpets were only for downstairs, bedrooms had lino, and boy was it cold on your feet. :sm06: :sm09:


We got dressed under the covers as well. Not sure how much it helped as I'm sure we filled the bed with the cold air as we dressed.
It was cold enough here in our winter with similar heating to yours. Hard to imagine how people managed. But then I was thinking last week how hard it must have been to manage here in the not so distant past with no air-conditioners in summer. Our last place was the first place we had air-conditioning in (and it didn't work well) so really appreciate it this year with good air conditioning. Sure glad we weren't in our old place with the heat we have had.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think there's some debate now as to whether e cigarettes are any better than real ones. They seemed to be very fashionable a year or two ago but I don't see so many on the street these days.


Plenty of Vape shops around but as not many people smoke out now as so many restrictions they aren't seen much. And yes indications are at that they aren't any better. Hopefully they at least stop second hand smoke issues.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She could go home (1/2 hour drive) but won't leave her mom.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope you get feeling better
> 
> Poor Marianne, too bad she couldn't go home & get some sleep while her mom is in hospital. Is it quite far from her home?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only 1/2 " to go before I turn the heel on the sock so off to finish eating dinner and knit some. Oh, baked the meatballs and they were yummy. Also made black rice (never had seen it before so had bought some) and it tasted yummy too; dinner was meatballs, rice & gravy with green beans. TTYL!


That sounds great! I've had black rice on occasion and like it, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now I am going.. SHould just make it into bed by Friday at 1151pm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those do look good.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this recipe tonight. I think I will try to buy what I need to make them when I go out tomorrow
> 
> https://www.artandthekitchen.com/fuel-to-go-muffins/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha!! Right? That's why I didn't respond at first, I couldn't think why anyone would want another woman who had to many clothes living with them, the one living with me doesn't have that many, but don't want her. :sm23:


And sometimes the fella can be the clothes horse...not naming any names here, but...heh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have dentist appointment in 1/2 hr so going to brush teeth again and head out. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this recipe tonight. I think I will try to buy what I need to make them when I go out tomorrow
> 
> https://www.artandthekitchen.com/fuel-to-go-muffins/


Wow, they do have a lot of stuff in them! I have most of the ingredients--might be worth a try for a good breakfast.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So qualified good news!
> Hard chairs are about impossible really to relax in! Let alone the noises of strange quarters!


Glad they didn't find anything serious. When Bub was in the hospital overnight--the room had a bench seat (padded) that folded flat that I could sleep on, but the problem was the nurses came in every hour and flipped the lights on. I know they have to, but I don't do well with interrupted sleep.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> really - it's a mouse - what's the big deal here. it is not alive. call it what it is. rant over. --- sam


Somewhere I saw a pattern to make a computer mouse cover that looks like a mouse with ears and tail. Maybe Kaye-Jo needs one of these covers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We never got as cold as you, but still cold enough to have ice on the inside of the windows! Our house only had an electric fire in the living room and a paraffin heater in the hall....nobody wanted to leave to go to the ice cold bathroom! I remember getting dressed under the covers so you didn't emerge from the bed until you were fully clothed! Also carpets were only for downstairs, bedrooms had lino, and boy was it cold on your feet. :sm06: :sm09:


We had wood floors when I was a kid, and a coal furnace in the basement (the fire would die down overnight), so rolling out and hitting the cold floor with our feet certainly woke us up. I can remember sleeping in a hat under loads of blankets and waking up with frost on the insides of the windows too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Plenty of Vape shops around but as not many people smoke out now as so many restrictions they aren't seen much. And yes indications are at that they aren't any better. Hopefully they at least stop second hand smoke issues.


Unfortunately, while it does stop the second hand cigarette smoke, children and adults around vaping still get the vapors and it is the same as if they were smoking the vaped nicotine so no better for them health wise. Nicotine is still a very dangerous, addictive chemical. 
Laughing about your "clothes horses". We had one but it was called a foldable clothes rack. But even in the winter we hung the clothes on a long 3 sided clothes line. They all got frozen stiff. One thing about freezing clothes, it seems to whiten the whites.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Unfortunately, while it does stop the second hand cigarette smoke, children and adults around vaping still get the vapors and it is the same as if they were smoking the vaped nicotine so no better for them health wise. Nicotine is still a very dangerous, addictive chemical.
> Laughing about your "clothes horses". We had one but it was called a foldable clothes rack. But even in the winter we hung the clothes on a long 3 sided clothes line. They all got frozen stiff. One thing about freezing clothes, it seems to whiten the whites.


And we could tell when they were dry because they got flexible again! :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David has insulated coveralls that he keeps in the semi, he's used those also when the truck has gelled up last year and it was really cold. :sm24:


How is he doing this week? We got an alert last night to reduce the temperature in our homes and businesses to below 65*F due to a fire at a natural gas place on the east side of the state. Nothing like -17*F with a windchill of -41*F and having to reduce the heat in the homes. I hope things get better soon. My car won't start so I am home again today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Plenty of Vape shops around but as not many people smoke out now as so many restrictions they aren't seen much. And yes indications are at that they aren't any better. Hopefully they at least stop second hand smoke issues.


Here people are using them anywhere as government has not made it clear that they cannot be used in no smoking areas . Smoking has been banned everywhere and I think they should be included to , bus services and shops have put up signs , shops that sell ciggarettes cannot even display them here they are behind doors but the e cigarettes are on full display and shopping centres have pop up shops down the aisles selling them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We had wood floors when I was a kid, and a coal furnace in the basement (the fire would die down overnight), so rolling out and hitting the cold floor with our feet certainly woke us up. I can remember sleeping in a hat under loads of blankets and waking up with frost on the insides of the windows too.


Wooden floors for me too but I must have been lucky as we had central heating


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Unfortunately, while it does stop the second hand cigarette smoke, children and adults around vaping still get the vapors and it is the same as if they were smoking the vaped nicotine so no better for them health wise. Nicotine is still a very dangerous, addictive chemical.
> Laughing about your "clothes horses". We had one but it was called a foldable clothes rack. But even in the winter we hung the clothes on a long 3 sided clothes line. They all got frozen stiff. One thing about freezing clothes, it seems to whiten the whites.


Mine are outside now getting frozen no doubt as its still -5 here , I still put all my bedding (duvet and pillows) out one the line when its freezing as thats what they did in sweden , used to be you could see bedding struck out of the bedroom windows in the middle of winter when I was Kid supposedly to kill off any germs , not sure if this is just a tall story or not but it sure freshens up the bedding


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

After I went to the Dr yesterday and he manipulated my hip and legs, The pain got worse. No Care Giver either, so may have done more, than I should have. I Sat in recliner after coming home. Got in bed by 11:00and awake by 12:30 with horrible,painful spasms again. I couldn't move or turn or anything just not move and try to breathe through them. It was a horrible no good sleepless night racked with spasms. Enough of that conversation. . . I am now sitting in the recliner with my legs out straight and things are calming down. 
Today is also the day our son is going to talk to his spouse about leaving and then leave. So I have a lot of things on my mind to think about and pray about.
Prayers appreciated from anyone who cares to. 
The house is looking better and better as the Aide organizes and I go through things. The silly things we keep..... I found and threw into recycling all the 2014 seed catalogs. I have no idea why I have been saving them, but, I have. No More. . . today is the day to let go of "stuff". . . The sun is shining and the sky is blue. Temp is 5 above,which is better than 5 below. TTYAL I'm going to try to get dressed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought the same but have 3 people on that list now. They are the ones that make me very careful about any commi make out in the forum. Sad to think you could get a tongue lashing for saying something is funny????


Swedenme said:


> I never thought i would use the ignore button but I got so fed up of people who were being nasty to each other in the attic then posting there problems or arguments in main or general chitchat that I now have a whole list of people on my ignore list and my kp has become a lot more pleasant again ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was also in my teens before we had a dryer. It's sort of a must here in winter. My DH wouldn't put up a clothesline when we built this house so I use it Year round . I just hand up some sweater, etc that would shrink in the dryer. I had a Spin washer , a washer tube with a spin dryer on the side until we moved here, then I had an automatic washer. I thought I was in heaven????????


KateB said:


> When I was wee we didn't have a drier, in fact we had never heard of them! I must have been in my teens when self-service launderettes first appeared and they had large tumble driers. At home we had a pulley on the kitchen ceiling - and your clothes always smelt of whatever had been cooking! I got rid of my tumble drier as my utility room gets so warm that things dry overnight on the 'winterdyke' (so called, presumably, because they used to drape washing on the ***** - walls- in the summer?)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oldest son & DIL both smoke, & are smart enough to know the dangers but I've given up . DH smoked when we were first married but got very sick when oldest was a tiny baby, he quit & hasn't looked back. Thanks God because I can hardly stand the smell of it on clothes never mind if it was in my house or vehicle. No one smokes in my house.
I hope your sister continues to do OK.
People are using those E cigarettes here too but I've read there are worries of ncreased mouth cancer from them.


Swedenme said:


> She is doing ok , winter months are obviously not good but she gets all her jabs ( flu etc) and so far has managed to stay out of hospital this year , dont know if she has managed to finally stop smoking I dont ask as I made my thoughts on that quite clear when she was first diagnosed and I know nephews and nieces were constantly on at her , Never understand why people free willingly smoke here a lot of people have started with those well im not sure what they are called( just looked it up E cigarettes) but they look just as bad and if people are ordering the stuff that goes in them online they then havent got a clue what exactly is inside of them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

How can that be, she's was just a baby???????????? I hope she has fun.


sugarsugar said:


> she is a lot better thanks. Serena had her first day of Kindergarten today... she loved it and looked so cute. :sm11:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I grew up in a two family dwelling on 2nd & 3rd floor. we had an oil burner end heater in the L.R. and an oil burner in the end on the kitchen sto ve. 3 bedrooms on 3rd floor for kids, with no heat. When a great uncle died, parents inherited his belongings which included a wringer washing machine. The clothes were then hung on a pulley line while hanging out the 2nd storey window. We had a claw foot deep soaking bathtub, and a gravity flow toilet, It had a water box way up high on the wall with a pull chain flush. The chain was always breaking. Neighbors had metal lined box as a tub. The new electric wiring went threw old city gas pipes that used to light the houses. Most every house on the street looked the same as most were built in the 1800's. Ours was 2 lots,1 house. So all the neighbors played in our yard. I need a nap alredy just after 10, I dozed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you are feeling well now too! 


pacer said:


> How is he doing this week? We got an alert last night to reduce the temperature in our homes and businesses to below 65*F due to a fire at a natural gas place on the east side of the state. Nothing like -17*F with a windchill of -41*F and having to reduce the heat in the homes. I hope things get better soon. My car won't start so I am home again today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just finished reading th Lord John ones, I borrowed them from the library
> Th y were OK but not as good as the Outlander ones IMO


I agree. I read two of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> You can go to Diana Gabaldon website to see what she is currently doing which is very interesting reading. I have read some of the extra books but find they detract from main story somewhat. I haven't bought any extras but can borrow them from our library. At your advice I am engrossed in Iris Johanson books from library. They are a great action packed read, thank you.


Other than the Lord John books, I haven't looked at any others. I'm glad you're enjoying Johanson's books. Another author I like is Daniel Silva.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> The ones on KP are generally a cartoon type or photo caricature putdown of political figures, or nasty cartoon pictures aimed at individual KP'ers.


Speaking of the one who posts the most on the attic, I see that she is now saying she is a scientist. Wow, what a cv she has.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> After I went to the Dr yesterday and he manipulated my hip and legs, The pain got worse. No Care Giver either, so may have done more, than I should have. I Sat in recliner after coming home. Got in bed by 11:00and awake by 12:30 with horrible,painful spasms again. I couldn't move or turn or anything just not move and try to breathe through them. It was a horrible no good sleepless night racked with spasms. Enough of that conversation. . . I am now sitting in the recliner with my legs out straight and things are calming down.
> Today is also the day our son is going to talk to his spouse about leaving and then leave. So I have a lot of things on my mind to think about and pray about.
> Prayers appreciated from anyone who cares to.
> The house is looking better and better as the Aide organizes and I go through things. The silly things we keep..... I found and threw into recycling all the 2014 seed catalogs. I have no idea why I have been saving them, but, I have. No More. . . today is the day to let go of "stuff". . . The sun is shining and the sky is blue. Temp is 5 above,which is better than 5 below. TTYAL I'm going to try to get dressed.


I am so sorry that you are having such rough time. Hasn't the doctor been able to give you something to stop the spasms? Of course, sending prayers your way.

After I posted, I realized that was a stupid question. I'm sure he would have given you something.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He must talk as well :sm02:


Lol True.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My friend is recording those for me, I was really amazed at how well he acted the part of Maigret. The ones on YouTube are the original, so different actors, all very good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember going to bed with lots of layers, hats and mittens under velvet tufted quilts and still being able to see our breath. We also had to be out in the barn for milking each morning and night so never ever got totally warm before having to go back out again. I really never missed that part of living on a farm.


And you get really good at dressing and undressing, under the blankets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> After what I've seen on our television I'm surprised there's any traffic still moving in that area. Would David's company ever tell him to pull off the road and wait for a weather improvement?


Yes, if it was unsafe for him to drive, they'd have him park, but unless the roads are horrid or he's running a really light load, he's actually better off running, as if he parks and it gets too cold, his fuel can gel up and then he doesn't have heat or anything. Fully loaded, he has pretty good traction, and the wind can't really blow him over as he's 80,000 pounds fully loaded. 
That's why he gets so upset when people pull out in front of him slow down or don't speed up, he can't stop on a dime, or even 50c piece. DOT(dept of transportation) will also close the highways, to semi's if the winds are too high, and to all traffic if the roads are that dangerous, then he doesn't have a choice but to park until they are reopened anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is doing ok , winter months are obviously not good but she gets all her jabs ( flu etc) and so far has managed to stay out of hospital this year , dont know if she has managed to finally stop smoking I dont ask as I made my thoughts on that quite clear when she was first diagnosed and I know nephews and nieces were constantly on at her , Never understand why people free willingly smoke here a lot of people have started with those well im not sure what they are called( just looked it up E cigarettes) but they look just as bad and if people are ordering the stuff that goes in them online they then havent got a clue what exactly is inside of them


They're actually worse, the e-cigarettes are much higher in nicotine. Some countries have outlawed them, we need to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> she is a lot better thanks. Serena had her first day of Kindergarten today... she loved it and looked so cute. :sm11:


Great that P is doing so much better. How on earth did Serena get so old, seems like just yesterday her mom was soo sick with the carrying of her, goodness time flies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol it should have said young , how can spell check change that to long ????


 :sm23: It's amazing what spell check can do, I've seen some doozies.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is warming up outside. It is only -10*F currently with a windchill of -28*F. Hoping it continues to improve and my car will start today. I woke up to -17*F. I slept in and feel better than I have the past few days. Keeping out of the cold air is probably helping my body as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was thinking she must be getting to that age (Kindergarten over there is the first year of school isn't it? Here is pre-school). Good she loved it- a big help in settling in.
> Talking of pre-school E is now in the pre-school group at child-care. Not sure what difference it makes- I think they are just a bit more formal. But she still gets to use the toy phone. My SIL (who I went to China with) works there and she said E was on the phone (sounding just like her mother) saying "Grandma Margaret, G is with you today isn't he?" Must have been last Friday and I guess I should look at heading to bed as it will soon be Friday and I have the little boy again.


Lol! She loves her Grandma Margaret! Hopefully G will be in better humor today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And sometimes the fella can be the clothes horse...not naming any names here, but...heh.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we could tell when they were dry because they got flexible again! :sm09:


 :sm04: Been there done that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> How is he doing this week? We got an alert last night to reduce the temperature in our homes and businesses to below 65*F due to a fire at a natural gas place on the east side of the state. Nothing like -17*F with a windchill of -41*F and having to reduce the heat in the homes. I hope things get better soon. My car won't start so I am home again today.


So far, so good. Yuck, I hope that the temps come up soon so it's not so bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> After I went to the Dr yesterday and he manipulated my hip and legs, The pain got worse. No Care Giver either, so may have done more, than I should have. I Sat in recliner after coming home. Got in bed by 11:00and awake by 12:30 with horrible,painful spasms again. I couldn't move or turn or anything just not move and try to breathe through them. It was a horrible no good sleepless night racked with spasms. Enough of that conversation. . . I am now sitting in the recliner with my legs out straight and things are calming down.
> Today is also the day our son is going to talk to his spouse about leaving and then leave. So I have a lot of things on my mind to think about and pray about.
> Prayers appreciated from anyone who cares to.
> The house is looking better and better as the Aide organizes and I go through things. The silly things we keep..... I found and threw into recycling all the 2014 seed catalogs. I have no idea why I have been saving them, but, I have. No More. . . today is the day to let go of "stuff". . . The sun is shining and the sky is blue. Temp is 5 above,which is better than 5 below. TTYAL I'm going to try to get dressed.


I sure hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is warming up outside. It is only -10*F currently with a windchill of -28*F. Hoping it continues to improve and my car will start today. I woke up to -17*F. I slept in and feel better than I have the past few days. Keeping out of the cold air is probably helping my body as well.


Great that the temps are coming up, I hope that car starts again soon, but best that you are feeling better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if it was unsafe for him to drive, they'd have him park, but unless the roads are horrid or he's running a really light load, he's actually better off running, as if he parks and it gets too cold, his fuel can gel up and then he doesn't have heat or anything. Fully loaded, he has pretty good traction, and the wind can't really blow him over as he's 80,000 pounds fully loaded.
> That's why he gets so upset when people pull out in front of him slow down or don't speed up, he can't stop on a dime, or even 50c piece. DOT(dept of transportation) will also close the highways, to semi's if the winds are too high, and to all traffic if the roads are that dangerous, then he doesn't have a choice but to park until they are reopened anyway.


 :sm24: All sounds very sensible.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is warming up outside. It is only -10*F currently with a windchill of -28*F. Hoping it continues to improve and my car will start today. I woke up to -17*F. I slept in and feel better than I have the past few days. Keeping out of the cold air is probably helping my body as well.


I'm glad it's warming up!! I'm sure the enforced rest is doing you good. Enjoy the extra sleep while you can.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Other than the Lord John books, I haven't looked at any others. I'm glad you're enjoying Johanson's books. Another author I like is Daniel Silva.


I love Daniel Silva, I recently bought his latest one but haven't read it yet. My other favourite authors are'
Wilbur Smith, Tom Clancy, The Jack Reacher books. Sometimes I will read lighter ones, but prefer the action/crime types. 
Another author who has written a series similar to Outlander is Sarah Donati. She has a good series of pioneer American ones.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Speaking of the one who posts the most on the attic, I see that she is now saying she is a scientist. Wow, what a cv she has.


Lol a legend in her own mind. Sad really.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is warming up outside. It is only -10*F currently with a windchill of -28*F. Hoping it continues to improve and my car will start today. I woke up to -17*F. I slept in and feel better than I have the past few days. Keeping out of the cold air is probably helping my body as well.


Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Mary , fingers crossed the car starts


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love Daniel Silva, I recently bought his latest one but haven't read it yet. My other favourite authors are'
> Wilbur Smith, Tom Clancy, The Jack Reacher books. Sometimes I will read lighter ones, but prefer the action/crime types.
> Another author who has written a series similar to Outlander is Sarah Donati. She has a good series of pioneer American ones.


I read those authors as well except for Sarah Donati. I'm not familiar with her. I'll check her out the next time I go to the library. Another that I have been reading lately is Dean Koontz, Jane Hawk novels. This is action. So far there are 4 books in the series with a 5th coming out in May. It's been fascinating. The lst book is called The Silent Corner. There is a preview of the next book at the end. I think you would like these.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I read those authors as well except for Sarah Donati. I'm not familiar with her. I'll check her out the next time I go to the library. Another that I have been reading lately is Dean Koontz, Jane Hawk novels. This is action. So far there are 4 books in the series with a 5th coming out in May. It's been fascinating. The lst book is called The Silent Corner. There is a preview of the next book at the end. I think you would like these.


The Sarah Donati ones are a good read, about a white woman and the Mohawk people. The first one is called Into The Wilderness. 
I have seen Dean Koontz ones in library but never read any. This is great thank you so much.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this recipe tonight. I think I will try to buy what I need to make them when I go out tomorrow
> 
> https://www.artandthekitchen.com/fuel-to-go-muffins/


I copied the recipe, but doubt if I ever make it! So many ingredients! It does sound healthy, and I guess when you get the ingredients, you could make multiple batches. Do you think they would freeze well?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Speaking of the one who posts the most on the attic, I see that she is now saying she is a scientist. Wow, what a cv she has.


One of the recent posts suggested these malevolent posters may be suffering from a mental illness like Borderline Personality disorder. This is a DSM diagnosis where one of the symptoms is loneliness where the need for attention is evidenced by creating chaos. With the large number of visitors to the KP site ( I think the last I read was over 400,000,) it would not surprise me to learn there are those with mental illness. In this case, ignoring them would probably be one way to defeat their purpose.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Sarah Donati ones are a good read, about a white woman and the Mohawk people. The first one is called Into The Wilderness.
> I have seen Dean Koontz ones in library but never read any. This is great thank you so much.


You're welcome.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I am so sorry that you are having such rough time. Hasn't the doctor been able to give you something to stop the spasms? Of course, sending prayers your way.
> 
> After I posted, I realized that was a stupid question. I'm sure he would have given you something.


He didn't just said go for operation and come back in 2 months. I am still on a very small dose of muscle relaxers. He thinks part of it may be my Gait as The hip hurts so much I've started walking funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> One of the recent posts suggested these malevolent posters may be suffering from a mental illness like Borderline Personality disorder. This is a DSM diagnosis where one of the symptoms is loneliness where the need for attention is evidenced by creating chaos. With the large number of visitors to the KP site ( I think the last I read was over 400,000,) it would not surprise me to learn there are those with mental illness. In this case, ignoring them would probably be one way to defeat their purpose.


I think you're right except that not everyone will ignore them, which fuels the fire. It is very sad.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I love Daniel Silva, I recently bought his latest one but haven't read it yet. My other favourite authors are'
> Wilbur Smith, Tom Clancy, The Jack Reacher books. Sometimes I will read lighter ones, but prefer the action/crime types.
> Another author who has written a series similar to Outlander is Sarah Donati. She has a good series of pioneer American ones.


I love Wilbur Smith books too. Have you read his latest, an autobiography telling all the things in his life that have influenced his books? It's called On Tiger Rock.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love Wilbur Smith books too. Have you read his latest, an autobiography telling all the things in his life that have influenced his books? It's called On Tiger Rock.


Ooh that sounds good, must have a look for it thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> He didn't just said go for operation and come back in 2 months. I am still on a very small dose of muscle relaxers. He thinks part of it may be my Gait as The hip hurts so much I've started walking funny.


I'm sure your gait does affect the whole body. And if it's painful walking, then you are trying to compensate by not putting much weight on the sore hip. I hope the relaxers kick in and give you some freedom from the pain.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if it was unsafe for him to drive, they'd have him park, but unless the roads are horrid or he's running a really light load, he's actually better off running, as if he parks and it gets too cold, his fuel can gel up and then he doesn't have heat or anything. Fully loaded, he has pretty good traction, and the wind can't really blow him over as he's 80,000 pounds fully loaded.
> That's why he gets so upset when people pull out in front of him slow down or don't speed up, he can't stop on a dime, or even 50c piece. DOT(dept of transportation) will also close the highways, to semi's if the winds are too high, and to all traffic if the roads are that dangerous, then he doesn't have a choice but to park until they are reopened anyway.


Where we lived in VT, State Police would close the Mountain sometimes to anyone except those with chains. So, you always carried chains throughout the winter if you wanted to get home. It was about an hour over the mountain in good weather with several truck ramps on both sides of the road. A truck ramp is like a driveway going up hill of crushed rocks. I have never seen anyone there but, have seen deep wheel marks in the stones. Every year a few go over the side as their load is not secured properly and they take a curve too wide.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where we lived in VT, State Police would close the Mountain sometimes to anyone except those with chains. So, you always carried chains throughout the winter if you wanted to get home. It was about an hour over the mountain in good weather with several truck ramps on both sides of the road. A truck ramp is like a driveway going up hill of crushed rocks. I have never seen anyone there but, have seen deep wheel marks in the stones. Every year a few go over the side as their load is not secured properly and they take a curve too wide.


I saw those ramps when we travelled in VT.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> After I went to the Dr yesterday and he manipulated my hip and legs, The pain got worse. No Care Giver either, so may have done more, than I should have. I Sat in recliner after coming home. Got in bed by 11:00and awake by 12:30 with horrible,painful spasms again. I couldn't move or turn or anything just not move and try to breathe through them. It was a horrible no good sleepless night racked with spasms. Enough of that conversation. . . I am now sitting in the recliner with my legs out straight and things are calming down.
> Today is also the day our son is going to talk to his spouse about leaving and then leave. So I have a lot of things on my mind to think about and pray about.
> Prayers appreciated from anyone who cares to.
> The house is looking better and better as the Aide organizes and I go through things. The silly things we keep..... I found and threw into recycling all the 2014 seed catalogs. I have no idea why I have been saving them, but, I have. No More. . . today is the day to let go of "stuff". . . The sun is shining and the sky is blue. Temp is 5 above,which is better than 5 below. TTYAL I'm going to try to get dressed.


 You are certainly going through a lot at the moment. I hope as the day has progressed that you're feeling a little better. Yes it is amazing what we seem to hold onto but good that you're getting it sorted and recycled. 
????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I( have a group to go to this evening, called Modern Quilters. Our Challenge for tonight was a quilted bag from a certain book or elsewhere. I made 2 rice bags today. One for myself and one for my caregiver who has endometriosis and lots of pain. Think I'll make one more for DIL as she will need something warm to snuggle shortly. I have several other bags cut out but need to be finished. I will try those and see if I can finish one. Otherwise I'll have one for the next bag "sew and tell". Opposite months we are making blocks for each other.I have my February Block figured out and partially done. I am trying to get ahead of myself so to take time off for surgery, etc. 
I mentioned respite to my husband and he got upset saying"you just want to kick me out too. You want to get rid of me" I tried to assure him not. I have 2 weeks to talk him into it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo....can't wait to see the socks out of your own spun yarn! How exciting! I'm sure it is frustrating thata your DH keeps asking for help with his iphone but what a compliment in a way that he thinks you know so much about it. Hey....don't we women know the most??? No offence Sam!


I tried the sock on last night and it was too big so I didn't just frog, I ripped the whole darn thing and started again with fewer stitches. We shall see how it goes this time around. I know I should take it as a compliment (regarding the phone) but it irks me to no end that he won't even research any of it, like I had to, just easier to ask someone else. Since I'm the only other someone around, I'm the lucky one hehehe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> One of the recent posts suggested these malevolent posters may be suffering from a mental illness like Borderline Personality disorder. This is a DSM diagnosis where one of the symptoms is loneliness where the need for attention is evidenced by creating chaos. With the large number of visitors to the KP site ( I think the last I read was over 400,000,) it would not surprise me to learn there are those with mental illness. In this case, ignoring them would probably be one way to defeat their purpose.


I totally agree with you , makes you wonder why people do insist on replying


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you are getting yo-yo temperatures like us, it was -40 to freezing rain in 24 hours then back to -35. Good grief!
> I hope your son doesn't get sick from being chilled.


It's a little better today; high of -2F. DS had to run the route again yesterday and probably today to try to catch up with the businesses that were closed yesterday. He sounded sooooo tired. He always does more than is necessary, in hopes of moving up in the company, but I don't know how much longer he can keep up this pace. Spring can't come soon enough, as far as I'm concerned (for him).


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastitch, looking forward to seeing your handspun wool sock.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and i had our walk, went to library & did circuit x2 at gym. I have knitting this afternoon. Both socks are now done to kitchner stitch! Wont do that at knitting as i need to concentrate.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where we lived in VT, State Police would close the Mountain sometimes to anyone except those with chains. So, you always carried chains throughout the winter if you wanted to get home. It was about an hour over the mountain in good weather with several truck ramps on both sides of the road. A truck ramp is like a driveway going up hill of crushed rocks. I have never seen anyone there but, have seen deep wheel marks in the stones. Every year a few go over the side as their load is not secured properly and they take a curve too wide.


We have these emergency off ramps here as well, with big signs, "runaway truck lane next 50 feet" etc. Glad for them as they are so set up that the truck can come to a halt and it is a gentle off, then uphill so the truck stops without tipping over into the ravines.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where we lived in VT, State Police would close the Mountain sometimes to anyone except those with chains. So, you always carried chains throughout the winter if you wanted to get home. It was about an hour over the mountain in good weather with several truck ramps on both sides of the road. A truck ramp is like a driveway going up hill of crushed rocks. I have never seen anyone there but, have seen deep wheel marks in the stones. Every year a few go over the side as their load is not secured properly and they take a curve too wide.


They close the ranges here too, and to go through the Rockies you MUST have chains, they'll pull you in and shut you down until you get some, if you get caught without. We have those huge truck ramps too, the biggest one I've seen is going down to enter the Eisenhower Tunnel, but there is a good one going through the Big Horn Mountains and out by Laramie too.

And then there's this. http://kgab.com/scary-wyoming-runaway-truck-ramps-videos/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and i had our walk, went to library & did circuit x2 at gym. I have knitting this afternoon. Both socks are now done to kitchner stitch! Wont do that at knitting as i need to concentrate.


We're taking today off from the gym, I'll do my yoga later. I think, since I'm caught up here, I'll knit away the afternoon and evening.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I would get dizzy driving on those roads!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

When I 1st saw the runaway truck signs and ramps, I wanted to turn right around and not go to work in VT. They were scary to me to think that there might be runaway trucks and that I might be in their path as they picked up momentum going down hill. Glad I never experienced one, as we ended up moving and staying there 35 years. I had never seen anything like that before and Maine is pretty hilly in some places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is doing ok , winter months are obviously not good but she gets all her jabs ( flu etc) and so far has managed to stay out of hospital this year , dont know if she has managed to finally stop smoking I dont ask as I made my thoughts on that quite clear when she was first diagnosed and I know nephews and nieces were constantly on at her , Never understand why people free willingly smoke here a lot of people have started with those well im not sure what they are called( just looked it up E cigarettes) but they look just as bad and if people are ordering the stuff that goes in them online they then havent got a clue what exactly is inside of them


There has been a lot said, here, about the dangers of e-cigarettes, and vaping- I think it's just replacing one addiction with another.
The Government keeps putting up the tax on cigarettes- they are about $25 for twenty, now- but that would be a very cheap tobacco. Not sure at all about the wisdom of keeping increasing the cost- when I was studying Psychology, negative conditioning produces very weird behaviours- well documented by now.
We have had an awful lot of robberies, often quite violent, in the small local dairies (corner shops) where people are aiming just for the cigarettes.
As Gwen quotes in her signature, to say nothing is often the best policy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Much cooler today here also...about 21c. tomorrow also cool then we get your heat again.. Saturday 34c and Sunday 37c. Again.
> 
> Now in 6 months time when I am complaining of the cold and begging for Summer please remind me of these days and nights... :sm12: :sm19:


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: :sm26: May keep you to that, Cathy!!!!!

It is cooling a little here- today's maximum maybe only 26 degrees Celsius.

Was quite pleasant when I was walking Ringo- schools seem to be starting back, certainly the children are turning up again at the local Barnardoes- as the Pre-School is known.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> she is a lot better thanks. Serena had her first day of Kindergarten today... she loved it and looked so cute. :sm11:


Great that Penelope is getting better :sm24:

Does Serena wear a uniform for Kindergarten?

It does not seem so long since you were so anxious about DD's first pregnancy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol it should have said young , how can spell check change that to long ????


Spell check is totally unfathomable!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much Lynette - i will watch it when i get caught up here. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Here you are Sam, Series 1 episode 1.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad they didn't find anything serious. When Bub was in the hospital overnight--the room had a bench seat (padded) that folded flat that I could sleep on, but the problem was the nurses came in every hour and flipped the lights on. I know they have to, but I don't do well with interrupted sleep.


I do recall an incident from early days in Christchurch- started with a knock on the front door- the kids were away on access with their dad- opened it and it was the Police- a second or two of absolute panic as they asked 'are you the mother of Mwyffanwy Sawtell?', but it was that she was in hospital with a concussion and asking for me. (she was seven)
Christopher's Christmas gift to the two of them was bicycles- and typically Mwyffanwy she had ridden hers full speed into a telegraph pole, and knocked herself out- was in hospital overnight.
She had to be checked every hour for pupil dilation (I think) there was only a chair by the bed- don't think I got any real sleep at all.
The following morning Christopher turned up with Bronwen who would have been only four, she was crying to be allowed to stay with me and Miffy, but he dragged her away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Somewhere I saw a pattern to make a computer mouse cover that looks like a mouse with ears and tail. Maybe Kaye-Jo needs one of these covers.


Poor Kaye Jo would be having fits- Mice give her the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You will never guess what I'm knitting again although from that sentence I think you will ????. I finally finished the hat for the knitting group lady so decided I should finally give in and knit one for husband who proceeded to put it on and turn the edges right up like what an old fisherman would do I rolled my eyes and kept my mouth zipped , thought finally I can get back go my socks and blanket , opened up kp and there was a message from a lovely kper who had bought some of the hats one of the grandsons hat had gone missing at school , this one I willingly said yes to , and its going fairly quick I'm about halfway there so should still get my valentine socks finished and the blanket is a longterm project so no rush although I do need to get back to making some baby items to sell as I want to go and donate some money on valentines day , so best get those needles moving


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo enjoy your knitting. I am doing one pose at a time yoga, i.e. stand up touch your toes, wait for tea to boil do chair and warrior pose etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo enjoy your knitting. I am doing one pose at a time yoga, i.e. stand up touch your toes, wait for tea to boil do chair and warrior pose etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember piles of comforters on the bed and if it was really cold mother would iron our sheets before we got in bed. the furnace fire would always go out during the night and poor dad - who hated being cold - would go down in the cellar and fire up the furnace early in the morning. you could hear the radiators pop and crackle as the boiler heated up. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I remember going to bed with lots of layers, hats and mittens under velvet tufted quilts and still being able to see our breath. We also had to be out in the barn for milking each morning and night so never ever got totally warm before having to go back out again. I really never missed that part of living on a farm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here people are using them anywhere as government has not made it clear that they cannot be used in no smoking areas . Smoking has been banned everywhere and I think they should be included to , bus services and shops have put up signs , shops that sell ciggarettes cannot even display them here they are behind doors but the e cigarettes are on full display and shopping centres have pop up shops down the aisles selling them


I have never noticed e-cigarettes nor vapers (if they exist?), but all cigarettes have to be kept in solid, locked cabinets, and all now are in plain packaging, with just various Health warnings on the packets. You pay for the cigarettes, and the till operator goes to the locked cabinet to fetch the packet. (at least that is how it's done in the local supermarket) I hardly ever go into a dairy, so I'm not sure how the transaction is played out, there!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I would get dizzy driving on those roads!


 :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about ignoring them.


machriste said:


> One of the recent posts suggested these malevolent posters may be suffering from a mental illness like Borderline Personality disorder. This is a DSM diagnosis where one of the symptoms is loneliness where the need for attention is evidenced by creating chaos. With the large number of visitors to the KP site ( I think the last I read was over 400,000,) it would not surprise me to learn there are those with mental illness. In this case, ignoring them would probably be one way to defeat their purpose.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you might enjoy Dean Koontz also. I read several of his.


Fan said:


> Ooh that sounds good, must have a look for it thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't think she was that old. how time flies. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> she is a lot better thanks. Serena had her first day of Kindergarten today... she loved it and looked so cute. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do recall an incident from early days in Christchurch- started with a knock on the front door- the kids were away on access with their dad- opened it and it was the Police- a second or two of absolute panic as they asked 'are you the mother of Mwyffanwy Sawtell?', but it was that she was in hospital with a concussion and asking for me. (she was seven)
> Christopher's Christmas gift to the two of them was bicycles- and typically Mwyffanwy she had ridden hers full speed into a telegraph pole, and knocked herself out- was in hospital overnight.
> She had to be checked every hour for pupil dilation (I think) there was only a chair by the bed- don't think I got any real sleep at all.
> The following morning Christopher turned up with Bronwen who would have been only four, she was crying to be allowed to stay with me and Miffy, but he dragged her away.


That must have been a shock for you Julie , , I was a similar age when I went into the back of a van , was out for the count , woke up on the couch in the living room with the biggest fat lip Ive ever had and a busting headache , hadnt a clue how I got there was told a neighbour had carried me home


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do so understand getting irked....sounds like he and my DH must be kindred spirits! But I also relate because I myself learn better by seeing & doing than by reading about it; kind of a catch 22 wouldn't you say? I imagine that if I outlive my DH his asking me will be one thing I will miss and the same for you too. Sorry you had to start over on your sock; I just messed up the heel last night but back up to where I was now.


gottastch said:


> I tried the sock on last night and it was too big so I didn't just frog, I ripped the whole darn thing and started again with fewer stitches. We shall see how it goes this time around. I know I should take it as a compliment (regarding the phone) but it irks me to no end that he won't even research any of it, like I had to, just easier to ask someone else. Since I'm the only other someone around, I'm the lucky one hehehe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same things here in the mountains.


flyty1n said:


> We have these emergency off ramps here as well, with big signs, "runaway truck lane next 50 feet" etc. Glad for them as they are so set up that the truck can come to a halt and it is a gentle off, then uphill so the truck stops without tipping over into the ravines.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Kaye Jo would be having fits- Mice give her the heebie jeebies.


Big time! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was also in my teens before we had a dryer. It's sort of a must here in winter. My DH wouldn't put up a clothesline when we built this house so I use it Year round . I just hand up some sweater, etc that would shrink in the dryer. I had a Spin washer , a washer tube with a spin dryer on the side until we moved here, then I had an automatic washer. I thought I was in heaven????????


It was a very important day in my life, when I was able to save up for a Hoovermatic- twin tub- with those very narrow spinners to the side of the wash tub- rather than having to use the wringer machine supplied by the Landlord, in the house we rented in Burke St in Christchurch. Did not have a proper Automatic until quite a few years later, when I discovered Hire Purchase.
Once we had that, the girls started doing their own washing- suited me fine!
The clothes line was under the veranda roof, which worked exceptionally well, for years, but then the whole structure rotted- this was as I was moving out, so it was no longer my problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will never guess what I'm knitting again although from that sentence I think you will ????. I finally finished the hat for the knitting group lady so decided I should finally give in and knit one for husband who proceeded to put it on and turn the edges right up like what an old fisherman would do I rolled my eyes and kept my mouth zipped , thought finally I can get back go my socks and blanket , opened up kp and there was a message from a lovely kper who had bought some of the hats one of the grandsons hat had gone missing at school , this one I willingly said yes to , and its going fairly quick I'm about halfway there so should still get my valentine socks finished and the blanket is a longterm project so no rush although I do need to get back to making some baby items to sell as I want to go and donate some money on valentines day , so best get those needles moving


Well, those Star Wars hats are a hot commodity, you may want to knit his name into the next one. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's a good idea for sure!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, those Star Wars hats are a hot commodity, you may want to knit his name into the next one. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Speaking of the one who posts the most on the attic, I see that she is now saying she is a scientist. Wow, what a cv she has.


It's a real wonder all these qualifications she claims to have!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo enjoy your knitting. I am doing one pose at a time yoga, i.e. stand up touch your toes, wait for tea to boil do chair and warrior pose etc.


That works. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been a shock for you Julie , , I was a similar age when I went into the back of a van , was out for the count , woke up on the couch in the living room with the biggest fat lip Ive ever had and a busting headache , hadnt a clue how I got there was told a neighbour had carried me home


 :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you get really good at dressing and undressing, under the blankets.


I learned that, too- but more because Alastair the younger of the twins, had developed a habit of coming into my bedroom unannounced, and staring at me- I think he was trying to get some sex education by thinking he would observe the body changes inflicted on one by Puberty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tonight for dinner I'm fixing BBQ rubbed chicken legs, cooked fresh turnip greens and roasted turnips. Never cooked turnips before so have played around at combining various recipes I checked out. I've sliced them like french fries, coated them in a little olive oil, put some Italian seasoned Panko, garlic powder, parsley flakes, salt & pepper in a bag and shook them up in it so lightly coated. Have the chicken and turnips on a pan together in the oven and have had the greens simmering on the stove most of the day (just water & a little ACV (apple cider vinegar). Crossing my finger all will be good. We will have a pretty early dinner. Since DH has been out of work we've gotten so we eat pretty early usually; anywhere from 4-6 pm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if it was unsafe for him to drive, they'd have him park, but unless the roads are horrid or he's running a really light load, he's actually better off running, as if he parks and it gets too cold, his fuel can gel up and then he doesn't have heat or anything. Fully loaded, he has pretty good traction, and the wind can't really blow him over as he's 80,000 pounds fully loaded.
> That's why he gets so upset when people pull out in front of him slow down or don't speed up, he can't stop on a dime, or even 50c piece. DOT(dept of transportation) will also close the highways, to semi's if the winds are too high, and to all traffic if the roads are that dangerous, then he doesn't have a choice but to park until they are reopened anyway.


But, so far, he's been okay?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> One of the recent posts suggested these malevolent posters may be suffering from a mental illness like Borderline Personality disorder. This is a DSM diagnosis where one of the symptoms is loneliness where the need for attention is evidenced by creating chaos. With the large number of visitors to the KP site ( I think the last I read was over 400,000,) it would not surprise me to learn there are those with mental illness. In this case, ignoring them would probably be one way to defeat their purpose.


Unfortunately, there are many who rise to the bait- seem to enjoy trying to duel with the worst ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I learned that, too- but more because Alastair the younger of the twins, had developed a habit of coming into my bedroom unannounced, and staring at me- I think he was trying to get some sex education by thinking he would observe the body changes inflicted on one by Puberty.


 :sm06: :sm14:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just got an advertisement for vapor pens. $99.00 who are they fooling. they are just as bad as cigarettes as the vaping material has nicotine in it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here people are using them anywhere as government has not made it clear that they cannot be used in no smoking areas . Smoking has been banned everywhere and I think they should be included to , bus services and shops have put up signs , shops that sell ciggarettes cannot even display them here they are behind doors but the e cigarettes are on full display and shopping centres have pop up shops down the aisles selling them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight for dinner I'm fixing BBQ rubbed chicken legs, cooked fresh turnip greens and roasted turnips. Never cooked turnips before so have played around at combining various recipes I checked out. I've sliced them like french fries, coated them in a little olive oil, put some Italian seasoned Panko, garlic powder, parsley flakes, salt & pepper in a bag and shook them up in it so lightly coated. Have the chicken and turnips on a pan together in the oven and have had the greens simmering on the stove most of the day (just water & a little ACV (apple cider vinegar). Crossing my finger all will be good. We will have a pretty early dinner. Since DH has been out of work we've gotten so we eat pretty early usually; anywhere from 4-6 pm.


Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But, so far, he's been okay?


So far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> He didn't just said go for operation and come back in 2 months. I am still on a very small dose of muscle relaxers. He thinks part of it may be my Gait as The hip hurts so much I've started walking funny.


That is why I use two canes to walk- even in the house- so I can minimise the damage to my good hip.
I resisted at first, it felt so geriatric- but it has made a real difference to pain levels.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think you might enjoy Dean Koontz also. I read several of his.


That is great to get the feedback thank you will add him to my list, crafting on back burner again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They close the ranges here too, and to go through the Rockies you MUST have chains, they'll pull you in and shut you down until you get some, if you get caught without. We have those huge truck ramps too, the biggest one I've seen is going down to enter the Eisenhower Tunnel, but there is a good one going through the Big Horn Mountains and out by Laramie too.
> 
> And then there's this. http://kgab.com/scary-wyoming-runaway-truck-ramps-videos/


Rather David than me!!!!
I did contemplate getting my heavy haulage rating at one point- thought it might work if Fale rode with me- but he would have nothing of it- so I did not pursue the idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will never guess what I'm knitting again although from that sentence I think you will ????. I finally finished the hat for the knitting group lady so decided I should finally give in and knit one for husband who proceeded to put it on and turn the edges right up like what an old fisherman would do I rolled my eyes and kept my mouth zipped , thought finally I can get back go my socks and blanket , opened up kp and there was a message from a lovely kper who had bought some of the hats one of the grandsons hat had gone missing at school , this one I willingly said yes to , and its going fairly quick I'm about halfway there so should still get my valentine socks finished and the blanket is a longterm project so no rush although I do need to get back to making some baby items to sell as I want to go and donate some money on valentines day , so best get those needles moving


Great you will have a little bit in return for your work!

Were you not a one project at a time knitter at one point?!!!!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Big time! :sm02:


You must be like my daughter, she freaks out everytime the word is even spoken, yet she cut her first teeth on a green and yellow wool mouse with a leather tail.
What made you so afraid of mice???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been a shock for you Julie , , I was a similar age when I went into the back of a van , was out for the count , woke up on the couch in the living room with the biggest fat lip Ive ever had and a busting headache , hadnt a clue how I got there was told a neighbour had carried me home


What really got me, was that Christopher has to have refused to contact me- hence the Police being involved, it is the most god almighty scare- you immediately fear it must be death.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather David than me!!!!
> I did contemplate getting my heavy haulage rating at one point- thought it might work if Fale rode with me- but he would have nothing of it- so I did not pursue the idea.


Thankfully, he's never had to use one of those ramps, yet. 
I couldn't do it, I'd scare myself witless, I could probably do the driving and backing part, but I'd get so bored after a while, I do much better on long trips as a passenger.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So far.


Good, long may it continue!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You must be like my daughter, she freaks out everytime the word is even spoken, yet she cut her first teeth on a green and yellow wool mouse with a leather tail.
> What made you so afraid of mice???


I don't know, they've always creeped me out, anything with a tail like that. I don't mind hamsters, or guinea pigs, but others, just yuck. And they get into _everything_


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully, he's never had to use one of those ramps, yet.
> I couldn't do it, I'd scare myself witless, I could probably do the driving and backing part, but I'd get so bored after a while, I do much better on long trips as a passenger.


 :sm24: We don't have the vast distances that you do- although there has been a major effort to straighten out the main routes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good, long may it continue!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know, they've always creeped me out, anything with a tail like that. I don't mind hamsters, or guinea pigs, but others, just yuck. And they get into _everything[/]_


_

I am not keen at all on Rats in particular because of the tail- one exception only - my stage two Psych. Laboratory rat. He was a nice white one, and very intelligent._


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just picked up the mail from our Post office box, and after 2 months of roaming around, Daralenes beautiful Christmas card arrived.
I love it, and hope it enjoyed its trip round the world lol! At least it is early for next Christmas.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully, he's never had to use one of those ramps, yet.
> I couldn't do it, I'd scare myself witless, I could probably do the driving and backing part, but I'd get so bored after a while, I do much better on long trips as a passenger.


Sure . . .then you can knit. It is hard to knit and drive.LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just picked up the mail from our Post office box, and after 2 months of roaming around, Daralenes beautiful Christmas card arrived.
> I love it, and hope it enjoyed its trip round the world lol! At least it is early for next Christmas.


Wow, and I thought mine took the long trip. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Long trips like 6-8 hrs between Vt and Maine made me tired, so I would knit or crochet a bit and then nap/sleep. I knew that when we got to the destination I would have to unpack and do everything so, might as well be rested.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sure . . .then you can knit. It is hard to knit and drive.LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fran, on her trip out- dropped off some of the spoils of her garden- tomatoes and silver beet- that will be lunch! Thanks Fran!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fran, on her trip out- dropped off some of the spoils of her garden- tomatoes and silver beet- that will be lunch! Thanks Fran!


You're welcome, enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy lunch. --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> Fran, on her trip out- dropped off some of the spoils of her garden- tomatoes and silver beet- that will be lunch! Thanks Fran!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was very nice of you fan. btw - have you done any frogging on your cross stitch? --- sam



Fan said:


> You're welcome, enjoy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was very nice of you fan. btw - have you done any frogging on your cross stitch? --- sam


Nope! Too busy reading at present all crafting not happening due to heat making life sticky.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great you will have a little bit in return for your work!
> 
> Were you not a one project at a time knitter at one point?!!!!!!


Yes up until a couple of weeks ago then I decided to have ago at more than one project at a time , think I will stick to 2 , that will be my limit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're welcome, enjoy.


Discovered some Rhubarb stalks tucked in there too, very hard to distinguish from some Silver Beet stalks, at a cursory glance! 
The Silver Beet is sweating on the stove, and several Tomatoes have 'vanished'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yummy lunch. --- sam


Nothing better than fresh from the garden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes up until a couple of weeks ago then I decided to have ago at more than one project at a time , think I will stick to 2 , that will be my limit


Since Knitting Paradise I often have multiple WIP's, before that, when we still had LYS around, I more often had only one on the go, as I paid for and acquired the wool in one or two ball amounts.

Never had a stash either- I have a fair bit tucked away, now, but nothing to compare with some!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can understand that but hope she doesn't wear herself out.


Gweniepooh said:


> She could go home (1/2 hour drive) but won't leave her mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's how it was when I was in hospital, seemed I would just dose off & they would come in.


Sorlenna said:


> Glad they didn't find anything serious. When Bub was in the hospital overnight--the room had a bench seat (padded) that folded flat that I could sleep on, but the problem was the nurses came in every hour and flipped the lights on. I know they have to, but I don't do well with interrupted sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope they get the natural gas back on quickly.


pacer said:


> How is he doing this week? We got an alert last night to reduce the temperature in our homes and businesses to below 65*F due to a fire at a natural gas place on the east side of the state. Nothing like -17*F with a windchill of -41*F and having to reduce the heat in the homes. I hope things get better soon. My car won't start so I am home again today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had wood heat until I was 8, then Mom married my stepdad & he had a coal furnace.
I can't honestly say I remember ever being cold.


Swedenme said:


> Wooden floors for me too but I must have been lucky as we had central heating


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! She loves her Grandma Margaret! Hopefully G will be in better humor today.


He was happy. Put him in the car to take him to a play cafe and he fell asleep. So we are sitting outside it waiting for him to wake up. And I'm ready for a coffee ????
But no point waking him up as he will still be tired and thus grizzly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> He was happy. Put him in the car to take him to a play cafe and he fell asleep. So we are sitting outside it waiting for him to wake up. And I'm ready for a coffee ????
> But no point waking him up as he will still be tired and thus grizzly.


I am assuming you are all well shaded!?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, they are supposed to freeze well.
I'm going to add extra sunflower & pumpkin seeds instead of chia & hemp seeds, I don't have them & hemp upsets my stomach so I'm hoping that works.


pammie1234 said:


> I copied the recipe, but doubt if I ever make it! So many ingredients! It does sound healthy, and I guess when you get the ingredients, you could make multiple batches. Do you think they would freeze well?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I( have a group to go to this evening, called Modern Quilters. Our Challenge for tonight was a quilted bag from a certain book or elsewhere. I made 2 rice bags today. One for myself and one for my caregiver who has endometriosis and lots of pain. Think I'll make one more for DIL as she will need something warm to snuggle shortly. I have several other bags cut out but need to be finished. I will try those and see if I can finish one. Otherwise I'll have one for the next bag "sew and tell". Opposite months we are making blocks for each other.I have my February Block figured out and partially done. I am trying to get ahead of myself so to take time off for surgery, etc.
> I mentioned respite to my husband and he got upset saying"you just want to kick me out too. You want to get rid of me" I tried to assure him not. I have 2 weeks to talk him into it.


He may not like it but for your healing you really need a full break. And if you aren't careful you might find that you injure yourself. For both your sakes you need a full break. And no matter what help you have you will end up doing some things for him. For example if he won't let the carer shower him what will you do?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was 5'4" once. Lost about an inch.


Surprisingly, I haven't.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not keen on obscuring the view, even though it is nothing spectacular!


Which is why we were selective. You could always only do part of a window. It would help some. But whatever you decide. Just a thought. I was surprised at how well it worked, so want to share.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does make a difference!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am assuming you are all well shaded!?


Fortunately a space just big enough. Do need to keep an eye on it. He seems to like sleeping in the car even when stopped. An hour now and I am caught up here!

Just heard that Australia has had it hottest January on record. First time that the average was over 30C. Not sure what South Australia was. Will need to check when I am on the lap top.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had wood floors when I was a kid, and a coal furnace in the basement (the fire would die down overnight), so rolling out and hitting the cold floor with our feet certainly woke us up. I can remember sleeping in a hat under loads of blankets and waking up with frost on the insides of the windows too.


We did, too! Coal furnace, wood floors, but don't remember the frost on the inside of the windows. I do remember on year when dad had pneumonia, dr. making house calls, and mom having to unload a truck load of coal into the basement coal room! Shoveled the coal off the truck through the window of the coal room.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We did, too! Coal furnace, wood floors, but don't remember the frost on the inside of the windows. I do remember on year when dad had pneumonia, dr. making house calls, and mom having to unload a truck load of coal into the basement coal room! Shoveled the coal off the truck through the window of the coal room.


We had a coal chute and coal bin. Black soot on everything on delivery days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

There's lots of those in BC


flyty1n said:


> We have these emergency off ramps here as well, with big signs, "runaway truck lane next 50 feet" etc. Glad for them as they are so set up that the truck can come to a halt and it is a gentle off, then uphill so the truck stops without tipping over into the ravines.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if it was unsafe for him to drive, they'd have him park, but unless the roads are horrid or he's running a really light load, he's actually better off running, as if he parks and it gets too cold, his fuel can gel up and then he doesn't have heat or anything. Fully loaded, he has pretty good traction, and the wind can't really blow him over as he's 80,000 pounds fully loaded.
> That's why he gets so upset when people pull out in front of him slow down or don't speed up, he can't stop on a dime, or even 50c piece. DOT(dept of transportation) will also close the highways, to semi's if the winds are too high, and to all traffic if the roads are that dangerous, then he doesn't have a choice but to park until they are reopened anyway.


And for those who don't get the cold temperatures like David drives in, think molassas stored in the refrigerator. Or worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is warming up outside. It is only -10*F currently with a windchill of -28*F. Hoping it continues to improve and my car will start today. I woke up to -17*F. I slept in and feel better than I have the past few days. Keeping out of the cold air is probably helping my body as well.


I hope the car starts for you. Do you need a new battery? I'm glad you could sleep in and are feeling better. When you go out, be sure to keep your face covered so you don't breathe in that cold air.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are very lucky all you got is a fat lip & knocked out. DHs cousin lost her son when he did that , he was 4.


Swedenme said:


> That must have been a shock for you Julie , , I was a similar age when I went into the back of a van , was out for the count , woke up on the couch in the living room with the biggest fat lip Ive ever had and a busting headache , hadnt a clue how I got there was told a neighbour had carried me home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I like raw turnips but here they are usually boiled & mashed with a little brown sugar & butter.
Do you have Swede turnips( yellow) or summer (white) turnips? 


Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight for dinner I'm fixing BBQ rubbed chicken legs, cooked fresh turnip greens and roasted turnips. Never cooked turnips before so have played around at combining various recipes I checked out. I've sliced them like french fries, coated them in a little olive oil, put some Italian seasoned Panko, garlic powder, parsley flakes, salt & pepper in a bag and shook them up in it so lightly coated. Have the chicken and turnips on a pan together in the oven and have had the greens simmering on the stove most of the day (just water & a little ACV (apple cider vinegar). Crossing my finger all will be good. We will have a pretty early dinner. Since DH has been out of work we've gotten so we eat pretty early usually; anywhere from 4-6 pm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Which is why we were selective. You could always only do part of a window. It would help some. But whatever you decide. Just a thought. I was surprised at how well it worked, so want to share.


It has been suggested by some people at the Marae, I hope if Nasir really comes to the party for renovations, that hinges for the windows may happen, then I was planning on better and longer curtains.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just got an advertisement for vapor pens. $99.00 who are they fooling. they are just as bad as cigarettes as the vaping material has nicotine in it. --- sam


Though I didn't like it, DS and DDIL used them. You can slowly decrease the amount of nicotine in the vaping solution that goes in the E-cigarettes. They both quit all cigarettes and E-cigs a couple of years ago. Yay!!!!! I just pray that there are no ill effects later in life for them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't like any rodents except rabbits. The rest are sneaky smelly little buggers????


Poledra65 said:


> I don't know, they've always creeped me out, anything with a tail like that. I don't mind hamsters, or guinea pigs, but others, just yuck. And they get into _everything_


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fortunately a space just big enough. Do need to keep an eye on it. He seems to like sleeping in the car even when stopped. An hour now and I am caught up here!
> 
> Just heard that Australia has had it hottest January on record. First time that the average was over 30C. Not sure what South Australia was. Will need to check when I am on the lap top.


I am fairly certain most of our averages are record breakers.-
Once asleep, he obviously is well away!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So nice of her to share


Lurker 2 said:


> Fran, on her trip out- dropped off some of the spoils of her garden- tomatoes and silver beet- that will be lunch! Thanks Fran!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have triple windows & still get lots of frost on the windows & window sills when it gets down to -35.

My in-laws had a coal furnace, what a messy thing, seemed like there was coal dust everywhere. I'm so glad we use propane.


tami_ohio said:


> We did, too! Coal furnace, wood floors, but don't remember the frost on the inside of the windows. I do remember on year when dad had pneumonia, dr. making house calls, and mom having to unload a truck load of coal into the basement coal room! Shoveled the coal off the truck through the window of the coal room.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a coal chute and coal bin. Black soot on everything on delivery days.


There may have been a chute in there, I don't remember. I do know there is still coal dust in there! DB gave DSIL strict instructions to never go in there. She has bad asthma. And knowing her, she just might have decided she was going to clean it out with no mask, and be in big trouble. I hope she follows instructions! I think she probably will with this one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been suggested by some people at the Marae, I hope if Nasir really comes to the party for renovations, that hinges for the windows may happen, then I was planning on better and longer curtains.


Hope that happens for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, even if your DH isn’t happy about the respite, he must do it for your sake. If you hurt yourself he might have to go into permanent care rather than be there for a couple of weeks, maybe stress that to him, if he can understand it.

The surgeon was happy with everything today, took out all the staples & said all is well, just take it easy & no lifting until 6 weeks. 
The roads were icy/ snowy but not too bad. We are under a winter storm warning with the possibility of up to 10” of snow by Saturday. We will see how it goes. DH is to take GS to Meadow Lake for hockey on Saturday so I hope the roads will be OK, if not, I guess we will see how it goes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they get the natural gas back on quickly.


We do have gas, but the state is asking us to conserve until the supply plant passes inspection from the fire it had on Monday. We are comfortable. I cooked in the crockpot and stove top today. Our heat is lower than normal but we are dressed for it and are doing okay. My laundry is all caught up as well as dishes are completely clean. I have been mandated to work on Saturday but that is okay since I stayed home the past two days. DS#1 got his car working today so we are only down one car. We will work things out and try to get mine running this weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I just finished the second episode of Shetland, I like a lot, but as long as David's not on the phone and I can hear it, I haven't had any problems understanding any of them, yet. lol
Now I have 3 different murder shows I love, oh 4, Midsomer, Death in Paradise, Maigret, and Shetland, not too bad, I shouldn't run out of anything interesting for quite sometime. :sm04:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I like those too, KayeJo. I just watched an episode of Coroner; I like that one and Father Brown as well. We are expecting a high temp of above zero 20F tomorrow, 40s on Sunday—yea!!! It should be coming your way WI, IL, MI and OH????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So nice of her to share


Often the case with gardens is, when they go into production - you have things coming out your ears- I know my Zucchinis usually did- and every so often you'd end up with one of Marrow size!
The girls and I had a brilliant Turkish Recipe for a Zucchini pie- known as Boregi, that we made when we had the glut.
Then there would be other years when the downy mildew set in, and you were lucky to get any!
Summer was the time I made Ratatouille as well- never quite as delicious with store bought.

The fruit and berry crops from my old garden are something I really miss- can't grow Gooseberries this far North- had black and red currants, eating and cooking apples, Nectarines, Plums, and Kiwifruit. That vine did exceptionally well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope that happens for you.


So do I!!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My grandfather's house had oil and hot steam radiators. My Aunts had a coal furnace . The delivery came down a chute and then there was a conveyor belt that fed the furnace automatically. I only know as Uncle let me go down and see what he did down there. My Grandfather's house had all whitewashed cellars, where laundry was hung. One little cellar had a dumb waiter to bring food from the cold cellar to the dinning room and visa versa. There was also a laundry chute that went from between kitchen and Butler's pantry to laundry room in the basement, where there were 2 deep soaking sinks made of stone, and a mangle for ironing. I thought it was the neatest house (Victorian) The house had a wrap around the front covered deep porch
and a veranda with canopy on the side.
There was a large barn attached to the house in the basement by the greenhouse room with heavy fire doors. There were 2 sets of stairs, one went up to the kitchen, the other to the downstairs hallway. The barn could park 3 good sized cars and had a workshop added to the back. There were three atics upstairs in the barn. Also a storage under the barn and a greenhouse/ chicken coop on the very bottom. I remember collecting and bringing up eggs. I didn't know one was agate until I was told. There were 3 yards also, the upper, was full of perennials, and lots of peonies The middle garden had lattice and an arbor at the entrance with seats on each side, There you would find roses and a small grape vineyard. After the next picket fence were 2 rows of Narcissus and daffodils all the way across the yard. A big section of Huge Blackberries and the rest was a large vegetable garden. When the canning was done it would go down to the cellar and stored with other canned goods and preserves. I hadn't thought of this place for a long time. There were so many neatplaces and rooms to discover. The front hall had an open balcony all along one side and the staircase . Along the balcony there were 3 entrances to the second floor and a staircase to the third floor.
My parents inherited it and shortly there after Dad died and Mom sold it for pennies, it never hit the market. The real estate lady sold it to a friend. I so wanted to buy that house and would have if she waited 1 year. She didn't want it as she never liked her mother in law. It was the best house that I remember living in circ. 1856 other than the 1700's house that I live in. I hope that I am not boring you all with my memories. There were 13 rooms, 2 pantries 2.5 baths, & 5 basement rooms. Boy they don't make big old houses around here anymore, mostly all one level except when built on a hill. It is the same everywhere some want to restore as we do and others want old torn down and a new cheaper house in its place. I don't know how it happened, but, up the street in our historic district, someone tore down the Victorian House and replaced it with a slab and a double wide trailer placed on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, even if your DH isn't happy about the respite, he must do it for your sake. If you hurt yourself he might have to go into permanent care rather than be there for a couple of weeks, maybe stress that to him, if he can understand it.
> 
> The surgeon was happy with everything today, took out all the staples & said all is well, just take it easy & no lifting until 6 weeks.
> The roads were icy/ snowy but not too bad. We are under a winter storm warning with the possibility of up to 10" of snow by Saturday. We will see how it goes. DH is to take GS to Meadow Lake for hockey on Saturday so I hope the roads will be OK, if not, I guess we will see how it goes.


Glad that it is doing well, and that you got home safely.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like raw turnips but here they are usually boiled & mashed with a little brown sugar & butter.
> Do you have Swede turnips( yellow) or summer (white) turnips?


Cooked turnip with brown sugar and butter sound delicious. I'll have to buy a turnip next trip to the store.
I often cook and mash turnip and carrots together. Everyone seems to enjoy them. :sm02:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I just finished the second episode of Shetland, I like a lot, but as long as David's not on the phone and I can hear it, I haven't had any problems understanding any of them, yet. lol
> 
> I loved Death in Paradise! Never watched Shetland. I guess I need to search for it.
> Now I have 3 different murder shows I love, oh 4, Midsomer, Death in Paradise, Maigret, and Shetland, not too bad, I shouldn't run out of anything interesting for quite sometime. :sm04:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The fruit and berry crops from my old garden are something I really miss- can't grow Gooseberries this far North- had black and red currants, eating and cooking apples, Nectarines, Plums, and Kiwifruit. That vine did exceptionally well![/quote]

I enjoyed the fresh grapefruit and lemons right off the tree! There were some orange trees that were producing, but not on my friends' property. I brought lemons home. We made grapefruit martinis one night when I was there!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I keep hoping that I will be able to plant a garden and fruits.
What ever I do will have to be on my own as no one else in the family cares they'd rather buy chemicalized stuff.
I am growing good lemons inside . . .makes me happy to help produce something.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He was happy. Put him in the car to take him to a play cafe and he fell asleep. So we are sitting outside it waiting for him to wake up. And I'm ready for a coffee ????
> But no point waking him up as he will still be tired and thus grizzly.


 :sm04: Don't you love their timing, but better they sack out in the car then when you're trying to do other things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And for those who don't get the cold temperatures like David drives in, think molassas stored in the refrigerator. Or worse.


That's a very apt description. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like any rodents except rabbits. The rest are sneaky smelly little buggers????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My grandfather's house had oil and hot steam radiators. My Aunts had a coal furnace . The delivery came down a chute and then there was a conveyor belt that fed the furnace automatically. I only know as Uncle let me go down and see what he did down there. My Grandfather's house had all whitewashed cellars, where laundry was hung. One little cellar had a dumb waiter to bring food from the cold cellar to the dinning room and visa versa. There was also a laundry chute that went from between kitchen and Butler's pantry to laundry room in the basement, where there were 2 deep soaking sinks made of stone, and a mangle for ironing. I thought it was the neatest house (Victorian) The house had a wrap around the front covered deep porch
> and a veranda with canopy on the side.
> There was a large barn attached to the house in the basement by the greenhouse room with heavy fire doors. There were 2 sets of stairs, one went up to the kitchen, the other to the downstairs hallway. The barn could park 3 good sized cars and had a workshop added to the back. There were three atics upstairs in the barn. Also a storage under the barn and a greenhouse/ chicken coop on the very bottom. I remember collecting and bringing up eggs. I didn't know one was agate until I was told. There were 3 yards also, the upper, was full of perennials, and lots of peonies The middle garden had lattice and an arbor at the entrance with seats on each side, There you would find roses and a small grape vineyard. After the next picket fence were 2 rows of Narcissus and daffodils all the way across the yard. A big section of Huge Blackberries and the rest was a large vegetable garden. When the canning was done it would go down to the cellar and stored with other canned goods and preserves. I hadn't thought of this place for a long time. There were so many neatplaces and rooms to discover. The front hall had an open balcony all along one side and the staircase . Along the balcony there were 3 entrances to the second floor and a staircase to the third floor.
> My parents inherited it and shortly there after Dad died and Mom sold it for pennies, it never hit the market. The real estate lady sold it to a friend. I so wanted to buy that house and would have if she waited 1 year. She didn't want it as she never liked her mother in law. It was the best house that I remember living in circ. 1856 other than the 1700's house that I live in. I hope that I am not boring you all with my memories. There were 13 rooms, 2 pantries 2.5 baths, & 5 basement rooms. Boy they don't make big old houses around here anymore, mostly all one level except when built on a hill. It is the same everywhere some want to restore as we do and others want old torn down and a new cheaper house in its place. I don't know how it happened, but, up the street in our historic district, someone tore down the Victorian House and replaced it with a slab and a double wide trailer placed on it.


Those are wonderful memories! I enjoyed hearing about the house. It sounds really interesting. I'm sorry you couldn't buy it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just picked up the mail from our Post office box, and after 2 months of roaming around, Daralenes beautiful Christmas card arrived.
> I love it, and hope it enjoyed its trip round the world lol! At least it is early for next Christmas.


That really took a long time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, even if your DH isn't happy about the respite, he must do it for your sake. If you hurt yourself he might have to go into permanent care rather than be there for a couple of weeks, maybe stress that to him, if he can understand it.
> 
> The surgeon was happy with everything today, took out all the staples & said all is well, just take it easy & no lifting until 6 weeks.
> The roads were icy/ snowy but not too bad. We are under a winter storm warning with the possibility of up to 10" of snow by Saturday. We will see how it goes. DH is to take GS to Meadow Lake for hockey on Saturday so I hope the roads will be OK, if not, I guess we will see how it goes.


Very good that everything is good with the surgery site.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We do have gas, but the state is asking us to conserve until the supply plant passes inspection from the fire it had on Monday. We are comfortable. I cooked in the crockpot and stove top today. Our heat is lower than normal but we are dressed for it and are doing okay. My laundry is all caught up as well as dishes are completely clean. I have been mandated to work on Saturday but that is okay since I stayed home the past two days. DS#1 got his car working today so we are only down one car. We will work things out and try to get mine running this weekend.


Hopefully you're car will start up with the warm up, with no problem.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fran, on her trip out- dropped off some of the spoils of her garden- tomatoes and silver beet- that will be lunch! Thanks Fran!


Lucky you to get fresh produce.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I like those too, KayeJo. I just watched an episode of Coroner; I like that one and Father Brown as well. We are expecting a high temp of above zero 20F tomorrow, 40s on Sunday-yea!!! It should be coming your way WI, IL, MI and OH????


I'll have to look at Coroner, I liked the original Father Brown, I haven't tried the new one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My grandfather's house had oil and hot steam radiators. My Aunts had a coal furnace . The delivery came down a chute and then there was a conveyor belt that fed the furnace automatically. I only know as Uncle let me go down and see what he did down there. My Grandfather's house had all whitewashed cellars, where laundry was hung. One little cellar had a dumb waiter to bring food from the cold cellar to the dinning room and visa versa. There was also a laundry chute that went from between kitchen and Butler's pantry to laundry room in the basement, where there were 2 deep soaking sinks made of stone, and a mangle for ironing. I thought it was the neatest house (Victorian) The house had a wrap around the front covered deep porch
> and a veranda with canopy on the side.
> There was a large barn attached to the house in the basement by the greenhouse room with heavy fire doors. There were 2 sets of stairs, one went up to the kitchen, the other to the downstairs hallway. The barn could park 3 good sized cars and had a workshop added to the back. There were three atics upstairs in the barn. Also a storage under the barn and a greenhouse/ chicken coop on the very bottom. I remember collecting and bringing up eggs. I didn't know one was agate until I was told. There were 3 yards also, the upper, was full of perennials, and lots of peonies The middle garden had lattice and an arbor at the entrance with seats on each side, There you would find roses and a small grape vineyard. After the next picket fence were 2 rows of Narcissus and daffodils all the way across the yard. A big section of Huge Blackberries and the rest was a large vegetable garden. When the canning was done it would go down to the cellar and stored with other canned goods and preserves. I hadn't thought of this place for a long time. There were so many neatplaces and rooms to discover. The front hall had an open balcony all along one side and the staircase . Along the balcony there were 3 entrances to the second floor and a staircase to the third floor.
> My parents inherited it and shortly there after Dad died and Mom sold it for pennies, it never hit the market. The real estate lady sold it to a friend. I so wanted to buy that house and would have if she waited 1 year. She didn't want it as she never liked her mother in law. It was the best house that I remember living in circ. 1856 other than the 1700's house that I live in. I hope that I am not boring you all with my memories. There were 13 rooms, 2 pantries 2.5 baths, & 5 basement rooms. Boy they don't make big old houses around here anymore, mostly all one level except when built on a hill. It is the same everywhere some want to restore as we do and others want old torn down and a new cheaper house in its place. I don't know how it happened, but, up the street in our historic district, someone tore down the Victorian House and replaced it with a slab and a double wide trailer placed on it.


It sounds like a lovely sprawling place, I bet it had amazing architecture.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I got sucked into YouTube! One of the ladies in my new crochet group (some of us knit!) is making baby blankets with the Bernat Velvet. OMG! It's sooooo soft!!!! She is using the bean stitch. this is the tutorial she learned from. 



 It looks really easy. I'm going to try it. I got some of the yarn on sale even! Oh, the lady who did the video also has baby hats and an adult hat made from the bean stitch on video. However, none of her tutorials have written patterns for them. I have tried to write them as I watched. We will see how well I did tomorrow. I will try to do it without the video first.

DH has been snoring in his chair for a couple of hours, watching Chicago PD through his eyelids. I need to turn on the electric blanket to warm the bed, should have done it a couple of hours ago. And make his lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Those are wonderful memories! I enjoyed hearing about the house. It sounds really interesting. I'm sorry you couldn't buy it.


Probably Just as well as she would have not liked it if we remodeled anything or changed what she did,(which I thought destroyed some of the Character). At that point she only wanted the money and wanted to buy a new trailer, just because everything would be new, not of quality, but,new. She seldom came to visit us in our house as it was new and unfinished. She was so jealous (that it was built new as a spec house)she only came twice and we lived there 4 years, before we moved over 2 more states.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

good night or Day all. The weather is bound to improve soon. . . Saturday is groundhog day. Only 6 more weeks of winter whether he sees his shadow or not. As Frog and Toad would say "Spring is just around the corner!"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Often the case with gardens is, when they go into production - you have things coming out your ears- I know my Zucchinis usually did- and every so often you'd end up with one of Marrow size!
> The girls and I had a brilliant Turkish Recipe for a Zucchini pie- known as Boregi, that we made when we had the glut.
> Then there would be other years when the downy mildew set in, and you were lucky to get any!
> Summer was the time I made Ratatouille as well- never quite as delicious with store bought.
> ...


I haven't grown gooseberries or currants but my in-laws used to grow lots of them. 
I always seem to have tons of extra produce but I always get carried away planting in the spring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, we would be dancing in the streets if we thought only 6 more weeks of winter????????

I got this in my email today

https://www.canadianliving.com/home-and-garden/knitting-and-crochet/article/knitted-maple-leaf-reading-socks


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't grown gooseberries or currants but my in-laws used to grow lots of them.
> I always seem to have tons of extra produce but I always get carried away planting in the spring.


It is great that you have lots of extra, you never know when it might be needed. I really enjoy giving away any excess veg to friends and neighbours.
They taste so much nicer than store bought and no chemical additives is even better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't know if it is Australian either. Does look like one of the fancy ones we get these days. Doesn't look too yellow to me!


Agree... there are so many different lettuces around these days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just called. Mom's colonoscopy was pretty good; found a couple of polyps but nothing to be concerned about. They will do another CAT scan tomorrow to be sure all is clear now. Marianne is exhausted; having to sleep in one of the reclining but VERY hard chairs and every little noise keeping her awake. Again, thanks for prayers.


Thanks for the update... hope all will be ok again with her mum and poor Marianne needs to be home in her own bed also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The fruit and berry crops from my old garden are something I really miss- can't grow Gooseberries this far North- had black and red currants, eating and cooking apples, Nectarines, Plums, and Kiwifruit. That vine did exceptionally well!


I enjoyed the fresh grapefruit and lemons right off the tree! There were some orange trees that were producing, but not on my friends' property. I brought lemons home. We made grapefruit martinis one night when I was there![/quote]

Forbidden fruit- the Grapefruit, sadly- two my meds. specifically mention both the fruit and it's juice - not to be consumed. When I first moved in I had planted a Lemon an Orange and a Lime- but they ended up with Hori, because I had no idea where the building materials would be placed when the building started. As it turns out- they did not use that patch at all, but far too late now. I am contemplating, possibly replacing them at some point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lucky you to get fresh produce.


It is a treat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't grown gooseberries or currants but my in-laws used to grow lots of them.
> I always seem to have tons of extra produce but I always get carried away planting in the spring.


I am always amazed at how big your garden is Bonnie- you are a brilliant provider!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Could not exist without my drier, not having the outside line, and prior to it's removal, the back steps were so steep as to be a real hazard. Wet washing especially sheets and towels are not ideal to try to dry inside in winter.
> Have had many clothes horses, just no free standing one, now, and probably won't bother as the floor space is so limited, here. I did buy a collapsible rack that I've attached to the cupboard door in the Spare Bedroom. Excellent for drying my Ganseys flat!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was thinking she must be getting to that age (Kindergarten over there is the first year of school isn't it? Here is pre-school). Good she loved it- a big help in settling in.
> Talking of pre-school E is now in the pre-school group at child-care. Not sure what difference it makes- I think they are just a bit more formal. But she still gets to use the toy phone. My SIL (who I went to China with) works there and she said E was on the phone (sounding just like her mother) saying "Grandma Margaret, G is with you today isn't he?" Must have been last Friday and I guess I should look at heading to bed as it will soon be Friday and I have the little boy again.


No not the first year of school... we call that prep here. Kindergarten would be what you call pre school I think. Then school is prep, then years 1 to 6.

So if E is in the pre school group this year does that mean she will start school next year.... ?

Serena is in kindergarten at 4 turning 5. Then school 5 turning 6 next year. Oh golly how could she be turning 5 already? Time goes too quick.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that P is doing so much better. How on earth did Serena get so old, seems like just yesterday her mom was soo sick with the carrying of her, goodness time flies.


Gawwd I will never forget those 9 months! :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Since Knitting Paradise I often have multiple WIP's, before that, when we still had LYS around, I more often had only one on the go, as I paid for and acquired the wool in one or two ball amounts.
> 
> Never had a stash either- I have a fair bit tucked away, now, but nothing to compare with some!!!!!!


Kp does have a lot to answer for ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, even if your DH isn't happy about the respite, he must do it for your sake. If you hurt yourself he might have to go into permanent care rather than be there for a couple of weeks, maybe stress that to him, if he can understand it.
> 
> The surgeon was happy with everything today, took out all the staples & said all is well, just take it easy & no lifting until 6 weeks.
> The roads were icy/ snowy but not too bad. We are under a winter storm warning with the possibility of up to 10" of snow by Saturday. We will see how it goes. DH is to take GS to Meadow Lake for hockey on Saturday so I hope the roads will be OK, if not, I guess we will see how it goes.


So happy to hear all is well and with plenty of time to get back to a 100% before your holiday . 
We finally have snow , its a winter wonderland out there this morning , I'm all prepared went and got a couple of buckets of grit from round the corner yesterday which the council kindly supplies for free , so after breakfast I'm off to shovel my drive and elderly neighbours , that will be my workout for the day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are very lucky all you got is a fat lip & knocked out. DHs cousin lost her son when he did that , he was 4.


Sorry to hear that Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, we would be dancing in the streets if we thought only 6 more weeks of winter????????
> 
> I got this in my email today
> 
> https://www.canadianliving.com/home-and-garden/knitting-and-crochet/article/knitted-maple-leaf-reading-socks


I used to like Canadian living but sadly I cant get it no more none of the links open


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great that Penelope is getting better :sm24:
> 
> Does Serena wear a uniform for Kindergarten?
> 
> It does not seem so long since you were so anxious about DD's first pregnancy.


Not a whole uniform but if parents want to they can buy polo top with the Kindergarten logo on it. Serena has one.

You might have seen the photo of her I was tagged in on FB?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fran, on her trip out- dropped off some of the spoils of her garden- tomatoes and silver beet- that will be lunch! Thanks Fran!


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, even if your DH isn't happy about the respite, he must do it for your sake. If you hurt yourself he might have to go into permanent care rather than be there for a couple of weeks, maybe stress that to him, if he can understand it.
> 
> The surgeon was happy with everything today, took out all the staples & said all is well, just take it easy & no lifting until 6 weeks.
> The roads were icy/ snowy but not too bad. We are under a winter storm warning with the possibility of up to 10" of snow by Saturday. We will see how it goes. DH is to take GS to Meadow Lake for hockey on Saturday so I hope the roads will be OK, if not, I guess we will see how it goes.


Good news from your surgeon. Looks like you'll be OK for your holiday in April.
We had a small overnight fall of snow and possibly more to come later on today. Nothing compared to what you have and the temperature is hovering around 1c or 2c.

Pearls Girls, I agree with everything Bonnie and Margaret have said. You must get a complete break to enable you to get yourself better after your operation.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always seem to have tons of extra produce but I always get carried away planting in the spring.


I think we've noticed that lol! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gawwd I will never forget those 9 months! :sm19:


It was a really rough run! Glad we could be here for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kp does have a lot to answer for ????


As the Americans like to put it, KP has been 'enabling' us!

But out here, Spotlight has a lot to answer for- the small family owned LYS just could not compete against the Australian giant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So happy to hear all is well and with plenty of time to get back to a 100% before your holiday .
> We finally have snow , its a winter wonderland out there this morning , I'm all prepared went and got a couple of buckets of grit from round the corner yesterday which the council kindly supplies for free , so after breakfast I'm off to shovel my drive and elderly neighbours , that will be my workout for the day


I just saw on my BBC news feed, that the snow has been causing traffic problems- but I failed to note exactly where in Britain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not a whole uniform but if parents want to they can buy polo top with the Kindergarten logo on it. Serena has one.
> 
> You might have seen the photo of her I was tagged in on FB?


 :sm24: Facebook has been exasperating me lately- claims I have notifications- but they turn out to be things I've already opened- have not used it much because of this. Also it has an odd idea of who I want to follow.
So no, I've not seen it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Which is why we were selective. You could always only do part of a window. It would help some. But whatever you decide. Just a thought. I was surprised at how well it worked, so want to share.


I will remember this tip..might come in handy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw on my BBC news feed, that the snow has been causing traffic problems- but I failed to note exactly where in Britain!


Devon/Cornwall featured heavily on last nights news. It doesn't take a lot of snow to bring Britain to a standstill! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a really rough run! Glad we could be here for you!


Me too! Love my TP family. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fortunately a space just big enough. Do need to keep an eye on it. He seems to like sleeping in the car even when stopped. An hour now and I am caught up here!
> 
> Just heard that Australia has had it hottest January on record. First time that the average was over 30C. Not sure what South Australia was. Will need to check when I am on the lap top.


Adelaide was 4.5 above average in January with an average of 33C/91.4
It was also South Australia's hottest January on record.

As well as the fires in Tasmania Townsville in Queensland is facing floods after 1 in 100 year rainfalls.

So much crazy weather around he world currently.
Saw that Cornwall having a lot of snow for them as well. How widespread is this- just down there?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Facebook has been exasperating me lately- claims I have notifications- but they turn out to be things I've already opened- have not used it much because of this. Also it has an odd idea of who I want to follow.
> So no, I've not seen it!


I often get notifications few hours after I have already seen stuff... I dont worry about it, just think things sometimes arent as instant as others. I do get posts of things that I dont follow also... apparently FB randomly chooses what they think you might be interested in.. I just scroll past those, there is a way to remove the ones you dont want.. have done that a couple of times but ususally I just scroll past and actually now and then there might be one I actually do like to see..LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Adelaide was 4.5 above average in January with an average of 33C/91.4
> It was also South Australia's hottest January on record.
> 
> As well as the fires in Tasmania Townsville in Queensland is facing floods after 1 in 100 year rainfalls.
> ...


Worse down there I think. We have a couple of inches but it's thawing fast. I'm hibernating for the day so I'm not too worried! :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just been talking to David- they have had the wettest January for a long time. His land lady told him that their road was flooded with the water coming up to the house. None inside -so suggested he makes sure that nothing important is on the floor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Devon/Cornwall featured heavily on last nights news. It doesn't take a lot of snow to bring Britain to a standstill! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


And sure as anything, not much here, either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I often get notifications few hours after I have already seen stuff... I dont worry about it, just think things sometimes arent as instant as others. I do get posts of things that I dont follow also... apparently FB randomly chooses what they think you might be interested in.. I just scroll past those, there is a way to remove the ones you dont want.. have done that a couple of times but ususally I just scroll past and actually now and then there might be one I actually do like to see..LOL


Must have been on a short fuse! But also I keep hearing very alarming things about Mark Zuckerberg- and how Facebook is contributing to so much of what I believe to be sinister about Social Media.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam asked me to post this- comes from mjs

Contrary Proverbs...

Every Action has an equal and an opposite reaction…
Similarly, every proverb has an equal and an opposite proverb! 
There always exists two sides of the same coin! 

You be the judge...

Contrary Proverbs 

All good things come to those who wait. 
However ~ Time and tide wait for no man.

The pen is mightier than the sword. 
However ~ Actions speak louder than words.

Wise men think alike.
However ~ Fools seldom differ.

The best things in life are free.
However ~ There's no such thing as a free lunch.

Slow and steady wins the race.
However ~ Time waits for no man.

Look before you leap. 
However ~ Strike while the iron is hot.

Do it well, or not at all. 
However ~ Half a loaf is better than none.

Birds of a feather flock together. 
However ~ Opposites attract.

Don't cross your bridges before you come to them. 
However ~ Forewarned is forearmed.

Doubt is the beginning of wisdom. 
However ~ Faith will move mountains. 

Great starts make great finishes. 
However ~ It ain't over 'till it's over. 

Practice makes perfect.
However ~ All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. 

Silence is golden.
However ~ The squeaky wheel gets the grease. 

You're never too old to learn. 
However ~ You can't teach an old dog new tricks

What's good for the goose is good for the gander. 
However ~ One man's meat is another man's poison. 

Absence makes the heart grow fonder. 
However ~ Out of sight, out of mind. 

Too many cooks spoil the broth. 
However ~ Many hands make light work. 

Hold fast to the words of your ancestors. 
However ~ Wise men make proverbs and fools repeat them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Don't you love their timing, but better they sack out in the car then when you're trying to do other things.


ANd then I tried to get him to have a sleep this afternoon but no He wouldn't. Wasn't surprised as I didn't think He was tired enough but knew he would fall asleep when I dropped him home. ANd yes He did- Brett said wake him when you get there. Ended up meeting at Maryanne's place as on the way from Child care to home (Brett had to pick E up) and I was going there for dinner. So Brett got him out the car seat into the his one and G opened his eyes and went straight back to sleep! This was about 2 hours before bed time :sm02: Can't make them sleep when want them to unfortunately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> good night or Day all. The weather is bound to improve soon. . . Saturday is groundhog day. Only 6 more weeks of winter whether he sees his shadow or not. As Frog and Toad would say "Spring is just around the corner!"


And we should only have 6 more weeks of summer. Could still get hot days but not the excessively hot or many of them after mid-March.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not the first year of school... we call that prep here. Kindergarten would be what you call pre school I think. Then school is prep, then years 1 to 6.
> 
> So if E is in the pre school group this year does that mean she will start school next year.... ?
> 
> Serena is in kindergarten at 4 turning 5. Then school 5 turning 6 next year. Oh golly how could she be turning 5 already? Time goes too quick.


No Kindergarten is Kindergarten here as well. Not sure what the difference between Preschool for E and Kindergarten is. Funded Kindy is only for the year before school. But some childcare centres start the slightly more formal aspect a year earlier I gather and many of the private schools start their Early Learning Centres a year early as well I think.

Here Serena would be starting school now as her birthday is before May1. So she would have been at Kindy last year.

With the differences in school years E could start school next year as well! In the UK they start school in the September after they turn 4. However they might choose to not do so if they can as they are likely returning for the beginning of the school year here. Must be 2021 school year. So the Pre-school she is doing is run by the child care centre and is not funded by the government. Not sure if any is funded if they stayed here and kept her at Child care. I think some run Kindergarten programs and get funded and others don't for 4 year olds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw on my BBC news feed, that the snow has been causing traffic problems- but I failed to note exactly where in Britain!


Down south mainly , although we have had some problems up here, I'm finally warmed up again with a nice hot cuppa , got my workout for the week I think ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This was posted on one of my FB pages today https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-cloth


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> No Kindergarten is Kindergarten here as well. Not sure what the difference between Preschool for E and Kindergarten is. Funded Kindy is only for the year before school. But some childcare centres start the slightly more formal aspect a year earlier I gather and many of the private schools start their Early Learning Centres a year early as well I think.
> 
> Here Serena would be starting school now as her birthday is before May1. So she would have been at Kindy last year.
> 
> With the differences in school years E could start school next year as well! In the UK they start school in the September after they turn 4. However they might choose to not do so if they can as they are likely returning for the beginning of the school year here. Must be 2021 school year. So the Pre-school she is doing is run by the child care centre and is not funded by the government. Not sure if any is funded if they stayed here and kept her at Child care. I think some run Kindergarten programs and get funded and others don't for 4 year olds.


In Scotland they have 2 years funded nursery (5 mornings or 5 afternoons) for starting ages of 3 and 4 yrs old. School is 5years old before end of the February during the first year (Primary 1) so some of them do start when they are still 4, but you can also defer them for a year if you wish. I think I would be in favour of deferral for February birthdays as they are no matter how bright they are, they are not as socially adept as others in their class - who could be almost a year older if they are a March or April birthday. I am way ahead of myself, but I hope DS & DIL defer school for this wee one....who is now 2 days late!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all, just popping in for a quick chat while I wait for Marla, David got in last night and surprise, the checks were done, so he brought his home, we don't need to go to Scottsbluff this morning, so we can just pop by the bank here and then head into Cheyenne. With any luck, we'll be back before it's time for the new TP. 
The sun is shining in the front window and we're to warm up to 59 today, 61 tomorrow, and 55 on Sunday, lovely days, so David should have a lovely time fishing. 
I hope everyone has a lovely day, and see you all when I get home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gawwd I will never forget those 9 months! :sm19:


I think those 9 months will live in infamy, they were at least as hard on you as they were DD. :sm02:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

The only Maigriet I could find stars Michael Gambon...maybe 20 years ago? He is such a wonderful actor, but it was a bit dated and stiff. I have to go back in and look for more, I guess.
Supposed to be getting a gullly washer from 7 p.m. to 7 a.m. tonight/tomorrow. I guess we will find out if the roofer did a great job won't we! They are saying and inch an hour for 4 or 5 hours. And wind. We shall see, typically when they beat the drums, it is not as bad as they say. I have SO much catching up on, I left way before page 100!! LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forbidden fruit- the Grapefruit, sadly- two my meds. specifically mention both the fruit and it's juice - not to be consumed. When I first moved in I had planted a Lemon an Orange and a Lime- but they ended up with Hori, because I had no idea where the building materials would be placed when the building started. As it turns out- they did not use that patch at all, but far too late now. I am contemplating, possibly replacing them at some point.


It's sad that many of us can't eat grapefruit because of our meds. I used to love them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do so understand getting irked....sounds like he and my DH must be kindred spirits! But I also relate because I myself learn better by seeing & doing than by reading about it; kind of a catch 22 wouldn't you say? I imagine that if I outlive my DH his asking me will be one thing I will miss and the same for you too. Sorry you had to start over on your sock; I just messed up the heel last night but back up to where I was now.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw on my BBC news feed, that the snow has been causing traffic problems- but I failed to note exactly where in Britain!


In Cornwall.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight for dinner I'm fixing BBQ rubbed chicken legs, cooked fresh turnip greens and roasted turnips. Never cooked turnips before so have played around at combining various recipes I checked out. I've sliced them like french fries, coated them in a little olive oil, put some Italian seasoned Panko, garlic powder, parsley flakes, salt & pepper in a bag and shook them up in it so lightly coated. Have the chicken and turnips on a pan together in the oven and have had the greens simmering on the stove most of the day (just water & a little ACV (apple cider vinegar). Crossing my finger all will be good. We will have a pretty early dinner. Since DH has been out of work we've gotten so we eat pretty early usually; anywhere from 4-6 pm.


That sounds delicious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It's sad that many of us can't eat grapefruit because of our meds. I used to love them.


And I hated them with a passion when I was little , I was very anaemic and lacking in vitamins according to doctor who gave me iron tablets , 
and told mother to get me to eat 2 grapefruits a week , they were disgusting she tried to get me to eat them for breakfast , I remember having a first class tantrum which ended up with me sticking the grapefruit in the sugar bowl I still do not like grapefruit ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I always grow something called T & T (seed company name) lettuce mix, it has red & green leaf, romaine, head lettuce & maybe some other varieties too all in one packet, I do a 3 foot row & then seed a new batch about every 3 weeks so it's fresh all summer. They also sell another type that has arugula & other spicy greens in it but we didn't care for them. It's a lot easier & less expensive than buying each kind separately


sugarsugar said:


> Agree... there are so many different lettuces around these days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

When we visited my sisters place in Palm Springs California, I was so excited to see an orange & grapefruit tree in her yard & we picked some but they had not been watered as needed & fruit was no good. When I was young a friend & I went to California & the hotel had grapefruit trees, we picked & ate a couple, they were the best I've ever had.
I love good grapefruit but the ones I saw in the grocery store yesterday were pretty sad.


Lurker 2 said:


> Forbidden fruit- the Grapefruit, sadly- two my meds. specifically mention both the fruit and it's juice - not to be consumed. When I first moved in I had planted a Lemon an Orange and a Lime- but they ended up with Hori, because I had no idea where the building materials would be placed when the building started. As it turns out- they did not use that patch at all, but far too late now. I am contemplating, possibly replacing them at some point.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well that's disappointing.i will see if I can post it for you

Edit, I tried copying it to send to you but it will not let me do that, says I can upload to email or airdrop. if you'd like the pattern, pm me your email &. I will send it off. I thought I had an email for you but can't find it????



Swedenme said:


> I used to like Canadian living but sadly I cant get it no more none of the links open


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????you & all my friends????????


angelam said:


> I think we've noticed that lol! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These were white turnips with a bit of purple on the tops.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I like raw turnips but here they are usually boiled & mashed with a little brown sugar & butter.
> Do you have Swede turnips( yellow) or summer (white) turnips?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

headed out to pick up some dog food and a few groceries then to knitting group. ttyl


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Sarah Donati ones are a good read, about a white woman and the Mohawk people. The first one is called Into The Wilderness.
> I have seen Dean Koontz ones in library but never read any. This is great thank you so much.


If you like historical mystery type fiction, Robert McCammon has a few (his earlier work is horror fiction, which you may not be into). The first one is called _Speaks the Nightbird_, and now having just looked them up again, I see there are a couple I haven't read! I'll have to check out our library to see if they have any. The setting is early America around the Revolutionary War times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will remember this tip..might come in handy.


I was amazed. But for the $5 we invested in bubble wrap and the half hour it took to do, it's been well worth it. Our thermostat is set it 67f. Normally in this cold I would have it up to 70f. And then cringing at the gas bill. I will still probably do that, but it won't be as bad. We only did part of the front living room window. It's a big picture window in the center with a double hung on each side. We have an awning over it outside. So we did the 2 double hung and the top of the picture window so we can still see out. We have an L shaped living room/dining room and the thermostat is in the middle. So we didn't do the 2 dining room windows. We look out of those to the back yard. We also didn't want to insulate that area to much and have the furnace run less so it didn't make the rest of the house colder. We did 1 window in the kitchen. The one in my bathroom (no windows in DH's bathroom) and the 2 in what was DS's room. If I ever get DD's room cleaned out, I will do the 2 in that room.

I never did raise the temperature on the thermostat and I've still been warm enough. We always have a blanket on our laps in the winter anyway. For me, sometimes in the summer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was posted on one of my FB pages today https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-cloth


I have that saved from a few years ago. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> The only Maigriet I could find stars Michael Gambon...maybe 20 years ago? He is such a wonderful actor, but it was a bit dated and stiff. I have to go back in and look for more, I guess.
> Supposed to be getting a gullly washer from 7 p.m. to 7 a.m. tonight/tomorrow. I guess we will find out if the roofer did a great job won't we! They are saying and inch an hour for 4 or 5 hours. And wind. We shall see, typically when they beat the drums, it is not as bad as they say. I have SO much catching up on, I left way before page 100!! LOL


I sure hope the roofer did a great job! Hope all that rain in such a short time doesn't cause problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Heatwave! It's 12f with wind chill at 5+f!!!!!! Woohoo! No negative numbers!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We had snow here last night, about 1030 just as I was getting home. Lasted for a couple of hours then it rained and it’s all gone today. Not quite as cold but I had so many layers on that I looked like I weighed about twice as much as I do. Roll on summer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight for dinner I'm fixing BBQ rubbed chicken legs, cooked fresh turnip greens and roasted turnips. Never cooked turnips before so have played around at combining various recipes I checked out. I've sliced them like french fries, coated them in a little olive oil, put some Italian seasoned Panko, garlic powder, parsley flakes, salt & pepper in a bag and shook them up in it so lightly coated. Have the chicken and turnips on a pan together in the oven and have had the greens simmering on the stove most of the day (just water & a little ACV (apple cider vinegar). Crossing my finger all will be good. We will have a pretty early dinner. Since DH has been out of work we've gotten so we eat pretty early usually; anywhere from 4-6 pm.


I thought everybody who lived in the South cooked turnips--surprised you haven't. The way you fixed them sounds great. I've also sliced them, mixed them with sliced sweet potatoes, coated with a little oil, salt and pepper and like them that way. Quite savory.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I used to like Canadian living but sadly I cant get it no more none of the links open


Spring Solstice is always on the 20th or 21st of March. whether we like it or not. We get quite a bit of Spring snow as well, and fall snow also.
My elderly mother-in-law always used to say "It is always winter in Maine, except for 1 day in July." I do not feel that way. . . 
Those are lovely socks. Do you wear them in shoes made of such thick yarn and big needles??? :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We did, too! Coal furnace, wood floors, but don't remember the frost on the inside of the windows. I do remember on year when dad had pneumonia, dr. making house calls, and mom having to unload a truck load of coal into the basement coal room! Shoveled the coal off the truck through the window of the coal room.


Yep, we had a little window at the bottom of the house that was propped open and then the truck would dump it down the chute--any that spilled we'd have to shovel in.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Having internet problems here in the City house, don’t know if it’s the extreme cold weather or the provider (Rogers). Frustrating to say the least but I will wait until the weather warms a little to see if it improves. Worst part is it affects my landline, there’s a banging sound in the background and evidently my voice breaks up doing my conversations.
I’m thinking of phoning Bell to see what they would charge for a modem for the City house, only problem I would only need it for a few months till I sell that house so not sure if it’s really worthwhile.
Just venting, lol! 

I’m at least able to read and keeping up to date, so HUGS to those in need and sorry some of you aren’t feeling well that sucks in this weather that’s for sure. 
TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I just finished the second episode of Shetland, I like a lot, but as long as David's not on the phone and I can hear it, I haven't had any problems understanding any of them, yet. lol
> Now I have 3 different murder shows I love, oh 4, Midsomer, Death in Paradise, Maigret, and Shetland, not too bad, I shouldn't run out of anything interesting for quite sometime. :sm04:


We just started watching Midsomer and find it quite good--lots of twists and turns in the stories!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Often the case with gardens is, when they go into production - you have things coming out your ears- I know my Zucchinis usually did- and every so often you'd end up with one of Marrow size!
> The girls and I had a brilliant Turkish Recipe for a Zucchini pie- known as Boregi, that we made when we had the glut.
> Then there would be other years when the downy mildew set in, and you were lucky to get any!
> Summer was the time I made Ratatouille as well- never quite as delicious with store bought.
> ...


I'm starting to watch for seeds in the stores--hoping to not get too carried away after not being able to have a garden for 15 years, so will have to watch myself about going overboard. :sm04: :sm23: I have a preliminary list that I want to try out (lots of different squash, as I've never met one I didn't like to eat!). I also want to put in raspberry canes first chance I can, as that is one thing from my old house I miss terribly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forbidden fruit- the Grapefruit, sadly- two my meds. specifically mention both the fruit and it's juice - not to be consumed. When I first moved in I had planted a Lemon an Orange and a Lime- but they ended up with Hori, because I had no idea where the building materials would be placed when the building started. As it turns out- they did not use that patch at all, but far too late now. I am contemplating, possibly replacing them at some point.


Bub can't have grapefruit either (and I was restricted when I was on my anti-depressants)--a shame because we both love it. I will buy one occasionally now for myself, but he used to drink a lot of grapefruit juice.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Heatwave! It's 12f with wind chill at 5+f!!!!!! Woohoo! No negative numbers!


And we were at 32F/0C this morning--ordinarily, I'd complain about that temperature, but not today!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If you like historical mystery type fiction, Robert McCammon has a few (his earlier work is horror fiction, which you may not be into). The first one is called _Speaks the Nightbird_, and now having just looked them up again, I see there are a couple I haven't read! I'll have to check out our library to see if they have any. The setting is early America around the Revolutionary War times.


Thank you, they sound really good too. Wow at this rate my crafting will be put aside forever lol! I love a good read and the recommendation from others is great. No I am not a fan of horror, historical war, adventure, action, crime is my interest, with a bit of modern thrown in. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

9:30 a.m. still in bed. Will force myself up now and see if i can do a little house cleaning. I am grateful for all the rain and excited about wildflowers but this does affect my body.
Tami, had to laugh at your comment on lap robe in summer. Ihave had electric blanket on in summer on the desert! And we do not have air conditioning just a swamp cooler.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I hated them with a passion when I was little , I was very anaemic and lacking in vitamins according to doctor who gave me iron tablets ,
> and told mother to get me to eat 2 grapefruits a week , they were disgusting she tried to get me to eat them for breakfast , I remember having a first class tantrum which ended up with me sticking the grapefruit in the sugar bowl I still do not like grapefruit ????


They are very sour. My parents used to slice them in half, cut round the segments to loosen them, sprinkle with brown sugar then pop them under the grill to caramelise the sugar for breakfast. I loved them done that way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are very sour. My parents used to slice them in half, cut round the segments to loosen them, sprinkle with brown sugar then pop them under the grill to caramelise the sugar for breakfast. I loved them done that way.


The ones with white flesh are very sour. We can get pink ones here (the ones grown in Texas are best) that are quite a bit sweeter.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> This was posted on one of my FB pages today https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-cloth


67 yarn knit cloths is quite STASH.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The ones with white flesh are very sour. We can get pink ones here (the ones grown in Texas are best) that are quite a bit sweeter.


I think I have seen the pink ones in the stores. I haven't had any for years, and nowadays cannot have much sugar due to an itching problem. This aging thing takes some of fun things out of life, but I have been making my own yogurt with soy milk and the probiotic milk powder is helping a lot.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning all, just popping in for a quick chat while I wait for Marla, David got in last night and surprise, the checks were done, so he brought his home, we don't need to go to Scottsbluff this morning, so we can just pop by the bank here and then head into Cheyenne. With any luck, we'll be back before it's time for the new TP.
> The sun is shining in the front window and we're to warm up to 59 today, 61 tomorrow, and 55 on Sunday, lovely days, so David should have a lovely time fishing.
> I hope everyone has a lovely day, and see you all when I get home.


My kids have some feature on their smart phonesthat they deposit by picture and phone. . .no trip to the bank.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

MindyT said:


> The only Maigriet I could find stars Michael Gambon...maybe 20 years ago? He is such a wonderful actor, but it was a bit dated and stiff. I have to go back in and look for more, I guess.
> Supposed to be getting a gullly washer from 7 p.m. to 7 a.m. tonight/tomorrow. I guess we will find out if the roofer did a great job won't we! They are saying and inch an hour for 4 or 5 hours. And wind. We shall see, typically when they beat the drums, it is not as bad as they say. I have SO much catching up on, I left way before page 100!! LOL


Thanks for the new saying. . . Never heard of a gully washer before, but, I understand it. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The Aide just left for the weekend and I'm tired and in need of a nap from meds.
I had her cut veggies for a soup that I will finish for lunch & dinner as it is bitter cold out, even if the son is not behind a cloud.
Laundry is drying. Rice pack that I made for myself works perfectly at 1.5 min in hi power Microwave.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for the new saying. . . Never heard of a gully washer before, but, I understand it. :sm02:


AKA: toad or frog strangler. A downpour of a lot of water in a short time. LOL
So far just clouds and some wind.

Joy. Hope you are up and about. Is that the Fibro that makes you feel that way when rain is on the way?
Be better and soon!
Namaste


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are very sour. My parents used to slice them in half, cut round the segments to loosen them, sprinkle with brown sugar then pop them under the grill to caramelise the sugar for breakfast. I loved them done that way.


The white ones are quite sour but the pink ones are sweet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, thank you, hope you dont get floods from heavy rains and last years fire. I think its a combo of FM and arthritis. Did get up and about trying to talk myself into walking Maya.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

We were just talking about "Frog and Toad" this morning. It is the name of many fun kids books. That is how my kids learned to read. Their Dad (my DH) would read them to the kids hours on hours, using different inflections in his voice, and OH how they loved them. Frog had a deep base voice and Toad had a much higher voice. Lets not drown those two . LOL
Never heard of toad and frog strangler.
I am now known as the "chicken wrangler" after getting chicken back in safely after she flew the coop and perched in trees.
She would have been No more if she had stayed out in sub zero temps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just thinking this morning that your little one was late making an appearance & wondered if I just missed it.


KateB said:


> In Scotland they have 2 years funded nursery (5 mornings or 5 afternoons) for starting ages of 3 and 4 yrs old. School is 5years old before end of the February during the first year (Primary 1) so some of them do start when they are still 4, but you can also defer them for a year if you wish. I think I would be in favour of deferral for February birthdays as they are no matter how bright they are, they are not as socially adept as others in their class - who could be almost a year older if they are a March or April birthday. I am way ahead of myself, but I hope DS & DIL defer school for this wee one....who is now 2 days late!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I alsways buy the ruby red ones.
I have to add sugar to them but love them.


Swedenme said:


> And I hated them with a passion when I was little , I was very anaemic and lacking in vitamins according to doctor who gave me iron tablets ,
> and told mother to get me to eat 2 grapefruits a week , they were disgusting she tried to get me to eat them for breakfast , I remember having a first class tantrum which ended up with me sticking the grapefruit in the sugar bowl I still do not like grapefruit ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Up to page 121, only, heading out with Ringo, then to the Library- absolutely no idea when I will be able to get back here! Hope all well!
Cloudy and not too seriously hot!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH has been out all morning blowing snow, it’s blowing like mad, he says it’s brutal. So far it’s mostly blowing snow, just light snow but we are still under a storm warning.

I managed to get the kitchen floor swept this morning & then promptly knocked a container of Garlic Mashed potatoes seasoning out of the cupboard & spilled it all over the kitchen????oh, well, I guess I needed the exercise.
I made a batch of those muffins , they are just out of the oven, I’ll let you know how they taste.

GKs were supposed to come tonight but plans changed & DH will pick up GS to go to hockey in the morning & im not sure what’s happening yet with GD. DIL has now picked up a shift on Monday so they will be staying until Monday when DS gets off work.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My daughter had a mid June B'day, 2 sons had late September B'days. We had many options as she did not have to be in school until 7 and 1st grade. About half of the kids went to the college daycare/pre school or another private one. Half went to Gov't head start program. I wasn't interested. Kinder and pre-first were offered but, not required, Now they are required to offer in all schools, still not required. They went Mornings 1st in Kinder then afternoon in pre-first, and then 1st grade. We never had them pre-tested or anything, that miffed some of the teachers. (We always worked with them at home and went to exciting day trips as time would allow.) We allowed them to start in Pre-first the day before school. They were absolutely BORED. The school's idea of not moving on backfired. They said you would not want your son or 12 year old daughter in with 15 year olds, etc. . When she reached 6th grade she was 11 and there were 15 year old boys in her class as they had stayed back and never gone ahead. Apparently when she left 6th grade (a class of 16 kids, she had the highest IQ. . . ) of this group 12 went to H.S. and 5 graduated, the rest dropped out. She was in the top Ten and got a full scholarship to the University including room and board for her hard work in school.This was a district school with many elementary students funneling in.
Sons had to have been born before September 1 for the cut off, so they missed and stayed home another year before entering pre-first and were also BORED. First son Graduated with full course count and many more points than the other class was required, and graduated with the class ahead being a Junior, because of hard work and boredom. Second son started the same way, finished his H.S classes his junior year and graduated with his own class with a year of college classes under his belt. When he went to college they required so many # of classes, so about half were just classes of interest and he ended with two majors, because he is a hard worker.

All children are different and needed to be respected for that; but, here in USA many schools act like Factories, which does not work.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was posted on one of my FB pages today https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-cloth


Cute pattern!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's sad that many of us can't eat grapefruit because of our meds. I used to love them.


I have to admit that grapefruit is not my favorite citrus. I'll eat it, and did like the martini, but not one I usually choose.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought everybody who lived in the South cooked turnips--surprised you haven't. The way you fixed them sounds great. I've also sliced them, mixed them with sliced sweet potatoes, coated with a little oil, salt and pepper and like them that way. Quite savory.


I've never cooked them either!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Having internet problems here in the City house, don't know if it's the extreme cold weather or the provider (Rogers). Frustrating to say the least but I will wait until the weather warms a little to see if it improves. Worst part is it affects my landline, there's a banging sound in the background and evidently my voice breaks up doing my conversations.
> I'm thinking of phoning Bell to see what they would charge for a modem for the City house, only problem I would only need it for a few months till I sell that house so not sure if it's really worthwhile.
> Just venting, lol!
> 
> ...


I'm with you about internet trouble! I have discovered that it is worse when I have on Netflix, Prime, or Hulu! If I turn that off, it does better, but not as good as I would like. I'm about to switch to fiber optic, if it is in my area. I have gotten conflicting info about it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you about internet trouble! I have discovered that it is worse when I have on Netflix, Prime, or Hulu! If I turn that off, it does better, but not as good as I would like. I'm about to switch to fiber optic, if it is in my area. I have gotten conflicting info about it.


We got fibre optic about 18 months ago and it is excellent, so much faster and efficient than before. Watching shows on iPad have been a breeze since we got it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Had fiber Optic and dish until our SIL moved out. Now we have Time Warner, sometimes good, sometimes bad.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you about internet trouble! I have discovered that it is worse when I have on Netflix, Prime, or Hulu! If I turn that off, it does better, but not as good as I would like. I'm about to switch to fiber optic, if it is in my area. I have gotten conflicting info about it.


I don't have problems in my house up North just here in the City. Of course 2 different providers, I'd just like things to be simplified.

Have just been talking to Bell and they're offering me a deal, HA! They always have deals, but this one is for the Fibe their regular price just for the Internet is $99.95 + 13% tax, an activation one time fee of $59.95+tax. 
Then I told him I'd let him know and he came back with another offer of a $100.00 gift card as well but I have to agree to have everything done, meaning installed or whatever by Feb 8th which is no problem.

Oh, these companies are crooks is all I can say, we have to phone them all the time as they increase their rates all the time and then we have to phone and threaten that we will change providers, then they come up with "deals". Makes me mad, ha!

I'm waiting for an email for confirmation re the offer and as yet it hasn't come through, so we shall see.

Edit: oh the monthly charge would be $30.00 less so $69.95+taxes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> We got fibre optic about 18 months ago and it is excellent, so much faster and efficient than before. Watching shows on iPad have been a breeze since we got it.


Thanks Fan, I can have it here in the City but not up in New Tecumseth, another reason I want to move closer to the City eventually.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been sunny all day - warming up. to be 50° Sunday. we are without water - a pipe broke. not sure what is being done. it's interesting being without water. lots of hand sanitizer. --- dsm

oh yes - meet me here.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-587048-1.html#13424673


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 9:30 a.m. still in bed. Will force myself up now and see if i can do a little house cleaning. I am grateful for all the rain and excited about wildflowers but this does affect my body.
> Tami, had to laugh at your comment on lap robe in summer. Ihave had electric blanket on in summer on the desert! And we do not have air conditioning just a swamp cooler.


Lol. Sometimes it's just because I want something to snuggle, but most of the time it's because DH turns on the ceiling fan at high speed along with the air conditioning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH has been out all morning blowing snow, it's blowing like mad, he says it's brutal. So far it's mostly blowing snow, just light snow but we are still under a storm warning.
> 
> I managed to get the kitchen floor swept this morning & then promptly knocked a container of Garlic Mashed potatoes seasoning out of the cupboard & spilled it all over the kitchen????oh, well, I guess I needed the exercise.
> I made a batch of those muffins , they are just out of the oven, I'll let you know how they taste.
> ...


That sounds like the sort of thing I do!
Compared with my situation, it is great you get to see so much of the GK's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I don't have problems in my house up North just here in the City. Of course 2 different providers, I'd just like things to be simplified.
> 
> Have just been talking to Bell and they're offering me a deal, HA! They always have deals, but this one is for the Fibe their regular price just for the Internet is $99.95 + 13% tax, an activation one time fee of $59.95+tax.
> Then I told him I'd let him know and he came back with another offer of a $100.00 gift card as well but I have to agree to have everything done, meaning installed or whatever by Feb 8th which is no problem.
> ...


I have not had good experience with Vodafone, nor with Spark as Telecom is now known, one of the best contracts I had was with Telstra- the Australian company, but they are no longer available, forgotten why?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Down south mainly , although we have had some problems up here, I'm finally warmed up again with a nice hot cuppa , got my workout for the week I think ????


Glad you are warm again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's sad that many of us can't eat grapefruit because of our meds. I used to love them.


It was just about my favourite citrus! Although I love a good Lime Marmalade- I used always have Grapefruit Marmalade, and loved it sliced in half for breakfast. I have been very good though! and not broken the restriction!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> In Cornwall.


Ah! :sm24: Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I hated them with a passion when I was little , I was very anaemic and lacking in vitamins according to doctor who gave me iron tablets ,
> and told mother to get me to eat 2 grapefruits a week , they were disgusting she tried to get me to eat them for breakfast , I remember having a first class tantrum which ended up with me sticking the grapefruit in the sugar bowl I still do not like grapefruit ????


So very understandable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When we visited my sisters place in Palm Springs California, I was so excited to see an orange & grapefruit tree in her yard & we picked some but they had not been watered as needed & fruit was no good. When I was young a friend & I went to California & the hotel had grapefruit trees, we picked & ate a couple, they were the best I've ever had.
> I love good grapefruit but the ones I saw in the grocery store yesterday were pretty sad.


They do demand a lot of water- probably why they grow so well here, sadly many people just leave them to rot on the ground.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Spring Solstice is always on the 20th or 21st of March. whether we like it or not. We get quite a bit of Spring snow as well, and fall snow also.
> My elderly mother-in-law always used to say "It is always winter in Maine, except for 1 day in July." I do not feel that way. . .
> Those are lovely socks. Do you wear them in shoes made of such thick yarn and big needles??? :sm02:


I think you mean Equinox. Only twice a year do we have the Solstice- mid summer, and mid winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm starting to watch for seeds in the stores--hoping to not get too carried away after not being able to have a garden for 15 years, so will have to watch myself about going overboard. :sm04: :sm23: I have a preliminary list that I want to try out (lots of different squash, as I've never met one I didn't like to eat!). I also want to put in raspberry canes first chance I can, as that is one thing from my old house I miss terribly.


 :sm24: 
Especially with tomatoes- I seemed always to get a strike rate of around 100! I hated having no space to plant them out- had them tucked around all over the place in my last house- it is very much harder here to do the watering- which has really held me back.
I loved my Raspberry canes that I grew in Christchurch! Or more accurately the fruit from them!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had good experience with Vodafone, nor with Spark as Telecom is now known, one of the best contracts I had was with Telstra- the Australian company, but they are no longer available, forgotten why?


Have just been talking to Bell and I will post the outcome on the new TP. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub can't have grapefruit either (and I was restricted when I was on my anti-depressants)--a shame because we both love it. I will buy one occasionally now for myself, but he used to drink a lot of grapefruit juice.


I checked with the Pharmacist, not even the juice is a wise choice- such a bummer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have just been talking to Bell and I will post the outcome on the new TP. ????


Hope it is a good outcome!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! I thought our internet was expensive, it's $61 for unlimited, we pay another $60 for phone, that gives us unlimited in Canada calling & I think there are also special rates for US & overseas but we've never called there.



kiwifrau said:


> I don't have problems in my house up North just here in the City. Of course 2 different providers, I'd just like things to be simplified.
> 
> Have just been talking to Bell and they're offering me a deal, HA! They always have deals, but this one is for the Fibe their regular price just for the Internet is $99.95 + 13% tax, an activation one time fee of $59.95+tax.
> Then I told him I'd let him know and he came back with another offer of a $100.00 gift card as well but I have to agree to have everything done, meaning installed or whatever by Feb 8th which is no problem.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> In Scotland they have 2 years funded nursery (5 mornings or 5 afternoons) for starting ages of 3 and 4 yrs old. School is 5years old before end of the February during the first year (Primary 1) so some of them do start when they are still 4, but you can also defer them for a year if you wish. I think I would be in favour of deferral for February birthdays as they are no matter how bright they are, they are not as socially adept as others in their class - who could be almost a year older if they are a March or April birthday. I am way ahead of myself, but I hope DS & DIL defer school for this wee one....who is now 2 days late!


As a December baby who will be coming back here it wouldn't matter what they did from the schooling perspective for her as she will in the same year whatever she has done in the UK.

It is funny how much difference the systems can make. We had both girls in High School before we would have had one over here. One less year of primary school in the UK and the same year level starts a few months earlier. So Maryanne was in Year 6 here so in September went into year 7 in the UK. Vicky was in year 5 and so went into year 6. Therefore in September the following year when they would have been in years 7 and 6 here and thus Primary school while in the UK they started years 8 and 7 thus High school.

Are you all getting impatient for this little girl to make an appearance? Unless she has now, after all any day or even hour now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I hated them with a passion when I was little , I was very anaemic and lacking in vitamins according to doctor who gave me iron tablets ,
> and told mother to get me to eat 2 grapefruits a week , they were disgusting she tried to get me to eat them for breakfast , I remember having a first class tantrum which ended up with me sticking the grapefruit in the sugar bowl I still do not like grapefruit ????


Occasionally we had them- prepared them the night before by cutting them in half and cutting through the flesh and sprinkling sugar on top. Leave int he fridge and eat the next morning. I like the taste of grapefruit but not the sourness. And I too am one who shouldn't eat grapefruit. Reminds me I need to take my tablets! Done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad they go to waste. Last year Saskatoon had a program to try to avoid water fruit & vegetables, having people collect excess for their own use or to give to the food bank. 


Lurker 2 said:


> They do demand a lot of water- probably why they grow so well here, sadly many people just leave them to rot on the ground.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are very sour. My parents used to slice them in half, cut round the segments to loosen them, sprinkle with brown sugar then pop them under the grill to caramelise the sugar for breakfast. I loved them done that way.


That sounds even better than the way we had it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The ones with white flesh are very sour. We can get pink ones here (the ones grown in Texas are best) that are quite a bit sweeter.


The pink ones are really nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad they go to waste. Last year Saskatoon had a program to try to avoid water fruit & vegetables, having people collect excess for their own use or to give to the food bank.


It is not good- when they come so easily, I guess people value them less.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I don't have problems in my house up North just here in the City. Of course 2 different providers, I'd just like things to be simplified.
> 
> Have just been talking to Bell and they're offering me a deal, HA! They always have deals, but this one is for the Fibe their regular price just for the Internet is $99.95 + 13% tax, an activation one time fee of $59.95+tax.
> Then I told him I'd let him know and he came back with another offer of a $100.00 gift card as well but I have to agree to have everything done, meaning installed or whatever by Feb 8th which is no problem.
> ...


And I'm looking at upgrading my phone. No memory left so can't even update it. Decided best to simply get a new one and one of the newest models as I keep them for years so the newer the model the longer it should stay reasonably up to date. On line have a special deal which looks like I can use it in the UK next year as includes international roaming in certain countries including UK. Don't know if can get it through store but will check tomorrow. Need to decide by tomorrow as offer only lasts till then. Still under contract so can only stay with same provider which makes the decision easier. Will give me as much data on my phone as we have here at home! But it is only $1.25 a month more so over 24 months $30 which is likely less than it would cost to get a SIM card in the UK. And if we go twice or I visit somewhere else will more than pay for it.

And now I should be heading off to Guild.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had good experience with Vodafone, nor with Spark as Telecom is now known, one of the best contracts I had was with Telstra- the Australian company, but they are no longer available, forgotten why?


Telstra are still here- but tend to be expensive here. However also tend to have the best coverage if you are in more remote areas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Telstra are still here- but tend to be expensive here. However also tend to have the best coverage if you are in more remote areas.


They gave me a brilliant deal on toll calls- all over the world (very few countries excepted!).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds even better than the way we had it!


Brown sugar always does a good job of adding that bit of extra flavour to things. 
Now that has me thinking, for our American/Canadians some maple syrup would be pretty good over grapefruit too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Brown sugar always does a good job of adding that bit of extra flavour to things.
> Now that has me thinking, for our American/Canadians some maple syrup would be pretty good over grapefruit too.


It's pretty good with a bit of Cointreau.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's pretty good with a bit of Cointreau.


Let's face it Cointreau with anything is mighty nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Let's face it Cointreau with anything is mighty nice!


So is Angostura Bitters- I once had a cake recipe flavoured with bitters- vanished long ago!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My kids have some feature on their smart phonesthat they deposit by picture and phone. . .no trip to the bank.


No way on earth would I even try that, I have had issues with checks not getting posted the same day when I deposit in Scottsbluff, I don't know where they'd end up if I tried depositing on the phone.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Let's face it Cointreau with anything is mighty nice!


Ho Ho I also love Cointreau, lol! Have a bottle or should I say a partial bottle at the other house. ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> No way on earth would I even try that, I have had issues with checks not getting posted the same day when I deposit in Scottsbluff, I don't know where they'd end up if I tried depositing on the phone.


Oh you should try it, even I have and it works wonders. Why doesn't David's employer deposit the payroll cheque's directly into their employees bank accounts, this is what happens mostly in Ontario.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ho Ho I also love Cointreau, lol! Have a bottle or should I say a partial bottle at the other house. ????????


None in the cupboard here, but it's warmish so having a tall glass of lime water ice and bitters to cool off with.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just been talking to David- they have had the wettest January for a long time. His land lady told him that their road was flooded with the water coming up to the house. None inside -so suggested he makes sure that nothing important is on the floor.


 :sm06: They sure are getting heaps of rain, and more to come according to the news. Hope the water doesnt get inside.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No Kindergarten is Kindergarten here as well. Not sure what the difference between Preschool for E and Kindergarten is. Funded Kindy is only for the year before school. But some childcare centres start the slightly more formal aspect a year earlier I gather and many of the private schools start their Early Learning Centres a year early as well I think.
> 
> Here Serena would be starting school now as her birthday is before May1. So she would have been at Kindy last year.
> 
> With the differences in school years E could start school next year as well! In the UK they start school in the September after they turn 4. However they might choose to not do so if they can as they are likely returning for the beginning of the school year here. Must be 2021 school year. So the Pre-school she is doing is run by the child care centre and is not funded by the government. Not sure if any is funded if they stayed here and kept her at Child care. I think some run Kindergarten programs and get funded and others don't for 4 year olds.


Serena could have done kindergarten last year and school this year as you say, but DD and also day care agreed she really wasnt socially ready. Here we can choose if they go to school the year they "qualify" or they can go the following year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> We had snow here last night, about 1030 just as I was getting home. Lasted for a couple of hours then it rained and it's all gone today. Not quite as cold but I had so many layers on that I looked like I weighed about twice as much as I do. Roll on summer.


You are welcome to some of our Summer... today was 36c and tomorrow 40c again. But at least a cool change in the afternoon.

Stay warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Brown sugar always does a good job of adding that bit of extra flavour to things.
> Now that has me thinking, for our American/Canadians some maple syrup would be pretty good over grapefruit too.


Doesn't sound like too many of us should be making use of your suggestions though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh you should try it, even I have and it works wonders. Why doesn't David's employer deposit the payroll cheque's directly into their employees bank accounts, this is what happens mostly in Ontario.


Very few are paid any other way here now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena could have done kindergarten last year and school this year as you say, but DD and also day care agreed she really wasnt socially ready. Here we can choose if they go to school the year they "qualify" or they can go the following year.


Same here- but you need to decide before they start Kindy as only one year of kindy paid for. Sounds like it is the same there. Big call to make sometimes on 3 year olds as to whether they will be ready for school in 12 months or 24 months time (well more than that as need to start the term before for pre-entry and then make the decision before hand). With an April baby I would think that they would rarely be ready for school at 4 3/4 which is all they would be. But when it is another 12 months they could well be bored by kindy and need more stimulation.

WOuldn't need to make decisions for E if staying here and won't need to for G as both will be 5 in the second half of the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are welcome to some of our Summer... today was 36c and tomorrow 40c again. But at least a cool change in the afternoon.
> 
> Stay warm.


37 today and similar tomorrow. And it might rain on Wednesday!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've never cooked them either!


Sometimes I add a little apple to the turnip while it's cooking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I don't have problems in my house up North just here in the City. Of course 2 different providers, I'd just like things to be simplified.
> 
> Have just been talking to Bell and they're offering me a deal, HA! They always have deals, but this one is for the Fibe their regular price just for the Internet is $99.95 + 13% tax, an activation one time fee of $59.95+tax.
> Then I told him I'd let him know and he came back with another offer of a $100.00 gift card as well but I have to agree to have everything done, meaning installed or whatever by Feb 8th which is no problem.
> ...


I have Fibe and my charge is $75.95, less a limited-time offer of $10, so $65.95. This includes Crave, 2 receivers and a bundle saving of $7. This also includes a TV receiver promo of $15. The $10 credit will expire in May so that will up my bill back to $75.95.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> As a December baby who will be coming back here it wouldn't matter what they did from the schooling perspective for her as she will in the same year whatever she has done in the UK.
> 
> It is funny how much difference the systems can make. We had both girls in High School before we would have had one over here. One less year of primary school in the UK and the same year level starts a few months earlier. So Maryanne was in Year 6 here so in September went into year 7 in the UK. Vicky was in year 5 and so went into year 6. Therefore in September the following year when they would have been in years 7 and 6 here and thus Primary school while in the UK they started years 8 and 7 thus High school.
> 
> Are you all getting impatient for this little girl to make an appearance? Unless she has now, after all any day or even hour now.


Saw DIL today and she's not to go back to the midwife until next Friday when they will do a sweep of the cervix. If that doesn't work she's booked in to be induced on Monday 11th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw DIL today and she's not to go back to the midwife until next Friday when they will do a sweep of the cervix. If that doesn't work she's booked in to be induced on Monday 11th.


Hoping all goes well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> The white ones are quite sour but the pink ones are sweet.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I have Fibe and my charge is $75.95, less a limited-time offer of $10, so $65.95. This includes Crave, 2 receivers and a bundle saving of $7. This also includes a TV receiver promo of $15. The $10 credit will expire in May so that will up my bill back to $75.95.


Before the contract is up Phone them and tell them you're going to cancel their services unless you receive everything for the same price. If they won't do it ask to talk to a supervisor that normally works. I always tell them I'm a senior on a fixed income. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, i hear you about the hassle of camping pass and money. But, i encourage you to look into staying in dorms. Not sure of costs but they arent fancy and i think there are 2 or 3 bunk beds/room so shouldnt be too expensive. And you wouldnt have to pack camping equipment. You can buy dinner at bottom or pack a light stove and dry add water dinners.


If we can get the pass, you can only apply 3 months out and they don't give out many, we'll will stay overnight camping in the canyon, and just take the lightweight stove and mats and blanket and camp food. We wouldn't even try to take a tent or anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw DIL today and she's not to go back to the midwife until next Friday when they will do a sweep of the cervix. If that doesn't work she's booked in to be induced on Monday 11th.


So could still have a while to wait. Hopefully she will come before then of her own accord. Is DIL ready for her to arrive?


----------

